# ISTANBUL | Projects & Construction



## www.sercan.de

UpHill Court

Live construction webcam
http://www.uphillcourt.com/webcam.htm#

pics adn renderings
http://www.uphillcourt.com/galeri.htm


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul has got 30 Malls built
and several are u/c

But IMO this one will be the best one



icy said:


> Video: M1 Meydan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.metro-mam.pl/presse/


----------



## www.sercan.de

In Phase 1 of the Umraniye commercial and community centre, IKEA opened an outlet in this young, modern and future-oriented district. The laying of the foundation stone marked the start of Phase 2. In this rapidly growing part of the city, with its primarily young population and excellent road infrastructure, the METRO Group Asset Management is managing the project for the METRO Group. 

The M1 MEYDAN shopping center will open within 2 years. 

Meydan is Turkish for market, but M1 MEYDAN will be more than a market for the Umraniye residents. With this project, the METRO Group is realizing a project “as never seen before in the retail landscape”, said Professor Cesarz. 

Adjoining the existing IKEA store, the shopping center will cover a space of 70,000 square meters, and is remarkable for its architectural design. The award winning London architects FOA were awarded the contract on the basis of their design, which includes a variety of exciting architectural details. “We are enthralled by the modular design, so rich in associations”. A very special eye-catcher will be the roof of the center, with its flowing transitions between the different levels, the pedestrian ramps and green areas“ enthused Professor Cesarz, himself an architect. 

Besides the METRO Group’s sales brands 14,500 square meter Real hypermarket there will be retail outlets ideal for the young residents, such as for sport articles, music and books, home electronics, and entertainment areas such as cinema, restaurants and cafes. The opening will be in two years time. 

The laying of the foundation stone for a new Real Market in Antalya took place simultaneously. 30,000 people live in the Muratpasa district, where the Real Shopping Center is to be built. In the summer season the population of the district rapidly quadruples due to the influx of tourists. 18 businesses and smaller grocery shops and restaurants will be built adjoining the 13,000 square meter Real hypermarket to create an overall commercial space of 44,000 square meters, giving the district its long-needed local shopping center. 

With these two projects, METRO Group Asset Management is further expanding its position as the largest shopping center management company in Turkey. METRO Group Asset Management now manages a portfolio of more than 1 million square meters Portfolio in Turkey as well as several major construction projects. The METRO Group has invested € 500 million in Turkey to date and the opening of further Real Superstores are planned


----------



## Genç

Superb! Those Uphill Court webcams are really great. kay: Construction is going well...

I love the design of the Umraniye mall, too!


----------



## DrasQue

Wish that mall built in european side of Istanbul.But it will be good in Umraniye,too


----------



## www.sercan.de

new one for the asian side
Sky residence
23 Floors
will be finished in 2009
prices will start at 650.000$
still no pics
http://www.regnum.com.tr/


----------



## Genç

www.sercan.de said:


> new one for the asian side
> Sky residence
> 23 Floors
> will be finished in 2009
> prices will start at 650.000$
> still no pics
> http://www.regnum.com.tr/


Is this the project?


----------



## www.sercan.de

no
its Elitkent
Skyresidence is only one tower


----------



## DrasQue

Istanbul Canyon 










Istanbul Levent 2002 










DIAMOND OF ISTANBUL !!! :cheers: 










Istanbul Kempsinki Tower










Sisli plaza


----------



## Genç

Fantastic updates! Looks like there is progress all round. kay:


----------



## www.sercan.de

more Sisli Plaza


   

The Shorter part of the plaza's exterior is complete:

  



Facade testing at the TAT Towers in Sisli (next to Sisli Plaza):


----------



## www.sercan.de

AI Tower






Giz Plaza


----------



## www.sercan.de

Ece Plaza


----------



## pedang

fantastic project


----------



## www.sercan.de

www.sercan.de said:


> new one for the asian side
> Sky residence
> 23 Floors
> will be finished in 2009
> prices will start at 650.000$
> still no pics
> http://www.regnum.com.tr/



mmh, can be also 24 Fl.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mashattan


----------



## Genç

Sky Residence is OK...a little old fashioned perhaps. More glass would be better.

Mashattan is looking good! kay:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Büyükhanli Hotel Project


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mecidiyeköy Project
some old u/c pics


----------



## Genç

Excellent, thanks Sercan! If those are old, I'd like to see new pics - are the foundations progressing well?

BTW - Shouldn't all these 100m+ towers have their own thread in the News & Developments section?


----------



## www.sercan.de

i used thios topic
but its a littel moixed now
proposed/approved/under construction 

according to the admin of wowTurkey
they are working with concrete since some weeks


----------



## Genç

Yeah it's a little mixed up. 

Good to hear the concrete works have started! kay:


----------



## www.sercan.de

*Selenium Panorama*


----------



## www.sercan.de

Sisli Plaza

very very very big
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7817/200663ox.jpg


----------



## Genç

Selenium Panorama is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Aquinas

Wow, Selenium Panorama looks nice (nice name as well).


----------



## www.sercan.de

*Emaar launches US$700 million Lakeside project in Turkey * 


Emaar Properties, the world’s largest property development company, has today announced its latest international expansion venture with a landmark development valued at US$700 million in Istanbul, the cultural and commercial hub of Turkey. The Lakeside project will introduce the master planned community concept to the ancient city and offer lifestyle options that have become synonymous with Emaar. 

The Lakeside project is a joint venture between Emaar Properties, and Atasay, Turkey’s largest gold jewellery exporter. The initial investment figure of US$700 million will be followed by a further US$5-10 billion over the next few years. In addition to the Lakeside project, Emaar and Atasay are also currently focusing in identifying potential sites for shopping centres, commercial space and hotels developments.

The Lakeside project is located in the western part of Istanbul, just 20 kilometres from Ataturk International Airport and 50 minutes from the city centre, covering 1.7 million square metres. The project will include 600 luxury villas, recreational and social spaces for residents as well as a wide range of community amenities. With villas situated on the slopes of the nearby Buyukcekmece Lake and the Marmara Sea, residents will be able to take in the stunning views of the picturesque lake from their exclusive homes. “Today’s announcement marks another milestone in Emaar’s ongoing international expansion. As part of Emaar’s ‘Vision 2010’ program of rolling the Emaar brand name across the world, Turkey was a significant market to our plans and demonstrated ideal market conditions for high quality master planned communities,” said Mr Mohamed Ali Alabbar, Emaar’s Chairman. “Istanbul is both an ancient city with an impressive past and a modern metropolis with an exciting future; it is the perfect time to contribute to its progress,” he added.

Mr Cihan Kamer, Atasay’s Chairman said: “We are excited that we are working together with Emaar to build world class landmark projects in Turkey. With this partnership, our goal is to serve the Turkish people and provide quality communities with increased lifestyle options.”

Steeped in history, present day Turkey has been shaped by three ancient empires with two of the seven ancient wonders of the world, namely the Temple of Artemis and the Mausoleum of Halicarnassus having been located in the ancient land. The Lakeside project will complement this rich history taking inspiration from the surrounding natural beauty of the Buyukcekmece Lake.

“The Lakeside project is the first of many Emaar projects in Turkey. Not only are we looking at the real estate sector, but also at investing in finance, energy, telecom, tourism and media sectors as part of Emaar’s long-term investment plans within the country. We look forward to the opening of our new corporate office in Istanbul during the next quarter,” said Dr Nader 

Mohammed, Emaar’s Executive Director – International Operations.

With joint ventures and projects across the region covering Saudi Arabia, Morocco, Syria, Egypt, India and Pakistan, Emaar is taking its successful formula to the rest of the world. 

http://www.strategiy.com/realestatenew.asp?id=20060323131743


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kempinski


Levent 2002


Sisli Plaza


----------



## www.sercan.de

Levent 2002


----------



## www.sercan.de

Bijoux Plaza


----------



## Genç

Bijoux Plaza is a very interesting project...what's it's status?

BTW - Is Selenium Panorama u/c yet?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Bijoux
Selenium i don't know


----------



## Genç

^^ Seems like a good spot! kay:

So, has Bijoux been approved then?


----------



## www.sercan.de

i think is u/c? 








thanks to system_halted


----------



## Pedrillo

Istambul is stunning!!! I will go to Istambul this summer.  :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Selenium Twins
2x 34 fl



good for Sisli Skyline


----------



## Genç

^^ Great! kay:

Any ideas on how tall Bijoux will be?


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://www.selenium34.com/panorama/default.htm


----------



## Genç




----------



## www.sercan.de

Received a mail from the constriction company

Selenium Twin 140m

Selenium Panorama 101,25m


----------



## Manu84

the towers are very nice


----------



## www.sercan.de

Zaha Hadid and Ken Yaeng won today the competition for the new "masterplan2 of Kartal and Küçükcekmece district



Zaha Hadid
Kartal





















Ken Yaeng
Küçükcekmece


----------



## DrasQue

Extraordinary projects for Istanbulkay:.I hope the towers will be over 350 m +


----------



## kenaney

superb projects, hope they got finished as soon as possible


----------



## www.sercan.de

actually its not abaout skyscraper etc
first its more about the location of high and low rises and the streets etc


Zaha Hadid 














































Ken Yeang


----------



## DrasQue

Sisli Plaza


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kiler bought the Tatlici area for 52 mil §-US last year

according to the latest (unoff/insider) news the building will be higher than IsBank tower


----------



## DrasQue

^^ and near Dubai Towers Istanbul 
Yeah ! :rock:
I hope it will be over 200 m :rock:


----------



## Mosaic

Oh! wow!! Istanbul is fascinating and wonderful.


----------



## Skyman

With all these projects Istanbul gonna be pretty dense


----------



## DrasQue

But it is Ista -N- bul
If you use english here 
you have to say Istanbul not Istambul,please...


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## www.sercan.de

new one for the Kozyatagi cluster
Palladium
32 floors
mixed used but the tower will be residence
80 mil dollar


----------



## zee

some interesting architecture being built


----------



## www.sercan.de

more pics


----------



## Genç

Nice, but not tall enough for such a design!


----------



## www.sercan.de

this one would be better


----------



## Genç

Exactly! Nice one Sercan.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mecidiyeköy Project


----------



## Genç

Great! kay:


----------



## Skyman

I like the projects above


----------



## www.sercan.de

Soyak Plaza will be 30-40 Floors
(Source: www.sabah.com.tr)


----------



## Genç

30-40 is good. kay:

When does construction start?


----------



## www.sercan.de

maybe this year


----------



## www.sercan.de

updated it
forgot the ciftciler towers


----------



## www.sercan.de

Ciftciler Zincirlikuyu Complex, Istanbul, Turkey

We are working on a high-end multi-use complex in the centre of Istanbul that will become a new icon for the city. 

Working together with the international architect HoK, Arup is helping to develop the client's vision for a retail, residential and office development that is ‘alive’ with an open-aired area during the spring and summer seasons.

One of the most notable features is a pair of high-rise towers that will be linked via garden bridges, with spectacular views of Istanbul and the Bosphorus Strait. The towers will be at least 35 storeys high.


The complex will be located in Istanbul’s new business center and will be linked to new transport infrastructure making it easily accessible. 

A shuttle service for 3 different routes around Levent and Etiler, the most prestigious district nearby, will also be included.

We are the prime agent, responsible for all engineering design and project management on this unique site. 
*Groundwork is expected to start in August 2006.*

Project details
Total area: 270,000 m2
Retail: 65,000 m2
Residential: 60,000 m2
Offices: 8,500 m2
Underground parking: 102,000 m2

Client
Ciftciler Ticaret ve Sanayi A S


Architect
HOK
Tunca Architecture Ltd










they say 35 storey
but the pic shows a +50 storey one


----------



## DrasQue

Wow!!!!!!!!!!
Super!!!!


----------



## Genç

Great! 35st...how many metres could that be?


----------



## www.sercan.de

look at teh pic  
IMO it will be +50 storey

and 

Project details
Total area: 270,000 m2
Retail: 65,000 m2
Residential: 60,000 m2
Offices: 8,500 m2
Underground parking: 102,000 m2

^^^ 
DTI will have 243.000m²


----------



## DrasQue

Imo 
It will be at least 260 m :rock:


----------



## www.sercan.de

i count 52 floors
so 200-max. 220m


----------



## www.sercan.de

new pic for cifticler zincirlikuyu









but they are still working at the fassade

how many floors do you count?


----------



## Genç

I count something betwen 50 and 60 floors. The levels are too small to count like this! 

Still, this looks like a promising project - I hope it's 220m+ kay:

But look! This is the _second_ "shortened twin" towers set, i.e. twins, but one is shorter than the other. DTI being the first...let's just have *ONE* tall one!  :bash:


----------



## www.sercan.de

60????
IMO its eas to count
the abse has got ~ 2 floos
top has got 2-3 floors + super apartment i think


----------



## Genç

Maybe something like 48, instead. Counting it hurts my eyes!


----------



## www.sercan.de

save the pic
open it with paint
zoom 8x
count the floors


----------



## Genç

I count 45! Plus the (equivalent of 4 floors) top floor, and about 3 for the ground...

I'd say that's a 52fl. tower!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Sisli Cluster


----------



## DrasQue

Little Burj Dubai !


----------



## Genç

Nice! Sisli Plaza is coming along nicely...how about the three TAT's?


----------



## www.sercan.de

thanks to grenoblecity


----------



## www.sercan.de

16 May 2006
1st Prize Shopping Center in Istanbul

In association with db Mimarlik Istanbul and Obermeyer Planen+Beraten Munich, 'asp' Architekten was awarded 1st prize in a limited design competition for a 70,000m² Shopping Center in Istanbul. The development includes two fifty-story high-rise apartment buildings offering a total of 125,000m² usable floor space. 

The design concept divides the total building mass into bands of differing width. The irregularly folded roofs are designed as green roof-gardens open to the public. The Shopping Center offers large-area retail spaces like a supermarket and a home improvement retailer as well as small shops and upscale boutiques, a multiplex cinema, food-courts and various family entertainment facilities.


----------



## DrasQue

Is this a new tower ?


----------



## DrasQue

50 Floors!!
Impressive!!
That tower has some similarities with Bank of China 
Maybe that will be Bank of Turkey or Istanbul kay:
Sercan more information please !!


----------



## www.sercan.de

no informations till now
but it will be residential

so max. 175m


----------



## Genç

Which part of Istanbul will it be built?


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/7691/istanbul0aa.jpg
http://img478.imageshack.us/img478/82/borap5040011kopie2hk.jpg

The Torunlar Tower will be called GArden Life and will have 44 floors.
Office+Hotel+Residence
There will be gardens between the floors
http://www.patronlardunyasi.com/?sid=1&pvid=34507


----------



## Genç

Good news! 44 floors isn't too bad either, how many metres do you think it will be?


----------



## www.sercan.de

it will be mixed use

so maybe 4m/floor
+175m maybe


----------



## DrasQue

44 hmm... erm... let's say max.200m


----------



## Genç

eemreee said:


> 44 hmm... erm... let's say max.200m


Mr. Optimistic


----------



## shaggers_jr

Does Istanbul have rules on building tall buildings near the old monuments of Taksim and Sultanahmet. There's a very ugly red tower in, I think Besiktas, and it's way too close to the old city. Normally I'm all for tall buildings but it would be terrible if they overshadowed the old town.


----------



## www.sercan.de

its forbidden in the historical parst an near thr bosphorus

Red tower?


----------



## Genç

^^ I think he meant the Ritz Carlton...


----------



## www.sercan.de

but Süzer Plaza-Ritz Carlton is blue


----------



## yxz

the first floors and the top are red  Btw it's not ugly, what's wrong with the location?


----------



## www.sercan.de

its too close to the bosphours and the histircal Dolmabahce mosque and palace


















but it think it will be destroyed in some years?!!
actually the court decided last year so
so
in some years it will look so


----------



## Genç

^^ Amazing photoshop! 

But, having built it, I think it would be a tremendous shame to destroy it...


----------



## www.sercan.de

but you can't see the bosphorus from Taksim square anymore


----------



## www.sercan.de

www.sercan.de said:


> http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/7691/istanbul0aa.jpg
> http://img478.imageshack.us/img478/82/borap5040011kopie2hk.jpg
> 
> The Torunlar Tower will be called GArden Life and will have 44 floors.
> Office+Hotel+Residence
> There will be gardens between the floors
> http://www.patronlardunyasi.com/?sid=1&pvid=34507


we have the first pics 
Architect is Hadi Teherani
44 Floors above Ground
8 Floors Under ground
will be a residential


----------



## DrasQue

fucking impressive again


----------



## shaggers_jr

www.sercan.de said:


> but Süzer Plaza-Ritz Carlton is blue


Yes, that's the one. My memory is playing tricks; I recall it being much more red. Still, it is hideously ugly and way too close to the river and the mosque. Good to hear it will be going. Istanbul is one of my favourite cities and I hate to see some of the ugly developments that have been allowed. Speaking of which, are there any plans to do anything with Taksim Square? Because, as it stands, it's also pretty ugly. It could be one of the greatest public spaces in Europe but right now it's a mess of ugly 60s, 70s and 80s buildings.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Taksim i don't know
there are works
but only small ones

Kempinski Astoria


----------



## www.sercan.de

thanks to Krazy


----------



## www.sercan.de

update Kempinski


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mashattan








Sisli Plaza


----------



## Genç

Looking good! kay:


----------



## www.sercan.de

VEKO Giz PLaza


http://maslak-plazalar.blogspot.com/


----------



## www.sercan.de

*Istanbul Marriott Asia *


----------



## Genç

Wooo! It's complete! :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

it will get a spire i think


----------



## Genç

Cool! What's the final height?


----------



## www.sercan.de

+100m


----------



## Skid-Mark

www.sercan.de said:


> we have the first pics
> Architect is Hadi Teherani
> 44 Floors above Ground
> 8 Floors Under ground
> will be a residential


Thats a nice looking tower.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Sisli Plaza


----------



## nano2192

Incredible projects!!good for Istambul


----------



## www.sercan.de

VEKO GIZ Plaza


Mashattan


----------



## Genç

kay:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Clusters



Sisli Projects



Levent Projects



Maslak Projects


----------



## www.sercan.de

www.sercan.de said:


> mmh, can be also 24 Fl.


update


----------



## Genç

Thanks for that excellent briefing on current projects! 

Ozdelik and Sapphire look pretty similar dont they...


----------



## alsen

Garden plaza definitely the coolest looking one but Kartal District ...man thats way beyond my imagination .


----------



## JonnieGreen

www.sercan.de said:


> some projects from MIPIM
> 
> Levent Oyak tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anka Hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haydarpasa
> (i doubt and hope it won't be with skyscrapers)



amazing project 
congratulations Istanbul! ...another time


----------



## Jakob

ZZ-II said:


> is the under-water hotel-project for real? any more information? looks awesome!!!


7 floors under water. 100 million dollars budgate and will cbe complated in 2010 according to the news.


----------



## Jakob

Diamond of Istanbul: 270m 






























Sapphire: 261m






























Arkon Park Residence: 39fl & 34fl

























































Trump Towers: 39fl (First Trump Towers in Europe)









































































































Selenium Twins: 34fl 






























Mashattan: 33fl







































Dumankaya Vizyon: 33 fl






























Palladium Residence: 32fl





















APA-GIZ Plaza: 32 fl




















Nako: 130m












Londra Tower: 107m





















AI Tower: 105m






























Selenium Panorama Tower: 100m



































































Buyaka: 100m




















Sahrayıcedit Tower: 30 fl 





















Levent Loft 2: 22fl






























Regnum Astrum Towers:












Galata Port:


































































Siemens Park:

























































Bar of Istanbul Management Center:


























[/QUOTE]




Elite Hotel:
















































Akaratler Residences:

Before:











Now:


































































Tuscan Valley Houses:

































































Selale Spase Center:
























































Akmerkez Recladding:





























Current situation:






























Göztepe Residence:


----------



## Genç

Jakob - you are a credit to the SSC forum! Thank you so much for your efforts with this post - the most comprehensive list of current projects in Istanbul that I have seen for a long while.

What's the current status of i) Galataport; ii) Siemens Park; iii) Bar of Istanbul mgmt centre...?

Thanks again my friend. kay:


----------



## Jakob

Thank you! 

As for as I know:
i) approved
ii) proposed
iii) under construction


----------



## SnowPower

A lot of information over here.
Thanks


----------



## Jakob

Uphill Court: 35 fl


----------



## Jakob

Sapphire: 261m / 54 fl:


----------



## Jakob

Bosphorus City:

http://www.bosphoruscity.com.tr/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=635053


----------



## Jakob

Levent Loft 2: 22 fl


----------



## Jakob

Trump Towers: 39 fl







































Sapphire: 261 m / 54 fl






























Baskasehir: 27 fl


----------



## MakaWella

The are a lot of project in istanbul. but the most of the building have 30-35 floors.

Istanbul needs more.


----------



## Jakob

Sapphire Tower: 54 floors / 261 meters




















Trump Towers: 39 floors


----------



## Jakob

New highrise proposed for Levent business district: 33 flloors / ~ 130 meters



Densetsu said:


> *Sub Title:*
> Residential Highrise in Levent
> 
> *Client:*
> Zorlu Holding
> 
> *Location:*
> Istanbul / Turkey
> 
> *Program:*
> Residential
> 
> *Phase:*
> Competition
> 
> *Year:*
> 2008
> 
> 
> Web site: http://www.gadarchitecture.com/projects/show/83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More Renders & Plans:* http://www.gadarchitecture.com/projects/show/83
> 
> GAD has invited to a design competition to build a residential highrise in Levent district of Istanbul for Zorlu Holding.


----------



## Jakob

*BORUSAN ART & MUSIC HOUSE*

*Sub Title*
An art center and music house for Borusan

*Client*
Borusan

*Location*
Beyoglu/Istanbul, Turkey

*Program*
Art center music house

*Phase*
Ongoing

*Year*
2009





























































































*ONE & ORTAKOY
*

*Sub Title*
Residence & Office and Mall

*Client*
DOGU AS

*Location*
Ortakoy, Istanbul, Turkey

*Program*
Residence,Office and shopping mall

*Phase*
Ongoing

*Year*
2009


----------



## Onur

www.sercan.de said:


> Haydarpasa
> (i doubt and hope it won't be with skyscrapers)


Not even worse than GAD's 900+m visionary tower;









































Other visionary projects are;
Three Empires Tower (600m)









Bosphorus Tower (650?m)


----------



## Jakob

Those are crap. It was so clear that they won't get build...


----------



## Onur

^^ But they could be a nice trio in Levent.


----------



## WHO ME?

I will be in Instanbul in December. Да!Да!Да!


----------



## Jakob

Diamond of Istanbul: 270m / 53 fl - U/C


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Another tower for booming Istanbul!!!*

B199 Istanbul Residences.










http://www.oncuoglu.com.tr/


----------



## omercank

Yet another development. I cannot decide if I like the fact that it is a residential buiding. The design for sure is different and high-quality!! :cheers:


----------



## Gordion

Buyckske Ruben said:


> B199 Istanbul Residences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oncuoglu.com.tr/


Not bad, whats the hight of this building?


----------



## dunedin

Cool buildings I like


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Gordion said:


> Not bad, whats the hight of this building?


http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=10502

+/- 150m


----------



## www.sercan.de

Is it the winner?
The other proposals
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580943


----------



## Kuvvaci

this is nice and might be almost 150 m!


----------



## Jakob

Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m - 54fl - U/C





















Sapphire Tower: 261m - T/O












Trump Towers Istanbul: 155m & 145m - U/C




















Selenium Panorama Tower: 100m - T/O


----------



## Kuvvaci

it is the best Trump Towers construction picture I have seen so far!


----------



## Jakob

Selenium Twins: 165 m / 34 fl - T/O


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ I hope one they they will be demolished. Please as oon as possible.


----------



## RUMPELiNO

^^ why? whats wrong?


----------



## Kuvvaci

illegally built at the sportive area... also very close to historical area and palaces and destroy the view from bopshorus.


----------



## omercank

I don't dislike the design of the buildings. On the contrary I like them, however Kuvvaci is very right about what he said in his post. They are dangerously close to the historical buildings and the Bosphorus and they do spoil the view badly. These would have been much better if they were to be developed outside the city center.


----------



## Jakob

Istanbul Aquarium - U/C

Europe's biggest aquarium:

LAND:
100,000 m2

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA:
55,000 m2

MULTISTOREY CAR PARK:
32,000 m2

AQUARIUM BUILDING:
23,000 m2

TOTAL TANK CAPACITY:
7,000 m3

TOTAL NUMBER OF TANKS:
74 UNITS


----------



## Jakob

Levent Loft 2: 22 fl - U/C


----------



## Jakob

Trump Towers: 155m & 145m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C





















Zorlu Residence - Demo





















BUYAKA: 103m / 22 fl & 100m x 3 / 23 fl x 3 - U/C ‎


----------



## Kuvvaci

I saw Turmp Towers from Bosphorus today and Spahhire is still rising up.


----------



## Jakob

Levent Eczacıbaşı Ofis Binası: 12 fl - U/C


----------



## Kuvvaci

where is it in Şişli? it looks Levent to me!


----------



## Jakob

It's located at Buyukdere Avenue right next to Apa-GIZ Plaza. In the last pic, you can also see the empty plot of Zorlu Residence.


----------



## Gordion

There are two empty plots in the last photo, what are they building on the other plot?


----------



## Jakob

^^

Zorlu Residence - Demo


----------



## Jakob

Corner Hotel: 13 fl - U/C


----------



## Jakob

Levent Loft 2: 22 fl - U/C


----------



## Jakob

Büyükdere Silver Tower: 61 fl - Pro


----------



## Jakob

On the left side: Levent Loft 2: 22 fl - U/C
On the right side: Sapphire: 261 m / 54 fl - U/C


----------



## Gordion

Jakob said:


> Büyükdere Silver Tower: 61 fl - Pro



Great tower!


----------



## pescarush

i love Levent Loft!


----------



## krzysiu_

awesome...


----------



## Jakob

Yenibosna Konut Kompleksi: 42 fl & 39 fl - Pro




















Kapra Residence: 34 fl - Pro





















Erocity: Pro


----------



## Kuvvaci

pescarush said:


> i love Levent Loft!


you would be disagree if you saw it personally...


----------



## Kuvvaci

Jakob said:


> Büyükdere Silver Tower: 61 fl - Pro


are you sure about it?


----------



## Jakob

Kuvvaci said:


> you would be disagree if you saw it personally...


I like it as well and I've been there!




Kuvvaci said:


> are you sure about it?


Definately. We discussed it in the Turkish forum and this is the correct location.


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ I think it is just a vision project...


----------



## Jakob

Diamond of Istanbul: 270m / 53 fl - U/C





















Sapphire Tower, Levent: 261m - U/C ‎





















Skyport Tower: 120 m / 34 fl - U/C





















Levent Loft 2: 22 fl - U/C






















The Palms Maslak: 20 fl - U/C


----------



## Smallville

Nice projects!


----------



## MakaWella

great updates thanks..

any updates from Anthill ?


----------



## Galandar

I believe in shopping (malls...) Istanbul is n1 in Europe. As for skyscraper districts, Levent is coming really good, but density is still a problem. Maslak is dense but low-rise. But even like this skyline looks impressive, i think it will be very good in some 3-4 years, because there are many good plans. Love Istanbul!


----------



## Jakob

Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C ‎




















Selenium Twins: 2 x 165m / 34fl - U/C






































Flora Residence: 120 m / 34 fl - U/C




















Dumankaya Vizyon - 33 fl / 105m, 22fl, 18fl - U/C



























BuYaka: 4 x 105m - U/C






































Kapital Real Estate Office Tower - 17fl - u/c











Ak-Asya Tower & Mall: 41 fl - Pro





























Underwater Hotel - Pro






































Narcity - Completed


----------



## meds

wow @ this shot :applause:


----------



## l'eau

thanks for upd8s jacob:applause:


----------



## Gordion

Nice updates.


----------



## Jakob

Akmerkez on Bagdad Avenue - Pro











































Utopya - Pro



















































Perpa Towers: 4 x 41 fl - Pro











Ayvansaray Urban Renewal - Pro



























Beykoz River Shopping Mall - Pro



























Elite World Hotel - Completed


----------



## Huti

i like narcity project


----------



## Galandar

Some projects look awesome :cheers2:


----------



## Kuvvaci

some projects are not realist, and imo won't be realized. For example Akmerkez on Bagdad Avenue...


----------



## Galandar

Kuvvaci said:


> some projects are not realist, and imo won't be realized. For example Akmerkez on Bagdad Avenue...


Eh, unfortunately... such a futuristic project hno:


----------



## Galandar

Selenium Tweens, Anthill and Mashattan are the same type of commieblock skyscrapers. Why they build so many buildings in the same shape?  Are those companies who construct those buildings connected to each other?


----------



## Gordion

Galandar said:


> Eh, unfortunately... such a futuristic project hno:


Yes, nice project but in wrong place, i personaly don't want this project to be built in Bagdad street.


----------



## Jakob

Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C ‎




































Anthill Residence: 220m x 2 / 53 fl x 2 - U/C



















Trump Towers: 155 m & 145 m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C




















Maslak Residence: > 100 m / 32 fl - U/C




























Levent Loft 2: 22 fl - U/C


----------



## Gordion

Nice update.


----------



## Jakob

Silver Tower: 61fl - Pro







































Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C ‎







































Anthill Residence: 220m x 2 / 53 fl x 2 - U/C





















Four Winds Residences: 4 x 145m / 45 fl - U/C







































Garden Tower: 170m / 44 fl - Pro

Presumably, this construction will start in the second half of 2009.






























Trump Towers: 155 m & 145 m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C







































Bomonti Residence: 38 fl - Pro







































Skyport Residence: 120m / 34 fl | U/C































Flora Residence: 120 m / 34 fl - U/C





















Levent Loft 2: 22 fl - U/C


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

mg:
Wow Istanbul is stunning!!! A city that is ready for the future. amazing progress!





:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:



:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ not yet... we are stuggling with bişg problems also...


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ not yet... we are stuggling with bişg problems also...


Like...? be not afraid to explain some problems.  I'm curious.


----------



## RonnieR

I like the Trump Tower. Great projects for Istanbul.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Like...? be not afraid to explain some problems.  I'm curious.


We need a well planned CBD
Currently everbody is building towes, but sometimes the infrastructure is not enough.

Something like Hadids project must be planned for the european part


----------



## Atkins

Trump Towers

Second tower behind is rising fast








[/URL]


----------



## Jakob

Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C ‎





















BuYaka: 4 x 105m - U/C





























Flatofis: 5 fl - U/C






























Besiktas Square - Pro


----------



## Gordion

Great project for Besiktas sq.


----------



## Jakob

Diamond of Istanbul: 270m / 53 fl - U/C





















Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C





















Trump Towers: 155 m & 145 m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C






























Flora Residence: 120 m / 34 fl - U/C






















Maslak Residence: >100 m / 32 fl - U/C





















Uphill Court - Completed





















Eltes Gold Residence: 27 fl - Completed





















Levent Loft 2: 22 fl - U/C





















Corner Hotel: 13 fl - U/C





















Metro Bridge on Golden Horn - App


----------



## Gordion

I liked the bridge.


----------



## Galandar

Gordion said:


> I liked the bridge.


Me too :banana:


----------



## alicanatasever

500 metre 











Ağaoğlu'nun Arslantepe stadının yanına yapacağı kule. Agust 2009 da başlanacak. 2012 de bitecek...


----------



## Gordion

Dont like the design of this building, high will be 450m not 500m.


----------



## Jakob

Diamond of Istanbul: 270m / 53 fl - U/C





















Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C ‎





















Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C





















The Edition Istanbul - U/R



> *Istanbul to have its first seven-star hotel*
> 
> ISTANBUL - The first of the "Edition" series of hotels is going to be opened in Istanbul by the contract signed between Palmali Holding and Marriott Hotels. ’The Edition Hotel Istanbul' will offer seven-star comfort to its guests and will cost 100 million euros.
> 
> Palmali Holding, among the top five ship owner companies in the world, is going to build the 80 room hotel at the site of the former HSBC building on Büyükdere Street which they have bought from the Savings Deposit Insurance Fund, or TMSF. Palmali have acquired the building at the bidding opened at the end of 2007 for 93 million Turkish Liras and planning to open the hotel on Dec 15, 2009 after the renovation of both the interior and the exterior.
> 
> Mübariz Mansimov, president of Palmali Holding, said they are very happy to be opening a seven-star hotel in Istanbul. "We will open a seven-star hotel to offer the best service possible to Istanbul, the European Culture Capital of 2010. The Edition Hotel will have 80 rooms, all suites. There will be the finest restaurant brands of the world and a SPA service."
> 
> The design of the Edition Hotels belongs to Ian Schrager, one of the creators of Studio 54, New York’s legendary nightclub. Schrager introduced the concept of boutique hotel to the sector 23 years ago. His designs for hotels such as Hudson and Gremercy Park have attracted much attention. Schrager and Marriott International have designed the Edition series together. The Edition series aims to combine high quality with modern design, originality and authentic factors.
> 
> Dan Flannery, General Manager of Operations for the edition Hotel Istanbul, said: "We are excited to be in cooperation with Palmali to begin our new Edition to Istanbul. Choosy guests expect a unique atmosphere and experience from a hotel. The potential of Istanbul is important because of that."
> 
> Mansimov said they are going to invest $400 million for other hotels in Bodrum and Baku. "We are going to open the hotel, ’Pal Beach’ at Yalıkavak, Bodrum this summer season. Next year, this hotel will also be added to the Edition series. Besides, we are working on opening an Edition at Baku, the capital of Azerbaijan."
> 
> Seven-star hotels around the world
> 
> There are only three seven-star hotels around the world. Dubai’s Burj Al Arab, the Grace International in Bangkok, Thailand and Town House Galleria in Milan are the only existing "seven star" hotels. A few more are currently under construction in Fiji, China, Iran, Pakistan, India and the Philippines.
> 
> http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/english/d...9020.asp?scr=1























One & Ortakoy: 7 fl - U/C

www.gadarchitecture.com





















































Dragos district redevelopment - App





















Kurtulus Square - U/R




















Türk Telekom Arena - U/C


----------



## Genç

The Kurtulus Square project looks awesome!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

One thing is clear!!!

Istanbul is booming!!!

:nuts: :nuts: :nuts:



:cheers:


----------



## corvus_edin

The Sapphire Tower is one of the most impressive highrises i've ever seen :applause:


----------



## Hindustani

Diamond of Istanbul is fantastic. glad to see it u/c. very creative.


----------



## tony8

Great tower !


----------



## DU999

Dragos Royal Towers


----------



## ensarsever

Istanbul is CRazy City


----------



## alicanatasever

*500 metre*



















Ağaoğlu'nun Arslantepe stadının yanına yapacağı kule. Agust 2009 da başlanacak. 2012 de bitecek...


----------



## Gordion

500m is very good hight but dont like the design of this building.


----------



## Jakob

Diamond of Istanbul: 270m / 53 fl - U/C




















Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C ‎





















Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C





















Trump Towers: 155 m & 145 m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C






























Flora Residence: 120 m / 34 fl - U/C





















Günes Tower: 33 fl - Pro





















Maslak Residence: >100 m / 32 fl - U/C





















Beylikdüzü Office Park - Pro







































BuYaka: 4 x 105m - U/C






































Pendik Shopping Center and Towers - Pro





















Levent Loft 2: 22 fl - U/C





















The Edition Istanbul - U/R

Istanbul's first seven-star hotel:





















One & Ortakoy: 7 fl - U/C





































Ataköy Shopping Center: 5 fl - U/C



> Currently under construction, the 25,000m² Atakoy Shopping Center in Atakoy, İstanbul will provide a contemporary and alternate option to the shopping experience. The new center takes advantage of its urban location and injects the area with a larger sense of urban renewal.
> 
> GAD’s architectural strategy works with the building’s facade. The building’s facade performs as a variation of alternating surfaces. The facade responses differently based on north, south, east and west coordinates. The urban fabric on these coordinates also varies from residential, commercial, to urban infrastructure. The project’s program is arranged to actively engage both the customers and merchants with a diverse and modern shopping experience.


----------



## Gordion

Love the Gunes tower, where are they going to build it?


----------



## Hindustani

Are they building this or its a proporsal. This is a beauty. :cheers:



alicanatasever said:


> Ağaoğlu'nun Arslantepe stadının yanına yapacağı kule. Agust 2009 da başlanacak. 2012 de bitecek...


----------



## www.sercan.de

currently status is just proposed


----------



## SheLL

They plain proposed the highness not the architecture. Agaoglu general director said that there are 80 people inland and abroad are working on project to give it final design which includes architecture aswell. So that picture is not anything official , it is just a pattern which was used by a national newspaper to give ideas to readers.


----------



## UltrAslanErkan

@Shell: i wish that every word you said is true... i hate the design...


----------



## Messi

no newspaper could draw such a detailed project for just a newspaper article so I think this is the real project. Maybe the final design will have some small changes but that's how it's going to look like if they take this "tulip" project.


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

>


beautiful projects :applause:


----------



## Jakob

Diamond of Istanbul: 270m / 53 fl - U/C





















Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C ‎





























Trump Towers: 155 m & 145 m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C





























Skyport Tower: 120 m / 34 fl - U/C





















Maslak Residence: >100 m / 32 fl - U/C





















Levent Loft 2: 22 fl - U/C






























Albaraka Türk Banking Headquarters: 21 fl - U/C












Corner Hotel: 13 fl - U/C





















Levent Eczacıbaşı Ofis Binası: 12 fl - U/C


----------



## Wazzup

Fenerbahce Basketball Arena


----------



## syedahsaninam

^^ amazing. Just amazing ^^


----------



## Galandar

^^ The greatest arena i have ever seen!:cheers:


----------



## alicanatasever

TRUMP TOWERS


----------



## ensarsever

amzing :O


----------



## Jakob

Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C





















Levent Loft 2: 22 fl - U/C





















Elysium Suites: 21 fl - U/C







































Elysium Fantastic: 52 m / 15 fl - U/C





















Tarlabasi Urban Regeneration Project - App






























Marmaray: Undergound and Underwater tunnel between continents - U/C

*
Europe, Asia now connected by Marmaray tube*

*The Marmaray Project for connecting the European and Asian sides of İstanbul with a railway under the Bosporus has seen a breakthrough, as a connection has been made between 11 underwater tubes, completing the creation of a line connecting the two continents. *










One of the few underwater tube projects in the world, construction on the Marmaray tunnel is taking place 60 meters beneath the surface of the Bosporus. With one stage complete, preparations and final calculations are now being made prior to laying tracks and beginning electromechanical work. Eighty percent of the work to complete the connection of the 11 different tubes that make up the tunnel is complete.

According to officials working on the project, most of the work on the Asian side has been completed, but work on the European side is being slowed by archaeological finds.

The Turkish engineers working on what some have called the project of the century are confident about the future of Turkish-run projects requiring engineering expertise.

Sercan Öztürk, one of the Turkish engineers working on the project, says Turkey no longer needs to rely on the expertise of foreign engineers for such large-scale projects. “We are self-reliant now. We don’t lag behind anyone in terms of brains; the advantage that the Japanese have is technology and financing. Otherwise, this project wouldn’t be possible,” he says.










Another engineer on the Marmaray tunnel, Tayfun Karakaya, also believes Turkey produces enough domestic talent to accomplish such projects -- but he emphasizes that in terms of work discipline and safety, there are models and techniques that Turks can learn from the Japanese. Turkey also needs to make progress in terms of the equipment foundation for grander projects, he notes, saying, “We don’t need foreign engineers, but technological devices and equipment.”

Hasan Gökdere, an engineer who has been working on the project for over four years, says that in this time period he’s gained 10 years’ worth of experience. He attributes this to the work model and discipline implemented in the project, and says that there should be no doubt that the project’s Turkish engineers are capable of completing the job themselves. In recent months, as progress has been made and the workload decreased, many of the Japanese workers have returned to Japan, he notes, adding that in May five more will be going home.

*Turkcell wireless coverage available in tunnel*

Inside Marmaray, the world’s deepest submerged tube tunnel, there aren’t any cell phone reception problems. An agreement with Turkcell secured the installation of two reception bases in the tube, to ensure that in the event of any accidents or malfunctions of walkie-talkie systems, workers would be able to maintain vital communication amongst themselves.

http://www.todayszaman.com/tz-web/detaylar.do?load=detay&link=173146


----------



## Gordion

Wazzup said:


> Fenerbahce Basketball Arena


Love this arena!


----------



## Galandar

I like the last Istanbul projects, they look more and more modern. So cool for this lovely city!:banana:


----------



## Jakob

Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C ‎





















Varyap Meridian - U/C

Varyap is building a new financial district on one of Ataşehir’s last biggest lands on the Anatolian Side with 1500 houses, a 5 star hotel, a business center, numerous commercial and social areas. All buildings will be built in ecologically high standards with the “Leed” criteria. In accordance with the Leed Certification Programme, the pre-sales for Turkey’s first and only ecologically friendly and luxurious housing Project VARYAP Meridian will start this April, and will be completed in 2011. 





















SNP Zeytinburnu High Residence: 33 fl - Pro






























Cdb-28 Apartment Building: 10 fl - Completed





















Besiktas Fish Market - Completed


----------



## alicanatasever

_Mega city İstanbul_

Trump Towers


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Wow!!! Turkey is truly amazing. What a high-tech projects DAMN!!! :nuts: 

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## sirmdc

Love the projects, hate that each and every one of them stand alone instead of being part of the city - like in NYC for instance where each building is connected to the street grid.


----------



## Jakob

Diamond of Istanbul: 270m / 53 fl - U/C





















Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C ‎





















The IKON: 149 m / 41 fl - U/C






















































Spradon Towers: 5 x 21 fl - U/C





















The FLEX: 19 fl - U/C












Kapital Real Estate Office Tower: 17 fl - U/C


----------



## Senol

BTW. those theodosian walls are all renovated today










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walls_of_Constantinople


----------



## Erhan

Lol, you are comparing Istanbul with a 35 year old book?! Dubai was desert 20 years ago


----------



## Jakob

*Diamond of Istanbul: 270m / 53 fl - U/C*






























*Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C ‎*






























*Landmarkk Tower: 212 m / 52 fl - Demo*





















*Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C*






























*Dumankaya Vizyon - 33 fl / 105m, 22fl, 18fl - U/C*






























*Trump Towers: 155 m & 145 m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C*














































*Maslak Residence: >100 m / 32 fl - U/C*






























*Ancora: 29 fl - App*





















*Levent Loft 2: 22 fl - U/C*






























*Kapital Real Estate Office Tower: 17 fl - U/C*




























*J. W. Marriott Hotel The Edition - U/R*












> *Istanbul to have its first seven-star hotel*
> 
> ISTANBUL - The first of the "Edition" series of hotels is going to be opened in Istanbul by the contract signed between Palmali Holding and Marriott Hotels. ’The Edition Hotel Istanbul' will offer seven-star comfort to its guests and will cost 100 million euros.
> 
> Palmali Holding, among the top five ship owner companies in the world, is going to build the 80 room hotel at the site of the former HSBC building on Büyükdere Street which they have bought from the Savings Deposit Insurance Fund, or TMSF. Palmali have acquired the building at the bidding opened at the end of 2007 for 93 million Turkish Liras and planning to open the hotel on Dec 15, 2009 after the renovation of both the interior and the exterior.
> 
> Mübariz Mansimov, president of Palmali Holding, said they are very happy to be opening a seven-star hotel in Istanbul. "We will open a seven-star hotel to offer the best service possible to Istanbul, the European Culture Capital of 2010. The Edition Hotel will have 80 rooms, all suites. There will be the finest restaurant brands of the world and a SPA service."
> 
> The design of the Edition Hotels belongs to Ian Schrager, one of the creators of Studio 54, New York’s legendary nightclub. Schrager introduced the concept of boutique hotel to the sector 23 years ago. His designs for hotels such as Hudson and Gremercy Park have attracted much attention. Schrager and Marriott International have designed the Edition series together. The Edition series aims to combine high quality with modern design, originality and authentic factors.
> 
> Dan Flannery, General Manager of Operations for the edition Hotel Istanbul, said: "We are excited to be in cooperation with Palmali to begin our new Edition to Istanbul. Choosy guests expect a unique atmosphere and experience from a hotel. The potential of Istanbul is important because of that."
> 
> Mansimov said they are going to invest $400 million for other hotels in Bodrum and Baku. "We are going to open the hotel, ’Pal Beach’ at Yalıkavak, Bodrum this summer season. Next year, this hotel will also be added to the Edition series. Besides, we are working on opening an Edition at Baku, the capital of Azerbaijan."
> 
> Seven-star hotels around the world
> 
> There are only three seven-star hotels around the world. Dubai’s Burj Al Arab, the Grace International in Bangkok, Thailand and Town House Galleria in Milan are the only existing "seven star" hotels. A few more are currently under construction in Fiji, China, Iran, Pakistan, India and the Philippines.
> 
> http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/english/d...9020.asp?scr=1























*Levent Eczacıbaşı Ofis Binası: 12 fl - T/O*






























*Tekfen-Oz Office Building: 8 fl - App*


----------



## Jakob

*Landmarkk Tower: 250 m - Pro *
*Architect:* Foster & Partners


----------



## Messi

should I like it, shoul I, should I?


----------



## Karadeniz

Between the towers are wind turbines which produce the whole energy for the skyscraper.


----------



## Galandar

Landmark Tower is awesome project! I want it to be built!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## System_Halted

Bomonti Residence - u/c


----------



## Genç

Landmarkk is just incredible. :drool:


----------



## Dordrecht-

Great projects.


----------



## Jakob

*Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Varyap Meridian: 60 fl, 45 fl, 41 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl - U/C*


----------



## Bekir

*Architects *

Ktgy group= Residence Towers 
Arquitectonica + (Foster + Partners) = 60 floors 5+ Hotel Tower 
SWA GROUP= Park

*APPROVED PROPOSAL*

The 60 Floor Hotel Tower has on the top a restaurant and visitor platform to look over Istanbul at night


----------



## Jakob

*Transfer Center: 32 fl - Pro*
*ARCHITECT:* Swanke Hayden Connell Architects
http://www.shca.com/

SHCA has been commissioned to design an urban island, an oasis with a luxurious 5 star hotel, over 200 private residences and a diverse mix of shopping and lifestyle amenities.


----------



## Bekir

http://www.acparchitects.ru/



> The land plot is situated at a very important traffic artery at the crossing of TEM and E-5 highway in Kozyatagi region on the Anatolian side of Istanbul. Since the environment of the land plot is surrounded by newly developing business centers and residences, it is important to distinguish the project and reinforce the perception of the project from the highway with its iconic design. For this aim, Renaissance Business Center is designed to be a landmark for the region with its contemporary architecture offering modern office space and additional social spaces for the people. The main form of the building is rotated with reference to highways to catch the sight view from the highways. Triangular mass is added on the lower floors to identify the human scale and refer to the buildings at the environment. The building block consists of a commercial center at the ground and basement floors; and office spaces on the upper floors. A sunken garden is designed at the ground to offer the workers open air social spaces that they can pass their free time. The fitness center, cinema, shops are located on the first basement floor which are accessed from the sunken garden and the lobby of the building. The triangular mass is composed of green house every two floor to offer relaxation space for the workers and to enhance the climate control of the building


----------



## Bekir

Update to Emaar Libadiye


----------



## Galandar

That is super!!! It is crisis, yet Istanbul is getting more and more projects


----------



## Bekir

*Istanbul Sisli Towers - 60 fl*

It will be on the same road where also Trump Towers is built and a planned supertall 500m+ ( on the plot of old Ali Sami Yen) is projected


----------



## Bekir

ÖZDILEK PLAZA

Status : Approved


----------



## Bekir

http://www.abstraktstudio.ca/bottom_gallery_Ozdilek.swf

link to video


http://www.bharchitects.com/

























Özilek Plaze will be between Kanyon and Landmarkk Towers


----------



## Jakob

*Trump Towers: 155 m & 145 m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C*

*Trump Towers: 155 m & 145 m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Buyaka: 23 fl x 3 / 22 fl - U/C*

*Buyaka: 23 fl x 3 / 22 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Makyol Hotel Project - 30 fl - U/C*

*Makyol Hotel Project - 30 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Dumankaya Vizyon - 33 fl / 105m, 22fl, 18fl - U/C*

*Dumankaya Vizyon - 33 fl / 105m, 22fl, 18fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Karagözyan Hotel Tower: 37 fl - U/C*

*Karagözyan Hotel Tower: 37 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Emaar Libadiye: 60 fl | 31 fl | 29 fl | 25 fl - App*

*Emaar Libadiye: 60 fl | 31 fl | 29 fl | 25 fl - App*



> *Emaar has completed its preparations for Libadiye project and they will give the project to Uskudar Municipality for approval before the end of this month, and the construction will begin in July-August.*
> 
> The project will reportedly include a shopping center with 190,000 m² gross area and 130,000 m² net area; 1,200 residences with the areas varying from 60 to 450 m², and a 5-star hotel with 190 rooms.
> 
> Emaar Turkey bought the land of Toprak Group in LÝbadiye for US$425 million (approx. €309 million) in 2008.
> 
> Source: TSKB


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Palaces - U/C*

*Istanbul Palaces - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Corner Hotel: 13 fl - U/C*

*Corner Hotel: 13 fl - U/C*


----------



## freyd

Getting lost now - This is beautiful.


----------



## Jakob

*Loca Istanbul: 28 fl - U/C*

*Loca Istanbul: 28 fl - U/C*


----------



## UltrAslanErkan

Jakob said:


> *Corner Hotel: 13 fl - U/C*



*As far as I know it will be a Hilton*


----------



## preppy

Very modern looking. 

Finishing it?


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C*

*Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*My Towerland: 160m / 42 fl & 130m / 32 fl - U/C*

*My Towerland: 160m / 42 fl & 130m / 32 fl - U/C *


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya: 40 fl - U/C*

*Ak-Asya: 40 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Karayolları Project - U/C*

*Zorlu Karayolları Project - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Flora Residence: 120 m / 34 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C*

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C *


----------



## Jakob

*Karagözyan Hotel Tower: 37 fl - U/C*

*Karagözyan Hotel Tower: 37 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Elysium Suites Taksim: 14 fl - U/C*

*Elysium Suites Taksim: 14 fl - U/C*


----------



## Atmosphere

Hmmm, well thats a very strange design...Not sure if I like it. I really have to see how this turns out once finished.


----------



## Jakob

*Bosphorus City - U/C*

*Bosphorus City - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*NEF Flats 163: 131 m - App*

*NEF Flats 163: 131 m - App*


----------



## Jakob

*Karagözyan Hotel Tower: 37 fl - U/C*

*Karagözyan Hotel Tower: 37 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C*

*Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C*


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

Bosphorus City is like the greatest project in Turkey at least for me....


----------



## Jakob

*My Towerland: 160m / 42 fl & 130m / 32 fl - U/C*

*My Towerland: 160m / 42 fl & 130m / 32 fl - U/C *


----------



## Okan Yayla

house prices increased much and it's not good for people of istanbul.


----------



## sammyd

Atmosphere said:


> Hmmm, well thats a very strange design...Not sure if I like it. I really have to see how this turns out once finished.


it's a bit ugly


----------



## Jakob

*LuxIst: 58 fl - Pro*

*LuxIst: 58 fl - Pro*


----------



## Jakob

*Loca Istanbul: 28 fl - U/C*

*Loca Istanbul: 28 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C*

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C *


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Karayolları Project - U/C*

*Zorlu Karayolları Project - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Shangri-La Istanbul*

Shangri-La is becoming Istanbul's second Seven-Star Hotel:



> *Cooperation Agreement Signed For Seven-Star Hotel In Istanbul*
> 
> Saturday, 10 April 2010
> 
> A Turkish business conglomerate and an international hotel chain signed a cooperation agreement on Saturday to build a seven-star hotel in Istanbul.
> 
> Tanriverdi Holding and Shangri-La Asia Ltd. signed the agreement in a ceremony, attended by Turkish State Minister for foreign trade Zafer Caglayan at the Dolmabahce Palace.
> 
> Caglayan expressed hope that the agreement would lead the way for the Shangri-La Asia to make more investments in Turkey.
> 
> *The new seven-star Shangri-La Istanbul will be built on the spot of an old tobacco warehouse overlooking the Bosphorus in the Besiktas district.
> The 14-storey hotel, with seven of them below sea level,* is planned to be opened in April 2012. The hotel is estimated to cost $250 million.
> 
> Shangri-La Asia Ltd. runs 68 hotels worldwide and Shangri-La Istanbul is among the four hotels to be built in Europe besides Paris, Vienna and London.


----------



## sali_haci

Can you tell me which is the first 7* hotel in Istanbul?
Please, show us some pics


----------



## Jakob

*Flora Residence: 120 m / 34 fl - U/C*

*Flora Residence: 120 m / 34 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

sali_haci said:


> Can you tell me which is the first 7* hotel in Istanbul?
> Please, show us some pics


It's The Edition Hotel by J.W. Marriott in Levent financial district. It's in the middle of the following picture right next to the blue-enlightened building:


----------



## Jakob

*Selenium of Istanbul: 60 fl - App*

*Selenium of Istanbul: 60 fl - App*

Construction will start this June.


----------



## Jakob

*Levent Loft II - Completed*

*Levent Loft II - Completed*


----------



## leetroy

wow mashallah Turky is a beauty


----------



## Jakob

*Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C*

*Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Varyap Meridian: 60 fl, 45 fl, 41 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl - U/C*

*Varyap Meridian: 60 fl, 45 fl, 41 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Karayolları Project - U/C*

*Zorlu Karayolları Project - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Trump Towers: 155 m & 145 m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C*

*Trump Towers: 155 m & 145 m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya: 40 fl - U/C*

*Ak-Asya: 40 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*IC Residence Bomonti: 45 fl - Pro*

*IC Residence Bomonti: 45 fl - Pro*


----------



## Jakob

*Divan Hotel Taksim: 13 fl - U/C*

*Divan Hotel Taksim: 13 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Dizayn Tower: vertical extension*

*Dizayn Tower: vertical extension*


----------



## Jakob

*Bosphorus City - U/C*

*Bosphorus City - U/C*


----------



## Gordion

Thanks for the updates Jakob.


----------



## Jakob

*Albaraka Türk Banking Headquarters: 21 fl - U/C*

*Albaraka Türk Banking Headquarters: 21 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Dragos Royal Towers: 19 fl - U/C*

*Dragos Royal Towers: 19 fl - U/C*


----------



## Tornike89

Jakob said:


> *Dragos Royal Towers: 19 fl - U/C*


something like altes plaza baku ... hhe ... T


----------



## sali_haci

^^Really beautiful buildings


----------



## Jakob

*Bosphorus Bridge Hotel - Pro*

*Bosphorus Bridge Hotel - Pro*

Homepage


----------



## Jakob

*IC Residence Bomonti: 45 fl - U/C*

*IC Residence Bomonti: 45 fl - U/C*


----------



## cardiff

some nice proposals there, especially like the bridge hotel. What about the older buildings around Sultanhamet, are there any plans to upgrade these historic buildings (not being critical) but i would love to see this area a bit tidied up and maybe encourage more than just tourist (or am i just being nieve?)


----------



## Jakob

*Pera Palas - under reconstruction*

*Pera Palas - under reconstruction*


----------



## Jakob

*L Hotel: 28 fl - U/C*

*L Hotel: 28 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Varyap Meridian: 60 fl, 45 fl, 41 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl - U/C*

*Varyap Meridian: 60 fl, 45 fl, 41 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Turkven Şişli Mixed Use Development: 20 fl - U/C*

*Turkven Şişli Mixed Use Development: 20 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Koru Tower: 43 fl - U/C*

*Ak-Asya Koru Tower: 43 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Buyaka: 23 fl x 3 / 22 fl - U/C*

*Buyaka: 23 fl x 3 / 22 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - U/C*

*Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - T/O*


----------



## Jakob

*Uprise Elite: 154m / 42 fl - U/C*

*Uprise Elite: 154m / 42 fl - U/C *


----------



## Jakob

*Tekfen-Oz Office Building: 8 fl - U/C*

*Tekfen-Oz Office Building: 8 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Dumankaya Vizyon - 33 fl / 105m, 22fl, 18fl - U/C*

*Dumankaya Vizyon - 33 fl / 105m, 22fl, 18fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Ikon: 149m / 42 fl - U/C*

*Ikon: 149m / 42 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Lake Tower: 40 fl - U/C*

*Ak-Asya Lake Tower: 40 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*GMO Tower Fly: 32 fl - U/C*

*GMO Tower Fly: 32 fl - U/C *


----------



## Jakob

*AUTOPIA - U/C*

*AUTOPIA - U/C*

Click here for the video!



AUTOPIA: world’s biggest auto-mall !




With 216,000 m2, it is the world’s biggest auto-mall
5 stories - two of which are underground
Each level is 30,000 m2
Each floor is 6m in height
1st-hand and 2nd-hand autos are sold together
56 food & drink shops, cafés & restaurants
48 private car service stations
24 banks
ATM’s at 12 points
42 insurance companies
74 trading companies
Car park with a 900 car capacity
6 Million visitors a year are expected
7 kms of walkable space
*There is a test drive track on the roof*
200 auto-galleries , 443 brands and 2526 types of cars are waiting for its customers


----------



## xip

i dont have enough thumbs...i HAVE to come to Instabul


----------



## Jakob

*The Morning Line*

*The Morning Line*

*Visually stunning new art installation created in artist-architect collaboration*

Thyssen-Bornemisza Art Contemporary is to celebrate Istanbul's art program in the framework of European Capital of Culture 2010 with the the opening of The Morning Line.

Designed as a sonic pavilion by Matthew Ritchie with ArandaLasch and Arup AGU, together with Tony Myatt and the Music Research Center at York University, The Morning Line explores the disciplinary interplays between art, architecture, sound, mathematics, cosmology, and science and offers a platform for exchange and interaction within these fields.

The Morning Line represents a substantial development of Matthew Ritchie's decade-long artistic research to devise a personal cosmology rendered through a 'semasiographic' visual language that is abstract and modular, and that can be entered at any point to construct an 'intertranslatable space'. This space proliferates through a crystalline structure and can be described by the infinite arrangement of modular parts.

As one of its essential elements, Matthew Ritchie conceived the pavilion’s 'sonic identity'. The Morning Line is saturated with fourty speakers, using a unique interactive ambisonic sound system, conceived by the Music Research Centre of York University.

For the presentation in Istanbul, guest sound curator Russell Haswell has invited Jana Winderen, Peter Zinovieff, Carl Michael von Hausswolff, and Yasunao Tone to conceive new sonic works, commissioned by T-B A21. Two other new works by Ghostigital and Jónsi & Alex are also being presented for the first time. The Morning Line will be on display in Eminönü Square, Istanbul from 23rd May until 19th September 2010.


----------



## Jakob

*Maçka Residences designed by Armani Casa: 17 fl - Prep*

*Maçka Residences designed by Armani Casa: 17 fl - Prep*


----------



## Jakob

*Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C*

*Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Makyol Hotel Project - 30 fl - U/C*

* Makyol Hotel Project - 30 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C*

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C *


----------



## Jakob

*Ronesans Business Center: 152 m / 40 fl - Pro*

*HLC: 8 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Four Winds Residence: 145m / 45 fl - U/C*

*Four Winds Residence: 145m / 45 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*HLC: 8 fl - U/C*

*Ronesans Business Center: 152 m / 40 fl - Pro*


----------



## Jakob

*Sky Garden - 53 fl - Pro*

*Sky Garden - 53 fl - Pro*


----------



## Jakob

*Corner Hotel: 13 fl - T/O*

*Corner Hotel: 13 fl - T/O*


----------



## Langur

That's a fantastic mix of projects in a magnificent and varied city.


----------



## Jakob

*Bosphorus City - U/C*

*Bosphorus City - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Koru Tower: 43 fl - U/C*

*Ak-Asya Koru Tower: 43 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Dragos Royal Towers: 19 fl - U/C*

*Dragos Royal Towers: 19 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C*

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C *


----------



## Jakob

*Elysium Fantastic: 18 fl - U/C*

*Elysium Fantastic: 18 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Karagözyan Hotel Tower: 37 fl - U/C*

*Karagözyan Hotel Tower: 37 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Trump Towers: 155 m & 145 m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C*

*Trump Towers: 155 m & 145 m / 39 fl & 37 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Varyap Meridian: 60 fl, 45 fl, 41 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl - U/C*

*Varyap Meridian: 60 fl, 45 fl, 41 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Sky Towers: 160m / 42 fl & 130m / 32 fl - U/C*

*Sky Towers: 160m / 42 fl & 130m / 32 fl - U/C *


----------



## Jakob

*NEF Flats 163: 130 m - U/C*

*NEF Flats 163: 130 m - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - T/O*

*Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - T/O*


----------



## Nuri1986

*L Hotel: 28 fl - U/C*

*L Hotel: 28 fl - U/C*


----------



## CİN1




----------



## BJK67

its fake, mods please remove it because our turkish member CIN is a retard


----------



## ElViejoReino

Great projects!! I hope to discover Istambul this summer


----------



## Messi

It's fun to be Istanbulian nowadays... lot of project :banana:


----------



## Jakob

*Varyap Meridian: 60 fl, 45 fl, 41 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl - U/C*

*Varyap Meridian: 60 fl, 45 fl, 41 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Lake Tower: 40 fl - U/C*

*Ak-Asya Lake Tower: 40 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Uprise Elite: 154m / 42 fl - U/C*

*Uprise Elite: 154m / 42 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Buyaka: 23 fl x 3 / 22 fl - U/C*

*Buyaka: 23 fl x 3 / 22 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Dumankaya Vizyon - 33 fl / 105m, 22fl, 18fl - U/C*

*Dumankaya Vizyon - 33 fl / 105m, 22fl, 18fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C*

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Elysium Fantastic: 18 fl - U/C*

*Elysium Fantastic: 18 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Karayolları Project - U/C*

*Zorlu Karayolları Project - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Ülker Arena (12,500) - U/C*

*Ülker Arena (12,500) - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - T/O*

*Sapphire Tower: 261m / 54 fl - T/O*


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Sea Port - Pro*

*Istanbul Sea Port - Pro*


----------



## Jakob

*L Hotel: 28 fl - U/C*

*L Hotel: 28 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Four Winds Residence: 145m / 45 fl - U/C*

*Four Winds Residence: 145m / 45 fl - U/C*


----------



## NAVİGATOR1

> Istanbul Sea Port - Pro


Çakma haydarpaşa


----------



## Jakob

*Bosphorus City - U/C*

*Bosphorus City - U/C*


----------



## ankarajasekar

We are Project funding Swiss based private trust seeks to fund projects needing capital infusion from $600M to $5B 

G.RAJASEKARAN
INDIA
+919940460078
[email protected]
skype- g.rajasekaran


----------



## Nuri1986

*Sky Towers: 160m / 42 fl & 130m / 32 fl - U/C*

*Sky Towers: 160m / 42 fl & 130m / 32 fl - U/C *


----------



## Jakob

*Shangri-La Hotel Istanbul*

*Shangri-La Hotel Istanbul - U/C*



> Shangri-La Hotel, Istanbul will be located between the Dolmabahce and the Maritime Museum on the European coast of the Bosphorus Straits.
> 
> Built on the site of a former tobacco factory and warehouse from the 1930s, the Shangri-La Hotel, Istanbul will recreate the exterior facades of the old building, which are protected by the city’s Cultural and Natural Assets Committee.
> 
> The hotel will be designed by Istanbul-based architect Piramit with 14 storeys, seven of which will be underground to protect the historic facade. The building will be the second tallest on the coast after the Dolmabahce Palace.


----------



## Jakob

*Fish Restaurant Bebek - Pro*

*Fish Restaurant Bebek - Pro*



> The restaurant is located on the shore of the Bosphorus, with a main access road running behind it. The existing structure on the site is a 3-story 1,500m2 house. This will be renovated to serve the new function as a fish restaurant, with a capacity of 500 people.
> 
> The house is wrapped in elegant steel ribbons, which add the possibility for more functions to the site. The canopy structure begins to envelope the structure at the entrance door, where it serves as a canopy. It then splits and wraps the roof, serving multiple functions as an emergency stair and a bar. The terraces are divided in three levels, and are covered with elements of the same ribbon. The careful leveling and sculpting of the ribbon provides views for all the customers.
> 
> Morphing and transforming, the ribbon also turns into a porous wall. Here it provides for separation from the neighboring site while also allowing for light to penetrate inside.
> 
> In the evening, the strands serving as canopies for the terrace in the daytime are transformed into light bands and change the mood of the restaurant entirely. Glass panels allow the illuminated sea waves to be seen from the tables.


----------



## nickg

bosphorus city best project at all, whilst it seems the other skyscrapers are risin up old-fashioned maybe because of the wrong cladding!anyway so many scrapers goin on in this beautiful city,i wonder whether they'll be able to fill em up or not!


----------



## System_Halted

Great job Jacob, thank you. Nice to see all things in a row.


----------



## Jakob

*Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C*

*Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Lake Tower: 40 fl - U/C*

*Ak-Asya Lake Tower: 40 fl - U/C*


----------



## Bez_imena

^^

Nice tower :cheers:


----------



## Jakob

*Landmarkk Tower: 222m / 52 fl - Demo*






























*IC Residence Bomonti - 53 fl - U/C*
















































*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C *







































*Levent Tower: 34 fl / 200m - Pro *





































http://i30.tinypic.com/15yd6io.jpg



*Garden Tower: 170m / 44 fl - App*





















*Karagözyan Hotel Tower: 37 fl - U/C*







































*Flora Residence: 120 m / 34 fl - U/C*





















*Makyol Hotel Project - 30 fl - U/C*





















*Zorlu Center - U/C*







































*Elysium Fantastic: 18 fl - U/C*


----------



## Galandar

So many awesome projects. Istanbul is on a right track to reach the best ultramodern skylines of the world :cheers:


----------



## Jakob

*Selenium of Istanbul: 60 fl - App*

*Selenium of Istanbul: 60 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Bosphorus City - U/C*

*Bosphorus City - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*IC Residence Bomonti - 53 fl - U/C*

*IC Residence Bomonti - 53 fl - U/C*


----------



## Erhan

Autopia Europia

























Latest


----------



## styloturko91

wow people.. updates??


----------



## CemS92

This all look very promising! Can't wait for it all to be finished, some projects are like the ones in Dubai, but only then Istanbul does offer culture, where as Dubai doesn't really have any 
I have seen the Autopia project, where there will be one part for cars, cinema, indoor skiing and much more. Also the design is pretty sick!


----------



## Nuri1986

*Autopia Europia*



















*Dumankaya Vizyon*



















*Dragos Royal Towers*





































*Ikon*



















*Zorlu Karayolları Project*




























*Aslantepe*














































*Fenerbahçe Ülker City*










*Makyol Hotel Project*




























*L Hotel
*


















*Sapphire of Istanbul*





































*Anthill*


----------



## Andre_Filipe

any updates on the Selenium?


----------



## ¡Josh!

Wo°w!! İstanbul'da çok başarılı projeler!!


----------



## Evet

Autopia is the biggest auto mall of the world.


----------



## Lombak

Jakob said:


> *Selenium of Istanbul: 60 fl - U/C*


I do love this project.


----------



## Erhan

*The four biggest clusters in the European side of Istanbul and the projects on them:*










*A*









*1. DPC Tower*

Status: Planned
Official-link: http://www.som.com/content.cfm/dpc_tower_office_development
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=657774
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/3329-dpc-tower










*2. Bay İnşaat Maslak Project*

Status: Prep
Official-link: http://www.bayinsaat.net/?1,2,1,2
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586714
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/3341-bay-insaat-maslak-pr










*3. Kapital Real Estate Office Tower*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: http://www.kapitalgy.com.tr/sayfa6.htm
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=771384
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/3826-kapital-office-tower










*4. Sky Garden Maslak*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52158235
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/2099-maslak-spine-tower










*5. Palms Maslak*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576587
Urbika-link: -










*6. Diamond of Istanbul*

Status: Under Construction / On hold
Official-link: http://www.diamondofistanbul.com/
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431275
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/450-diamond-of-istanbul










*7. Transfer Center*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: http://www.shca.com/mixed-use-development-2/
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=271930
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/3827-transfer-center










*8. Kockaya Plaza*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=946612
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/792-maslak-no-1-office-to










*9. Maslak LAST Tower*

Status: Under Construction / On hold
Official-link: http://www.tresmimarlik.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=32
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536008
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/794-maslak-last-tower










*10. Akbank plot on sale*

News about the sale in turkish http://www.emlakkulisi.com/47490_akbank_in_maslak____taki_binalarina_araplar_talip_oldu_

Will add more info later

*B*









*1. Levent Kule*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=957616
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/3849-levent-kule










*2.Sapphire of Istanbul *

Status: Almost done
Official-link: http://www.istanbulsapphire.com/
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341647
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/542-sapphire-levent-tower










*3. Dubai Towers*

Status: Cancelled / On hold
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272762
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/451-dubai-towers-istanbul










*4. Soyak Plaza*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=288702
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/3850-soyak-center










*5. Büyükdere Silver Tower*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=748626
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/3851-ba-frac14-ya-frac14-










*6. Zorlu Levent Tower*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: 
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652840
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/791-zorlu-levent-office










*7. Özdilek Plaza*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=356622
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/3342-a-zdilek-plaza










*8. Landmarkk Tower*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521309
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/793-landmarkk-tower










*9. NEF 163*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1102111
Urbika-link: -










*10. Central Bank plot*

Status: Proposed / Cancelled
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296102&page=146
Urbika-link: -










*11. Etiler Project*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296102&page=130
Urbika-link: -










*12. Istanbloom*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: http://istanbloom.com/
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1228557
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/4059-istanbloom


----------



## Erhan

*C*









*1. Avrupa Yakası Adalet Sarayı*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: http://varyap.com/tr/47/insaat/ust-yapi/avrupa-yakasi-adalet-sarayi-13.htm
Skyscrapercity-link: -
Urbika-link: -










*2. Sisli Tower*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=945374
Urbika-link: -










*3. Karagözyan Hotel*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1039167
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/2563-karagozyan-hotel










*4. Şişli Kentsel Dönüşüm Projesi*

Status: Cancelled / Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296102&page=140
Urbika-link: -










*5. Dilek Holding Hotel Projesi*

Status: Planned
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296102&page=166
Urbika-link: -










*6. Trump Towers*

Status: Almost done
Official-link: http://www.trumpistanbul.com.tr/
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=287558
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/454-trump-towers-istanbul










*7. Ascioglu project*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=660740 (a part of the plot)
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/715-selenium-of-istanbul










*8. Doubletree by Hilton*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296102&page=121
Urbika-link: -










*9. Subay Evleri kentsel dönüşüm projesi*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296102&page=161
Urbika-link: -










*10. Agaoglu Residential Tower*

Status: Approved
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=929930
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/789-agaoglu-residential-t










*11. Garden Tower*

Status: Approved
Official-link: http://torunlargyo.com.tr/torun_tower.html
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355077
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/788-torun-tower










*12. Ciftciler Towers*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216765
Urbika-link: 










*13. Zorlu Center*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449027
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/556-zorlu-center










*D*









*1. Perpa Trade Center*

Status: Cancelled / Proposed
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=782996
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/541-perpa-trade-center










*2. Anthill Residence*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: http://www.anthillresidence.com/
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563730
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/452-anthill-residences










*3. Rixos Residence Bomonti *

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: http://rixosbomonti.com/
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=792406
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/554-rixos-residences-bomo










*4. Elysium Fantastic*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: http://www.elysiumfantastic.com/
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106265
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/540-elysium-fantastic










*5. Extensa Apartman*

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: http://www.extensa.com.tr/index.php
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=60176659&highlight=extensa#post60176659
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/3669-bomonti-apartman










*6. IFC Hotel Bomonti *

Status: Under Construction
Official-link: -
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1170805
Urbika-link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/2112-ic-residence-bomonti










*7. Palm Studios Bomonti*

Status: Cancelled / Proposed
Official-link: http://www.camoglu.com.tr/TR/Projects/ProjectDetails.aspx?ProjectID=168
Skyscrapercity-link: -
Urbika-link: -










*8. Bomonti Apartmanlar*

Status: Planned
Official-link: http://www.tekfenoz.com/projeler_bomonti.html
Skyscrapercity-link: -
Urbika-link: -










*9. Sinpas Bomonti Konutlari*

Status: Proposed
Official-link: http://www.ergunmimarlik.com.tr/projeler.php?projectid=84
Skyscrapercity-link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=65563099#post65563099
Urbika-link: -

Pic removed on the request of the architect firm

*10. Sinpas plot 2*

More info later
http://www.emlakhaberleri.com/emlak-haberleri/sinpas-bomonti-ye-60-katli-gokdelen-dikecek.html

*11. Erbora Bomonti Studio*

(Can be the second project of Extensa)

Status: Proposed
Official-link: http://www.erbora.com.tr/konut-pilot.asp
Skyscrapercity-link: -
Urbika-link: -


----------



## Jakob

*Sinpas Bomonti: 250 m / 62 fl - Pro*






























*Varyap Meridian: 60 fl / 240m / 45 fl / 180m / 41 fl / 164m / 24 fl / 163m x 2 / 24 fl x 2 - U/C*


































































*Spine Tower: 201 m - U/C*






























*Doğuş-GE GYO Tower: 200 m / 46 fl - Pro *

























































*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower: 55 fl - U/C *
















































*Zorlu Residence: 199m / 44 fl | Demo*






























*Baytur Tower: 46 fl - Pro*







































*Financial Center Komplex: 48 fl - Pro *





















*Istanbloom: 150m / 46 fl - U/C*







































*Sky Towers: 160m / 42 fl / 130m / 32 fl - U/C *






























*Ozdilek Plaza: 170m / 38 fl / 37 fl - U/C*







































*Exen Plaza: 160 m / 44 fl - U/C*






























*Four Winds Residence: 4x145m / 45 fl - U/C*







































*Ikon: 149m / 42 fl - U/C*







































*Torun Tower: 40 fl - Pro*












*Karagözyan Armenian Foundation Hotel Tower: 37 fl - U/C*
















































*Renaissance Business Center Kozyatagi: 140m / 36fl - Prep*






























*Soyak Plaza: 160m / 35 fl - Prep *





















*İkitelli Towers: 2 x 33 fl - Pro*
























































































































*Zorlu Center: 32 fl - U/C *




















































































*Royal Center: 140m / 120m - U/C *







































*Mallpark - Pro*





















*Nİda Tower: 32 fl - U/C *






























*Buyaka: 103m / 22 fl / 100m x 3 / 23 fl x 3 - U/C*
















































*Ecotower - Pro*






























*Bijoux Plaza - Pro *
















































*Maçka Residences Interior Design by Armani/Casa - U/C*





















*Shangri-La Hotel - U/C*


----------



## Pfeuffer

fantastic projects ! :cheers:


----------



## Gordion

Great projects for Istanbul!


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL - Mall of Istanbul - U/c*


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL - Deluxia Residence Project - u/c*



icy said:


>


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL - Zeytinburnu Residence & Hotel & Office Project - 29F - Pro*


----------



## denizpolat

*
Arbel Office Tower*

Sisli - Bomonti / Turkey / 2010 
Building Category: Office Bulding 
Clients: Ar Group
Gross Area: 24.670 m2




































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jakob

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - T/O *
















































*My Towerland Tower A: 181 m / 52 fl - U/C*





















*Karagözyan Armenian Foundation Hotel Tower: 37 fl - U/C *







































*Ikon: 149m / 42 fl - U/C *







































*Zorlu Center: 32 fl / U/C *










































































































































*Le Meridien İstanbul Etiler: 30 fl - T/O *





















*Dumankaya Vizyon: 105m / 33 fl / 22 fl / 18 fl - T/O*

























































*Buyaka: 23 fl x 3 / 22 fl - U/C*
















































*Maçka Residences Interior Design by Armani/Casa - U/C*


















*AUTOPIA: U/C *
















































*NishIstanbul - Compl*


----------



## Aikishi

Istanbul is rocking :cheers:


----------



## 3baaad 4 Jeddah

OMG
I Love Istanbul
I hope I come to Istanbul some day


----------



## Arabian_Turk

istanbul aaah istanbul

Mega construction projects is on going,
I wish all the best to Turkey and insha Allah I am going to buy an apartment in istanbul


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

^^ Please don't. Istanbul's been raped way too much by Arabs and Arab wannabes already.


Anyways, long time no update. Check this link out, pretty cool stuff. Can't put photos unfortunately.

www.inanlarinsaat.com


----------



## TurkishBelgian

looool true^^


Anyways, Istanbul is on fire with all these projects! Wish they "brake the leg of satan" and build some >200m skyscrapers and supertalls too:cheers:

Oh and btw, what happened to the Kartal project? If that were to be realized Istanbul would be in the 22th century!


----------



## serhat

Nice projects






















Edit: 
Official site: http://www.radissonblu.com/hotel-istanbulasia
Opens: early 2012
Number of floor: 13
Location: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&hq=...40.99116,29.114816&spn=0.001806,0.004082&z=19[/QUOTE]


----------



## serhat

Pro


Erhan said:


> Project and construction pictures: http://www.berkoinsaat.com/devam-eden-projeler/sancaktepe_rings_istanbul_projesi.html


----------



## serhat

U/C


Erhan said:


> Nope, this was at that location! But maybe "C Tower" is between?
> 
> *Atasehir Club Sporium*
> http://www.antasinsaat.com/tr/project_details.aspx?id=16&mode=1
> http://www.ekolojiinsaat.com/en/project_details.aspx?id=16&mode=1


----------



## serhat

New Projects



grenoblecity said:


> more
> http://www.ptah.com/html/portfolio_...g_html/BS_html/ed_selected projects_r_96.html
> 
> Project Name: East Atashier competition
> Project Location: Turkey
> Client: Broadway Malyan
> Architect: Broadway Malyan
> East Atashier competition


----------



## serhat

Ağaoğlu Tower


grenoblecity said:


> Erhan Please change the title.
> 
> *Bomba!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project Name: Seyrantepe Tower
> Project Location: Turkey
> Client: Broadway Malyan
> Architect: Broadway Malyan
> 
> 
> http://www.ptah.com/html/portfolio_...g_html/BS_html/de_selected projects_r_42.html
> 
> 
> http://www.emlaktasondakika.com/hab...esini_gorucuye_cikaracak/27/04/2011/9057.aspx


----------



## Arrrgh

I like that triangle building in post #735!  Keep up the good work, Istanbul!


----------



## SeMiX

Nİda Tower 
Istanbul, Turkey

HEIGHT: 140 m
FLOORS: 35 fl


----------



## SeMiX

Zorlu Center
Istanbul, Turkey

Homepage

Total land area: 102.000 m²
Total construction area: 615.885 m²
Greenspace: 120.000 m²
Jobs created for: 4000 people 
Stores: 200 (approximate)
Restaurants: 15 (approximate)
Performance arts center capacity: 3.140 people 
Residences: 600 (approximate)
Architect: Emre Arolat & Tabanlioglu


----------



## SeMiX

*AUTOPIA*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Click here for the video!

AUTOPIA: world’s biggest auto-mall !


With 216,000 m2, it is the world’s biggest auto-mall
5 stories - two of which are underground
Each level is 30,000 m2
Each floor is 6m in height
1st-hand and 2nd-hand autos are sold together
56 food & drink shops, cafés & restaurants
48 private car service stations
24 banks
ATM’s at 12 points
42 insurance companies
74 trading companies
Car park with a 900 car capacity
6 Million visitors a year are expected
7 kms of walkable space
*There is a test drive track on the roof*
200 auto-galleries , 443 brands and 2526 types of cars are waiting for its customers



































































































































-



*Bosphorus City*

http://www.bosphoruscity.com.tr/




































































































































IMG_0220 von Minke Wagenaar auf Flickr


IMG_0221 von Minke Wagenaar auf Flickr


IMG_0229 von Minke Wagenaar auf Flickr


IMG_0231 von Minke Wagenaar auf Flickr


IMG_0243 von Minke Wagenaar auf Flickr


IMG_0219 von Minke Wagenaar auf Flickr


IMG_0217 von Minke Wagenaar auf Flickr



-



*Buyaka*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 3 x 103 m / 1 x 100 m
*FLOORS:* 3 x 23 fl / 1 x 22 fl
*COMPLETION:* 2011
*ARCHITECT:* Uras&Dilekci

http://www.buyakaistanbul.com/

http://www.urasdilekci.com/














































































-



*Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center*[/SIZE]
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*HEIGHT:* 179 m
*ARCHITECT:* -

Final Design:​






















-



*Four Winds Residence*
Istanbul, *Turkey*
*Height:* 145 m
*Floors:* 45 floors
*construction* end: -


























-



*Le Meridien İstanbul Etiler*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 30 floors
*COMPLETION:* 05.10.2010





















































-



*Ikon*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 149 m
*FLOORS:* 42 floors
*COMPLETION:* 2011
*ARCHITECT:* Tago Architects 

Homepage



















































































-




*Varyap Meridian
Istanbul, Turkey*

HEIGHT: -
FLOORS: 31 floors
COMPLETION: 2011
ARCHITECT: RMJM


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak No:1 Commercial Center*

*Maslak No:1 Commercial Center**
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://maslakno1.com/eng/default.asp

*HEIGHT:* 112 m
*FLOORS:* 28 floors
*COMPLETION:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

The project prepared for the office building that is to be situated on the Mecidiyeköy-Maslak axis, near the Istinye junction, where Turkey’s foreign capital takes its most visible form, was conditioned by the tension that came out of the density of its environs, and the tight space allocated. It was the clients' wish that the construction would be a prestigious building, just like all the other surrounding structures which meant to be prominent, but instead give the impression of having been developed with no certain rule, plan or order.

Apart from the other projects along the Büyükdere Avenue, which is the main business district of Istanbul, Maslak No.1 Office Tower was designed to enrich the quality of the typical office space by vertical gardens. In order to accomplish that, a rational office block which was planned over a rational 8.25 x 8.25 m grid, enveloped with a free formed glazing system. The envelope, acting as a secondary facade in south and west directions, is detached from the building up to 17 meters wide letting vertical gardens in 20 meters high. The space in-between two facades was considered as a buffer both for the acoustical and the climatic sense.

The curvilinear plan of the facade formed by the 150x200 cm rectangular modules was designed regarding the perception from the highway. The facade was considered as a silicon glazing system having a translucent film layer over it. The opacity of the film layer diverse, up to the orientation of the curvilinear facade; on southern façade a less transparent pattern was chosen; however in north, almost a transparent film was used.




























August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Buyaka*

*Buyaka*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.buyakaistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 3 x 103 m / 1 x 100 m
*FLOORS:* 3 x 23 fl / 1 x 22 fl
*COMPLETION:* 2011
*ARCHITECT:* Uras&Dilekci




















August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Tower*

*Torun Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 190 m
*FLOORS:* 44 fl

We are planning for Torun Tower to be a mixed-use development with residential, office and retail space. It will consist of one high rise tower with 40 floors with a total construction area of 91,263 sqm. The building is planned to be a landmark for the city of Istanbul, which will have prominent visibility from both the Bosphorus and northern districts of Istanbul. Torun Tower will be constructed using very modern architectural concepts and construction technology. The concept design for Torun Tower was initiated with BRT Architects in 2006 and in 2009 we began working with Arquitectonica Design Company to further improve the design to increase the GLA efficiency of the project. We expect to develop 55% of the total leasable/saleable area of Torun Tower into residential units, 40% into office units and 5% into retail units. The lower floors are expected to be Class A offices with small upscale residential units (1+1 and 1+1.5) on higher floors. We expect that sales and rents of Torun Tower units will be denominated in US dollars. We own 100% of the land on which the building will be constructed. 










August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Nİda Tower*

*Nİda Tower *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 140 m
*FLOORS:* 35 fl




















August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Kayakule*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 298 m
*FLOORS:* 62 fl










http://proplan-pmc.com/web/16-219-1...yapi_turu=&proje_durumu=&index=2#!prettyPhoto









http://proplan-pmc.com/web/16-219-1...yapi_turu=&proje_durumu=&index=2#!prettyPhoto









August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Varyap Meridian
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.varyapmeridian.com/

*ARCHITECT:* RMJM

RMJM designs first ‘green’ development in Turkey’s financial district

RMJM has today unveiled details of the US $1 billion development it is designing in Istanbul’s new residential and business district, which will be one of the ‘greenest’ projects in Turkey.

The luxury 372,000 sq m development – being designed by RMJM’s New York and Istanbul studios - will be located in the Atasehir district of Istanbul which the Turkish government intends to transform into the country’s new financial district and business centre.

Set on a highly visible site (totalling 107,000 sq m) that features panoramic views stretching from the Bosphorus Strait in the west to the Princes’ Islands and the Sea of Marmara to the south, the development has been commissioned by Turkish real estate development company VARYAP, part of Varlibas Group International. It includes a 60-storey tower, 1,500 residential units, a five-star hotel, offices and conference facilities with landscaped public areas and parking facilities. The project, which is expected to serve 20,000 people, is scheduled to be completed in 2011.

The RMJM design team intends to create an iconic complex that is designed to achieve the ‘LEED’ sustainability accreditation from the U.S. Green Building Council and, as such, would be the first mixed use development of its kind in Turkey. To achieve this the designers analysed the local site conditions and embraced the topography, climate and surrounding context to maximise the site’s natural potential and inform building orientation and landscaping. This also ensured panoramic views beyond the site, while minimising solar heat gain to the building facades.

Active ‘green’ design features include rainwater collection sites and facilities to optimise water usage and reduce energy consumption, wind turbine technology, cooling water pools that enhance the external landscape and a co-generation plant that will produce electricity for the development. The unique context and culture of Istanbul is incorporated into the design including a spectral tiled facade, ranging from terracotta to blue to white.

“We’re thrilled to have this opportunity to create a landmark community in Istanbul’s up-and-coming financial district,” said Chris Jones, RMJM Design Principal who leads RMJM’s new Istanbul office. “RMJM’s design not only addresses Istanbul’s culture, climate, architectural heritage and cosmopolitan attitude but also sets a new standard for sustainable design for Turkey. Sustainable design is no longer a trend but a necessity and our client VARYAP embraced the idea from the start.”



















August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Ottomare Suites*

*Ottomare Suites*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ottomare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 116 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl










http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...are-suitesin-insaatindan-goruntuler-7022.html


----------



## Jakob

*Mall of Istanbul*

*Mall of Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Click here for the movie!

Mall of İstanbul, the project that belongs to one of the most prestigious and leader companies in the Real Estate, Torunlar GYO has gone live with USD 370 million capex in a mall, residential and office concept.

“Mall of İstanbul”, the largest “mixed used” project of Turkey has been rewarded in the International Property Award Europe 2011, with Best Mixed Use Development and Best Retail Development Awards.

Approximately 60% of the Mall of İstanbul Project has already been sold within just one year. The Project with a total of 656 thousand m2 construction area will be completed in November 2013 accommodates 150 thousand m2 mall leasable area including entertainment area, 122 thousand m2 residential sellable area, 32 thousand m2 office sellable area and a 300 rooms hotel to be built in the adjacent parcel. 


*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.mallofistanbul.com.tr/moi/





























Picture taken by Semix:









Picture taken by Semix:


----------



## Jakob

*Royal Center*

*Royal Center *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 140 m / 120 m
*FLOORS*: - 
*ARCHITECT:* DAP

Homepage











Picture taken by madeleine.middleton:


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ak-asya.com/

*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*HEIGHT:* 173m 
*ARCHITECT:* - 




























Picture taken by Arda_1923:


----------



## Jakob

*Bomonti Time Residence*

*Bomonti Time Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.bomontitime.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 48 fl










August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak Tower*

*Maslak Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 26 fl
*HEIGHT:* 102 m
*ARCHITECT:* DDG



















August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Karagözyan Armenian Foundation Hotel Tower*

*Karagözyan Armenian Foundation Hotel Tower
Istanbul, Turkey*

Prominent building, located in Istanbul's main business district Sisli, adjacent to E-5 motorway, offering excellent communications to the main traffic arteries.

* Under the same roof with 5 start Marriott Hotel
* Shell & Core delivering
* Divisible floor plates of 840sqm
* 3 passenger and 1 freight elevators
* 2 x 2,500 kVA generator capacity
* Total of 390 closed car parking area
* %100 jenerator support










August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Ritim Istanbul*

*Ritim Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*FLOORS:* 39 fl, 36 fl, 34 fl, 18 fl & 9 fl
*VIDEO:* http://www.ritimistanbul.com/ritimistanbul-tanitimfilmi.html






































http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/dumankaya/ritim_istanbulun_yeni_goruntuleri-6770.html


----------



## Jakob

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat



Formation of the urban fabric in Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district shares similar motivations with European cities that were developed at the same period. In the beginning of 20th century, the urban movements towards cities resulted in the need for high quality urban residences for the urban bourgeoisie. In Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district, an urban fabric constituted of adjacent buildings which are up to 7-8 storey high created a modern urban space characterized by the notions of density and continuity. This fabric can be conceptualized as a structure that reigns whole district which has an architectural quality, created through the principles of proportion and order. The neighbourhood today, owned by the upper-middle class İstanbul elite, produces urban spaces which are also favored by city habitants of wide social backgrounds.

The plot in which Maçka Hotel will be built, is one of the plots which constitutes this structure. The new building infills its plot and sustains principle of density and continuity. The mass of the building follows Neo-classical/Renaissance order of base-body-coronet which characterizes the existing urban fabric. The building adapts itself to daily uses: the base exposes itself to the ground level, accompanying the life on the street. It creates metasthasis of retail activity from Abdi İpekçi street to relatively calmer Maçka Street. The rooms in the body of the building are exposed to three different sides that circumscribe the plot. The coronet settles on the roof with a set back from the facade and the articulation of mass is completed.

The main entrance of lobby faces Maçka Street. With an opening to Abdi İpekçi Street on the upper level, the lobby creates a passage between two streets. Articulating the lobby space to the daily life of Nişantaşı, this semi-restricted urban shortcut produces a restricted-public space of impermanent encounters between hotel visitors and domestic-upper-middle-class.

The facade articulation of the building is affected by the contrast between Abdi İpekçi and Maçka Streets. Urban fabric at Abdi İpekçi side stands for the structure which the new building is mimetically dependant on. However, when it comes to facade, the mimetic behaviour diminishes and a strong manner of mediaton takes charge. Having spent adequate time with the “found” one, a kind of deep empathy grows, our existence becomes open to its affections. Only way of existance beside it is just when we can start being ourselves again. Vertical proportions of the openings on facade is the most dominant character in visual memory. Parts of facade occupied by each room is divided into three vertical parts, forming a vertically stretched and deepened grid to inherit the massive impact of the the “existing”. The fragments are widened where the room behind gets larger. By this way, the grid becomes heterogeneous. This facade is not an abstraction of the existing urban facade. It is rather an inner dialogue triggered by the tension between new and “found”.

Feeling of containment in urban space, constituted by the début-de-siècle buildings that holds two sides of Abdi İpekci Street, melts into air when you turn the corner and feel the blowing of the wind coming through the Maçka Park. The never-ending rhytms of the building faces, the elegant proportions, which gives world its order, has gone, instead the primordial veird void in which the green valley has been created, starts to magnetize you. This park is a small bit of the huge urban park project of Prost that managed to survive today.

The facade of the hotel that faces Maçka Valley is exposed to ‘nature’ –sun and wind- as well as the Istanbul scene which has been naturalised with the distance brought by the green gap in-between. It builds a perforated screen to protect itself from the south-east sun. The screen is fragmented into smaller louvres to let the visitors manipulate the screen. Thus, facade of Maçka Street becomes a “living facade”, a changing composition due to time of day, weather and user preferences. These louvres resemble the louvres in late Ottoman mansion along Bosphorus, which are opened and closed each and every day, like a part of a daily ritual. The pattern of screen is an exact replica of famous fences at Galata Bridge.

The corner facing south is opened to Bosphorus view. Balconies surrounding the corner acts as a canopy for the storey below, protecting inner facade from the direct sunlight. The corner exists as a third species between two different facade.

Facade of the building displays three different characters affected by the differantiaon of urban spaces surrounding the plot. Rooms placed inside the body of building, are mediated through this facade. Unlike the debut-de-siecle apartments where every part of facade references to one particular order, Macka Hotel unveils milder face of contemporary architecture which tends adaptation more easily.





























_11th September 2012, all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Leopardus*

*Leopardus*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*ARCHITECT: * Çamoğlu Mimarlık




























August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Arista Bomonti Tower*

*Arista Bomonti Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.aristalife.com/

*HEIGHT:* 102 m
*FLOORS:* 28 fl




















August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Nida Palladium Tower*

*Nida Palladium Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.palladiumtower.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 46 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SHCA


With direct access from the Bosphorus Bridge and on the cross roads of the E5 and TEM highways in the Kozyatagi business district of Istanbul, the 1.7 hectare site makes a highly visible location for the new Palladium Tower. The building provides 49,500 sq m of efficiently planned flexible Grade A office space around a central core, offering floor plates of between 900 and 1,100 sq m suitable for single or multiple tenancies. The design includes naturally ventilated landscaped atria at each level for the benefit of the office occupiers.

A double height Reception Lobby to the office tower is approached from a landscaped drop off area and connects to meeting rooms, fitness, sauna, spa and cafeteria areas - all interior designed by SHCA. Parking for 838 cars is provided below ground.

The external façade has been designed to maximise daylight into the office spaces, whilst maintaining a high degree of thermal insulation. Coloured glass spandrel panels have been oriented horizontally at high levels to provide uninterrupted panoramic views of the Bosphorus sea. The tower has been split by the landscaped atria zones into a composition of elegant stacked forms, working with orthogonal geometry to ensure floor plate efficiency and overall building economy. Façade colour adds interest and expression, whilst external illumination emphasises the building's composition at night. 

*Winning Proposal*



















August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center*

*Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*HEIGHT:* 143 m
*ARCHITECT:* -

The project comprises hotel and office floors in a 143,1 m high tower and includes the construction of a 837-room Hotel and Convention Center of 153.576 m2 plus the restoration of a Historic Brewery of 12.715 m2. The project is being accomplished on a land where the historic 120 years old Bomonti Brewery takes place, which gave its name to one of the oldest neighborhoods in Istanbul.





















İstanbul by emir başkan, on Flickr


İstanbul by emir başkan, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250 m
*FLOORS:* -

A Global Project rising tall and proud in one of the world’s most unique metropolitan cities...

Each new step taken, each new milestone set in a city that has hosted countless civilizations has to be worthy of its heritage. A city that has witnessed the rise and fall of ages, is about to inaugurate a project for the new millennia; Metropol Istanbul.

An innovative concept rising in Ataşehir, a district poised to become one of the world’s leading financial hubs upon the successful completion of the Financial Centre.

Launching what will be one of the tallest towers in Europe, bringing a fresh new concept to the coupling of residential and office buildings whilst also offering a prestigious shopping mall, a 400 meter long retail street and a large recreational complex, Metropol Istanbul will truly be a worthy homage to this vibrant city.

An exciting design that evokes architectural admiration...

A story being shaped by the finest; the internationally renowned RMJM at the helm of the conceptual design along with HYDER lending superior engineering knowledge, Metropol Istanbul is destined to be a great success.

TURKEY AND ISTANBUL
Istanbul, which will soon be the heart of the global finance market with its new Financial Centre, is where attention is fixed upon and Metropol Istanbul will definitely be a fitting ambassador to this great city, conveying a powerful message...

A brand new life in a startlingly beautiful city





































Source


----------



## Jakob

*AUTOPIA*

*AUTOPIA*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Click here for the video!


AUTOPIA: world’s biggest auto-mall !


With 216,000 m2, it is the world’s biggest auto-mall
5 stories - two of which are underground
Each level is 30,000 m2
Each floor is 6m in height
1st-hand and 2nd-hand autos are sold together
56 food & drink shops, cafés & restaurants
48 private car service stations
24 banks
ATM’s at 12 points
42 insurance companies
74 trading companies
Car park with a 900 car capacity
6 Million visitors a year are expected
7 kms of walkable space
*There is a test drive track on the roof*
200 auto-galleries , 443 brands and 2526 types of cars are waiting for its customers














































Picture taken by Semix:









Picture taken by Semix:


----------



## Jakob

*Seyrantepe Tower*

*Seyrantepe Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 76 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Eroglu Architects


----------



## Jakob

*Newada*

*Newada*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.newada.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 104 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl / 21 fl
*ARCHITECT:* GAD Architecture
*VIDEO:* http://vimeo.com/18746711#

Newada is a high-rise luxury residential project, located on the Anatolian side of Istanbul. Although the European side of Istanbul is better known as the business center of Istanbul, the Anatolian side still contains the largest amount of housing. Maltepe is located approximately in the center of the Anatolian part of Istanbul, near the Marmara Sea coastline with spectacular views awaiting the future residents.

Capturing views of the Princess Islands is a major ambition for the project. The 800m long southern border of the site faces the Marmara Sea and is not obstructed by many building, so this affords a unique opportunity to see the Princess Islands.

A building proposal focusing on a modern lifestyle in Istanbul can not be thought of without considering issues of traffic and car circulation. The project site contains a great opportunity in terms of its proximity to several major road connections, including the E5 which allows for ease of access to many coastal areas. This advantage would alleviate most of the traffic issues for the residents.

Original design studies concentrated on solar studies aimed at limiting the shadows of the towers cast on neighboring buildings. In order to achieve this, an adaptive sky exposure plane simulation was prepared with the aid of a grasshopper plug-in for rhinoceros software. Using sliders and coordinate marking boards, the artificial sky exposure plane was simultaneously used to reshape the building to maximize the buildings allocation, and to minimize shadows.

Therefore, the buildings are optimized to obtain the maximum view of the Princess Islands while also obtaining the most sunlight. The balconies surrounding the buildings are located between a semi-open stone facade and a glass inner facade. This provides a cooling effect in the summer and a heat-trapping effect in the winter.

The project contains two blocks on a shared base. The ground level contains shops, including boutiques, dry cleaning, barbers, and residential services accessible to the residents. The project site is partitioned into two zones, by taking advantage of level differences on the site. While the bottom level is used for the main entrance and public spaces, the upper level is used for private gardening and reflecting pools. Ground and basement levels are connected by an active courtyard and stairs, and lobbies have openings into this courtyard. Protection from the elements is provided by a glass & steel structure above.

The site area is 11,872 m², and the total construction area is approximately 50.000m².

Few materials are used in order to provide unity on the site and in the overall detailing. There are four primary materials: stone, concrete, glass and steel. The stone cladding is the main material giving the project its unique charecter.



















http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/ml_insaat/newada-projesinden-yeni-goruntuler-6921.html


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Plaza*

*Zorlu Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 170m
*FLOORS:* 42 floors
*CONSTRUCTION START:* 2010
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

www.tabanlioglu.com.tr

Thus multi-storey, high-rise office tower is located in the financial district of Istanbul, housing several of the world’s top financial institutions and other service sector leaders.

The complex consists of a 196-metre, major office tower with 47 office floors and garden; offices at floors 2 to 4 being the back wing at street level and below grade, relevant to the contours and backward sloping of the property.

The positioning of the masses naturally introduces 3 interior courts by uplifting the low-rise section and due to the elevation difference of the land. The terraced slope is encircled by garden-offices which have visual access both to the street and the patios.

The form of the tower with two telescoped blocks maximises the amount of perimeter; the structure gives a more fragile impression then one thick standard block and gains more rooms with a view that is supported by glass use on the façade where convenient, not having a massive surface.

Indentations in geometric forms differentiate the four communal areas separating 5 different office zones; there are meeting rooms, maintenance facilities and interior gardens at each notch born out of the intersection of the two blocks. Fritted glass applied at the office levels for sun control also designates the office zones, whereas sheer glass is used at the common areas. Each buffer zone is composed of 2 storeys and a mezzanine. Beside its transparency, the movement on the façade refers to interior functions that make the building genuine and legible from afar. Due to angled façades and forms, the building gives distinct impressions at different perspectives.

Compartments of the low-rise, like the tail of the office block, comprise a zig-zag shaped long main block and 3 smaller blocks connected to each other via bridges. Their irregular forms punctuate the vivid movement of the ground in horizontal term. The roof of these units is designed as green landscape areas. The structural diversity reflects on the positioning of the social areas, like cafes and inner gardens, in the patios sheltered by the pendent console above them. Green zones at courtyards provide a warm, natural and authentic atmosphere at the lower levels and create a view for the high-rise above. Being the main entrance, the transparent entrance box is formed on Büyükdere Street, as the prolongation of the low-rise behind the tower.

A contribution to the developing architectural vocabulary of the Boulevard, ultimately the iconic skyscraper is a powerful yet modest statement of corporate power.





























_9th September 2012, all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Exen Plaza*

*Exen Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 44 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DBArchitects










http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/sur_yapi/sur-yapi-eksen-istanbuldan-havadan-video-7235.html


----------



## Minsk

Istanbul looks AMAZING!


----------



## Jakob

*Bio Istanbul Campus*

*Bio Istanbul Campus*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Source

*New community in Istanbul*

_AECOM secures contract as project manager on $2.2billion Bio Istanbul campus_

A $2.2bn development in Turkey moved a step forward this week as international firm AECOM announced that it has been awarded the project management contract for the project. Bio Istanbul will incorporate a dedicated children’s hospital, biomedical science park (Innovation Campus) and a range of residential units. When the campus is fully operational, 20,000 working commuters and 15,000 residents will bring the development to life.

Speaking on the appointment, David Whitehouse, AECOM’s Managing Director for CIS and Turkey said: “Bio Istanbul has the potential to dramatically improve the level of medical care for the people of Turkey while also positioning Turkey to become the leading centre for pharmaceutical and advanced biomedical research for southeastern Europe and the Middle East. Having worked with Bio City Development Company (BCDco) from the outset of this important project, it is exciting for everyone at AECOM that our role in seeing it successfully delivered has been expanded.”

A joint venture between the BCDco, EEP - an affiliate of the Housing Development Administration of Turkey - and the Turkish Ministry of Urbanisation and Environment, Bio Istanbul is to be moulded by some of the world’s most forward-thinking architects. Swiss architects Gmur Architekten will devise the Istanbul Children’s Hospital, Rafael de La-Hoz of Madrid is working on the Innovation Campus, and the 150 residential units are being designed by Norwegian studio Saunders Architecture and Tabanlioglu of Istanbul. AECOM company Davis Langdon is cost and programme manager.

Chairman and CEO of Bio Istanbul, Tobias Levey details: “Our goal is to significantly expand Turkey’s knowledge-based economy while at the same time surpassing the current de facto standards of Turkish private development. We are relying on AECOM to ensure that our ambition for quality in construction is delivered on time and on budget.”


----------



## Minsk

*Alemdag Housing / Baraka Architects*

*Architects:* Baraka Architects
*Location:* Istanbul, Turkey
*Design Team:* Abdurahman Çekim, Sevilay Çekim, Fatma Savgan
*Project Area:* 6,000 m²
*Project Year: *2012

Currently under construction on the edge of the city of Istanbul, the Alemdag Housing, designed by Baraka Architects, is made up of four building blocks which contain 70 flats, 2 retail units and social facilities. The 6.000 m² plot is situated on the exact interface between the city and the surrounding forest, making this the first characteristic taken into account for the housing complex as an important dynamic. 

The location of the project is where the urban texture starts to dissolve and the built environment becomes almost undefined and sparse. Another major factor was the building code, with a quite high floor-space index and a height limit of six floors. All these facts lead us to use an architectural language with a smooth transition between the building and its surrounding, unlike the neighboring buildings.

The social facilities itself, with an open air swimming pool and rooms for various leisure facilities is differentiated from the rest of the complex by means of ramps and amphitheatres. This leads also to the contextual differentiation between public, semi-public and private space.The linear wooden elements of the facade are thought to act occasionally as sun shading elements, railings and cladding.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Jakob

*Miks*

*Miks*

http://www.dumankaya-miks.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 32 fl & 23 fl



















http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...ks-atakent-arsasindan-havadan-video-7274.html


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Those renders for Seyrantepe Towers are absolutely gorgeous. My favorite building in the Middle East for sure if it turns out that way


----------



## Jakob

*Nef Residences Dört Levent 09*

*Nef Residences Dört Levent 09*

http://www.nef.com.tr/eng/nef_residences_dort_levent.php





























http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/timur_gayrimenkul/nef_09_4leventte_yukselmeye_basaladi-6488.html


----------



## Jakob

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

Formation of the urban fabric in Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district shares similar motivations with European cities that were developed at the same period. In the beginning of 20th century, the urban movements towards cities resulted in the need for high quality urban residences for the urban bourgeoisie. In Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district, an urban fabric constituted of adjacent buildings which are up to 7-8 storey high created a modern urban space characterized by the notions of density and continuity. This fabric can be conceptualized as a structure that reigns whole district which has an architectural quality, created through the principles of proportion and order. The neighbourhood today, owned by the upper-middle class İstanbul elite, produces urban spaces which are also favored by city habitants of wide social backgrounds.

The plot in which Maçka Hotel will be built, is one of the plots which constitutes this structure. The new building infills its plot and sustains principle of density and continuity. The mass of the building follows Neo-classical/Renaissance order of base-body-coronet which characterizes the existing urban fabric. The building adapts itself to daily uses: the base exposes itself to the ground level, accompanying the life on the street. It creates metasthasis of retail activity from Abdi İpekçi street to relatively calmer Maçka Street. The rooms in the body of the building are exposed to three different sides that circumscribe the plot. The coronet settles on the roof with a set back from the facade and the articulation of mass is completed.

The main entrance of lobby faces Maçka Street. With an opening to Abdi İpekçi Street on the upper level, the lobby creates a passage between two streets. Articulating the lobby space to the daily life of Nişantaşı, this semi-restricted urban shortcut produces a restricted-public space of impermanent encounters between hotel visitors and domestic-upper-middle-class.

The facade articulation of the building is affected by the contrast between Abdi İpekçi and Maçka Streets. Urban fabric at Abdi İpekçi side stands for the structure which the new building is mimetically dependant on. However, when it comes to facade, the mimetic behaviour diminishes and a strong manner of mediaton takes charge. Having spent adequate time with the “found” one, a kind of deep empathy grows, our existence becomes open to its affections. Only way of existance beside it is just when we can start being ourselves again. Vertical proportions of the openings on facade is the most dominant character in visual memory. Parts of facade occupied by each room is divided into three vertical parts, forming a vertically stretched and deepened grid to inherit the massive impact of the the “existing”. The fragments are widened where the room behind gets larger. By this way, the grid becomes heterogeneous. This facade is not an abstraction of the existing urban facade. It is rather an inner dialogue triggered by the tension between new and “found”.

Feeling of containment in urban space, constituted by the début-de-siècle buildings that holds two sides of Abdi İpekci Street, melts into air when you turn the corner and feel the blowing of the wind coming through the Maçka Park. The never-ending rhytms of the building faces, the elegant proportions, which gives world its order, has gone, instead the primordial veird void in which the green valley has been created, starts to magnetize you. This park is a small bit of the huge urban park project of Prost that managed to survive today.

The facade of the hotel that faces Maçka Valley is exposed to ‘nature’ –sun and wind- as well as the Istanbul scene which has been naturalised with the distance brought by the green gap in-between. It builds a perforated screen to protect itself from the south-east sun. The screen is fragmented into smaller louvres to let the visitors manipulate the screen. Thus, facade of Maçka Street becomes a “living facade”, a changing composition due to time of day, weather and user preferences. These louvres resemble the louvres in late Ottoman mansion along Bosphorus, which are opened and closed each and every day, like a part of a daily ritual. The pattern of screen is an exact replica of famous fences at Galata Bridge.

The corner facing south is opened to Bosphorus view. Balconies surrounding the corner acts as a canopy for the storey below, protecting inner facade from the direct sunlight. The corner exists as a third species between two different facade.

Facade of the building displays three different characters affected by the differantiaon of urban spaces surrounding the plot. Rooms placed inside the body of building, are mediated through this facade. Unlike the debut-de-siecle apartments where every part of facade references to one particular order, Macka Hotel unveils milder face of contemporary architecture which tends adaptation more easily.





























_11th September 2012, all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Tower*

*Nurol Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 142 m
*FLOORS:* 35 fl

Nurol Tower rises at the heart of this town with its unique design and independent units with different sizes creating a brand new world on its own ground, a LEED Gold nominee, environment friendly world.

LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) is an internationally recognized green building certification system developed by the U.S. Green Building Council (USGBC). Nurol Tower matches all the requirements of the LEED Gold certificate with its ecological practices. Thus, Nurol Tower aims to be 40% more efficient in energy saving compared to its competitors. Also, all material used in its construction has been selected from materials with no harm on human health.

Nurol Tower is a friend of the earth, not only in its construction principles but in all its practices.

Nurol Tower Bazaar will make your daily life easier with its shops, restaurants and cafés. The two-story boutique mall covering 6000 square meters offers a selection of 36 shops to meet and welcome your daily entire needs.




























http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/nurol_gyo/nurol-towerin-arsasindan-son-goruntuler-7185.html


----------



## denizpolat

*Ataköy Marina*
http://salon2.info/portfolio/atakoy-marina/

*Date:* July 2012	*Client:* TOKİ	*Skills:* Architecture, Urban Design 

Design by Alper Derinboğaz in collaboration with Samim Magriso, Atılım Yılmaz, Frederik De Smedt, Işıl Karabulut, Begüm Aktaş, Ceyhun Derinboğaz, Can Şerifoğlu and Aykut Özen

Ataköy Marina is a shoreline masterplan project located closely to Atatürk International Airport and the historical peninsula. The site is perfectly eligible for a cruise terminal.

The design strategy creates a continuos green axle which connects the visitors with the shore. In addition, it creates an outline to residences, offices and cruise port facilities to be built. This specific approach leads a unique habitat and an attractive area to cruise visitors. The site also includes a multifunctional (opera house, congress center etc.) building which carefully placed and oriented. It is designed as a landmark building to attract to tourists and works as a continious economical support to the area.














































































*1/500 ÖLÇEK - KAĞITHANE URBAN RENEWAL - İSTANBUL*
http://www.atolye78.com/katalog/kategori/listele-326/0


----------



## denizpolat

Mall of Istanbul


----------



## denizpolat

*West City | 121m | U/C *
















































































http://havadanemlak.com/projenin_durumu/ege_yapi/bati_sehirden_son_kareler-5077_8.html


----------



## denizpolat

*Maslak 1453 | MASLAK | Prep*

































































http://www.havadanemlak.com/projeni...1453_projesinden_havadan_kareler-5106_36.html


----------



## denizpolat

*Şan City*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Source


*LOCATION:*
The site is situated on the previous location of the famous San theatre, which has now disappeared; at the heart of the centre of Istanbul, nearby Taksim, Harbiye and Nisantasi, which are the main prestigious retail areas of the city. 

*DESCRIPTION:*
The project is conceived as an innovative mixed complex with retail, cultural, hotel and office functions.
This development distinguishes itself from other mixed complexes by its specific theme dedicated to fashion and developed in partnership with renowned brands , by its organic, fully modular architecture, that can be adapted to the evolving needs defined by brands. Further typical features of the project are embodied by the presence of a public cultural function (new theatre), the creation of event areas, restaurants and a spa with a rooftop swimming pool surrounded by gardens and offering a panoramic view on Istanbul.
The altitude difference characterising the site allows for the creation of three half buried levels of retail areas and of 6 underground parking levels with room for more than 1600 vehicles.
















































IMG_8508 von mrtasci auf Flickr[/QUOTE]













*Deluxia Palace and Suites | ATASEHIR *



This project located next to Varyap Meridian.





























*Deluxia Palace*











*Deluxia Suites*













*Emaar Boulevardi | 65fl | 280m | 31 fl | 29 fl | 25 fl |
*


----------



## UltrAslanErkan

AWESOME :drool:
Istanbul is booming!


----------



## denizpolat

*Office Project in Atasehir Financial District*

http://saraivaeassociados.com/
http://www.archdaily.com/266880/office-project-in-atasehir-financial-district-saraiva-associados/
*
Architects:* Saraiva + Associados
*Location:* Atasehir, Istanbul, Turkey
*Client:* Eria Partners – Real Estate Investment
*Project Type:* Office building
*Type of Intervention: *New construction
*Gross Construction Area (sqm):* 93,788.00sqm
*Max. Height:* Tower A – 109.05 meters above ground; Tower B – 82.60 meters above ground
*Number of Parking:* About 834 spaces
*Status: *Preliminary study
*Dates:* November 2011 – ongoing

Preliminary Study of an Office Center located at Ataşehir - the Asian side of Istanbul. Placed in a triangular-shaped piece of land, the proposal presents a 25-storey tower and a 19-storey tower. Both towers share the same architectural image, but each of them has its own identity in terms of materialization.


----------



## Messi

I remember the times (like 5 years ago) in the forum when Istanbul was criticized due to its cheap looking blue box buildings  Times change, buildings change :cheers:


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak 1453*

*Maslak 1453*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.maslak1453.com/















































http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...slak-1453-evlerinin-havadan-videosu-7463.html


----------



## Jakob

*Nef Residences Dört Levent 09*

*Nef Residences Dört Levent 09*

http://www.nef.com.tr/eng/nef_residences_dort_levent.php

This is the globally-preferred real-estate investment.
It is a system whereby the purchaser receives revenue from rents while an international hotel company administers the property.

Your investment is managed by firms that are specialised in the sector, experienced and in possession of international networking resources.
Your apartment rental problems disappear.
You are relieved of all legal concerns and expenses associated with electricity, water, natural gas, service charges and the like.
You are not disturbed by demands for the renovation, care or repair of your building. These tasks are undertaken on your behalf by the international hotel company, thus your investment is constantly renewed and will not depreciate in value.




























http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...levent-projesi-havadan-goruntulendi-7449.html


----------



## Jakob

*DAP Twisted Towers*

*DAP Twisted Towers*

http://www.dapburgukule.com/main.html

*FLOORS:* 19 fl
*HEIGHT:* -




























http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/dap_yapi/dap-yapidan-5-proje-ve-havadan-videosu-7471.html









http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/dap_yapi/dap-yapidan-5-proje-ve-havadan-videosu-7471.html


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Tower*

*Torun Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 190 m
*FLOORS:* 44 fl

We are planning for Torun Tower to be a mixed-use development with residential, office and retail space. It will consist of one high rise tower with 40 floors with a total construction area of 91,263 sqm. The building is planned to be a landmark for the city of Istanbul, which will have prominent visibility from both the Bosphorus and northern districts of Istanbul. Torun Tower will be constructed using very modern architectural concepts and construction technology. The concept design for Torun Tower was initiated with BRT Architects in 2006 and in 2009 we began working with Arquitectonica Design Company to further improve the design to increase the GLA efficiency of the project. We expect to develop 55% of the total leasable/saleable area of Torun Tower into residential units, 40% into office units and 5% into retail units. The lower floors are expected to be Class A offices with small upscale residential units (1+1 and 1+1.5) on higher floors. We expect that sales and rents of Torun Tower units will be denominated in US dollars. We own 100% of the land on which the building will be constructed. 










Picture taken by rebelnightwolf:


----------



## lowenmeister

is that a road on rooftop of the maslak 1453 development? Istanbul looks absolutely awesome and the best is yet to come.


----------



## Jakob

^^ It's even a big square.


----------



## Jakob

*Tango Tower*

*Tango Tower*

http://www.tangokule.com.tr

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 24 fl




























http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/...eosu-7471.html









http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/...eosu-7471.html


----------



## denizpolat

*İstanbul Metropolitan Municipality Seyrantepe Service Building | 65fl | 340m*


----------



## denizpolat

*Quasar İstanbul | SISLI | 43fl | 43fl | 40fl x 2 | 39fl |*




















+



















































http://www.havadanemlak.com/projeni...kor_fabrikasinin_son_goruntuleri-5210_18.html


----------



## denizpolat

*Fer Yapı Mai Residence*


----------



## denizpolat

*Kılıçoğlu Mermerler Plaza*
http://www.kilicoglugroup.com/tr/proje-detaylari/devam-eden-projeler/kilicoglu-mermerler-plaza

Location


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL | Symbol Istanbul | 45 fl | 43 fl | 37 fl | U/C*

http://www.symbolistanbul.com


----------



## denizpolat

*
Osten Bahçeşehir
*


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Kayakule*

*Istanbul Kayakule*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 220 m
*FLOORS:* 62 fl










http://proplan-pmc.com/web/16-219-1...yapi_turu=&proje_durumu=&index=2#!prettyPhoto









http://proplan-pmc.com/web/16-219-1...yapi_turu=&proje_durumu=&index=2#!prettyPhoto









http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/yesil_gyo/faco-tower-projesinin-havadan-goruntuleri-7520.html


----------



## Jakob

*Arista Bomonti Tower*

*Arista Bomonti Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.aristalife.com/

*HEIGHT:* 102 m
*FLOORS:* 28 fl




















http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/ant_yapi/anthill-residence-projesinden-havadan-video-7522.html


----------



## Jakob

*Buyaka*

*Buyaka*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.buyakaistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 3 x 103 m / 1 x 100 m
*FLOORS:* 3 x 23 fl / 1 x 22 fl
*COMPLETION:* 2011
*ARCHITECT:* Uras&Dilekci




















http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/istanbul/buyaka-avmnin-son-goruntuleri-7519.html


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.




























http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/tat_holding/tat-tower-maslakin-havadan-videosu-7521.html


----------



## Jakob

*Esenyurt Shopping Mall and Tower*

*Esenyurt Shopping Mall and Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 100 m + 
*FLOORS:* 33 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Eyfel


----------



## Jakob

*Kartal Komplex*

*Kartal Komplex*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 50 fl & 14 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Viva Architects


----------



## Jakob

*42 Maslak*

*42 Maslak*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*CLICK HERE FOR THE VIDEO*


*FLOORS:* 39 fl
*HEIGHT:* 148m
*ARCHITECT:* Chapman Taylor Architects
*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.42maslak.com

42 Maslak is an ambitious new mixed-use development in the northern outskirts of the European side of Istanbul.

This flagship high-rise concept, developed by the local residential developer Bay Insaat, is one of the largest and most important developments currently under construction in istanbul. The development is situated in the centre of Maslak, on a former textile industry site of 39,000m2, and will bring a new high quality working and living environment to the heart of this ofice and residential district.

The 250,000m2 complex will contain a 5-star hotel, two 42-storey towers with a total heigh of 150m, plus 42 residential units with swimming, fitness and other social facilities. It will also include 16 penthouses and 57,000m2 "A++" office units, complete with leisure, commercial and cultural facilities.




















http://www.havadanemlak.com/projenin_durumu/bay_insaat/maslak_42nin_en_yeni_fotograflari-5308_2.html


----------



## Jakob

*Barbaros Tower*

*Barbaros Tower*
Istanbul, Turkey

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 34 fl
*ARCHITECT:* MV Architects


----------



## Jakob

*Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center*

*Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*HEIGHT:* 143 m
*ARCHITECT:* -

The project comprises hotel and office floors in a 143,1 m high tower and includes the construction of a 837-room Hotel and Convention Center of 153.576 m2 plus the restoration of a Historic Brewery of 12.715 m2. The project is being accomplished on a land where the historic 120 years old Bomonti Brewery takes place, which gave its name to one of the oldest neighborhoods in Istanbul.




















http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...ower-bomontinin-havadan-goruntuleri-7692.html


----------



## Jakob

*Karagözyan Armenian Foundation Hotel Tower*

*Karagözyan Armenian Foundation Hotel Tower
Istanbul, Turkey*

Prominent building, located in Istanbul's main business district Sisli, adjacent to E-5 motorway, offering excellent communications to the main traffic arteries.

* Under the same roof with 5 start Marriott Hotel
* Shell & Core delivering
* Divisible floor plates of 840sqm
* 3 passenger and 1 freight elevators
* 2 x 2,500 kVA generator capacity
* Total of 390 closed car parking area
* %100 jenerator support










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/81290585.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Soyak Plaza*

*Soyak Plaza**
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 35 floors
*COMPLETION:* 2012
*ARCHITECT:* Pei Cobb Freed & Partners

Preparation work is underway for a new project to be located in the Turkish city of Istanbul. The project is being built to be the new headquarters for the Soyak Corporation and will be named the Soyak Plaza with its main centre-piece, a 160 metre tower.

The tower is the work of New York based architects Pei Cobb Freed and Partners. When viewed from the front rises from a square shaped base with an off set podium section, and as it rises it tapers inwards into an almost pyramid like shape before tapering backwards to its peak with asymmetric, sheer facades.

The facades will be fully glazed in two toned glazing which runs in horizontal bands around the tower. The eight storey podium section is partially sunk underground with the above surface portion glazed the same as the tower, this will feature open courtyards. In contrast the top of the tower will feature a 28 metre tall enclosed roof garden which will offer a relaxing place to hang out and give great views of the city below.

With recent seismic events in mind the company insisted the tower be capable of being operational after a major event, the design team employed a technique known as Performance Based Design to enable the tower to withstand a major quake, take an amount of damage in limited, defined zones but still allow for continued occupancy after the event with minimal fuss.

This technique is commonly used on regular buildings but applying the principles to a building with the geometric complexities involved in this tower is somewhat unusual.

The tower will house premium office space along with internal courtyards and winter gardens, the below ground portion will house parking spaces.

Work on the tower is expected to be completed by 2012.


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...photo_id=81291462&order=date_desc&user=477635


----------



## denizpolat

*Spine Tower | MASLAK | 47fl | 202m | U/C
*


----------



## denizpolat

*Nef Residences Dört Levent 09 | LEVENT | U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Ozdilek Plaza*

*Ozdilek Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl / 37 fl
*COMPLETION:* -
*ARCHITECT:* B&H

Click here for the Video!

The location for this project called for a contemporary mixed-use complex to transform the constricted urban site into multi-layered development. Site geometry and the significant difference in levels between its eastern and western edge suggested the concept which was also inspired by the mountain river cascading between two hills. Two public plazas at opposite ends of the site are anchored by a 38-storey hotel/office tower and 37-storey condominium tower. A glazed skylit pedestrian circulation element meanders and bends like a river between the plazas, cascading down to a shopping area and effectively accommodating the difference in levels between the plazas.




























Source









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...photo_id=81291316&order=date_desc&user=477635


----------



## Jakob

*TTA Offices*

*TTA Offices*
*
ARCHITECT:* GAD


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Tower*

*Torun Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 190 m
*FLOORS:* 44 fl

We are planning for Torun Tower to be a mixed-use development with residential, office and retail space. It will consist of one high rise tower with 40 floors with a total construction area of 91,263 sqm. The building is planned to be a landmark for the city of Istanbul, which will have prominent visibility from both the Bosphorus and northern districts of Istanbul. Torun Tower will be constructed using very modern architectural concepts and construction technology. The concept design for Torun Tower was initiated with BRT Architects in 2006 and in 2009 we began working with Arquitectonica Design Company to further improve the design to increase the GLA efficiency of the project. We expect to develop 55% of the total leasable/saleable area of Torun Tower into residential units, 40% into office units and 5% into retail units. The lower floors are expected to be Class A offices with small upscale residential units (1+1 and 1+1.5) on higher floors. We expect that sales and rents of Torun Tower units will be denominated in US dollars. We own 100% of the land on which the building will be constructed. 










https://foursquare.com/v/torun-towers/4ff815ace4b01a84edfe0c3c


----------



## Jakob

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat



Formation of the urban fabric in Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district shares similar motivations with European cities that were developed at the same period. In the beginning of 20th century, the urban movements towards cities resulted in the need for high quality urban residences for the urban bourgeoisie. In Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district, an urban fabric constituted of adjacent buildings which are up to 7-8 storey high created a modern urban space characterized by the notions of density and continuity. This fabric can be conceptualized as a structure that reigns whole district which has an architectural quality, created through the principles of proportion and order. The neighbourhood today, owned by the upper-middle class İstanbul elite, produces urban spaces which are also favored by city habitants of wide social backgrounds.

The plot in which Maçka Hotel will be built, is one of the plots which constitutes this structure. The new building infills its plot and sustains principle of density and continuity. The mass of the building follows Neo-classical/Renaissance order of base-body-coronet which characterizes the existing urban fabric. The building adapts itself to daily uses: the base exposes itself to the ground level, accompanying the life on the street. It creates metasthasis of retail activity from Abdi İpekçi street to relatively calmer Maçka Street. The rooms in the body of the building are exposed to three different sides that circumscribe the plot. The coronet settles on the roof with a set back from the facade and the articulation of mass is completed.

The main entrance of lobby faces Maçka Street. With an opening to Abdi İpekçi Street on the upper level, the lobby creates a passage between two streets. Articulating the lobby space to the daily life of Nişantaşı, this semi-restricted urban shortcut produces a restricted-public space of impermanent encounters between hotel visitors and domestic-upper-middle-class.

The facade articulation of the building is affected by the contrast between Abdi İpekçi and Maçka Streets. Urban fabric at Abdi İpekçi side stands for the structure which the new building is mimetically dependant on. However, when it comes to facade, the mimetic behaviour diminishes and a strong manner of mediaton takes charge. Having spent adequate time with the “found” one, a kind of deep empathy grows, our existence becomes open to its affections. Only way of existance beside it is just when we can start being ourselves again. Vertical proportions of the openings on facade is the most dominant character in visual memory. Parts of facade occupied by each room is divided into three vertical parts, forming a vertically stretched and deepened grid to inherit the massive impact of the the “existing”. The fragments are widened where the room behind gets larger. By this way, the grid becomes heterogeneous. This facade is not an abstraction of the existing urban facade. It is rather an inner dialogue triggered by the tension between new and “found”.

Feeling of containment in urban space, constituted by the début-de-siècle buildings that holds two sides of Abdi İpekci Street, melts into air when you turn the corner and feel the blowing of the wind coming through the Maçka Park. The never-ending rhytms of the building faces, the elegant proportions, which gives world its order, has gone, instead the primordial veird void in which the green valley has been created, starts to magnetize you. This park is a small bit of the huge urban park project of Prost that managed to survive today.

The facade of the hotel that faces Maçka Valley is exposed to ‘nature’ –sun and wind- as well as the Istanbul scene which has been naturalised with the distance brought by the green gap in-between. It builds a perforated screen to protect itself from the south-east sun. The screen is fragmented into smaller louvres to let the visitors manipulate the screen. Thus, facade of Maçka Street becomes a “living facade”, a changing composition due to time of day, weather and user preferences. These louvres resemble the louvres in late Ottoman mansion along Bosphorus, which are opened and closed each and every day, like a part of a daily ritual. The pattern of screen is an exact replica of famous fences at Galata Bridge.

The corner facing south is opened to Bosphorus view. Balconies surrounding the corner acts as a canopy for the storey below, protecting inner facade from the direct sunlight. The corner exists as a third species between two different facade.

Facade of the building displays three different characters affected by the differantiaon of urban spaces surrounding the plot. Rooms placed inside the body of building, are mediated through this facade. Unlike the debut-de-siecle apartments where every part of facade references to one particular order, Macka Hotel unveils milder face of contemporary architecture which tends adaptation more easily.





























Pictures taken by Michael Dossev:


----------



## Jakob

*Exen Plaza*

*Exen Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 44 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DBArchitects










http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...-projesinden-son-havadan-goruntuler-7733.html


----------



## Jakob

*Şan City*

*Şan City*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Source

The site is situated on the previous location of the famous San theatre, which has now disappeared; at the heart of the centre of Istanbul, nearby Taksim, Harbiye and Nisantasi, which are the main prestigious retail areas of the city. 

The project is conceived as an innovative mixed complex with retail, cultural, hotel and office functions.

This development distinguishes itself from other mixed complexes by its specific theme dedicated to fashion and developed in partnership with renowned brands , by its organic, fully modular architecture, that can be adapted to the evolving needs defined by brands. Further typical features of the project are embodied by the presence of a public cultural function (new theatre), the creation of event areas, restaurants and a spa with a rooftop swimming pool surrounded by gardens and offering a panoramic view on Istanbul.

The altitude difference characterising the site allows for the creation of three half buried levels of retail areas and of 6 underground parking levels with room for more than 1600 vehicles.














































Picture taken by adevigus:


----------



## denizpolat

*Dumankaya İkon | ATASEHIR | 41fl | 149m | T/O
*


----------



## pizdeczkij

Beautiful buildings!


----------



## Jakob

*Kurucesme*

*Kurucesme*

*ARCHITECT:* Chassay Studio

The development of a redundant industrial site on the Bosporus near to the city using five levels above ground and several levels below with restaurants, bars and night clubs on horseshoe shaped terraces.


----------



## Jakob

*Taksim Square Reorganization*

*Taksim Square Reorganization*










Pictures taken by Edil Işığ:


----------



## Jakob

*NEF İKİ Haliç*

*NEF İKİ Haliç*

Homepage


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Center*

*Zorlu Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*Total land area:* 102.000 m²
*Total construction area:* 615.885 m²
*Greenspace:* 120.000 m²
*Jobs created for:* 4000 people 
*Stores:* 200 (approximate)
*Restaurants:* 15 (approximate)
*Performance arts center capacity:* 3.140 people 
*Residences:* 600 (approximate)
*Architect:* Emre Arolat & Tabanlioglu


The starting points for the creation of Zorlu Center were the magnificent and celebrated public spaces that have symbolized İstanbul and the other great cities of the world throughout history. Shaped by a thoroughly modern approach to architecture, Zorlu Center will serve as a bridge at a place where the Asian and European continents join. With its paramount location at one of the finest spots overlooking the Bosphorus and by virtue of the importance given to green infrastructure ( 75,220 m² of greenspace and 120,000 m² of recreational areas and gardens), Zorlu Center is well on its way to becoming an “international center of attraction”.

The Zorlu Center project simultaneously incorporates five separate but fully integrated functions. The 50,000 m² / 3,140-person capacity performance arts center which is planned for the complex will be a masterpiece in its own right. There will be an international-class hotel that will make a valuable and prestigious addition to İstanbul’s tourism industry and a shopping mall bringing together hundreds of world-famous brands and elite restaurants offering different options for different tastes. Both the Tower Residences with their breathtaking views and the Terrace Houses each with its own private garden and terrace have been specially designed to provide their occupants with all of the privileges of convenient access to a modern urban center combined with the feeling that one is not really in the city at all.

The Zorlu Center project is informed by the goals of creating a work of art that people will still be talking about a century from now and to contribute towards making our country an international center of attraction.














































http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=81668417&order=date_desc&user=5558174


----------



## Jakob

*Mall of Istanbul*

*Mall of Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Click here for the movie!

Mall of İstanbul, the project that belongs to one of the most prestigious and leader companies in the Real Estate, Torunlar GYO has gone live with USD 370 million capex in a mall, residential and office concept.

“Mall of İstanbul”, the largest “mixed used” project of Turkey has been rewarded in the International Property Award Europe 2011, with Best Mixed Use Development and Best Retail Development Awards.

Approximately 60% of the Mall of İstanbul Project has already been sold within just one year. The Project with a total of 656 thousand m2 construction area will be completed in November 2013 accommodates 150 thousand m2 mall leasable area including entertainment area, 122 thousand m2 residential sellable area, 32 thousand m2 office sellable area and a 300 rooms hotel to be built in the adjacent parcel. 


*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.mallofistanbul.com.tr/moi/





























http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...istanbul-projesinin-havadan-videosu-8000.html


----------



## SeMiX

http://www.fotokritik.com/2991445/maslak-sanayi-ve-gokdelenler







[/QUOTE]

Woww mannn!!!


----------



## Jakob

*Nissa O2 Residence*

*Nissa O2 Residence*

http://www.nissao2residence.com/

*HEIGHT:* 134 m
*FLOORS:* 37 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Atölye T



















http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...-o-2-projesinin-havadan-goruntuleri-8008.html


----------



## Jakob

*Vadi Istanbul*

*Vadi Istanbul*

http://www.vadistanbul.com/

























































http://havadanemlak.com/nerede/aydi...adi_istanbulun_havadan_fotograflari-5311.html


----------



## el palmesano

^^ nice project


----------



## Jakob

*DAP Twisted Towers*

*DAP Twisted Towers*

http://www.dapburgukule.com/main.html

*FLOORS:* 19 fl
*HEIGHT:* -


----------



## Atmosphere

Wow! These actually look WAY better than in the renders!


----------



## Gordion

Atmosphere said:


> Wow! These actually look WAY better than in the renders!


Agree...


----------



## Densetsu

This project would have been a lot nicer if it were one tall tower instead of 2 short ones.


----------



## Jakob

*Tarlabasi Regeneration*

*Tarlabasi Regeneration*











İstanbul Tarlabaşı 2012 by Jeannot56, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Exen Plaza*

*Exen Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 44 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DBArchitects










http://www.havadanemlak.com/projeni...nbul_evlerinin_havadan_fograflari-5515_3.html


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ak-asya.com/

*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*HEIGHT:* 173m 
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Jakob

*Renaissance Business Center*

*Renaissance Business Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 185 m
*FLOORS:* 38 fl

This is a high rise Class A office project to be developed over a 13,810 sqm land in Kozyatağı/Ataşehir on the Asian side of Istanbul. The project is intended to be a landmark project that will change the silhouette of the Atasehir region. 




























Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Spine Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 201 m
*FLOORS:* 47 fl





































http://www.fotokritik.com/2997614/autumn-leaves


----------



## Jakob

*Hype 2*

*Hype 2*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 174 m
*FLOORS:* 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* GAD Architecture

Hype 2 is a high-rise residential project located in Bakırköy, Istanbul. The project site, near the Marmara Sea, is located near a formerly industrial area that was once home to Istanbul’s leather tanneries. This area has undergone a significant transformation to become a one of the more desirable residential exurbs of the city.

While the site is not directly adjacent to the sea, view corridors from the proposed tower are unobstructed by development, which afford 360o vistas of Istanbul and the Marmara Sea coast. The potential for these view corridors drove the concept for Hype 2.

The site area is 2.500 ㎡, and total constructed area is approximately 29.140 ㎡. The building program includes residences, offices, retail space, restaurants and social spaces. These functions are organized into a single building reaching 174 m.

The building form was shaped by hexagonal floorplates, which vary in shape from level to level and result in residences with sweeping private balconies and greenspaces. By varying the floorplates, the building appears to morph as it is seen from differing viewpoints, and conversely this surface treatment allows each floor to have its own unique floorplan and view of the city.

Building fenestration is created by an open concrete exterior façade which reveals a glass inner façade. This treatment both creates a playful geometry of variegated surfaces that lends the project a singular visual identity, as well as provides a cooling effect in the summer and a heat trapping effect in the winter.


----------



## Jakob

*New Bicycle Ways*

*New Bicycle Ways*

Source


----------



## Jakob

*Reform Maslak Business Center*

http://reforminsaat-tr.com/?sayfa=projelerimiz&alt_sayfa=devam_eden_projelerimiz

*FLOORS:* 18 fl





































*U/C*

http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/tilaga_as/spine-tower-projesinin-yeni-vdeosu-8069.html


----------



## Jakob

*Orjin Maslak*

*Orjin Maslak*

*HEIGHT:* 60 m
*FLOORS:* 13 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOP Architekten


----------



## Jakob

*Taksim Square Reorganization*

*Taksim Square Reorganization*


taksim_2 by sunumer, on Flickr


Room with a view by Neil McIntosh, on Flickr


Istanbul by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbloom*

*Istanbloom *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 150 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DBArchitects











Picture taken by Edil Işığ:









http://www.fotokritik.com/2963613/moonlight-in-istanbul









http://www.fotokritik.com/3004016/istanbul-gece-versiyon-1


----------



## Jakob

*Arista Bomonti Tower*

*Arista Bomonti Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.aristalife.com/

*HEIGHT:* 102 m
*FLOORS:* 28 fl




















https://foursquare.com/v/anthill-re...d/photos?openPhotoId=50c841f9e4b04b42c34f5191


----------



## Jakob

*Palladium Tower*

*Palladium Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* SHCA
*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.palladiumtower.com/

With direct access from the Bosphorus Bridge and on the cross roads of the E5 and TEM highways in the Kozyatagi business district of Istanbul, the 1.7 hectare site makes a highly visible location for the new Palladium Tower. The building provides 49,500 sq m of efficiently planned flexible Grade A office space around a central core, offering floor plates of between 900 and 1,100 sq m suitable for single or multiple tenancies. The design includes naturally ventilated landscaped atria at each level for the benefit of the office occupiers.

A double height Reception Lobby to the office tower is approached from a landscaped drop off area and connects to meeting rooms, fitness, sauna, spa and cafeteria areas - all interior designed by SHCA. Parking for 838 cars is provided below ground.

The external façade has been designed to maximise daylight into the office spaces, whilst maintaining a high degree of thermal insulation. Coloured glass spandrel panels have been oriented horizontally at high levels to provide uninterrupted panoramic views of the Bosphorus sea. The tower has been split by the landscaped atria zones into a composition of elegant stacked forms, working with orthogonal geometry to ensure floor plate efficiency and overall building economy. Façade colour adds interest and expression, whilst external illumination emphasises the building's composition at night. 

*Winning Proposal*





































Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL LOFT*

*ISTANBUL LOFT*

http://www.spdo.com.tr/index.php/en/main/projeler/id/59-istanbul-loft-arrangement-of-facade

The project of Istanbul Loft consisting of 1+1, 2+1 and 3+1 apartments in Kucukcekmece, has been prepared by Rumeli Property. Transparency has been applied mainly on the design of the facade. Blind walls coated with white and wood colored Kalesinterflex which designed in a misleading way, have provided color and motion to the transparent facade.

There are windows extending from ground to ceiling. The building has an uninterrupted panorama thanks to the blind walls which have been usedas little as possible. The floor gardens of the facade which appeared as arip have supplied the combination of life and green.

The building has been formed with a design using concrete arc and steel ropes on the top. We have made besides of the facade design, a curved pond in the green area and a cafe on the roof which has a panorama with 360 degree. To combine the view of the city and green, we have planned a cafe surrounds a large green area at the middle of the land.


----------



## Jakob

*Sishane Park*

*Sishane Park*

http://sanalarch.prosite.com/58484/484707/selected-works/sishane-park-ihane-park

*Gateway to Galata*

Providing over 800+ cars, public gathering for 1,000+, and four open park landscapes for engaging the city. Where else in Istanbul to have snow gardens, a spring blossom park, sunset decks, a level sloped path to walk, lots of easy to navigate parking, bi-modal transit access, a market place for specialty goods, the outdoor theater of urban life, a public venue for cultural events.






























http://www.fotokritik.com/3006057/esin-benzerin-yok-senin


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Tower*

*Torun Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 190 m
*FLOORS:* 44 fl

We are planning for Torun Tower to be a mixed-use development with residential, office and retail space. It will consist of one high rise tower with 40 floors with a total construction area of 91,263 sqm. The building is planned to be a landmark for the city of Istanbul, which will have prominent visibility from both the Bosphorus and northern districts of Istanbul. Torun Tower will be constructed using very modern architectural concepts and construction technology. The concept design for Torun Tower was initiated with BRT Architects in 2006 and in 2009 we began working with Arquitectonica Design Company to further improve the design to increase the GLA efficiency of the project. We expect to develop 55% of the total leasable/saleable area of Torun Tower into residential units, 40% into office units and 5% into retail units. The lower floors are expected to be Class A offices with small upscale residential units (1+1 and 1+1.5) on higher floors. We expect that sales and rents of Torun Tower units will be denominated in US dollars. We own 100% of the land on which the building will be constructed. 










M. Hanifi Ş. @ Foursquare


----------



## Jakob

*NAUTICAL OFFICE*

*NAUTICAL OFFICE*

http://www.spdo.com.tr/index.php/en/main/projeler/id/36-nautical-office



The project is located on an avenue of a central business district in Altunizade. The building is designed for office purpose on about 15.000 sqm of construction area looking after 11 partners interests.

The building is being formed by outdoor car parking, meeting and exhibitions rooms, patios, five ground floors, two floors and penthouse. The design of building is being inspired by sea and sailing.

The most impressive feature of the project is conserving the existent trees in order to strengthen the effect of relation of the construction area with green and its surroundings.


----------



## Jakob

*Faco Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM





























IMG_0564 by hulyakarakas, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Crowne Plaza*

*Crowne Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 34 fl & 24 fl
*HEIGHT:* -










Picture taken by Oğuz Demirkapı:


----------



## Jakob

*Newada*

*Newada*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.newada.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 104 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl / 21 fl
*ARCHITECT:* GAD Architecture
*VIDEO:* http://vimeo.com/18746711#

Newada is a high-rise luxury residential project, located on the Anatolian side of Istanbul. Although the European side of Istanbul is better known as the business center of Istanbul, the Anatolian side still contains the largest amount of housing. Maltepe is located approximately in the center of the Anatolian part of Istanbul, near the Marmara Sea coastline with spectacular views awaiting the future residents.

Capturing views of the Princess Islands is a major ambition for the project. The 800m long southern border of the site faces the Marmara Sea and is not obstructed by many building, so this affords a unique opportunity to see the Princess Islands.

A building proposal focusing on a modern lifestyle in Istanbul can not be thought of without considering issues of traffic and car circulation. The project site contains a great opportunity in terms of its proximity to several major road connections, including the E5 which allows for ease of access to many coastal areas. This advantage would alleviate most of the traffic issues for the residents.

Original design studies concentrated on solar studies aimed at limiting the shadows of the towers cast on neighboring buildings. In order to achieve this, an adaptive sky exposure plane simulation was prepared with the aid of a grasshopper plug-in for rhinoceros software. Using sliders and coordinate marking boards, the artificial sky exposure plane was simultaneously used to reshape the building to maximize the buildings allocation, and to minimize shadows.

Therefore, the buildings are optimized to obtain the maximum view of the Princess Islands while also obtaining the most sunlight. The balconies surrounding the buildings are located between a semi-open stone facade and a glass inner facade. This provides a cooling effect in the summer and a heat-trapping effect in the winter.

The project contains two blocks on a shared base. The ground level contains shops, including boutiques, dry cleaning, barbers, and residential services accessible to the residents. The project site is partitioned into two zones, by taking advantage of level differences on the site. While the bottom level is used for the main entrance and public spaces, the upper level is used for private gardening and reflecting pools. Ground and basement levels are connected by an active courtyard and stairs, and lobbies have openings into this courtyard. Protection from the elements is provided by a glass & steel structure above.

The site area is 11,872 m², and the total construction area is approximately 50.000m².

Few materials are used in order to provide unity on the site and in the overall detailing. There are four primary materials: stone, concrete, glass and steel. The stone cladding is the main material giving the project its unique charecter.



















http://havadanemlak.com/projenin_du...esinin_havadan_yeni_fotograflari-5586_33.html


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great projects


----------



## Jakob

*Ozdilek Plaza*

*Ozdilek Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl / 37 fl
*COMPLETION:* -
*ARCHITECT:* B&H

Click here for the Video!

The location for this project called for a contemporary mixed-use complex to transform the constricted urban site into multi-layered development. Site geometry and the significant difference in levels between its eastern and western edge suggested the concept which was also inspired by the mountain river cascading between two hills. Two public plazas at opposite ends of the site are anchored by a 38-storey hotel/office tower and 37-storey condominium tower. A glazed skylit pedestrian circulation element meanders and bends like a river between the plazas, cascading down to a shopping area and effectively accommodating the difference in levels between the plazas.




























Picture taken by Grish:










http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...eris-merkezinin-havadan-goruntuleri-8207.html


----------



## Jakob

*Eclipse Maslak*

*Eclipse Maslak*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.eclipsemaslak.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 36 fl



















http://havadanemlak.com/projenin_du...slak_evleri_havadan_goruntulendi-5601_23.html


----------



## Jakob

*Ataşehir Financial Center*

*Ataşehir Financial Center*

http://www.csb.gov.tr/turkce/bakanfaaliyet/bakanlikbasin2465.jpg









http://www.csb.gov.tr/turkce/bakanfaaliyet/bakanlikbasin2468.jpg









http://www.csb.gov.tr/turkce/bakanfaaliyet/bakanlikbasin2464.jpg










Atasehir by ersinbisgen, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Espadon*

*Espadon*

Homepage

*FLOORS:* 20 fl



















http://havadanemlak.com/projenin_du..._nisan_2014tehavadan_goruntuleri_-5602_8.html


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Plaza*

*Zorlu Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 170m
*FLOORS:* 42 floors
*CONSTRUCTION START:* 2010
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

www.tabanlioglu.com.tr

Thus multi-storey, high-rise office tower is located in the financial district of Istanbul, housing several of the world’s top financial institutions and other service sector leaders.

The complex consists of a 196-metre, major office tower with 47 office floors and garden; offices at floors 2 to 4 being the back wing at street level and below grade, relevant to the contours and backward sloping of the property.

The positioning of the masses naturally introduces 3 interior courts by uplifting the low-rise section and due to the elevation difference of the land. The terraced slope is encircled by garden-offices which have visual access both to the street and the patios.

The form of the tower with two telescoped blocks maximises the amount of perimeter; the structure gives a more fragile impression then one thick standard block and gains more rooms with a view that is supported by glass use on the façade where convenient, not having a massive surface.

Indentations in geometric forms differentiate the four communal areas separating 5 different office zones; there are meeting rooms, maintenance facilities and interior gardens at each notch born out of the intersection of the two blocks. Fritted glass applied at the office levels for sun control also designates the office zones, whereas sheer glass is used at the common areas. Each buffer zone is composed of 2 storeys and a mezzanine. Beside its transparency, the movement on the façade refers to interior functions that make the building genuine and legible from afar. Due to angled façades and forms, the building gives distinct impressions at different perspectives.

Compartments of the low-rise, like the tail of the office block, comprise a zig-zag shaped long main block and 3 smaller blocks connected to each other via bridges. Their irregular forms punctuate the vivid movement of the ground in horizontal term. The roof of these units is designed as green landscape areas. The structural diversity reflects on the positioning of the social areas, like cafes and inner gardens, in the patios sheltered by the pendent console above them. Green zones at courtyards provide a warm, natural and authentic atmosphere at the lower levels and create a view for the high-rise above. Being the main entrance, the transparent entrance box is formed on Büyükdere Street, as the prolongation of the low-rise behind the tower.

A contribution to the developing architectural vocabulary of the Boulevard, ultimately the iconic skyscraper is a powerful yet modest statement of corporate power.





























Picture taken by Grish:


----------



## Jakob

*SELCUK ECZA HEADQUARTERS*

*SELCUK ECZA HEADQUARTERS*

*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu
*YEAR:* 2012
*STATUS:* U/C

The owner of the pharmaceutical company is an elderly couple who would like the house feeling at the office; accordingly, scales, organization and aesthetics refer to residential settings, namely traditional Istanbul waterside mansions.

Like a small county settlement, juxtaposition of seven house-like volumes with hipped roofs forms the campus. The individual 'houses' integrate to each other either through gardens, roof gardens, upper or lower patios and paths and atriums. The brown color of the exterior brings up the soft wood effect and unifies the structure.

Reminiscent of modern villas, daylight enters through roofs and all transparent sides, creating a diffused lighting mood in the spacious internal space until the basement floor. To provide the balance of light and shadow and to increase the efficiency of passive climate control, the masses are enveloped with a designed mesh system.

Three floors for office use and two underground floors are reserved for car parking of the five-storey structure. Above the car park, first basement floor is at the sunken garden level; besides offices, multi-purpose halls, staff dining hall, sports and lounge zone are located, with an easy access to the green landscape. In addition to the wide windows, interiors of the basement floor receive daylight also through atriums. The main entrance to the building is provided at the ground floor, by way of a bridge, side bridges link the roof terraces. Atriums and interior gardens create social zones between offices, located at the ground floor. The first floor (the top floor) is the executive office floor for managers and partners, including elegant dining halls, activity rooms and VIP lounges; “private world' of both partners constructed as mezzanine duplexes at two ends of the top floor.


Site Area: 9.050m²
Construction Area: 22.900m²


----------



## Jakob

*Emaar Square*

*Emaar Square*

http://www.emaarsquare.com.tr/k

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 49 fl & 2 x 33 fl















































http://www.havadanemlak.com/projenin...i-5544_13.html


----------



## Jakob

*Reform Maslak Business Center*

*Reform Maslak Business Center*

http://reforminsaat-tr.com/?sayfa=projelerimiz&alt_sayfa=devam_eden_projelerimiz

*FLOORS:* 18 fl


----------



## Jakob

*NARLIKAPI OFFICE BUILDING*

*NARLIKAPI OFFICE BUILDING*

http://www.spdo.com.tr/index.php/en/main/projeler/id/116-narlikapi-office-building



The project has been designed on the land of the district of İstanbul, Fatih with 3.000 sqm which is near the Narlıkapı Hovannes Church.

The most noticeable point when beginning the project is that starting to the design with the examination of historical Istanbul City Walls and the Serbian Hovannes Church and, taking into consderation two structures as the most important criteria for the design.

There has been selected a form which does not harm two important structures and, used stell-glass and partial wooden materials. These characteristics provide a humbly appearance to the project. The whole building has been planned steel construction and the facade of the structure has been designed with glass and wood panels. Spaces with four m have been made between historical city walls and these city walls have been used for the interior.


----------



## el palmesano

amazing projects


----------



## Jakob

*Spine Tower*

*Spine Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 201 m
*FLOORS:* 47 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbloom*

*Istanbloom *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 150 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DBArchitects


----------



## Jakob

*Soyak Plaza*

*Soyak Plaza**
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 35 floors
*COMPLETION:* 2012
*ARCHITECT:* Pei Cobb Freed & Partners

Preparation work is underway for a new project to be located in the Turkish city of Istanbul. The project is being built to be the new headquarters for the Soyak Corporation and will be named the Soyak Plaza with its main centre-piece, a 160 metre tower.

The tower is the work of New York based architects Pei Cobb Freed and Partners. When viewed from the front rises from a square shaped base with an off set podium section, and as it rises it tapers inwards into an almost pyramid like shape before tapering backwards to its peak with asymmetric, sheer facades.

The facades will be fully glazed in two toned glazing which runs in horizontal bands around the tower. The eight storey podium section is partially sunk underground with the above surface portion glazed the same as the tower, this will feature open courtyards. In contrast the top of the tower will feature a 28 metre tall enclosed roof garden which will offer a relaxing place to hang out and give great views of the city below.

With recent seismic events in mind the company insisted the tower be capable of being operational after a major event, the design team employed a technique known as Performance Based Design to enable the tower to withstand a major quake, take an amount of damage in limited, defined zones but still allow for continued occupancy after the event with minimal fuss.

This technique is commonly used on regular buildings but applying the principles to a building with the geometric complexities involved in this tower is somewhat unusual.

The tower will house premium office space along with internal courtyards and winter gardens, the below ground portion will house parking spaces.

Work on the tower is expected to be completed by 2012. 




















Taylan T. @ foursquare 









Mervee @ foursquare


----------



## Jakob

*Ziraat Bank Tower*

*Ziraat Bank Tower *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

FLOORS: 31 fl
HEIGHT: 153 m 
ARCHITECT: -


Multi-storey high-rise office tower is located at the financial district of Istanbul housing alternative office units of Ziraat Bank of Turkey (state-owned agriculture bank), to be their symbolic structure first time in Istanbul. The building consist of a 153 meter major office tower with 31 office floors linked to the ground-scraper with 4 floors, relevant to the geometrical contours of the long-thin property. Being the back wing at street level and above, the low-rise intersects the high rise with double height atrium and communal meeting areas. The low rise wing also houses other social functions such as small shopping facilities, day-care center, gym and cafes. The dynamic architectural manner in the main structure, with reference the logo of the bank; also gives form to the uniquely situated stories and compartments that punctuate the individuality of the units which are basically programmed around an atrium that becomes the shared area of the department. With different zone plans, the atriums are double or three-storey height; there are also choices of single floors. In the tower, green zones, designed as small courtyards in the atriums, provide a warm, natural and authentic atmosphere at the upper levels where people meet besides their offices. In the tower, the composite structure of steel and concrete is enveloped with sheer glass, benefiting the daylight and panoramas at optimum while smoothly joining the cityscape. Contrary to the glass use on the façade of the tower, massive surface of the ground scraper receives daylight through recurrent openings. Chapters in altering forms, located at various levels and directions of the building, open to different vistas, so that every single space has its genuine position in the building scenario. Due to angled façades and forms, the building gives distinct impressions at different perspectives.





























IMG_0564 by hulyakarakas, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Brandium*

*Brandium*

http://www.brandiumatasehir.com/




























Alihan L. @ foursquare


----------



## Jakob

*Ozdilek Plaza*

*Ozdilek Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl / 37 fl
*COMPLETION:* -
*ARCHITECT:* B&H

Click here for the Video!

The location for this project called for a contemporary mixed-use complex to transform the constricted urban site into multi-layered development. Site geometry and the significant difference in levels between its eastern and western edge suggested the concept which was also inspired by the mountain river cascading between two hills. Two public plazas at opposite ends of the site are anchored by a 38-storey hotel/office tower and 37-storey condominium tower. A glazed skylit pedestrian circulation element meanders and bends like a river between the plazas, cascading down to a shopping area and effectively accommodating the difference in levels between the plazas.


----------



## Jakob

*Metro Bridge over the Golden Horn*

*Metro Bridge over the Golden Horn*






ulkuyebru @ foursquare


----------



## Dmerdude

Location: Fikirtepe, Istanbul



Erhan said:


> Hemen yapılsın!!!!
> 
> *Boomerang İstanbul*
> http://www.matu.com.tr/mimarlik/projeler.asp?pid=208


----------



## Jakob

*Ottomare Suites*

*Ottomare Suites*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ottomare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 116 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl










http://havadanemlak.com/projenin_du...tinburnunun_havadan_fotograflari-5615_19.html


----------



## Jakob

*Promesa Seba Tower*

*Promesa Seba Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 110 m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Loft Architects 
*CONSTRUCTION START:* May 15, 2011





























Levent @ Istanbul by *_*, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Miks*

*Miks*

http://www.dumankaya-miks.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 32 fl & 23 fl



















http://havadanemlak.com/projenin_du...lerinin_havadan_yeni_goruntuleri-5616_10.html


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ak-asya.com/

*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*HEIGHT:* 173m 
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Jakob

*ReluX III*

*ReluX III*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 33 fl, 31 fl & 17 fl
*ARCHITECT:* GAD Architecture





































Picture taken by emvey:


----------



## Jakob

*Newada*

*Newada*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.newada.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 104 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl / 21 fl
*ARCHITECT:* GAD Architecture
*VIDEO:* http://vimeo.com/18746711#

Newada is a high-rise luxury residential project, located on the Anatolian side of Istanbul. Although the European side of Istanbul is better known as the business center of Istanbul, the Anatolian side still contains the largest amount of housing. Maltepe is located approximately in the center of the Anatolian part of Istanbul, near the Marmara Sea coastline with spectacular views awaiting the future residents.

Capturing views of the Princess Islands is a major ambition for the project. The 800m long southern border of the site faces the Marmara Sea and is not obstructed by many building, so this affords a unique opportunity to see the Princess Islands.

A building proposal focusing on a modern lifestyle in Istanbul can not be thought of without considering issues of traffic and car circulation. The project site contains a great opportunity in terms of its proximity to several major road connections, including the E5 which allows for ease of access to many coastal areas. This advantage would alleviate most of the traffic issues for the residents.

Original design studies concentrated on solar studies aimed at limiting the shadows of the towers cast on neighboring buildings. In order to achieve this, an adaptive sky exposure plane simulation was prepared with the aid of a grasshopper plug-in for rhinoceros software. Using sliders and coordinate marking boards, the artificial sky exposure plane was simultaneously used to reshape the building to maximize the buildings allocation, and to minimize shadows.

Therefore, the buildings are optimized to obtain the maximum view of the Princess Islands while also obtaining the most sunlight. The balconies surrounding the buildings are located between a semi-open stone facade and a glass inner facade. This provides a cooling effect in the summer and a heat-trapping effect in the winter.

The project contains two blocks on a shared base. The ground level contains shops, including boutiques, dry cleaning, barbers, and residential services accessible to the residents. The project site is partitioned into two zones, by taking advantage of level differences on the site. While the bottom level is used for the main entrance and public spaces, the upper level is used for private gardening and reflecting pools. Ground and basement levels are connected by an active courtyard and stairs, and lobbies have openings into this courtyard. Protection from the elements is provided by a glass & steel structure above.

The site area is 11,872 m², and the total construction area is approximately 50.000m².

Few materials are used in order to provide unity on the site and in the overall detailing. There are four primary materials: stone, concrete, glass and steel. The stone cladding is the main material giving the project its unique charecter.



















Source


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Ofis Park*

*Nurol Ofis Park*

Source
















































http://www.medyatava.com/haber/hurri...-vuruldu_84407


----------



## Jakob

*Quasar İstanbul*

*Quasar İstanbul*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 43 fl & 39 fl

There are some buildings, which have important places in the memory of the cities they are located in. Ali Sami Yen Stadium took place over in Mecidiyeköy which is one of the busiest districts of Istanbul for a period of half a century with all its magnitude. The stadium perceived as a large mass when it is compared to its environment although the surrounding building pattern continuously developed and increased its intensity. This building which was identifying with Galatasaray Sport Club in recent years took an important place in the social memory of the city as well as its physical memory. The structural life of the Mecidiyeköy Ali Sami Yen Stadium has been completed with the recent football match at the beginning of 2011.


The realities such as density, size and complexity emerged as important design criteria in the design process of the complex which will be built on the area of the stadium. It is obvious that this mixed-use building complex which has approximately 250 thousand square meters of indoor space with the service areas under the ground floor will be one of the biggest new projects of the city. The issues such as the building complex’s positioning strategy on the land, occupied floor area of the masses, the tension between the public, semi-public and private areas were considered at the first phase as the prioritized design problems. Noisy urban fabric generated by Büyükdere Street traversing across the north edge of the land and the E5 highway viaduct placed on it, scenery opportunities that appears at the south direction of the land which was based on one of the highest places of Istanbul and heavy traffic jam makes its presence felt nearby even today, were found as important features regarded at this stage.


In the context of the relationship to be established with the project which is being developed on the adjacent land on East direction and this design, massive and social continuities of the Liqueur Factory which is based on the adjacent land and which will be renewed and added to the city’s cultural life and the large green area located in front of it and the stadium which stands empty as an old and alone giant during a very important part of the year, but transforms into a kind of fairground with its near environment during the football matches, were examined as determinants of the design. As one of the most important decisions related to the general settlement strategy, it was proposed that approximately ten thousand square meters area on the northern part of the land to turn into a city park by integrating with the existing green area on the adjacent parcel and designed large public space came into existence by this way to generate a kind of breathing zone between dense urban blocks of Mecidiyeköy. To enhance the perception of integrity of both fields, it was aimed that significant landscape features of existing adjacent green space which get its strength from a very specific geometric arrangement to continue in the areas close to the neighboring parcel, in spite of this, the pattern that emerges as a dense green texture to give place to a more urban platform by rarefying in the West direction. In this context, the hidden square formed at the west corner of the land has been designed as a public space which is reached by large steps going down from Büyükdere Street and which enriches by surrounding commercial spaces which are mainly food & beverage. Again at this level, increasing the public’s potential in this direction by means of a planted slit that traverses across the western edge of the complex and semi-open usage areas that came into existence became the priorities. Therefore, the tension between the silence of the upper platform completed with the green pattern which was protected in a sense by raising two meters above the road and the dynamic nature of the secret square placed at the lower level from the road in order to create its own context emerged as a critical element of this project. It was aimed that a museum that will be designed related to the phenomena of Ali Sami Yen Stadium takes place as one of the spaces which opens to this square, by this way a kind of social memory vessel continues its existence in this project even if it is capillary.


The lower levels of the south side of public platform were arranged as ‘green offices’. These offices which provide unique opportunities to use by opening to inner gardens that equipped with a rich landscape possibilities, were proposed to be used on the same level with these gardens as much as possible. It was aimed to link the offices in a controlled manner with the social and recreative spaces that are at the same level and to provoke the new generation office use with a modular space fluidity.


One of the three high-rise blocks which were placed at the southern part of the land was arranged as office, as well as the other two were designed as residential towers. The massive installation of these buildings comes into existence with the pieces composed of the facades which were oriented according to different viewpoints. This situation that will be reviewed as a kind of ‘tropism’ interpretation like the orientation of the plants to the sun, enables all the façades of the buildings to be oriented to the angles of panorama as well as the building mass to be lightened by fragmantation.




























http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/...endi-8317.html


----------



## Jakob

*Terrace Tema*

*Terrace Tema*

http://www.terracetema.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl & 30 fl










Picture taken by skyistic:


----------



## Perseus26

Wow at Istanbul growing so fast. Who would ever imagined it? Not me. Fascinating past + gonna have a fascinating future. The city's gonna play an important role worldwide in the near future.


----------



## Jakob

^^ kay:


----------



## Jakob

*Ozdilek Plaza*

*Ozdilek Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl / 37 fl
*COMPLETION:* -
*ARCHITECT:* B&H

Click here for the Video!

The location for this project called for a contemporary mixed-use complex to transform the constricted urban site into multi-layered development. Site geometry and the significant difference in levels between its eastern and western edge suggested the concept which was also inspired by the mountain river cascading between two hills. Two public plazas at opposite ends of the site are anchored by a 38-storey hotel/office tower and 37-storey condominium tower. A glazed skylit pedestrian circulation element meanders and bends like a river between the plazas, cascading down to a shopping area and effectively accommodating the difference in levels between the plazas.




























Emre @ foursquare


----------



## Jakob

*Çamlıca TV Tower*

*Çamlıca TV Tower*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...i-tv-radyo-kulesi-fikir-projesi-yarismasi/478

*HEIGHT:* 340 m


----------



## Jakob

*Tekfen Bomonti Apartments*

*Tekfen Bomonti Apartments*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/tekfen-bomonti-apartmanlari/1623


----------



## Jakob

*42 Maslak*

*42 Maslak*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*CLICK HERE FOR THE VIDEO*


*FLOORS:* 39 fl
*HEIGHT:* 148m
*ARCHITECT:* Chapman Taylor Architects
*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.42maslak.com

42 Maslak is an ambitious new mixed-use development in the northern outskirts of the European side of Istanbul.

This flagship high-rise concept, developed by the local residential developer Bay Insaat, is one of the largest and most important developments currently under construction in istanbul. The development is situated in the centre of Maslak, on a former textile industry site of 39,000m2, and will bring a new high quality working and living environment to the heart of this ofice and residential district.

The 250,000m2 complex will contain a 5-star hotel, two 42-storey towers with a total heigh of 150m, plus 42 residential units with swimming, fitness and other social facilities. It will also include 16 penthouses and 57,000m2 "A++" office units, complete with leisure, commercial and cultural facilities.







































Istanbul Trip 2013 by Schezar, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Shangri-La Hotel Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Shangri-La Hotel, Istanbul will be located between the Dolmabahce and the Maritime Museum on the European coast of the Bosphorus Straits, the 30-kilometer stretch of water separating Europe and Asia. Set within the Besiktas district, the shopping and transport hub of Istanbul, the hotel will be near the city’s financial district and the Istanbul Convention and Exhibition Centre. The neighborhood surrounding the hotel is home to many historical and cultural sites including: the Istanbul Concert Hall, the Ataturk Culture Centre, the newly restored Akaretler complex of neoclassical buildings, palaces from the Ottoman Empire period, and several theaters.

Built on the site of a former tobacco factory and warehouse from the 1930s, the Shangri-La Hotel, Istanbul will recreate the exterior facades of the old building, which are protected by the city’s Cultural and Natural Assets Committee. From the hotel’s prime coastline location, guests will enjoy views across to the Asian coast of Istanbul, the Bosphorus Bridge and the city’s historic peninsula. The hotel will be designed by Istanbul-based architect Piramit with 14 storeys, seven of which will be underground to protect the historic facade. The building will be the second tallest on the coast after the Dolmabahce Palace.

The hotel’s 200 guestrooms, some of which will have private terraces, will reflect the city’s proud heritage while also including the Asian design touches and modern travel technologies for which Shangri-La is well known. The hotel will offer several restaurants and bars including a rooftop restaurant with views of the city’s historic skyline and coastline. Additional facilities will include a health club, spa, swimming pool, business centre, ballroom, and conference and meeting room facilities.


----------



## Jakob

*Renaissance Business Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 185 m
*FLOORS:* 38 fl

This is a high rise Class A office project to be developed over a 13,810 sqm land in Kozyatağı/Ataşehir on the Asian side of Istanbul. The project is intended to be a landmark project that will change the silhouette of the Atasehir region. 





























Fatih D. @ foursquare


----------



## Jakob

*Spine Tower*

*Spine Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 201 m
*FLOORS:* 47 fl



















http://in.5thvillage.com/p/368906436963146624_28595709/









I. Kerem T. @ foursquare 









https://de.foursquare.com/v/vodafon...0/photos?openPhotoId=50ddb80be4b0b479348dda17


----------



## Jakob

*Ataköy Residence*

*Ataköy Residence*

*FLOORS:* 4 x 18 fl

http://www.mmproje.com.tr/projedetay.php?id=42&k=1


----------



## Jakob

*Aksaray Squre redevelopment*

* Aksaray Squre redevelopment*

http://www.ibb.gov.tr/tr-TR/HaberResim/20911/AksarayMeydanı-Görsel-son.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*DAP Twisted Towers*

*DAP Twisted Towers*

http://www.dapburgukule.com/main.html

*FLOORS:* 19 fl
*HEIGHT:* -


----------



## skanny

Cladding is quite better than in the Render !


----------



## Dmerdude

...



Erhan said:


> http://www.camoglu.com.tr/project-detail.php?project_code=erkan-insaat-fikirtepe


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 170m
*FLOORS:* 42 floors
*CONSTRUCTION START:* 2010
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

www.tabanlioglu.com.tr

Thus multi-storey, high-rise office tower is located in the financial district of Istanbul, housing several of the world’s top financial institutions and other service sector leaders.

The complex consists of a 196-metre, major office tower with 47 office floors and garden; offices at floors 2 to 4 being the back wing at street level and below grade, relevant to the contours and backward sloping of the property.

The positioning of the masses naturally introduces 3 interior courts by uplifting the low-rise section and due to the elevation difference of the land. The terraced slope is encircled by garden-offices which have visual access both to the street and the patios.

The form of the tower with two telescoped blocks maximises the amount of perimeter; the structure gives a more fragile impression then one thick standard block and gains more rooms with a view that is supported by glass use on the façade where convenient, not having a massive surface.

Indentations in geometric forms differentiate the four communal areas separating 5 different office zones; there are meeting rooms, maintenance facilities and interior gardens at each notch born out of the intersection of the two blocks. Fritted glass applied at the office levels for sun control also designates the office zones, whereas sheer glass is used at the common areas. Each buffer zone is composed of 2 storeys and a mezzanine. Beside its transparency, the movement on the façade refers to interior functions that make the building genuine and legible from afar. Due to angled façades and forms, the building gives distinct impressions at different perspectives.

Compartments of the low-rise, like the tail of the office block, comprise a zig-zag shaped long main block and 3 smaller blocks connected to each other via bridges. Their irregular forms punctuate the vivid movement of the ground in horizontal term. The roof of these units is designed as green landscape areas. The structural diversity reflects on the positioning of the social areas, like cafes and inner gardens, in the patios sheltered by the pendent console above them. Green zones at courtyards provide a warm, natural and authentic atmosphere at the lower levels and create a view for the high-rise above. Being the main entrance, the transparent entrance box is formed on Büyükdere Street, as the prolongation of the low-rise behind the tower.

A contribution to the developing architectural vocabulary of the Boulevard, ultimately the iconic skyscraper is a powerful yet modest statement of corporate power.















































http://in.5thvillage.com/p/375367163739082035_190945226/









http://in.5thvillage.com/p/378045872189158376_27817251/


----------



## Jakob

*Quasar*

*Quasar*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 43 fl, 39 fl
*ARCHITECT*: Emre Arolat

There are some buildings, which have important places in the memory of the cities they are located in. Ali Sami Yen Stadium took place over in Mecidiyeköy which is one of the busiest districts of Istanbul for a period of half a century with all its magnitude. The stadium perceived as a large mass when it is compared to its environment although the surrounding building pattern continuously developed and increased its intensity. This building which was identifying with Galatasaray Sport Club in recent years took an important place in the social memory of the city as well as its physical memory. The structural life of the Mecidiyeköy Ali Sami Yen Stadium has been completed with the recent football match at the beginning of 2011.


The realities such as density, size and complexity emerged as important design criteria in the design process of the complex which will be built on the area of the stadium. It is obvious that this mixed-use building complex which has approximately 250 thousand square meters of indoor space with the service areas under the ground floor will be one of the biggest new projects of the city. The issues such as the building complex’s positioning strategy on the land, occupied floor area of the masses, the tension between the public, semi-public and private areas were considered at the first phase as the prioritized design problems. Noisy urban fabric generated by Büyükdere Street traversing across the north edge of the land and the E5 highway viaduct placed on it, scenery opportunities that appears at the south direction of the land which was based on one of the highest places of Istanbul and heavy traffic jam makes its presence felt nearby even today, were found as important features regarded at this stage.


In the context of the relationship to be established with the project which is being developed on the adjacent land on East direction and this design, massive and social continuities of the Liqueur Factory which is based on the adjacent land and which will be renewed and added to the city’s cultural life and the large green area located in front of it and the stadium which stands empty as an old and alone giant during a very important part of the year, but transforms into a kind of fairground with its near environment during the football matches, were examined as determinants of the design. As one of the most important decisions related to the general settlement strategy, it was proposed that approximately ten thousand square meters area on the northern part of the land to turn into a city park by integrating with the existing green area on the adjacent parcel and designed large public space came into existence by this way to generate a kind of breathing zone between dense urban blocks of Mecidiyeköy. To enhance the perception of integrity of both fields, it was aimed that significant landscape features of existing adjacent green space which get its strength from a very specific geometric arrangement to continue in the areas close to the neighboring parcel, in spite of this, the pattern that emerges as a dense green texture to give place to a more urban platform by rarefying in the West direction. In this context, the hidden square formed at the west corner of the land has been designed as a public space which is reached by large steps going down from Büyükdere Street and which enriches by surrounding commercial spaces which are mainly food & beverage. Again at this level, increasing the public’s potential in this direction by means of a planted slit that traverses across the western edge of the complex and semi-open usage areas that came into existence became the priorities. Therefore, the tension between the silence of the upper platform completed with the green pattern which was protected in a sense by raising two meters above the road and the dynamic nature of the secret square placed at the lower level from the road in order to create its own context emerged as a critical element of this project. It was aimed that a museum that will be designed related to the phenomena of Ali Sami Yen Stadium takes place as one of the spaces which opens to this square, by this way a kind of social memory vessel continues its existence in this project even if it is capillary.


The lower levels of the south side of public platform were arranged as ‘green offices’. These offices which provide unique opportunities to use by opening to inner gardens that equipped with a rich landscape possibilities, were proposed to be used on the same level with these gardens as much as possible. It was aimed to link the offices in a controlled manner with the social and recreative spaces that are at the same level and to provoke the new generation office use with a modular space fluidity.


One of the three high-rise blocks which were placed at the southern part of the land was arranged as office, as well as the other two were designed as residential towers. The massive installation of these buildings comes into existence with the pieces composed of the facades which were oriented according to different viewpoints. This situation that will be reviewed as a kind of ‘tropism’ interpretation like the orientation of the plants to the sun, enables all the façades of the buildings to be oriented to the angles of panorama as well as the building mass to be lightened by fragmantation.







































Pictures taken by KANKA:


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Tower*

*Torun Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 190 m
*FLOORS:* 44 fl

We are planning for Torun Tower to be a mixed-use development with residential, office and retail space. It will consist of one high rise tower with 40 floors with a total construction area of 91,263 sqm. The building is planned to be a landmark for the city of Istanbul, which will have prominent visibility from both the Bosphorus and northern districts of Istanbul. Torun Tower will be constructed using very modern architectural concepts and construction technology. The concept design for Torun Tower was initiated with BRT Architects in 2006 and in 2009 we began working with Arquitectonica Design Company to further improve the design to increase the GLA efficiency of the project. We expect to develop 55% of the total leasable/saleable area of Torun Tower into residential units, 40% into office units and 5% into retail units. The lower floors are expected to be Class A offices with small upscale residential units (1+1 and 1+1.5) on higher floors. We expect that sales and rents of Torun Tower units will be denominated in US dollars. We own 100% of the land on which the building will be constructed.


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ak-asya.com/

*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*HEIGHT:* 173m 
*ARCHITECT:* - 




























Pictures taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Center*

*Zorlu Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*Total land area:* 102.000 m²
*Total construction area:* 615.885 m²
*Greenspace:* 120.000 m²
*Jobs created for:* 4000 people 
*Stores:* 200 (approximate)
*Restaurants:* 15 (approximate)
*Performance arts center capacity:* 3.140 people 
*Residences:* 600 (approximate)
*Architect:* Emre Arolat & Tabanlioglu


The starting points for the creation of Zorlu Center were the magnificent and celebrated public spaces that have symbolized İstanbul and the other great cities of the world throughout history. Shaped by a thoroughly modern approach to architecture, Zorlu Center will serve as a bridge at a place where the Asian and European continents join. With its paramount location at one of the finest spots overlooking the Bosphorus and by virtue of the importance given to green infrastructure ( 75,220 m² of greenspace and 120,000 m² of recreational areas and gardens), Zorlu Center is well on its way to becoming an “international center of attraction”.

The Zorlu Center project simultaneously incorporates five separate but fully integrated functions. The 50,000 m² / 3,140-person capacity performance arts center which is planned for the complex will be a masterpiece in its own right. There will be an international-class hotel that will make a valuable and prestigious addition to İstanbul’s tourism industry and a shopping mall bringing together hundreds of world-famous brands and elite restaurants offering different options for different tastes. Both the Tower Residences with their breathtaking views and the Terrace Houses each with its own private garden and terrace have been specially designed to provide their occupants with all of the privileges of convenient access to a modern urban center combined with the feeling that one is not really in the city at all.

The Zorlu Center project is informed by the goals of creating a work of art that people will still be talking about a century from now and to contribute towards making our country an international center of attraction.


















































































http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151355796214271&set=o.101246053250789&type=1&theater









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151355797619271&set=o.101246053250789&type=1&theater










the tall folks by Hakan Sarıtaş, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Reform Plaza*

*Reform Plaza*

http://reforminsaat-tr.com/?sayfa=projelerimiz&alt_sayfa=devam_eden_projelerimiz

*FLOORS:* 19 fl






























Istanbul Trip 2013 by Schezar, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Şan City*

*Şan City*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Source


*LOCATION:*
The site is situated on the previous location of the famous San theatre, which has now disappeared; at the heart of the centre of Istanbul, nearby Taksim, Harbiye and Nisantasi, which are the main prestigious retail areas of the city. 

*DESCRIPTION:*
The project is conceived as an innovative mixed complex with retail, cultural, hotel and office functions.
This development distinguishes itself from other mixed complexes by its specific theme dedicated to fashion and developed in partnership with renowned brands , by its organic, fully modular architecture, that can be adapted to the evolving needs defined by brands. Further typical features of the project are embodied by the presence of a public cultural function (new theatre), the creation of event areas, restaurants and a spa with a rooftop swimming pool surrounded by gardens and offering a panoramic view on Istanbul.
The altitude difference characterising the site allows for the creation of three half buried levels of retail areas and of 6 underground parking levels with room for more than 1600 vehicles.






































ERKE Group, Soilmec SM-14 Mini Kazık Makinası - NYS İnşaat Taksim / İstanbul by Erke Group, on Flickr


ERKE Group, Soilmec SM-14 Mini Kazık Makinası - NYS İnşaat Taksim / İstanbul by Erke Group, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Ataşehir Financial Center*

*Ataşehir Financial Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.csb.gov.tr/turkce/bakanfaaliyet/bakanlikbasin2465.jpg









http://www.csb.gov.tr/turkce/bakanfaaliyet/bakanlikbasin2464.jpg









http://www.csb.gov.tr/turkce/bakanfaaliyet/bakanlikbasin2468.jpg









http://www.csb.gov.tr/turkce/bakanfaaliyet/bakanlikbasin2467.jpg









http://www.csb.gov.tr/turkce/bakanfaaliyet/bakanlikbasin2466.jpg









http://www.csb.gov.tr/turkce/bakanfaaliyet/bakanlikbasin2471.JPG









http://www.csb.gov.tr/turkce/bakanfaaliyet/bakanlikbasin2470.JPG









http://havadanemlak.com/projenin_du...park_rezidanstan_yeni_goruntuler-5776_17.html


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250 m
*FLOORS:* -

A Global Project rising tall and proud in one of the world’s most unique metropolitan cities...

Each new step taken, each new milestone set in a city that has hosted countless civilizations has to be worthy of its heritage. A city that has witnessed the rise and fall of ages, is about to inaugurate a project for the new millennia; Metropol Istanbul.

An innovative concept rising in Ataşehir, a district poised to become one of the world’s leading financial hubs upon the successful completion of the Financial Centre.

Launching what will be one of the tallest towers in Europe, bringing a fresh new concept to the coupling of residential and office buildings whilst also offering a prestigious shopping mall, a 400 meter long retail street and a large recreational complex, Metropol Istanbul will truly be a worthy homage to this vibrant city.

An exciting design that evokes architectural admiration...

A story being shaped by the finest; the internationally renowned RMJM at the helm of the conceptual design along with HYDER lending superior engineering knowledge, Metropol Istanbul is destined to be a great success.

TURKEY AND ISTANBUL
Istanbul, which will soon be the heart of the global finance market with its new Financial Centre, is where attention is fixed upon and Metropol Istanbul will definitely be a fitting ambassador to this great city, conveying a powerful message...

A brand new life in a startlingly beautiful city





































Picture taken by kizilirmak:


----------



## Jakob

*Soyak Plaza*

*Soyak Plaza**
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 35 floors
*COMPLETION:* 2012
*ARCHITECT:* Pei Cobb Freed & Partners

Preparation work is underway for a new project to be located in the Turkish city of Istanbul. The project is being built to be the new headquarters for the Soyak Corporation and will be named the Soyak Plaza with its main centre-piece, a 160 metre tower.

The tower is the work of New York based architects Pei Cobb Freed and Partners. When viewed from the front rises from a square shaped base with an off set podium section, and as it rises it tapers inwards into an almost pyramid like shape before tapering backwards to its peak with asymmetric, sheer facades.

The facades will be fully glazed in two toned glazing which runs in horizontal bands around the tower. The eight storey podium section is partially sunk underground with the above surface portion glazed the same as the tower, this will feature open courtyards. In contrast the top of the tower will feature a 28 metre tall enclosed roof garden which will offer a relaxing place to hang out and give great views of the city below.

With recent seismic events in mind the company insisted the tower be capable of being operational after a major event, the design team employed a technique known as Performance Based Design to enable the tower to withstand a major quake, take an amount of damage in limited, defined zones but still allow for continued occupancy after the event with minimal fuss.

This technique is commonly used on regular buildings but applying the principles to a building with the geometric complexities involved in this tower is somewhat unusual.

The tower will house premium office space along with internal courtyards and winter gardens, the below ground portion will house parking spaces.

Work on the tower is expected to be completed by 2012. 




















https://de.foursquare.com/v/sapphir...8/photos?openPhotoId=51127558e4b00ba22b134b41









KANKA









Guney K.


----------



## Jakob

*Leopardus*

*Leopardus*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*ARCHITECT: * Çamoğlu Mimarlık




























http://www.sarpgroup.com/aralik_2012-1415_tr_lc.html


----------



## Jakob

*Sky Spotting Spot*

*Sky Spotting Spot*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...eni-mimarlik-programi--goge-bakma-duragi/1693

58813156


----------



## Sebastianovik

Wow, this is great for Istanbul


----------



## Jakob

*The Skymark*

*The Skymark*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.theskymarkistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 31 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Eria Partners














































Picture taken by KANKA:


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Tower*

*Torun Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 190 m
*FLOORS:* 44 fl

We are planning for Torun Tower to be a mixed-use development with residential, office and retail space. It will consist of one high rise tower with 40 floors with a total construction area of 91,263 sqm. The building is planned to be a landmark for the city of Istanbul, which will have prominent visibility from both the Bosphorus and northern districts of Istanbul. Torun Tower will be constructed using very modern architectural concepts and construction technology. The concept design for Torun Tower was initiated with BRT Architects in 2006 and in 2009 we began working with Arquitectonica Design Company to further improve the design to increase the GLA efficiency of the project. We expect to develop 55% of the total leasable/saleable area of Torun Tower into residential units, 40% into office units and 5% into retail units. The lower floors are expected to be Class A offices with small upscale residential units (1+1 and 1+1.5) on higher floors. We expect that sales and rents of Torun Tower units will be denominated in US dollars. We own 100% of the land on which the building will be constructed. 










Picture taken  by KANKA:









Picture taken by rebelnightwolf:


----------



## Jakob

*Sisli Tower*

*Sisli Tower*

*FLOORS:* 71 fl
*ARCHITECT:* builtd


----------



## Jakob

*Orya Park*

*Orya Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 34 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Kadir Üçvet





























Picture taken by Gizem A.:


----------



## Jakob

*Marmaray, Rail Tunnel from Asia to Europe*

*Marmaray*
*Rail Tunnel from Asia to Europe*


----------



## Jakob

*Kavancik Office Building*

*Kavancik Office Building*

*ARCHITECT:* yazg and design


----------



## Jakob

*Eyüp Municipality Cultural Center and Marriage Hall*

*Eyüp Municipality Cultural Center and Marriage Hall*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat


The Marriage Hall project which was designed upon request of Eyup Municipality, has been considered as a kind of structural landscape component combining the level difference between the pedesterian way and the sea with a walking ramp on the waterfront of Golden Horn, in Eyup. With its composition that has been located between the platforms at different levels and its scenario that compose the various functions of marriage hall as the component of structural landscape as mentioned before, due to its user potential and the requirements program, the project has a special place among the cultural and public projects of EAA-Emre Arolat Architects.














































http://www.facebook.com/pages/EAA-Emre-Arolat-Architects/166283000051657?sk=photos_stream


----------



## Jakob

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat



Formation of the urban fabric in Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district shares similar motivations with European cities that were developed at the same period. In the beginning of 20th century, the urban movements towards cities resulted in the need for high quality urban residences for the urban bourgeoisie. In Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district, an urban fabric constituted of adjacent buildings which are up to 7-8 storey high created a modern urban space characterized by the notions of density and continuity. This fabric can be conceptualized as a structure that reigns whole district which has an architectural quality, created through the principles of proportion and order. The neighbourhood today, owned by the upper-middle class İstanbul elite, produces urban spaces which are also favored by city habitants of wide social backgrounds.

The plot in which Maçka Hotel will be built, is one of the plots which constitutes this structure. The new building infills its plot and sustains principle of density and continuity. The mass of the building follows Neo-classical/Renaissance order of base-body-coronet which characterizes the existing urban fabric. The building adapts itself to daily uses: the base exposes itself to the ground level, accompanying the life on the street. It creates metasthasis of retail activity from Abdi İpekçi street to relatively calmer Maçka Street. The rooms in the body of the building are exposed to three different sides that circumscribe the plot. The coronet settles on the roof with a set back from the facade and the articulation of mass is completed.

The main entrance of lobby faces Maçka Street. With an opening to Abdi İpekçi Street on the upper level, the lobby creates a passage between two streets. Articulating the lobby space to the daily life of Nişantaşı, this semi-restricted urban shortcut produces a restricted-public space of impermanent encounters between hotel visitors and domestic-upper-middle-class.

The facade articulation of the building is affected by the contrast between Abdi İpekçi and Maçka Streets. Urban fabric at Abdi İpekçi side stands for the structure which the new building is mimetically dependant on. However, when it comes to facade, the mimetic behaviour diminishes and a strong manner of mediaton takes charge. Having spent adequate time with the “found” one, a kind of deep empathy grows, our existence becomes open to its affections. Only way of existance beside it is just when we can start being ourselves again. Vertical proportions of the openings on facade is the most dominant character in visual memory. Parts of facade occupied by each room is divided into three vertical parts, forming a vertically stretched and deepened grid to inherit the massive impact of the the “existing”. The fragments are widened where the room behind gets larger. By this way, the grid becomes heterogeneous. This facade is not an abstraction of the existing urban facade. It is rather an inner dialogue triggered by the tension between new and “found”.

Feeling of containment in urban space, constituted by the début-de-siècle buildings that holds two sides of Abdi İpekci Street, melts into air when you turn the corner and feel the blowing of the wind coming through the Maçka Park. The never-ending rhytms of the building faces, the elegant proportions, which gives world its order, has gone, instead the primordial veird void in which the green valley has been created, starts to magnetize you. This park is a small bit of the huge urban park project of Prost that managed to survive today.

The facade of the hotel that faces Maçka Valley is exposed to ‘nature’ –sun and wind- as well as the Istanbul scene which has been naturalised with the distance brought by the green gap in-between. It builds a perforated screen to protect itself from the south-east sun. The screen is fragmented into smaller louvres to let the visitors manipulate the screen. Thus, facade of Maçka Street becomes a “living facade”, a changing composition due to time of day, weather and user preferences. These louvres resemble the louvres in late Ottoman mansion along Bosphorus, which are opened and closed each and every day, like a part of a daily ritual. The pattern of screen is an exact replica of famous fences at Galata Bridge.

The corner facing south is opened to Bosphorus view. Balconies surrounding the corner acts as a canopy for the storey below, protecting inner facade from the direct sunlight. The corner exists as a third species between two different facade.

Facade of the building displays three different characters affected by the differantiaon of urban spaces surrounding the plot. Rooms placed inside the body of building, are mediated through this facade. Unlike the debut-de-siecle apartments where every part of facade references to one particular order, Macka Hotel unveils milder face of contemporary architecture which tends adaptation more easily.
















































Pictures taken by Supernatural9:


----------



## erbse

I'm sick of all these lame office and commercial solitary blocks and exchangeable phalli towers without a soul.


*Please show some more lively and dense urban quarter projects that feature more typical Istanbul / Turkish architecture! Thanks.*


----------



## Jakob

*Promesa Seba Tower*

*Promesa Seba Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 110 m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Loft Architects 
*CONSTRUCTION START:* May 15, 2011


----------



## Jakob

*Ottomare Suites*

*Ottomare Suites*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ottomare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 116 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl











DSC_0201_4181 by Fatih Demirliçakmak, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Palaces*

*Istanbul Palaces*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.istanbulsaraylari.com/eng/index.html






































http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...ari-halkalinin-havadan-yeni-videosu-8719.html


----------



## Jakob

*Capital Markets Board of Turkey (SPK) Tower*

*Capital Markets Board of Turkey (SPK) Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects


----------



## Jakob

*Kartal Mesa*

*Kartal Mesa*

http://www.mesakartall.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:*31 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects















































http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...-projenin-havadan-genel-goruntuleri-8216.html


----------



## erbse

Horrible, tasteless projects.  And still no further dense, urban quarters reflecting Istanbul and its character! Is Istanbul a hopeless case already?


----------



## Jakob

*Palladium Tower*

*Palladium Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 180 m
*FLOORS:* 43 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SHCA
*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.palladiumtower.com/

With direct access from the Bosphorus Bridge and on the cross roads of the E5 and TEM highways in the Kozyatagi business district of Istanbul, the 1.7 hectare site makes a highly visible location for the new Palladium Tower. The building provides 49,500 sq m of efficiently planned flexible Grade A office space around a central core, offering floor plates of between 900 and 1,100 sq m suitable for single or multiple tenancies. The design includes naturally ventilated landscaped atria at each level for the benefit of the office occupiers.

A double height Reception Lobby to the office tower is approached from a landscaped drop off area and connects to meeting rooms, fitness, sauna, spa and cafeteria areas - all interior designed by SHCA. Parking for 838 cars is provided below ground.

The external façade has been designed to maximise daylight into the office spaces, whilst maintaining a high degree of thermal insulation. Coloured glass spandrel panels have been oriented horizontally at high levels to provide uninterrupted panoramic views of the Bosphorus sea. The tower has been split by the landscaped atria zones into a composition of elegant stacked forms, working with orthogonal geometry to ensure floor plate efficiency and overall building economy. Façade colour adds interest and expression, whilst external illumination emphasises the building's composition at night. 
























































Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Karaköy Hotel Project*

*Karaköy Hotel Project*

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=104&ptype=3

Istanbul,Turkey
2011
Seba - Alkoclar A.S.
15.135 m2


----------



## Jakob

*DAP Twisted Towers*

*DAP Twisted Towers*

http://www.dapburgukule.com/main.html

*FLOORS:* 19 fl
*HEIGHT:* -



















http://www.fotokritik.com/3078173/mega-yapilar









http://www.facebook.com/pages/DAP-Yapı/163037120450127


----------



## Gordion

These towers would look better if they were taller...


----------



## Jakob

*Palladium Tower*

*Palladium Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 180 m
*FLOORS:* 43 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SHCA
*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.palladiumtower.com/

With direct access from the Bosphorus Bridge and on the cross roads of the E5 and TEM highways in the Kozyatagi business district of Istanbul, the 1.7 hectare site makes a highly visible location for the new Palladium Tower. The building provides 49,500 sq m of efficiently planned flexible Grade A office space around a central core, offering floor plates of between 900 and 1,100 sq m suitable for single or multiple tenancies. The design includes naturally ventilated landscaped atria at each level for the benefit of the office occupiers.

A double height Reception Lobby to the office tower is approached from a landscaped drop off area and connects to meeting rooms, fitness, sauna, spa and cafeteria areas - all interior designed by SHCA. Parking for 838 cars is provided below ground.

The external façade has been designed to maximise daylight into the office spaces, whilst maintaining a high degree of thermal insulation. Coloured glass spandrel panels have been oriented horizontally at high levels to provide uninterrupted panoramic views of the Bosphorus sea. The tower has been split by the landscaped atria zones into a composition of elegant stacked forms, working with orthogonal geometry to ensure floor plate efficiency and overall building economy. Façade colour adds interest and expression, whilst external illumination emphasises the building's composition at night. 

*Winning Proposal*
























































Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Bomonti Time Residence*

*Bomonti Time Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.bomontitime.com/

*HEIGHT:* 195 m
*FLOORS:* 52 fl
*ARCHITECT: * TAGO Architects


































Sema Ö.


----------



## Jakob

*Leopardus*

*Leopardus*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*ARCHITECT: * Çamoğlu Mimarlık




























Ugur B.


----------



## Jakob

*Özyeğin University Sports Hall*

*Özyeğin University Sports Hall*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/ozyegin-universitesi-spor-merkezi/1641


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.




























Özde Y.


----------



## Jakob

*Kustepe Tower*

*Kustepe Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT: * 2 Design


----------



## Jakob

*Akasya Acıbadem*

*Akasya Acıbadem*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/akasya-acibadem1/1019


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ak-asya.com/

*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*HEIGHT:* 173m 
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Jakob

*Krea Residence*

*Krea Residence*

http://www.ozbasyapi.com.tr/


----------



## Dmerdude

^^

Nice.


----------



## Jakob

*Rondo Tower*

*Rondo Tower*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 28 fl
*ARCHITECT: * 2 design

Office and hotel, a significant project in midway between the city and airport, Merter Rondo consists of two masses embracing each other. A synthesis of vibrant and solid presence in the skyline brings an ultimate dynamism along the highway. Merter Rondo is conceived as a welcome and farewell to the city and introduces a smart mix including office and hotel functions with a collaborative spatial integration. Offering 44 000 sq.m area with exploitation of as much as possible of daylight, the project allows a bright atmosphere for its work places. Merter Rondo rises up as if a light and it euphoniously flickers at air with its bending strip on the exterior façade. The strip demonstrates the vertical energy and accelerates its urban environment. Stainless glass panels wrap the structure and generate a sensible skin, at the same time a potent building element that regulates the energy efficiency with the help of solar absorption arrangements. Sitting on a rather congested highway, which as well as splits the urban fabric around it, Merter Rondo softly uplifts the surrounding and brings both vibrant and pleasant influence to the current monotonous highway panorama. The project stays out as a vertical element while accelerating the horizontal urban plane.


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak 1453*

*Maslak 1453*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.maslak1453.com/






































https://foursquare.com/user/47015272









http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...saat-calismalarindan-son-goruntuler-9305.html


----------



## Jakob

*Shangri-La Hotel Istanbul*

*Shangri-La Hotel Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Shangri-La Hotel, Istanbul will be located between the Dolmabahce and the Maritime Museum on the European coast of the Bosphorus Straits, the 30-kilometer stretch of water separating Europe and Asia. Set within the Besiktas district, the shopping and transport hub of Istanbul, the hotel will be near the city’s financial district and the Istanbul Convention and Exhibition Centre. The neighborhood surrounding the hotel is home to many historical and cultural sites including: the Istanbul Concert Hall, the Ataturk Culture Centre, the newly restored Akaretler complex of neoclassical buildings, palaces from the Ottoman Empire period, and several theaters.

Built on the site of a former tobacco factory and warehouse from the 1930s, the Shangri-La Hotel, Istanbul will recreate the exterior facades of the old building, which are protected by the city’s Cultural and Natural Assets Committee. From the hotel’s prime coastline location, guests will enjoy views across to the Asian coast of Istanbul, the Bosphorus Bridge and the city’s historic peninsula. The hotel will be designed by Istanbul-based architect Piramit with 14 storeys, seven of which will be underground to protect the historic facade. The building will be the second tallest on the coast after the Dolmabahce Palace.

The hotel’s 200 guestrooms, some of which will have private terraces, will reflect the city’s proud heritage while also including the Asian design touches and modern travel technologies for which Shangri-La is well known. The hotel will offer several restaurants and bars including a rooftop restaurant with views of the city’s historic skyline and coastline. Additional facilities will include a health club, spa, swimming pool, business centre, ballroom, and conference and meeting room facilities. 






































Istanbul - Panorama by Sina Photography, on Flickr









Istanbul - Panorama by Sina Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Ozdilek Plaza*

*Ozdilek Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl / 37 fl
*COMPLETION:* -
*ARCHITECT:* B&H

Click here for the Video!

The location for this project called for a contemporary mixed-use complex to transform the constricted urban site into multi-layered development. Site geometry and the significant difference in levels between its eastern and western edge suggested the concept which was also inspired by the mountain river cascading between two hills. Two public plazas at opposite ends of the site are anchored by a 38-storey hotel/office tower and 37-storey condominium tower. A glazed skylit pedestrian circulation element meanders and bends like a river between the plazas, cascading down to a shopping area and effectively accommodating the difference in levels between the plazas.


----------



## Jakob

*Eurasia Tunnel - Road Tunnel from Asia to Europe*

*Eurasia Tunnel - Road Tunnel from Asia to Europe*



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Logipark Logistic Center*

*Logipark Logistic Center*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/logipark-lojistik-tesisleri/1673


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Plaza*

*Zorlu Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 170m
*FLOORS:* 42 floors
*CONSTRUCTION START:* 2010
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

www.tabanlioglu.com.tr

Thus multi-storey, high-rise office tower is located in the financial district of Istanbul, housing several of the world’s top financial institutions and other service sector leaders.

The complex consists of a 196-metre, major office tower with 47 office floors and garden; offices at floors 2 to 4 being the back wing at street level and below grade, relevant to the contours and backward sloping of the property.

The positioning of the masses naturally introduces 3 interior courts by uplifting the low-rise section and due to the elevation difference of the land. The terraced slope is encircled by garden-offices which have visual access both to the street and the patios.

The form of the tower with two telescoped blocks maximises the amount of perimeter; the structure gives a more fragile impression then one thick standard block and gains more rooms with a view that is supported by glass use on the façade where convenient, not having a massive surface.

Indentations in geometric forms differentiate the four communal areas separating 5 different office zones; there are meeting rooms, maintenance facilities and interior gardens at each notch born out of the intersection of the two blocks. Fritted glass applied at the office levels for sun control also designates the office zones, whereas sheer glass is used at the common areas. Each buffer zone is composed of 2 storeys and a mezzanine. Beside its transparency, the movement on the façade refers to interior functions that make the building genuine and legible from afar. Due to angled façades and forms, the building gives distinct impressions at different perspectives.

Compartments of the low-rise, like the tail of the office block, comprise a zig-zag shaped long main block and 3 smaller blocks connected to each other via bridges. Their irregular forms punctuate the vivid movement of the ground in horizontal term. The roof of these units is designed as green landscape areas. The structural diversity reflects on the positioning of the social areas, like cafes and inner gardens, in the patios sheltered by the pendent console above them. Green zones at courtyards provide a warm, natural and authentic atmosphere at the lower levels and create a view for the high-rise above. Being the main entrance, the transparent entrance box is formed on Büyükdere Street, as the prolongation of the low-rise behind the tower.

A contribution to the developing architectural vocabulary of the Boulevard, ultimately the iconic skyscraper is a powerful yet modest statement of corporate power.









































































Picture taken by rslocum:


----------



## Jakob

*Metro Bridge over the Golden Horn*

*Metro Bridge over the Golden Horn*







130417Istanbul1160w by GeoJuice, on Flickr


Istanbul, Turkey by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## jerezcito

good...very good...and Can Atilla music...perfect


----------



## Jakob

*Borusan Music and Art House*

*Borusan Music and Art House*

http://www.gadarchitecture.com/borusan-music-and-art-house-project-details-0,0,100034


----------



## Jakob

*Garage 2*

*Garage 2*

http://www.tagoarchitects.com/?bolum=shop1&gorev=oku&id=41&cat=21&sid=551204473&l=tr


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak No:1 Commercial Center*

*Maslak No:1 Commercial Center**
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://maslakno1.com/eng/default.asp

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 28 floors
*COMPLETION:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

The project prepared for the office building that is to be situated on the Mecidiyeköy-Maslak axis, near the Istinye junction, where Turkey’s foreign capital takes its most visible form, was conditioned by the tension that came out of the density of its environs, and the tight space allocated. It was the clients' wish that the construction would be a prestigious building, just like all the other surrounding structures which meant to be prominent, but instead give the impression of having been developed with no certain rule, plan or order.

Apart from the other projects along the Büyükdere Avenue, which is the main business district of Istanbul, Maslak No.1 Office Tower was designed to enrich the quality of the typical office space by vertical gardens. In order to accomplish that, a rational office block which was planned over a rational 8.25 x 8.25 m grid, enveloped with a free formed glazing system. The envelope, acting as a secondary facade in south and west directions, is detached from the building up to 17 meters wide letting vertical gardens in 20 meters high. The space in-between two facades was considered as a buffer both for the acoustical and the climatic sense.

The curvilinear plan of the facade formed by the 150x200 cm rectangular modules was designed regarding the perception from the highway. The facade was considered as a silicon glazing system having a translucent film layer over it. The opacity of the film layer diverse, up to the orientation of the curvilinear facade; on southern façade a less transparent pattern was chosen; however in north, almost a transparent film was used.






































National Sovereignty and Children's Day - Ulusal Egemenlik ve Çocuk Bayramı by CyberMacs, on Flickr

http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...no-1-projesinin-havadan-son-videosu-9383.html


----------



## Jakob

*Varyap Meridian*

*Varyap Meridian
Istanbul, Turkey*

HEIGHT: -
FLOORS: 31 floors
COMPLETION: 2011
ARCHITECT: RMJM

http://www.varyapmeridian.com/

RMJM designs first ‘green’ development in Turkey’s financial district

RMJM has today unveiled details of the US $1 billion development it is designing in Istanbul’s new residential and business district, which will be one of the ‘greenest’ projects in Turkey.

The luxury 372,000 sq m development – being designed by RMJM’s New York and Istanbul studios - will be located in the Atasehir district of Istanbul which the Turkish government intends to transform into the country’s new financial district and business centre.

Set on a highly visible site (totalling 107,000 sq m) that features panoramic views stretching from the Bosphorus Strait in the west to the Princes’ Islands and the Sea of Marmara to the south, the development has been commissioned by Turkish real estate development company VARYAP, part of Varlibas Group International. It includes a 60-storey tower, 1,500 residential units, a five-star hotel, offices and conference facilities with landscaped public areas and parking facilities. The project, which is expected to serve 20,000 people, is scheduled to be completed in 2011.

The RMJM design team intends to create an iconic complex that is designed to achieve the ‘LEED’ sustainability accreditation from the U.S. Green Building Council and, as such, would be the first mixed use development of its kind in Turkey. To achieve this the designers analysed the local site conditions and embraced the topography, climate and surrounding context to maximise the site’s natural potential and inform building orientation and landscaping. This also ensured panoramic views beyond the site, while minimising solar heat gain to the building facades.

Active ‘green’ design features include rainwater collection sites and facilities to optimise water usage and reduce energy consumption, wind turbine technology, cooling water pools that enhance the external landscape and a co-generation plant that will produce electricity for the development. The unique context and culture of Istanbul is incorporated into the design including a spectral tiled facade, ranging from terracotta to blue to white.

“We’re thrilled to have this opportunity to create a landmark community in Istanbul’s up-and-coming financial district,” said Chris Jones, RMJM Design Principal who leads RMJM’s new Istanbul office. “RMJM’s design not only addresses Istanbul’s culture, climate, architectural heritage and cosmopolitan attitude but also sets a new standard for sustainable design for Turkey. Sustainable design is no longer a trend but a necessity and our client VARYAP embraced the idea from the start.”





























Varyap Meridian by AndreiNedelcu, on Flickr


Varyap Meridian by AndreiNedelcu, on Flickr


Macro Center by AndreiNedelcu, on Flickr


Varyap Meridian by AndreiNedelcu, on Flickr


Varyap Meridian by AndreiNedelcu, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat



Formation of the urban fabric in Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district shares similar motivations with European cities that were developed at the same period. In the beginning of 20th century, the urban movements towards cities resulted in the need for high quality urban residences for the urban bourgeoisie. In Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district, an urban fabric constituted of adjacent buildings which are up to 7-8 storey high created a modern urban space characterized by the notions of density and continuity. This fabric can be conceptualized as a structure that reigns whole district which has an architectural quality, created through the principles of proportion and order. The neighbourhood today, owned by the upper-middle class İstanbul elite, produces urban spaces which are also favored by city habitants of wide social backgrounds.

The plot in which Maçka Hotel will be built, is one of the plots which constitutes this structure. The new building infills its plot and sustains principle of density and continuity. The mass of the building follows Neo-classical/Renaissance order of base-body-coronet which characterizes the existing urban fabric. The building adapts itself to daily uses: the base exposes itself to the ground level, accompanying the life on the street. It creates metasthasis of retail activity from Abdi İpekçi street to relatively calmer Maçka Street. The rooms in the body of the building are exposed to three different sides that circumscribe the plot. The coronet settles on the roof with a set back from the facade and the articulation of mass is completed.

The main entrance of lobby faces Maçka Street. With an opening to Abdi İpekçi Street on the upper level, the lobby creates a passage between two streets. Articulating the lobby space to the daily life of Nişantaşı, this semi-restricted urban shortcut produces a restricted-public space of impermanent encounters between hotel visitors and domestic-upper-middle-class.

The facade articulation of the building is affected by the contrast between Abdi İpekçi and Maçka Streets. Urban fabric at Abdi İpekçi side stands for the structure which the new building is mimetically dependant on. However, when it comes to facade, the mimetic behaviour diminishes and a strong manner of mediaton takes charge. Having spent adequate time with the “found” one, a kind of deep empathy grows, our existence becomes open to its affections. Only way of existance beside it is just when we can start being ourselves again. Vertical proportions of the openings on facade is the most dominant character in visual memory. Parts of facade occupied by each room is divided into three vertical parts, forming a vertically stretched and deepened grid to inherit the massive impact of the the “existing”. The fragments are widened where the room behind gets larger. By this way, the grid becomes heterogeneous. This facade is not an abstraction of the existing urban facade. It is rather an inner dialogue triggered by the tension between new and “found”.

Feeling of containment in urban space, constituted by the début-de-siècle buildings that holds two sides of Abdi İpekci Street, melts into air when you turn the corner and feel the blowing of the wind coming through the Maçka Park. The never-ending rhytms of the building faces, the elegant proportions, which gives world its order, has gone, instead the primordial veird void in which the green valley has been created, starts to magnetize you. This park is a small bit of the huge urban park project of Prost that managed to survive today.

The facade of the hotel that faces Maçka Valley is exposed to ‘nature’ –sun and wind- as well as the Istanbul scene which has been naturalised with the distance brought by the green gap in-between. It builds a perforated screen to protect itself from the south-east sun. The screen is fragmented into smaller louvres to let the visitors manipulate the screen. Thus, facade of Maçka Street becomes a “living facade”, a changing composition due to time of day, weather and user preferences. These louvres resemble the louvres in late Ottoman mansion along Bosphorus, which are opened and closed each and every day, like a part of a daily ritual. The pattern of screen is an exact replica of famous fences at Galata Bridge.

The corner facing south is opened to Bosphorus view. Balconies surrounding the corner acts as a canopy for the storey below, protecting inner facade from the direct sunlight. The corner exists as a third species between two different facade.

Facade of the building displays three different characters affected by the differantiaon of urban spaces surrounding the plot. Rooms placed inside the body of building, are mediated through this facade. Unlike the debut-de-siecle apartments where every part of facade references to one particular order, Macka Hotel unveils milder face of contemporary architecture which tends adaptation more easily.





























Picture taken by UltrAslanErkan:

















IMG_1437 by crazykudu, on Flickr


IMG_1437 by crazykudu, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Renaissance Business Center*

*Renaissance Business Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 185 m
*FLOORS:* 38 fl

Renaissance Tower is located on the Asian side of Istanbul at the intersection of the two major highways that connect the continents. Due to efforts coordinated by the government, the Atasehir area is emerging into a financial center with all necessary infrastructures, as well as residential, retail and varied amenities to support a new world-class commercial development. At the center of this new prime location is the Renaissance Tower.

A fusion of cultural response and sustainable concerns guided the design. Renaissance Tower’s chiseled massing takes cues from Ottoman geometric motifs and draws inspiration from surrounding local landforms. The tower rises from its base and meets the sky gracefully to redefine Istanbul’s skyline, and become a new symbol of the city.

The tower is rotated 33 degrees for optimum solar control as determined through insolation modeling. A stippled golden scrim, tuned to the solar orientation, further reduces heat load. Together, these enable the incorporation of floor-to-ceiling glass while simultaneously achieving ambitious energy efficiency goals. A marriage of performance and ornament, this second skin coveys the spirit and aura of “The East”.

The tower features a four-sided structural glazed unitized glass curtain wall with full-depth shadow boxes, cantilevered metal scrim that provides intermittent shading on three elevations, double height sky gardens with structural glass spanning members, and a hybrid glass wall at the podium. The design is environmentally-friendly, using technologies such as floor-to-ceiling insulating glass to contain heat and maximize natural light, and an automatic daylight dimming system. Facets of the curtain wall to the east, south, and west have been designed with a perforated sunscreen panels as part of a sustainable strategy.

The unique asymmetric shape also gives the building a different appearance from every angle. Environmental emphasis is evident in green spaces laced through the tower. Three groupings of “sky-gardens” are strategically placed at key exposures. These two-story high gardens provide access to fresh air, a thermal buffer between the interior and exterior, and a respite for office workers. A larger exterior garden crowns the tower with a weave of planting and architectural elements. The base of the building is outfitted with varied features: a water garden reflects the tower and sky and a piazza provides a social focus. Taken together, these green spaces temper the insistent vertical stacking and hermetic environments often found in high-rise design.


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbloom*

*Istanbloom *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 150 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DBArchitects




















Emre G.


----------



## Jakob

*Taksim Theater and Maksim Club*

*Taksim Theater and Maksim Club*

http://www.tures.com.tr/?/Taksim-Theater-and-Maksim-Club






































http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...n-insaat-calismalarindan-goruntuler-9414.html


----------



## Jakob

*Hilton Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center*

*Hilton Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*HEIGHT:* 179 m
*ARCHITECT:* -



















Gamze L.









Emre P.


----------



## Jakob

*Kampüs Ofis*

*Kampüs Ofis*

http://www.premierkampusofis.com


----------



## Jakob

*Leopardus*

*Leopardus*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*ARCHITECT: * Çamoğlu Mimarlık




























Picture taken by Sarpgroup:


----------



## Jakob

*Halk Bank Headquarter Buildings*

*Halk Bank Headquarter Buildings*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 34 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Viva Architects 


[images removed by request of architects]


http://www.agaoglu.com.tr/


----------



## Jakob

*nef 09*

*nef 09*

http://www.nefoffices09.com/index.html



















































http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/timur_gayrimenkul/nef-09-ofisin-havadan-son-videosu-9470.html


----------



## Jakob

*Soyak Plaza*

*Soyak Plaza**
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 35 floors
*COMPLETION:* 2012
*ARCHITECT:* Pei Cobb Freed & Partners

Preparation work is underway for a new project to be located in the Turkish city of Istanbul. The project is being built to be the new headquarters for the Soyak Corporation and will be named the Soyak Plaza with its main centre-piece, a 160 metre tower.

The tower is the work of New York based architects Pei Cobb Freed and Partners. When viewed from the front rises from a square shaped base with an off set podium section, and as it rises it tapers inwards into an almost pyramid like shape before tapering backwards to its peak with asymmetric, sheer facades.

The facades will be fully glazed in two toned glazing which runs in horizontal bands around the tower. The eight storey podium section is partially sunk underground with the above surface portion glazed the same as the tower, this will feature open courtyards. In contrast the top of the tower will feature a 28 metre tall enclosed roof garden which will offer a relaxing place to hang out and give great views of the city below.

With recent seismic events in mind the company insisted the tower be capable of being operational after a major event, the design team employed a technique known as Performance Based Design to enable the tower to withstand a major quake, take an amount of damage in limited, defined zones but still allow for continued occupancy after the event with minimal fuss.

This technique is commonly used on regular buildings but applying the principles to a building with the geometric complexities involved in this tower is somewhat unusual.

The tower will house premium office space along with internal courtyards and winter gardens, the below ground portion will house parking spaces.

Work on the tower is expected to be completed by 2012. 




















İstanbul / Türkiye by senolyilmaz, on Flickr

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89006302









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89006975









Saadet A.


----------



## Jakob

*Orjin Maslak*

*Orjin Maslak*

http://www.sop-architekten.de/



















http://in.5thvillage.com/u/belitiko/


----------



## Jakob

*Vadi Istanbul*

*Vadi Istanbul*

www.vadistanbul.com





































Pictures taken by Dogan:


----------



## IVCF

I fell in love with Istanbul during a school trip. As we were urban planning students, we visited lots of non-touristic places. And finally, I found that many skyscrapers were ugly and inadapted to the city's urban morphology.

For example I think Leopardus or Varyap Meridian are very bad projects . I'm affraid Istanbul lost its charm. :cripes:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually the city is so big, that it is hard to say that you have the same charm at every district.


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Center*

*Torun Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.toruncenter.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 43 fl, 43 fl & 39 fl















































https://foursquare.com/user/62380730









https://foursquare.com/v/quasar-istanbul-projesi/511897c1e4b0731595417363/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Kadiköy City Hall Reconstruction*

*Kadiköy City Hall Reconstruction*

www.kadikoy.bel.tr/‎


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ak-asya.com/

*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*HEIGHT:* 173m 
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Jakob

*Dumankaya Modern Vadi*

*Dumankaya Modern Vadi*

http://www.dumankayamodernvadi.com/














































http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...hcesehirin-havadan-son-goruntuleri-10482.html


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Tower*

*Torun Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 190 m
*FLOORS:* 44 fl


Torun Tower continues to rise in Esentepe, the centre of business world, as the only class A+ office project in the area. With 34 floors and an office area of 66,000 square meters on a land of 15 decares, Torun Tower will bring in the business world office options from 350 square meters to 1,000 square meters.
With a distance as short as 10 m to Gayrettepe Metro Station, Torun Tower offers two different office types as tower and horizontal offices. The tower type office floor in the project will be the largest leasable tower office floor in Istanbul with an average area of 1,700 square meters. The two horizontal office floors formed according to garden and terrace concepts will involve offices from 800 to 1,900 square meters.
Torun Tower which will be completed in the second quarter of 2014 will serve as leasable office area.





































http://www.torunlargyo.com.tr/torun-tower-santiye-fotograflari.html


----------



## Jakob

*Soyak Plaza*

*Soyak Plaza**
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 35 floors
*COMPLETION:* 2012
*ARCHITECT:* Pei Cobb Freed & Partners

Preparation work is underway for a new project to be located in the Turkish city of Istanbul. The project is being built to be the new headquarters for the Soyak Corporation and will be named the Soyak Plaza with its main centre-piece, a 160 metre tower.

The tower is the work of New York based architects Pei Cobb Freed and Partners. When viewed from the front rises from a square shaped base with an off set podium section, and as it rises it tapers inwards into an almost pyramid like shape before tapering backwards to its peak with asymmetric, sheer facades.

The facades will be fully glazed in two toned glazing which runs in horizontal bands around the tower. The eight storey podium section is partially sunk underground with the above surface portion glazed the same as the tower, this will feature open courtyards. In contrast the top of the tower will feature a 28 metre tall enclosed roof garden which will offer a relaxing place to hang out and give great views of the city below.

With recent seismic events in mind the company insisted the tower be capable of being operational after a major event, the design team employed a technique known as Performance Based Design to enable the tower to withstand a major quake, take an amount of damage in limited, defined zones but still allow for continued occupancy after the event with minimal fuss.

This technique is commonly used on regular buildings but applying the principles to a building with the geometric complexities involved in this tower is somewhat unusual.

The tower will house premium office space along with internal courtyards and winter gardens, the below ground portion will house parking spaces.

Work on the tower is expected to be completed by 2012. 





























https://foursquare.com/user/41593354









https://foursquare.com/user/50633908









https://foursquare.com/user/45772198









@foursquare









@foursquare









@foursquare









https://foursquare.com/_tmustafa










Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Helis Metro*

*Helis Metro*

http://www.helismetroofis.com

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 19 fl


----------



## midrise

It just keeps getting better..:nuts:kay::uh:


----------



## Jakob

*Varyap “Merkez” Shopping and Cultural Center*

*Varyap “Merkez” Shopping and Cultural Center*

“The Shopping and Life Style Center” project, considered as a continuation of Varyap Meridian project in West Atasehir for the same client, designed with an approach that is separated from the current shopping centers, appealing the motivations of the world of spectacle, serving as the buildings closed to their inside with impervious paries, as the simulation spaces that were estranged from the sense of reality and operating with the corridor systems positioned around those artificial attraction centers. 
With the architectural design the integration of the building with the urban environment has been aimed and breaking the paries, allowing the pedestrian circulation to continue inside and the middle of the building, evenmore on the green cover designed as an inclined platform, placing a part of nature, an interior landscape in the center, even if it is also man-made, instead of a stimulative fiction have been proposed.
Under that green cover, arranged as an urban space completely, shopping areas were placed, whereas the cultural buildings, hosting the functions like cinema, theatre and exhibition halls, were located on top of it. It has been aimed that these buildings, called as “culture stones”, will differentiate, make a sensation and become a focal point between the monoblock multistorey, monotype residential buildings in Batı Ataşehir district. These “culture stones”, which has been combined eachother at the top floor of shopping center – it is the basement floor of the cultural buildings at the same time- and which rise by seperating from eachother vertically, has been designed as an interior structure created with a rational plan and a load-bearing system and an exterior shell standing in the increasing and decreasing distance around it. By means of the porous structure of this exterior shell, the transmission of the natural light to the top floor of the shopping center has been provided.
The courtyard, around which the green cover has been formalized and which is the heart of shopping center as well, has been covered with a pergola in order to associate it to the ground floor that has been formed with a one-way shopping arrangement instead of a mutual one and in order to create shaded interspaces for making the usage of the building eligible during hot summer. 12 corcwoods which has been planned to be placed in the courtyard, has been identified the most important elements of the landscape. Continuity of internal circulation has been provided with the pedestrian bridges passing over this garden. The health center and the carpark have been located in the basement of the building.
Using the natural materials, cooling effect of the water and natural light and reducing the climatization at the common spaces by means of the natural air circulation, which is one of the most important problems of the shopping malls, were significant instruments of the project about echology which is one of the most sensitive issues of the client.














































































































https://foursquare.com/user/48623793









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/galery/213/varyap_meridian.html


----------



## Jakob

*İstanbul Inn Levent*

*İstanbul Inn Levent*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 17 fl

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/istanbul-inn-levent/2135


----------



## bozenBDJ

Jakob said:


> *Varyap “Merkez” Shopping and Cultural Center*
> 
> “The Shopping and Life Style Center” project, considered as a continuation of Varyap Meridian project in West Atasehir for the same client, designed with an approach that is separated from the current shopping centers, appealing the motivations of the world of spectacle, serving as the buildings closed to their inside with impervious paries, as the simulation spaces that were estranged from the sense of reality and operating with the corridor systems positioned around those artificial attraction centers.
> With the architectural design the integration of the building with the urban environment has been aimed and breaking the paries, allowing the pedestrian circulation to continue inside and the middle of the building, evenmore on the green cover designed as an inclined platform, placing a part of nature, an interior landscape in the center, even if it is also man-made, instead of a stimulative fiction have been proposed.
> Under that green cover, arranged as an urban space completely, shopping areas were placed, whereas the cultural buildings, hosting the functions like cinema, theatre and exhibition halls, were located on top of it. It has been aimed that these buildings, called as “culture stones”, will differentiate, make a sensation and become a focal point between the monoblock multistorey, monotype residential buildings in Batı Ataşehir district. These “culture stones”, which has been combined eachother at the top floor of shopping center – it is the basement floor of the cultural buildings at the same time- and which rise by seperating from eachother vertically, has been designed as an interior structure created with a rational plan and a load-bearing system and an exterior shell standing in the increasing and decreasing distance around it. By means of the porous structure of this exterior shell, the transmission of the natural light to the top floor of the shopping center has been provided.
> The courtyard, around which the green cover has been formalized and which is the heart of shopping center as well, has been covered with a pergola in order to associate it to the ground floor that has been formed with a one-way shopping arrangement instead of a mutual one and in order to create shaded interspaces for making the usage of the building eligible during hot summer. 12 corcwoods which has been planned to be placed in the courtyard, has been identified the most important elements of the landscape. Continuity of internal circulation has been provided with the pedestrian bridges passing over this garden. The health center and the carpark have been located in the basement of the building.
> Using the natural materials, cooling effect of the water and natural light and reducing the climatization at the common spaces by means of the natural air circulation, which is one of the most important problems of the shopping malls, were significant instruments of the project about echology which is one of the most sensitive issues of the client.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://foursquare.com/user/48623793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/galery/213/varyap_meridian.html


I like this project  and it's (Com?) skyscrapers  .


----------



## Jakob

*Çintemani Istanbul*

*Çintemani Istanbul*

*HEIGHT:* 212 m
*FLOORS:* 57 fl

http://www.tasyapi.com/eng/projeler-ustyapi-projeleri-cintemani-proje.html

The Seyrantepe-Çintemani Project is located near the Galatasaray Stadium at Seyrantepe and Şişli Etfal Hospital Complex. The project hosts luxury residances, business center, shopping mall and culture complex. Since İstanbul is a city of the sea, with the bosphorus in line with the city; sea transportation turns out to be a very important issue.





































http://www.havadanemlak.com/projeni...nin_havadan_en_yeni_fotograflari-6740_14.html


----------



## Jakob

*Reconstruction of Hatice Sultan Palace*

*Reconstruction of Hatice Sultan Palace*

http://www.ypu.com.tr/proje_detayi/proje_cesidi/158










http://500px.com/vaughanje


----------



## Jakob

*Spine Tower*

*Spine Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 201 m
*FLOORS:* 47 fl




























http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=79&ptype=9



















http://www.5thvillage.me/u/chetaobersis/









https://foursquare.com/emresc


----------



## Avemano

So many towers :nuts:

I like that they don't forget to rebuild some of their lost buildings too (city hall, sultan palace). Maybe they are afraid of being too much "internationalized" like other random international cities, and I think it is the good balance to modernize a city to its future while paying a tribute to its past.


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250 m
*FLOORS:* -


----------



## Jakob

*Pega Kartal*

*Pega Kartal*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://pegakartal.com/default.aspx

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
















































http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...erinin-havadan-en-yeni-goruntuleri-10535.html


----------



## Jakob

*NEF iKi*

*NEF iKi*

http://www.nefhalic.com/galeri-iki.aspx


----------



## Jakob

*Metrowin Tower*

*Metrowin Tower*

http://www.metrowin.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 18 fl


----------



## Judgejudy123

Jakob said:


> *Çintemani Istanbul*
> 
> *HEIGHT:* 212 m
> *FLOORS:* 57 fl
> 
> http://www.tasyapi.com/eng/projeler-ustyapi-projeleri-cintemani-proje.html
> 
> The Seyrantepe-Çintemani Project is located near the Galatasaray Stadium at Seyrantepe and Şişli Etfal Hospital Complex. The project hosts luxury residances, business center, shopping mall and culture complex. Since İstanbul is a city of the sea, with the bosphorus in line with the city; sea transportation turns out to be a very important issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.havadanemlak.com/projeni...nin_havadan_en_yeni_fotograflari-6740_14.html


:drool:


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Plaza*

*Zorlu Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 170m
*FLOORS:* 42 floors
*CONSTRUCTION START:* 2010
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

www.tabanlioglu.com.tr

Thus multi-storey, high-rise office tower is located in the financial district of Istanbul, housing several of the world’s top financial institutions and other service sector leaders.

The complex consists of a 196-metre, major office tower with 47 office floors and garden; offices at floors 2 to 4 being the back wing at street level and below grade, relevant to the contours and backward sloping of the property.

The positioning of the masses naturally introduces 3 interior courts by uplifting the low-rise section and due to the elevation difference of the land. The terraced slope is encircled by garden-offices which have visual access both to the street and the patios.

The form of the tower with two telescoped blocks maximises the amount of perimeter; the structure gives a more fragile impression then one thick standard block and gains more rooms with a view that is supported by glass use on the façade where convenient, not having a massive surface.

Indentations in geometric forms differentiate the four communal areas separating 5 different office zones; there are meeting rooms, maintenance facilities and interior gardens at each notch born out of the intersection of the two blocks. Fritted glass applied at the office levels for sun control also designates the office zones, whereas sheer glass is used at the common areas. Each buffer zone is composed of 2 storeys and a mezzanine. Beside its transparency, the movement on the façade refers to interior functions that make the building genuine and legible from afar. Due to angled façades and forms, the building gives distinct impressions at different perspectives.

Compartments of the low-rise, like the tail of the office block, comprise a zig-zag shaped long main block and 3 smaller blocks connected to each other via bridges. Their irregular forms punctuate the vivid movement of the ground in horizontal term. The roof of these units is designed as green landscape areas. The structural diversity reflects on the positioning of the social areas, like cafes and inner gardens, in the patios sheltered by the pendent console above them. Green zones at courtyards provide a warm, natural and authentic atmosphere at the lower levels and create a view for the high-rise above. Being the main entrance, the transparent entrance box is formed on Büyükdere Street, as the prolongation of the low-rise behind the tower.

A contribution to the developing architectural vocabulary of the Boulevard, ultimately the iconic skyscraper is a powerful yet modest statement of corporate power.





































http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/soyak/kristal-kule-leventin-havadan-yeni-videosu-10589.html


----------



## Judgejudy123

Nice !


----------



## Jakob

*Bio Istanbul - Biomedical Science Park*

*Bio Istanbul - Biomedical Science Park *

http://bioistanbul.com.tr/

64750937


----------



## Jakob

*Meridian Office and Hotel Tower*

*Meridian Office and Hotel Tower*
*
HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl



















http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...atasehirin-havadan-en-yeni-videosu-10609.html


----------



## bozenBDJ

Jakob said:


> *Meridian Office and Hotel Tower*
> *
> HEIGHT:* -
> *FLOORS:* 29 fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...atasehirin-havadan-en-yeni-videosu-10609.html


Is this building part of the Varyap Meridian project?


----------



## Jakob

*Metro Bridge over the Golden Horn*

*Metro Bridge over the Golden Horn*






Picture taken by Ayhan Cakar:









https://foursquare.com/user/62895201


----------



## Jakob

*Bomonti Time Residence*

*Bomonti Time Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.bomontitime.com/

*HEIGHT:* 195 m
*FLOORS:* 52 fl
*ARCHITECT: * TAGO Architects











































ERKE Group, Soilmec SR-60 Fore Kazık Makinası / Piling Rig - Zemintaş - Bomonti - www.erkegroup.com by Erke Group, on Flickr


ERKE Group, FUWA QUY-50D Crawler Crane / Paletli Vinç - Zemintaş - Bomonti - www.erkegroup.com by Erke Group, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Karakoy Hotel Project*

*Karakoy Hotel Project*

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=104&ptype=3



















Picture taken by AndrewLisa:


----------



## Jakob

*Local firm aims to make Istanbul internet capital*

*Local firm aims to make Istanbul internet capital*

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/lo...pital.aspx?pageID=238&nID=52987&NewsCatID=345



> Turkcell Superonline, one of Turkey’s Internet service providers, aims to lead in making Istanbul “the capital of the Internet,” and is busy developing a fiber network across the country.
> 
> Turkey should become a regional informatics center in order to answer the products and service demands of not only local markets, but also foreign markets, Superonline General Manager Murat Erkan said in a recent interview with the Hürriyet Daily News. For this reason, one of the company’s main targets is to make Istanbul the capital of the Internet, he added.
> 
> Turkey, as a rising economy, needs to have a strong fiber infrastructure, according to company’s vision.
> 
> To this end, Superonline has constructed a 32,000 square kilometer fiber optic infrastructure, covering 75 cities, with a 1.8 billion Turkish Liras investment since the beginning of the investments that began five years ago, Erkan said. “We’ve transmitted fiber internet to 1.4 million houses in 12 cities,” he said, adding that 63 percent of 741,000 fiber internet users were the clients of Superonline, according to second quarter data of the Information and Communications Technologies Authority of Turkey (BTK).
> 
> 
> The company also raised its Internet speed to 1,000 Mbps, which is reportedly the highest speed in Turkey.
> 
> Superonline also plays an important role in the transfer of telecommunication services and transit data traffic between Europe, Caucasus, Asia and the Middle East. Erkan said they had agreements with more than 70 operators around the world, either for joint projects or as clients.
> 
> *Platform to attract firms*
> 
> “It is important that content providers choose Turkey and Istanbul. The Turkey Network Infrastructure Platform (TNAP) was created in 2011 to provide these companies with an opportunity to connect from only one point while entering and exiting the country,” he said. Superonline is one of the founders of the platform, which aims to increase Internet traffic speed, security and quality.
> 
> Erkan also said that in order to make Istanbul the capital of the Internet, legal regulations need to be completed for foreign content provider’s entering into the country. However, local Internet providers have to put aside competition between them and cooperate to reach this goal.
> 
> Superonline has clients in three segments: individual, corporate and international operators. The company has witnessed a 42-fold increase in its individual segment, a 6-fold increase in its corporate segment, and a 2.5-fold total increase over the last five years.


----------



## Jakob

*Four Winds Residence*

*Four Winds Residence*

http://www.tasyapi.com/fourwinds/index.html

*HEIGHT:* 145 m
*FLOORS:* 45 fl





































Picture taken by Gordion:


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Center*

*Zorlu Center*

http://www.zorlucenter.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 107 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

The Zorlu Center site is just at the junction of the Bosphorus Bridge European connection and the glamorous Büyükdere axis that connects the city center with the great business district Maslak. It is reached from various important centers of Istanbul and moreover, topographically is one of the few plain sites that face south, with the old city view. With all these significant qualities, it has been a “subject of desire” and was owned by the Zorlu Property through a tender, being watched by all levels of the public. In this sense, the mixed use project being developed on this area deals with contradictions such as grandeur and modesty, public and private, institutional and domestic, social and distinguished, together with structural and topographical considerations.

The ground is reconstructed by a topographical interpretation, with a kind of shell that is transformed into an in-between layer for the different functions combined in the complex. The shell starts from the Boulevard Level, with a Public Square at the meeting point with the city, and rises towards south and east. It is split into two arms sperated by level differences, in order to overcome the dichotomy between the private and the public. The inner route, the Public Topography reaches to the 28m. higher Urban Balcony with the marvellous Bosphorus view. The outer ring ends up with a height of 32m creating the Private Topography of the residential units.

Just in the center, at the Boulevard Level is the Piazza surrounded by the retail units, that strives for creating an alternative public space. The Activity Stairs direct the public down to the interior retail units, the Bosphorus Level, that also has another direct entrance on south. The retail level below has the Metro connection and houses cinemas, kids entertainment center, big gourmet market and leisure platforms. The retail center offers both exterior and interior shopping in relation to a Piazza that feeds the whole complex. The Concert Hall of 2500 people capacity has an entrance

amphi as a continuation of the Public Square and the Piazza, that offers a semi-closed space for alternative performances.

The terrace flats under the shell, are equipped with large gardens on the first level, and with large terraces on the upper levels enjoying the Bosphorus view. They are reached through the linear open air atrium, quite rich, lighted and cheery space. The rest of the residential units form three identical towers, detached from the shell with “piloti” and their structural formation continues the horizontal projections of the terrace flats, without turning into symbollic elements of the complex. The fourth tower is the luxury Bosphorus Hotel.

In the general formation of the complex, instead of using the recent grandiose and gleeming architectural tendency that has been dominant over such big investments of the modern world, an approach that derives its power from public motivations and keeps itself away from the habit of “society of spectacle” has been embraced.


















































































https://foursquare.com/user/25203767









https://foursquare.com/7oni









https://foursquare.com/user/53214398









https://foursquare.com/erhansonkaya









https://foursquare.com/candy_selma









https://foursquare.com/reklamcanavari


----------



## Jakob

*Innovia Suites Beylikdüzü*

http://www.innoviasuites.com/subpages/projemiz/innovia-suites-beylikduzu/#

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl


----------



## Jakob

*NEF Offices Levent 03*

*NEF Offices Levent 03*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nef.com.tr/eng/nef_offices_levent.php

The architectural adviser for this project is the world-famous HOK architectural group which, since 1955, has received many awards for the projects it has carried out and which was, furthermore, the designer behind London’s new Wembley Stadium. Nef Levent Offices 03 is under construction right next to İstanbul’s business centre, the Kanyon Shopping Mall, in Levent. The building’s modern design is completed with traditional Anatolian architectural features and its external façade is being worked on by an international sculpture artist. Our architects, which come from five of the most globally-respected architectural offices; SOM, RMJM, Fx Fowle, Audrey Matlock and HOK, as well as our country’s premier architectural groups, were selected through an international competition. Construction on the project is currently ongoing.


----------



## Jakob

*Hilton Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center*

*Hilton Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*HEIGHT:* 143 m
*ARCHITECT:* -

The project comprises hotel and office floors in a 143,1 m high tower and includes the construction of a 837-room Hotel and Convention Center of 153.576 m2 plus the restoration of a Historic Brewery of 12.715 m2. The project is being accomplished on a land where the historic 120 years old Bomonti Brewery takes place, which gave its name to one of the oldest neighborhoods in Istanbul.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ beautiful!!


----------



## Jakob

*Work completed on historic sunken Yenikapı ships*

*Work completed on historic sunken Yenikapı ships*

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/wo...hips-.aspx?pageID=238&nID=53181&NewsCatID=375












> *Sunken vessels unearthed in Yenikapı during excavations for Istanbul’s Marmaray and Metro projects have been moved from the land. It took eight years to move the vessels from the excavation area.*
> 
> The movement of 37 sunken vessels, that were unearthed during excavations carried out as part of the Istanbul Marmaray and metro projects, has finally been concluded.
> 
> The head of Istanbul University’s Department of Marine Archaeology and the Yenikapı Sunken Ships Project, Associate Professor Ufuk Kocabaş, said works had continued for eight years. He added that the structures and tens of thousands of archaeological artifacts found in Theodosis Port, one of the most important ports in the city in the Middle Ages, represented the largest Middle Ages boat collection in the world.
> 
> Kocabaş said scientific works were still ongoing on the sunken ships remains. “The oldest sunken vessel is about 1,500 years old and they have all seen the destructive power of the nature until now.
> 
> Their restoration work needs a delicate and long-term process. The ships will be strengthened with various chemical substances and will begin to host their visitors. This priceless collection, which draws great attention both from the scientific world and the public opinion during the excavation works, is expected to make a big contribution to culture tourism,” he said.
> 
> He added that works in Yenikapı had also inspired other relevant projects such as “LIMEN: Cultural Ports from Aegean to the Black Sea,” which aims to make an inventory work for cultural artifacts in many coastal towns in the Aegean and Black Seas, and to encourage cultural tourism by providing coordination between those cities.
> *
> Big contribution to tourism network*
> 
> Kocabaş said the focus of the works was Istanbul with its cultural heritage and history, adding that the pilot schemes in the city were set to make a big contribution to the tourism network which is set to be created. He said the total budget provided by the EU for all project partner countries was 1.2 million euros, and that the project would last for 24 months.
> 
> “Among the project activities is the construction of the exact copy of a sunken boat, found in Yenikapı, at its original size,” said Kocabaş. “With the budget of this project we will make the copy of this boat.
> 
> Also, we will organize an international congress and a photography exhibition to draw attention to the ancient ports in the Black Sea and tourism routes. Participant countries will make their own contributions to the project.”
> 
> Kocabaş added that the restoration of the vessel was still continuing and its reconstruction project had been prepared by Associate Professor Işıl Özsait. “This Yenikapı 12 vessel, one of the best preserved ones, is a kind of time capsule, as we found it with the cargo it was carrying. This 10-meter vessel will again set sail in the Marmara after 1,000 years. We plan to finish its construction in six months. Works will start in the coming months,” he said.
> 
> Kocabaş noted that the sunken vessels were moved from the land and they would be ready for display in four to five years. “Yenikapı 12 will be the first vessel on display. Some vessels that are not suitable for display should be kept for scientific works. Experts of the Istanbul Archaeology Museums will make this decision,” he said.


----------



## Jakob

*Quasar Istanbul*

*Quasar Istanbul*

http://www.quasaristanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -




























https://foursquare.com/canerthereal


----------



## Jakob

*Kagithane KUBE*

*Kagithane KUBE*

http://joubertarchitecture.nl/?p=158

Located on a corner site in a new business area we propose a building as a cube which fulfills the program exactly. The facade is made of transparent solar panels and we add public gardens on the roofs. By lifting this cube above a public podium of shops, gardens and entrances it becomes an icon for the new neighbourhood.


----------



## Jakob

*Third Bosphorus Bridge*

*Third Bosphorus Bridge*



















































http://www.koprufotograflari.com/









http://www.koprufotograflari.com/









http://www.koprufotograflari.com/









http://www.koprufotograflari.com/


----------



## Jakob

*Faco Tower*

*Faco Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT*: 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM


----------



## Jakob

*Palladium Tower*

*Palladium Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 180 m
*FLOORS:* 43 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SHCA
*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.palladiumtower.com/

With direct access from the Bosphorus Bridge and on the cross roads of the E5 and TEM highways in the Kozyatagi business district of Istanbul, the 1.7 hectare site makes a highly visible location for the new Palladium Tower. The building provides 49,500 sq m of efficiently planned flexible Grade A office space around a central core, offering floor plates of between 900 and 1,100 sq m suitable for single or multiple tenancies. The design includes naturally ventilated landscaped atria at each level for the benefit of the office occupiers.

A double height Reception Lobby to the office tower is approached from a landscaped drop off area and connects to meeting rooms, fitness, sauna, spa and cafeteria areas - all interior designed by SHCA. Parking for 838 cars is provided below ground.

The external façade has been designed to maximise daylight into the office spaces, whilst maintaining a high degree of thermal insulation. Coloured glass spandrel panels have been oriented horizontally at high levels to provide uninterrupted panoramic views of the Bosphorus sea. The tower has been split by the landscaped atria zones into a composition of elegant stacked forms, working with orthogonal geometry to ensure floor plate efficiency and overall building economy. Façade colour adds interest and expression, whilst external illumination emphasises the building's composition at night.


----------



## Jakob

*Radisson Blu Hotel Sisli*

*Radisson Blu Hotel Sisli*






http://www.radissonblu.com/hotel-istanbul-sisli










http://in.5thvillage.com/p/449281899137316221_2891516/


----------



## Jakob

*Brandium*

*Brandium*

http://www.brandiumatasehir.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Akasya Park*

*Akasya Park*

*ARCHITECT:* L35

Competition for the urban development of a plot in Ümraniye, a neighbourhood on the outskirts of Istanbul. This mixed use complex will include business and leisure activities, offices and housing spread around a large landscaped plaza. The project will radically transform the area - currently occupied by an obsolete shopping centre and a car park -, into a high quality space for residents, users of the shopping centre and workers. The residential complex consists of a single 36 storey volume, freeing up as much open space as possible. To the south of the plot, and connecting it to the business district, we find two towers of offices, the largest of which is 120 metres high. Its landscaped roof offers exceptional panoramic views of Istanbul, while the spacious halls and sky lobbies allow users to enjoy the direct sunlight in all the workspaces.


----------



## Jakob

*Soyak Plaza*

*Soyak Plaza**
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 35 floors
*COMPLETION:* 2012
*ARCHITECT:* Pei Cobb Freed & Partners

Preparation work is underway for a new project to be located in the Turkish city of Istanbul. The project is being built to be the new headquarters for the Soyak Corporation and will be named the Soyak Plaza with its main centre-piece, a 160 metre tower.

The tower is the work of New York based architects Pei Cobb Freed and Partners. When viewed from the front rises from a square shaped base with an off set podium section, and as it rises it tapers inwards into an almost pyramid like shape before tapering backwards to its peak with asymmetric, sheer facades.

The facades will be fully glazed in two toned glazing which runs in horizontal bands around the tower. The eight storey podium section is partially sunk underground with the above surface portion glazed the same as the tower, this will feature open courtyards. In contrast the top of the tower will feature a 28 metre tall enclosed roof garden which will offer a relaxing place to hang out and give great views of the city below.

With recent seismic events in mind the company insisted the tower be capable of being operational after a major event, the design team employed a technique known as Performance Based Design to enable the tower to withstand a major quake, take an amount of damage in limited, defined zones but still allow for continued occupancy after the event with minimal fuss.

This technique is commonly used on regular buildings but applying the principles to a building with the geometric complexities involved in this tower is somewhat unusual.

The tower will house premium office space along with internal courtyards and winter gardens, the below ground portion will house parking spaces.

Work on the tower is expected to be completed by 2012. 




















https://foursquare.com/user/60542034


















https://foursquare.com/user/41593354


----------



## Jakob

*Tarlabaşı 360*

*Tarlabaşı 360*

http://www.tarlabasi360.com/



























































































http://in.5thvillage.com/p/410186710056988930_3110539/









http://in.5thvillage.com/p/394138606961921131_9353810/


----------



## Jakob

*Le Prue*

*Le Prue*

http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com/project.cfm?id=5236

Like the bows of ships navigating toward the Bosphorus, the new triangular towers are located in a former military area in the heart of Istanbul. The area, which currently has no-access zone,will through the new project become an urban texture reconnecting to the surrounding neighborhoods.
The building shape merges with the plaza design and footh paths. The result is a clear geometric design that draws inspiration from typical Turkish cultural forms (Blue Mosque wooden entrance door decorations), and evolves in a new, strong and very recognizable modern architecture. As Islam spread from nation to nation, Islamic artists combined their affinity for geometry with existing traditions. This art expressed the logic and order inherent in the Islamic vision of the universe. Specifically the triangle by tradition is symbolic of human consciousness and the principle of harmony.
The green lancaped area is a unique and irreplaceable part of the new living space. A real ‘urban hill’ with tall trees and a rich vegetation is situated in the northern side and is facing existing low rise buildings . An ‘urban park’ is at the disposal of the citizens in the southern part of the site.
Thanks to their positioning inside the site area, the towers allow the maximization of building surfaces exploitation and in virtue of their shape they optimize the sun exposure and do not overshadow the nearby new buildings which maintain the same characteristics of the surrounding neighborhood: mix usage, low rise buildings. On the south side of the towers, big terraces enrich residential and offices spaces.
The commercial part is designed to differ from the classic shopping mall and it is envisaged to be enjoyed in different ways. The combination of squares, driveways and pedestrian paths give the possibility to enter shops from inside and outside depending on the choice of the visitor and weather conditions. The commercial part is endowed with lots of stylish and exclusive places to visit like bars, restaurants, gardens or fountains. They will all differ from the other and thanks to this great variety the costumer will never ‘feel lost’.


----------



## Jakob

*Promesa Seba Tower*

*Promesa Seba Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 110 m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Loft Architects


----------



## Jakob

*New Inönü Stadium*

*New Inönü Stadium*

http://www.arkitera.com/haber/index/detay/iste-yeni-inonu-stadyumu/12338


















































































Pictures taken by metoni:


----------



## Jakob

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

Formation of the urban fabric in Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district shares similar motivations with European cities that were developed at the same period. In the beginning of 20th century, the urban movements towards cities resulted in the need for high quality urban residences for the urban bourgeoisie. In Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district, an urban fabric constituted of adjacent buildings which are up to 7-8 storey high created a modern urban space characterized by the notions of density and continuity. This fabric can be conceptualized as a structure that reigns whole district which has an architectural quality, created through the principles of proportion and order. The neighbourhood today, owned by the upper-middle class İstanbul elite, produces urban spaces which are also favored by city habitants of wide social backgrounds.

The plot in which Maçka Hotel will be built, is one of the plots which constitutes this structure. The new building infills its plot and sustains principle of density and continuity. The mass of the building follows Neo-classical/Renaissance order of base-body-coronet which characterizes the existing urban fabric. The building adapts itself to daily uses: the base exposes itself to the ground level, accompanying the life on the street. It creates metasthasis of retail activity from Abdi İpekçi street to relatively calmer Maçka Street. The rooms in the body of the building are exposed to three different sides that circumscribe the plot. The coronet settles on the roof with a set back from the facade and the articulation of mass is completed.

The main entrance of lobby faces Maçka Street. With an opening to Abdi İpekçi Street on the upper level, the lobby creates a passage between two streets. Articulating the lobby space to the daily life of Nişantaşı, this semi-restricted urban shortcut produces a restricted-public space of impermanent encounters between hotel visitors and domestic-upper-middle-class.

The facade articulation of the building is affected by the contrast between Abdi İpekçi and Maçka Streets. Urban fabric at Abdi İpekçi side stands for the structure which the new building is mimetically dependant on. However, when it comes to facade, the mimetic behaviour diminishes and a strong manner of mediaton takes charge. Having spent adequate time with the “found” one, a kind of deep empathy grows, our existence becomes open to its affections. Only way of existance beside it is just when we can start being ourselves again. Vertical proportions of the openings on facade is the most dominant character in visual memory. Parts of facade occupied by each room is divided into three vertical parts, forming a vertically stretched and deepened grid to inherit the massive impact of the the “existing”. The fragments are widened where the room behind gets larger. By this way, the grid becomes heterogeneous. This facade is not an abstraction of the existing urban facade. It is rather an inner dialogue triggered by the tension between new and “found”.

Feeling of containment in urban space, constituted by the début-de-siècle buildings that holds two sides of Abdi İpekci Street, melts into air when you turn the corner and feel the blowing of the wind coming through the Maçka Park. The never-ending rhytms of the building faces, the elegant proportions, which gives world its order, has gone, instead the primordial veird void in which the green valley has been created, starts to magnetize you. This park is a small bit of the huge urban park project of Prost that managed to survive today.

The facade of the hotel that faces Maçka Valley is exposed to ‘nature’ –sun and wind- as well as the Istanbul scene which has been naturalised with the distance brought by the green gap in-between. It builds a perforated screen to protect itself from the south-east sun. The screen is fragmented into smaller louvres to let the visitors manipulate the screen. Thus, facade of Maçka Street becomes a “living facade”, a changing composition due to time of day, weather and user preferences. These louvres resemble the louvres in late Ottoman mansion along Bosphorus, which are opened and closed each and every day, like a part of a daily ritual. The pattern of screen is an exact replica of famous fences at Galata Bridge.

The corner facing south is opened to Bosphorus view. Balconies surrounding the corner acts as a canopy for the storey below, protecting inner facade from the direct sunlight. The corner exists as a third species between two different facade.

Facade of the building displays three different characters affected by the differantiaon of urban spaces surrounding the plot. Rooms placed inside the body of building, are mediated through this facade. Unlike the debut-de-siecle apartments where every part of facade references to one particular order, Macka Hotel unveils milder face of contemporary architecture which tends adaptation more easily.


----------



## Jakob

*Skyland Istanbul*

*Skyland Istanbul*

http://skylandistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 284 m, 1 x 180 m
*FLOORS:* - 


Rising at the heart of the key highways of Istanbul in the European side, Skyland Istanbul features a TEM junction to link you with life while linking Istanbul with you.

Located just at the midpoint of all bridges of Istanbul, within close reach of both airports, offering easy transport means thanks to a metro connection, just next to TTNET Arena, Skyland Istanbul is the newest hub of the new Istanbul a haven from the hectic buzz of Maslak and Levent.

Be it the residential tower, the business tower, the international hotel chain or the shopping mall -each one of the centers at Skyland Istanbul is a project in itself. Skyland Istanbul is simply a vibrant hub for 12,000-persons. A new life is about to begin at Skyland Istanbul –a project bound to be mentioned among the iconic buildings of Europe with an architecture that is well-suited to Istanbul.























































http://www.havadanemlak.com/projeni...stanbulun_havadan_yeni_fotograflari-6835.html


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Plaza*

*Zorlu Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 170m
*FLOORS:* 42 floors
*CONSTRUCTION START:* 2010
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

www.tabanlioglu.com.tr

Thus multi-storey, high-rise office tower is located in the financial district of Istanbul, housing several of the world’s top financial institutions and other service sector leaders.

The complex consists of a 196-metre, major office tower with 47 office floors and garden; offices at floors 2 to 4 being the back wing at street level and below grade, relevant to the contours and backward sloping of the property.

The positioning of the masses naturally introduces 3 interior courts by uplifting the low-rise section and due to the elevation difference of the land. The terraced slope is encircled by garden-offices which have visual access both to the street and the patios.

The form of the tower with two telescoped blocks maximises the amount of perimeter; the structure gives a more fragile impression then one thick standard block and gains more rooms with a view that is supported by glass use on the façade where convenient, not having a massive surface.

Indentations in geometric forms differentiate the four communal areas separating 5 different office zones; there are meeting rooms, maintenance facilities and interior gardens at each notch born out of the intersection of the two blocks. Fritted glass applied at the office levels for sun control also designates the office zones, whereas sheer glass is used at the common areas. Each buffer zone is composed of 2 storeys and a mezzanine. Beside its transparency, the movement on the façade refers to interior functions that make the building genuine and legible from afar. Due to angled façades and forms, the building gives distinct impressions at different perspectives.

Compartments of the low-rise, like the tail of the office block, comprise a zig-zag shaped long main block and 3 smaller blocks connected to each other via bridges. Their irregular forms punctuate the vivid movement of the ground in horizontal term. The roof of these units is designed as green landscape areas. The structural diversity reflects on the positioning of the social areas, like cafes and inner gardens, in the patios sheltered by the pendent console above them. Green zones at courtyards provide a warm, natural and authentic atmosphere at the lower levels and create a view for the high-rise above. Being the main entrance, the transparent entrance box is formed on Büyükdere Street, as the prolongation of the low-rise behind the tower.

A contribution to the developing architectural vocabulary of the Boulevard, ultimately the iconic skyscraper is a powerful yet modest statement of corporate power.


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Center*

*Torun Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.toruncenter.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 43 fl, 43 fl & 39 fl


----------



## Josedc

apparently business is booming in Instanbul


----------



## Avemano

Josedc said:


> apparently business is booming in Instanbul


I would say more : business is boombigboombadabooming in Instanbul :banana:

There is no real coherence in all these projects but from what I know about this city, there has always been a lot of architectural diversity there, which is normal for a city between Europe and Middle Orient.


----------



## Jakob

*Ottomare Suites*

*Ottomare Suites*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ottomare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 116 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/95430293


----------



## Jakob

*Terrace Tema*

*Terrace Tema*

http://www.terracetema.com/

*HEIGHT:* 170 m & 135 m
*FLOORS:* 40 fl & 30 fl




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/95429916









https://foursquare.com/elb_ruzz


----------



## Jakob

*Bikur Plaza*

*Bikur Plaza*

http://www.kreatifmimarlik.com/#/en-US/works/bikur

Bikur Plaza was designed with the purpose of creating an office building with maximum efficiency on a small lot located in the rediscovered part of Istanbul, on Kagithane Cendere Street. The square shaped prismatic mass is placed with an angle to the street to create triangular areas on the ground providing a convenient entrance to the parking floors below. The ground floor consists of commercial facilities and the upper floors are designed as 'A class office spaces' with a total construction area of 12.000 sqm. The building displays a unique identity with rounded corners and graphite-colored facade in Cendere Street.


----------



## Jakob

*Colourful Stairs in Cihangir*

*Colourful Stairs in Cihangir*

http://www.arkitera.com/haber/index...enk-merdivenler/16894?operation=disable-cache


----------



## Jakob

*Leopardus*

*Leopardus*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*ARCHITECT: * Çamoğlu Mimarlık




























Pix taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbloom*

*Istanbloom *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 150 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DBArchitects






































https://foursquare.com/yunusgulerr


----------



## Jakob

*Exen Plaza*

*Exen Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 44 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DBArchitects




























http://www.5thvillage.me/u/zafertunakilic/


----------



## Jakob

*Bulvar 216*

*Bulvar 216*

http://www.tagoarchitects.com/

Bulvar 216 is one of the important trade center in Asian part of Istanbul because of it’s location. Due to its proximity to the city center and the financial district, it has a great importance for the users. It contains stores and moduler offices in various metersquares.



















http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...utlarinin-havadan-yeni-goruntuleri-10757.html


----------



## Jakob

*TAO Tower*

*TAO Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...is-projesi-davetli-mimari-proje-yarismasi/445

*FLOORS:* 40 fl
*HEIGHT:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Kreatif Mimarlık



















Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Orjin Maslak*

*Orjin Maslak*

*HEIGHT:* 60 m
*FLOORS:* 13 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOP Architekten





































http://www.5thvillage.me/u/memohikmet/










Maslak Skyline from Sapphire Istanbul by enginutkan, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

my oh my... Istanbul has so many drools worthy project...


----------



## bozenBDJ

Istanbul sure has so many cool (new) projects going on... i & the city of Jakarta is jealous :tongue2: .


----------



## Jakob

*West City*

*West City*

www.batisehir.com/


----------



## denizpolat

*Extreme Bakırköy
*

http://www.msamimarlik.com.tr/#


----------



## denizpolat

*Küçükyalı Shopping Center and Hotel Project*


Location	: Maltepe, İstanbul
Planned Project	: Shopping Center and Hotel Project
Concept Design	: Elkus Manfredi
Date of Opening	: 2015 2.Quarter














































http://www.rgy.com.tr/portfoy/proje_detay.aspx?PID=9[/QUOTE]


----------



## denizpolat

* Nurol Park-Güneşli*


----------



## denizpolat

*Metropol Istanbul| Ataşehir*


----------



## denizpolat

*Mesa Kartal*





































http://www.havadanemlak.com/projenin...i-6638_18.html


----------



## Eric Offereins

I've been in Istanbul last weekend and made a few updates, but unfortunately, the projects are hard to find on this forum if you don't know their name.

Some pics:




































skyline:


----------



## Erhan

This is Exen Plaza  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1221893&page=3


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Thanks, I found some already. 



















What is the name of the tower to the right ?


----------



## www.sercan.de

This one
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=945366


----------



## Erhan

This is Torun Tower. Btw, did you enjoy your stay?


----------



## Jakob

*Kapital Tower*

*Kapital Tower*

*FLOORS:* 24 fl



















http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...t-calismalari-havadan-goruntulendi-10787.html


----------



## Eric Offereins

Erhan said:


> ..
> This is Torun Tower. Btw, did you enjoy your stay?
> 
> ..


Thanks. Yes I was there 19-21 August, then went for a tour through Turkey and stayed in Istanbul again on 1-2 september.
Istanbul is a great city but the traffic there is just madness. 

some left overs:


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Tower*

*Torun Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 190 m
*FLOORS:* 44 fl


Torun Tower continues to rise in Esentepe, the centre of business world, as the only class A+ office project in the area. With 34 floors and an office area of 66,000 square meters on a land of 15 decares, Torun Tower will bring in the business world office options from 350 square meters to 1,000 square meters.
With a distance as short as 10 m to Gayrettepe Metro Station, Torun Tower offers two different office types as tower and horizontal offices. The tower type office floor in the project will be the largest leasable tower office floor in Istanbul with an average area of 1,700 square meters. The two horizontal office floors formed according to garden and terrace concepts will involve offices from 800 to 1,900 square meters.
Torun Tower which will be completed in the second quarter of 2014 will serve as leasable office area.





































http://www.havadanemlak.com/projeni...jesinin_havadan_yeni_fotograflari-6891_9.html



















https://foursquare.com/hanifiseker


----------



## Jakob

*Ritim Istanbul*

*Ritim Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*FLOORS:* 39 fl, 36 fl, 34 fl, 18 fl & 9 fl
*VIDEO:* http://www.ritimistanbul.com/ritimistanbul-tanitimfilmi.html















































http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...evlerinin-havadan-yeni-goruntuleri-10819.html


----------



## Jakob

*Soyak Plaza*

*Soyak Plaza**
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 35 floors
*COMPLETION:* 2012
*ARCHITECT:* Pei Cobb Freed & Partners

Preparation work is underway for a new project to be located in the Turkish city of Istanbul. The project is being built to be the new headquarters for the Soyak Corporation and will be named the Soyak Plaza with its main centre-piece, a 160 metre tower.

The tower is the work of New York based architects Pei Cobb Freed and Partners. When viewed from the front rises from a square shaped base with an off set podium section, and as it rises it tapers inwards into an almost pyramid like shape before tapering backwards to its peak with asymmetric, sheer facades.

The facades will be fully glazed in two toned glazing which runs in horizontal bands around the tower. The eight storey podium section is partially sunk underground with the above surface portion glazed the same as the tower, this will feature open courtyards. In contrast the top of the tower will feature a 28 metre tall enclosed roof garden which will offer a relaxing place to hang out and give great views of the city below.

With recent seismic events in mind the company insisted the tower be capable of being operational after a major event, the design team employed a technique known as Performance Based Design to enable the tower to withstand a major quake, take an amount of damage in limited, defined zones but still allow for continued occupancy after the event with minimal fuss.

This technique is commonly used on regular buildings but applying the principles to a building with the geometric complexities involved in this tower is somewhat unusual.

The tower will house premium office space along with internal courtyards and winter gardens, the below ground portion will house parking spaces.

Work on the tower is expected to be completed by 2012. 




















Pictures taken by Ramo#23:


----------



## Jakob

*Renovation of Bulgarian St. Stephen Church*

*Renovation of Bulgarian St. Stephen Church*



> The Bulgarian St Stephen Church (Bulgarian: Църква „Свети Стефан“; Turkish: Sveti Stefan Kilisesi), also known as the Bulgarian Iron Church, is a Bulgarian Orthodox church in Fatih, Istanbul, Turkey, famous for being made of cast iron. The church belongs to the Bulgarian minority in the city. The Bulgarians of the Ottoman Empire used to pray at the churches of the Phanar Orthodox Patriarchy, but due to nationalistic movements, Bulgarians were allowed a national church in the 19th century, the Bulgarian Exarchate.
> 
> The richly ornamented church is a three-domed cross-shaped basilica. The altar faces the Golden Horn and a 40 m-high belfry, the six bells of which were cast in Yaroslavl, rises above the narthex. Initially, a small wooden church was erected on the shore of the Golden Horn between Balat and Fener squares (near Eyüp district), where the current church is located. A house was donated by the statesman Stefan Bogoridi and it was reorganized as a wooden church. It was inaugurated on 9 October 1849 and became an important site of the Bulgarian National Revival. The Ottoman royal decree of 28 February 1870 establishing the Bulgarian Exarchate was first read in the church.
> 
> After the original wooden structure suffered from a fire, the larger current building was constructed at its place. An iron frame was preferred to concrete reinforcement due to the weak ground conditions. The construction plans were prepared by Hovsep Aznavur, an Armenian of Istanbul origin. An international competition was conducted to produce the prefabricated parts of the church, won by an Austrian company, R. Ph. Waagner. The prefabricated parts, weighing 500 tons, were produced in Vienna in 1893-1896 and transported to Istanbul by ship through the Danube and the Black Sea.
> 
> After one and a half years' work, the church was completed in 1898 and inaugurated by Exarch Joseph on 8 September that year. The main skeleton of the church was made of steel and covered by metal boards. All the pieces were attached together with nuts, bolts, rivets or welding. In terms of architecture, the church combines Neo-Gothic and Neo-Baroque influences.
> 
> St. Stephen was the product of 19th century experimentation with prefabricated iron churches. The British, who invented corrugated iron in 1829, manufactured portable iron churches to send to far-flung colonies like Australia. The Eiffel Tower's creator, French engineer Gustave Eiffel, designed iron churches that were sent as far as the Philippines and Peru. Now St Stephen is one of the world's few surviving prefabricated cast iron churches.
> 
> On December 27, 2010, Saint Stephen's feast day, a celebratory mass was held at the church in honor of its patron saint. Attending were the Vratsa metropolitan Kalinik, bishop Naum, Chief Secretary of the Bulgarian Holy Synod, and representatives of the "St. Stephen Church" Foundation. Honoring the celebration the dome of the church was gold-plated using funds donated by the Bulgarians of Plovdiv.
> 
> In addition to the St. Stephen Church, there is another Bulgarian Orthodox church in Istanbul—the St. Demetrius Church in Feriköy.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulgarian_St._Stephen_Church


Picture taken by Rittee:


----------



## Jakob

*Now Bomonti*

*Now Bomonti*

http://www.nowbomonti.com.tr/


----------



## Jakob

*Renaissance Business Center*

*Renaissance Business Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 185 m
*FLOORS:* 38 fl

Renaissance Tower is located on the Asian side of Istanbul at the intersection of the two major highways that connect the continents. Due to efforts coordinated by the government, the Atasehir area is emerging into a financial center with all necessary infrastructures, as well as residential, retail and varied amenities to support a new world-class commercial development. At the center of this new prime location is the Renaissance Tower.

A fusion of cultural response and sustainable concerns guided the design. Renaissance Tower’s chiseled massing takes cues from Ottoman geometric motifs and draws inspiration from surrounding local landforms. The tower rises from its base and meets the sky gracefully to redefine Istanbul’s skyline, and become a new symbol of the city.

The tower is rotated 33 degrees for optimum solar control as determined through insolation modeling. A stippled golden scrim, tuned to the solar orientation, further reduces heat load. Together, these enable the incorporation of floor-to-ceiling glass while simultaneously achieving ambitious energy efficiency goals. A marriage of performance and ornament, this second skin coveys the spirit and aura of “The East”.

The tower features a four-sided structural glazed unitized glass curtain wall with full-depth shadow boxes, cantilevered metal scrim that provides intermittent shading on three elevations, double height sky gardens with structural glass spanning members, and a hybrid glass wall at the podium. The design is environmentally-friendly, using technologies such as floor-to-ceiling insulating glass to contain heat and maximize natural light, and an automatic daylight dimming system. Facets of the curtain wall to the east, south, and west have been designed with a perforated sunscreen panels as part of a sustainable strategy.

The unique asymmetric shape also gives the building a different appearance from every angle. Environmental emphasis is evident in green spaces laced through the tower. Three groupings of “sky-gardens” are strategically placed at key exposures. These two-story high gardens provide access to fresh air, a thermal buffer between the interior and exterior, and a respite for office workers. A larger exterior garden crowns the tower with a weave of planting and architectural elements. The base of the building is outfitted with varied features: a water garden reflects the tower and sky and a piazza provides a social focus. Taken together, these green spaces temper the insistent vertical stacking and hermetic environments often found in high-rise design.






































Pictures taken by Eric Offereins:



















Picture taken by omegaf:


----------



## Jakob

*Şan City*

*Şan City*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Source


*LOCATION:*
The site is situated on the previous location of the famous San theatre, which has now disappeared; at the heart of the centre of Istanbul, nearby Taksim, Harbiye and Nisantasi, which are the main prestigious retail areas of the city. 

*DESCRIPTION:*
The project is conceived as an innovative mixed complex with retail, cultural, hotel and office functions.
This development distinguishes itself from other mixed complexes by its specific theme dedicated to fashion and developed in partnership with renowned brands , by its organic, fully modular architecture, that can be adapted to the evolving needs defined by brands. Further typical features of the project are embodied by the presence of a public cultural function (new theatre), the creation of event areas, restaurants and a spa with a rooftop swimming pool surrounded by gardens and offering a panoramic view on Istanbul.
The altitude difference characterising the site allows for the creation of three half buried levels of retail areas and of 6 underground parking levels with room for more than 1600 vehicles.






































IMG_1824 by Mud Boy, on Flickr


IMG_1825 by Mud Boy, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ak-asya.com/

*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*HEIGHT:* 173m 
*ARCHITECT:* - 




























http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/saf_gayrimenkul/akasya-acibadem-avm-son-durum-10859.html


----------



## Jakob

*Palladium Tower*

*Palladium Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 180 m
*FLOORS:* 43 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SHCA
*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.palladiumtower.com/

With direct access from the Bosphorus Bridge and on the cross roads of the E5 and TEM highways in the Kozyatagi business district of Istanbul, the 1.7 hectare site makes a highly visible location for the new Palladium Tower. The building provides 49,500 sq m of efficiently planned flexible Grade A office space around a central core, offering floor plates of between 900 and 1,100 sq m suitable for single or multiple tenancies. The design includes naturally ventilated landscaped atria at each level for the benefit of the office occupiers.

A double height Reception Lobby to the office tower is approached from a landscaped drop off area and connects to meeting rooms, fitness, sauna, spa and cafeteria areas - all interior designed by SHCA. Parking for 838 cars is provided below ground.

The external façade has been designed to maximise daylight into the office spaces, whilst maintaining a high degree of thermal insulation. Coloured glass spandrel panels have been oriented horizontally at high levels to provide uninterrupted panoramic views of the Bosphorus sea. The tower has been split by the landscaped atria zones into a composition of elegant stacked forms, working with orthogonal geometry to ensure floor plate efficiency and overall building economy. Façade colour adds interest and expression, whilst external illumination emphasises the building's composition at night. 





























Pictures taken by hduru:


----------



## joecole

soyak plaza looks great


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Tower*

*Nurol Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 142 m
*FLOORS:* 35 fl

Nurol Tower rises at the heart of this town with its unique design and independent units with different sizes creating a brand new world on its own ground, a LEED Gold nominee, environment friendly world.

LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) is an internationally recognized green building certification system developed by the U.S. Green Building Council (USGBC). Nurol Tower matches all the requirements of the LEED Gold certificate with its ecological practices. Thus, Nurol Tower aims to be 40% more efficient in energy saving compared to its competitors. Also, all material used in its construction has been selected from materials with no harm on human health.

Nurol Tower is a friend of the earth, not only in its construction principles but in all its practices.

Nurol Tower Bazaar will make your daily life easier with its shops, restaurants and cafés. The two-story boutique mall covering 6000 square meters offers a selection of 36 shops to meet and welcome your daily entire needs.




























https://tr.foursquare.com/dvlc_hmz









https://tr.foursquare.com/mustafaonderci


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Center*

*Torun Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.toruncenter.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 43 fl, 43 fl & 39 fl






































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96272313









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96272421









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96272848


----------



## Jakob

*Faco Tower*

*Faco Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT*: 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM



















https://tr.foursquare.com/user/40227231


----------



## Jakob

*Greek minority set to open private university in Istanbul*

*Greek minority set to open private university in Istanbul*










http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/gr...anbul.aspx?pageID=238&nID=54862&NewsCatID=341



> Istanbul’s Greeks are preparing to open a private university, one of the community’s members has told the Hürriyet Daily News.
> 
> The university will teach in Turkish, Greek and English, and will have departments such as Greek Language and Literature, Medicine and International Law. It is planned to be opened in the Merkez Greek High School in the Beyoğlu district of central Istanbul.
> 
> The project bloomed after 2011, when the Turkish State passed a historic decree to return property taken away from minority foundations 75 years ago.
> 
> The Yeni Yüzyıl University Health Sciences Dean Ersi Abacı Kalfaoğlu said the community discussed what to do with the foundation and high school then, and she was elected as the High School foundation head.
> 
> After the project was first coined, there was huge support from both within and outside of the community and Abacı Kalfaoğlu said that Turkey’s Higher Education Board (YÖK) fully supported the idea. Now, even though there are some procedural problems such as the absence of an article which allows the building to be used as a university in the contract signed during the returning of the building, the Directorate General of Foundations is also aiding the project.
> 
> Abacı Kalfaoğlu said that the university’s foundation could help to lure the Istanbul-nascent Greek academics of the world.
> 
> “Definitely,” she said, in response to the question of whether there could be a “reverse brain drain.”
> 
> “We have started holding talks,” Abacı Kalfaoğlu explained. “We have contacted some really important names.”
> 
> The Greek community has been facing the problem of schools being closed down due to lack of students and it has many empty and unused buildings, which could serve as university faculty buildings.
> 
> “There are many possibilities in terms of buildings,” she said. “The biggest problem is budget. We need a serious budget for the restoration of the severely damaged buildings. We already knew that it was not an easy project. We are planning to cooperate with other Greek foundations on that subject.”
> 
> Abacı Kalfaoğlu underlined that the university was not necessarily a Greek community project, and said it would serve not only the community members.
> 
> “This is the project of a foundation,” she said. “It will serve the country directly. Our aim is to contribute to the Turkish and Greek friendship, by way of science.”
> 
> The minority foundations representative for the Directorate General of Foundations, Laki Vingas, said this was a project that needed to be supported.
> 
> “Developing the minority communities serves the development of Turkey’s democracy, and it shows the harmony that exists in the community with the cosmopolitan structure,” Vingas said. “I am trying to contribute to any project in that sense. That is the only way we can develop a new and equal community.”


----------



## Fotografer

Incredible projects (Faco Tower etc.) and developing. I am glad that there are still places in Europe where the city develops themselves , builds something, you will see technological progress, not only in Dubai, Kuwait, China


----------



## Jakob

*River Plaza*

*River Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://turkey.cushwakeproperty.com/en/property-type/office/ozdilek-plaza/

River Plaza is located on Buyukdere Street within the district of Levent, the heart of Istanbul’s business district. River Plaza occupies a prominent location within an easy reach of both motorways and bridges connecting Europe and Asia, as well as easy access to both airports.





































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/95820029









https://tr.foursquare.com/user/61393349









https://tr.foursquare.com/user/6856380


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Naval Museum*

*Istanbul Naval Museum*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage


















































*Naval Museum reopening its doors soon*

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/na...-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=55133&NewsCatID=385


































































> The Naval Museum in Istanbul’s Beşiktaş neighborhood, where renovation works have been ongoing since 2007, will reopen its doors on Oct. 4. The museum, the biggest of its kind in Turkey, is home to 20,000 artworks and archives of 20 million documents. The most treasured piece of the museum is the world’s oldest galliot.
> 
> The Naval Museum’s Commander, Fatih Erbaş, said the museum was founded in 1897 by Commander Süleyman Nutki and was moved from Istanbul from time to time for a variety of reasons. He said it served in Dolmabahçe Palace in 1948 after World War II and was then moved to its current location in Beşiktaş in 1961.
> 
> Erbaş said they had decided to widen the display area in 2005, organizing a competition to determine how the construction would go ahead, with the winning proposal being that which was implemented.
> 
> The main building of the Naval Museum has been constructed in line with that project.
> 
> “The construction of the main museum building started in 2007 and ended in 2011. The main building is home to a boats gallery as well as the Barbaros Hayrettin Paşa Exhibition Hall in the lower floor and the Süleyman Nutki Multi-Functional Hall in the upper floor. We also have a hall bearing the name of Haluk Şehsuvaroğlu, who served as the director of the museum for 15 years. The Çaka Bey Hall functions as a gallery for temporary exhibitions, on the lower floor. The museum also includes the administrational building and sales stores. The operation of the museum will be different after the end of restoration,” Erbaş said.
> 
> *20,000 artworks in museum inventory*
> 
> He said the museum inventory included nearly 20,000 artworks. A historic galliot, which is the only one in the world, is the most notable piece in the museum. “It is presumed that the galliot belonged to the Ottoman sultan Mehmet II but research has showed that it dates back to the beginning of the 17th century, the term of Mehmet III. Galliots served as war tools on international waters for 2,000 years.
> 
> But this galliot was designed as a travel boat rather than a war tool,” he said.
> 
> Erbaş said history books referred to a galliot owned by the sultan Genç Osman. “We know that Murad VI is the younger brother of Genç Osman. He intended to keep the memories of his brother alive. It is believed that this galliot had been kept by him as a memoir of Genç Osman. The galliot is the world’s oldest one that was taken under protection before sinking,” he added.
> 
> He said the museum had 14 sultan’s boats, and most of them were from the 19th and 20th century.
> Erbaş said the museum also included four copies of the Ottoman traveler Piri Reis’ “Kitab-ı Bahriye.”
> 
> Speaking about the importance of the museum’s archive, he said that it was the second biggest archive of the Ottoman period.
> 
> He said that works continued on archive to make it more digitalized. “Our archive is open to researchers. They can work with a very user-friendly system. We have some 20 million documents in the archive. They are from the 19th and 20th centuries. We also have maps, manuscripts and photographs as well as wood processing works, paintings, busts, firmans, garvaures, sultan signatures, etc,” Erbaş said.
> 
> *Call for children and the youth*
> 
> “The museum is in the center of the city and it waits for you,” he said, calling out for children and families. He said they had contacts with provincial education directorates and invited schools to the museum for free.
> 
> Erbaş said the museum would be reopened on Oct. 4 and could be visited every day except Monday and Tuesday between 9 a.m. and 5 p.m. and between 10 a.m. and 6 p.m. at weekends. “The fee is 1.70 Turkish Liras for students and 5 liras for adults. Our goal is to increase the number of visitors to 200,000 a year,” he said.


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak No:1 Commercial Center*

*Maslak No:1 Commercial Center**
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://maslakno1.com/eng/default.asp

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 28 floors
*COMPLETION:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

The project prepared for the office building that is to be situated on the Mecidiyeköy-Maslak axis, near the Istinye junction, where Turkey’s foreign capital takes its most visible form, was conditioned by the tension that came out of the density of its environs, and the tight space allocated. It was the clients' wish that the construction would be a prestigious building, just like all the other surrounding structures which meant to be prominent, but instead give the impression of having been developed with no certain rule, plan or order.

Apart from the other projects along the Büyükdere Avenue, which is the main business district of Istanbul, Maslak No.1 Office Tower was designed to enrich the quality of the typical office space by vertical gardens. In order to accomplish that, a rational office block which was planned over a rational 8.25 x 8.25 m grid, enveloped with a free formed glazing system. The envelope, acting as a secondary facade in south and west directions, is detached from the building up to 17 meters wide letting vertical gardens in 20 meters high. The space in-between two facades was considered as a buffer both for the acoustical and the climatic sense.

The curvilinear plan of the facade formed by the 150x200 cm rectangular modules was designed regarding the perception from the highway. The facade was considered as a silicon glazing system having a translucent film layer over it. The opacity of the film layer diverse, up to the orientation of the curvilinear facade; on southern façade a less transparent pattern was chosen; however in north, almost a transparent film was used.






































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96736453


----------



## Jakob

*Şişli Municipality Building*

*Şişli Municipality Building*

http://www.boranekincimimarlik.com/v2/#/en_US/project=139:::SISLI_BELEDIYE BINASI




























Pictures taken by Reichberg:


----------



## Jakob

*Arista Bomonti Tower*

*Arista Bomonti Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.aristalife.com/

*HEIGHT:* 102 m
*FLOORS:* 28 fl




















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96736300


----------



## Jakob

*Promesa Seba Tower*

*Promesa Seba Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 110 m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Loft Architects 














































https://foursquare.com/hakman306









https://foursquare.com/user/23809286









http://500px.com/photo/52449964


----------



## Jakob

*Spine Tower*

*Spine Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 201 m
*FLOORS:* 47 fl



















http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=79&ptype=9




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9937308









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99373058









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99372636


----------



## Jakob

*Levent 199*

*Levent 199*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 170m
*FLOORS:* 42 floors
*CONSTRUCTION START:* 2010
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

www.tabanlioglu.com.tr

Thus multi-storey, high-rise office tower is located in the financial district of Istanbul, housing several of the world’s top financial institutions and other service sector leaders.

The complex consists of a 196-metre, major office tower with 47 office floors and garden; offices at floors 2 to 4 being the back wing at street level and below grade, relevant to the contours and backward sloping of the property.

The positioning of the masses naturally introduces 3 interior courts by uplifting the low-rise section and due to the elevation difference of the land. The terraced slope is encircled by garden-offices which have visual access both to the street and the patios.

The form of the tower with two telescoped blocks maximises the amount of perimeter; the structure gives a more fragile impression then one thick standard block and gains more rooms with a view that is supported by glass use on the façade where convenient, not having a massive surface.

Indentations in geometric forms differentiate the four communal areas separating 5 different office zones; there are meeting rooms, maintenance facilities and interior gardens at each notch born out of the intersection of the two blocks. Fritted glass applied at the office levels for sun control also designates the office zones, whereas sheer glass is used at the common areas. Each buffer zone is composed of 2 storeys and a mezzanine. Beside its transparency, the movement on the façade refers to interior functions that make the building genuine and legible from afar. Due to angled façades and forms, the building gives distinct impressions at different perspectives.

Compartments of the low-rise, like the tail of the office block, comprise a zig-zag shaped long main block and 3 smaller blocks connected to each other via bridges. Their irregular forms punctuate the vivid movement of the ground in horizontal term. The roof of these units is designed as green landscape areas. The structural diversity reflects on the positioning of the social areas, like cafes and inner gardens, in the patios sheltered by the pendent console above them. Green zones at courtyards provide a warm, natural and authentic atmosphere at the lower levels and create a view for the high-rise above. Being the main entrance, the transparent entrance box is formed on Büyükdere Street, as the prolongation of the low-rise behind the tower.

A contribution to the developing architectural vocabulary of the Boulevard, ultimately the iconic skyscraper is a powerful yet modest statement of corporate power.





























Levent by baybarskirman, on Flickr


Levent by baybarskirman, on Flickr


Levent by baybarskirman, on Flickr


Levent by baybarskirman, on Flickr


Levent by baybarskirman, on Flickr


Levent by baybarskirman, on Flickr


Levent by baybarskirman, on Flickr

http://500px.com/photo/52449964


----------



## Jakob

*Vadi Istanbul*

*Vadi Istanbul*

http://www.vadistanbul.com/
























































http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=83&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

*Kar Maslak Office*

*Kar Maslak Office*

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=61&ptype=1

A precisely ordered geometry is being joined to the skyline of Istanbul’s developing downtown Maslak, Kar Maslak Office engages with it surrounding by creating an urban courtyard. The building rises on two wings and energizes the indoor and outdoor activities by creating semi-public areas interacting with its surrounding. Kar Maslak Office, reaching to 57.000 sq.m, seeks to combine with its surrounding while articulating a vibrant vertical element that is conceived as an urban curtain. Instead of creating a single high rise structure, the design goes with a two tiers physical expression to domesticize the building mass. Transforming the vertical energy into a horizontal mobility is a deliberated design approach to bring an alternative building fabric in the particular area. It is a fact that Maslak is developing with high-rises that demonstrate the increasing energy of Istanbul. However, without creating permeable environments interplaying with those assertive buildings, Maslak would not be accessible by pedestrians and there might not be a beating hearth of the city. Kar Maslak Office sets itself as both a critic and an option for the urbanization undergoes in Maslak. The building opens itself, makes itself “tangible” and boosts a public life around it to advocate a more human scale oriented architecture.



















http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=134&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

*Eclipse Maslak*

*Eclipse Maslak*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.eclipsemaslak.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 36 fl










http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=75&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

*Soyak Plaza*

*Soyak Plaza**
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 35 floors
*COMPLETION:* 2012
*ARCHITECT:* Pei Cobb Freed & Partners

Preparation work is underway for a new project to be located in the Turkish city of Istanbul. The project is being built to be the new headquarters for the Soyak Corporation and will be named the Soyak Plaza with its main centre-piece, a 160 metre tower.

The tower is the work of New York based architects Pei Cobb Freed and Partners. When viewed from the front rises from a square shaped base with an off set podium section, and as it rises it tapers inwards into an almost pyramid like shape before tapering backwards to its peak with asymmetric, sheer facades.

The facades will be fully glazed in two toned glazing which runs in horizontal bands around the tower. The eight storey podium section is partially sunk underground with the above surface portion glazed the same as the tower, this will feature open courtyards. In contrast the top of the tower will feature a 28 metre tall enclosed roof garden which will offer a relaxing place to hang out and give great views of the city below.

With recent seismic events in mind the company insisted the tower be capable of being operational after a major event, the design team employed a technique known as Performance Based Design to enable the tower to withstand a major quake, take an amount of damage in limited, defined zones but still allow for continued occupancy after the event with minimal fuss.

This technique is commonly used on regular buildings but applying the principles to a building with the geometric complexities involved in this tower is somewhat unusual.

The tower will house premium office space along with internal courtyards and winter gardens, the below ground portion will house parking spaces.

Work on the tower is expected to be completed by 2012. 




















https://foursquare.com/user/41593354


















https://foursquare.com/oulcannkurt









https://tr.foursquare.com/v/4-levent/4b60804af964a5200dea29e3/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 42 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu




























Pictures taken by BaybarsKirman:


----------



## Jakob

*Now Bomonti*

*Now Bomonti*

http://nowbomonti.com.tr/




























https://foursquare.com/user/48083920


----------



## Jakob

*Leopardus*

*Leopardus*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*ARCHITECT: * Çamoğlu Mimarlık




























https://foursquare.com/user/67725978









https://foursquare.com/user/45150084


----------



## surya6.it

Mind blowing crapers!!


----------



## Jakob

*Orjin Maslak*

*Orjin Maslak*

*HEIGHT:* 60 m
*FLOORS:* 13 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOP Architekten





































http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=99423514&order=date_desc&user=4869515


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Naval Museum*

*Istanbul Naval Museum*

http://www.arkitera.com/haber/index/detay/deniz-muzesi-istanbul-siluetindeki-yerini-aldi/18378


----------



## Jakob

*Emaar Square*

*Emaar Square*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.emaarsquare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl, 33 fl & 33 fl





































https://foursquare.com/recepgundogann


----------



## Jakob

*Nef Residences Dört Levent 09*

*Nef Residences Dört Levent 09*

http://www.nef.com.tr/eng/nef_residences_dort_levent.php














































Picture taken by BaybarsKirman:


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak No:1 Commercial Center*

*Maslak No:1 Commercial Center**
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://maslakno1.com/eng/default.asp

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 28 floors
*COMPLETION:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

The project prepared for the office building that is to be situated on the Mecidiyeköy-Maslak axis, near the Istinye junction, where Turkey’s foreign capital takes its most visible form, was conditioned by the tension that came out of the density of its environs, and the tight space allocated. It was the clients' wish that the construction would be a prestigious building, just like all the other surrounding structures which meant to be prominent, but instead give the impression of having been developed with no certain rule, plan or order.

Apart from the other projects along the Büyükdere Avenue, which is the main business district of Istanbul, Maslak No.1 Office Tower was designed to enrich the quality of the typical office space by vertical gardens. In order to accomplish that, a rational office block which was planned over a rational 8.25 x 8.25 m grid, enveloped with a free formed glazing system. The envelope, acting as a secondary facade in south and west directions, is detached from the building up to 17 meters wide letting vertical gardens in 20 meters high. The space in-between two facades was considered as a buffer both for the acoustical and the climatic sense.

The curvilinear plan of the facade formed by the 150x200 cm rectangular modules was designed regarding the perception from the highway. The facade was considered as a silicon glazing system having a translucent film layer over it. The opacity of the film layer diverse, up to the orientation of the curvilinear facade; on southern façade a less transparent pattern was chosen; however in north, almost a transparent film was used.






































http://www.cagla.com/Projects_tr.aspx


----------



## Jakob

*Quasar Istanbul*

*Quasar Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.quasaristanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -























































http://www.hmsinsaat.com.tr/projeler/detay/devam-eden-projeler


----------



## Jakob

*Rhythm of Istanbul*

*Rhythm of Istanbul*

http://ecf.com.tr/project_detail.php?proje_id=133#


----------



## Jakob

*Kartal Konut Plaza*

*Kartal Konut Plaza*

http://www.camoglu.com.tr/project-detail.php?project_code=kartal-konut


----------



## Jakob

*Renaissance Business Center*

*Renaissance Business Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 185 m
*FLOORS:* 38 fl

Renaissance Tower is located on the Asian side of Istanbul at the intersection of the two major highways that connect the continents. Due to efforts coordinated by the government, the Atasehir area is emerging into a financial center with all necessary infrastructures, as well as residential, retail and varied amenities to support a new world-class commercial development. At the center of this new prime location is the Renaissance Tower.

A fusion of cultural response and sustainable concerns guided the design. Renaissance Tower’s chiseled massing takes cues from Ottoman geometric motifs and draws inspiration from surrounding local landforms. The tower rises from its base and meets the sky gracefully to redefine Istanbul’s skyline, and become a new symbol of the city.

The tower is rotated 33 degrees for optimum solar control as determined through insolation modeling. A stippled golden scrim, tuned to the solar orientation, further reduces heat load. Together, these enable the incorporation of floor-to-ceiling glass while simultaneously achieving ambitious energy efficiency goals. A marriage of performance and ornament, this second skin coveys the spirit and aura of “The East”.

The tower features a four-sided structural glazed unitized glass curtain wall with full-depth shadow boxes, cantilevered metal scrim that provides intermittent shading on three elevations, double height sky gardens with structural glass spanning members, and a hybrid glass wall at the podium. The design is environmentally-friendly, using technologies such as floor-to-ceiling insulating glass to contain heat and maximize natural light, and an automatic daylight dimming system. Facets of the curtain wall to the east, south, and west have been designed with a perforated sunscreen panels as part of a sustainable strategy.

The unique asymmetric shape also gives the building a different appearance from every angle. Environmental emphasis is evident in green spaces laced through the tower. Three groupings of “sky-gardens” are strategically placed at key exposures. These two-story high gardens provide access to fresh air, a thermal buffer between the interior and exterior, and a respite for office workers. A larger exterior garden crowns the tower with a weave of planting and architectural elements. The base of the building is outfitted with varied features: a water garden reflects the tower and sky and a piazza provides a social focus. Taken together, these green spaces temper the insistent vertical stacking and hermetic environments often found in high-rise design.






































Picture taken by hduru:









https://foursquare.com/user/43500673


----------



## Jakob

*Halaskargazi*

*Halaskargazi*

http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com/project.cfm?id=5176

Lately suffering a depreciation, degenerated since 1980s, the site is known as the pioneering zone for multi-family apartment buildings of Istanbul in the beginning of the 20th century. Today very rarely used by residents but widely occupied by street shops and as their storage at upper levels. The site is to be regenerated into a residential-led enlivened zone that also serves as a regional passage with inner gardens and patios, connecting the lower and higher income social groups and living areas. The vicinity spans a high-density residential community in one of the oldest residential areas of Istanbul.

The project blends with the existing mid-rise architecture and creates a comfortable and healthy environment that provides outdoor spaces and facilities, shops and cafes to establish an urban quarter linked to pedestrian routes with good transportation connections including the subway access.

The project envisages protecting and enhancing the social fabric of the informal neighborhoods by improving the living conditions. Social interaction and leisure zones will be annexed around the public spaces, which will also include renovating the samples of early twentieth century buildings. Some of the existing buildings will transform into cultural buildings, hotels, restaurants and cafes. Trade facilities will be rejuvenated to renew employment opportunities, tracing the routes and texture.

The project aims to restore the urban fabric and citizen interaction through the creation of well integrated functions and developments within a 21st century architectural vocabulary.

Concept of fixing the city life, by claiming the zone's residential potential with reference to its close history, suggests new functions for existing buildings and opening the spaces to public use. The project naturally becomes a passage between diversities and an urban meeting space. Architectural attitude of the lively quarter will also repair the damage upon the social and economic fabric, as well as the betterment of building quality. The renewed social relations will create a contemporary life around the magnetic public spaces in a dynamic and pleasant neighborhood.


----------



## Jakob

*Levent 199*

*Levent 199*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 170m
*FLOORS:* 42 floors
*CONSTRUCTION START:* 2010
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

www.tabanlioglu.com.tr

Thus multi-storey, high-rise office tower is located in the financial district of Istanbul, housing several of the world’s top financial institutions and other service sector leaders.

The complex consists of a 196-metre, major office tower with 47 office floors and garden; offices at floors 2 to 4 being the back wing at street level and below grade, relevant to the contours and backward sloping of the property.

The positioning of the masses naturally introduces 3 interior courts by uplifting the low-rise section and due to the elevation difference of the land. The terraced slope is encircled by garden-offices which have visual access both to the street and the patios.

The form of the tower with two telescoped blocks maximises the amount of perimeter; the structure gives a more fragile impression then one thick standard block and gains more rooms with a view that is supported by glass use on the façade where convenient, not having a massive surface.

Indentations in geometric forms differentiate the four communal areas separating 5 different office zones; there are meeting rooms, maintenance facilities and interior gardens at each notch born out of the intersection of the two blocks. Fritted glass applied at the office levels for sun control also designates the office zones, whereas sheer glass is used at the common areas. Each buffer zone is composed of 2 storeys and a mezzanine. Beside its transparency, the movement on the façade refers to interior functions that make the building genuine and legible from afar. Due to angled façades and forms, the building gives distinct impressions at different perspectives.

Compartments of the low-rise, like the tail of the office block, comprise a zig-zag shaped long main block and 3 smaller blocks connected to each other via bridges. Their irregular forms punctuate the vivid movement of the ground in horizontal term. The roof of these units is designed as green landscape areas. The structural diversity reflects on the positioning of the social areas, like cafes and inner gardens, in the patios sheltered by the pendent console above them. Green zones at courtyards provide a warm, natural and authentic atmosphere at the lower levels and create a view for the high-rise above. Being the main entrance, the transparent entrance box is formed on Büyükdere Street, as the prolongation of the low-rise behind the tower.

A contribution to the developing architectural vocabulary of the Boulevard, ultimately the iconic skyscraper is a powerful yet modest statement of corporate power.




























Pictures taken by BaybarsKirman:



















http://500px.com/photo/52449964


----------



## Jakob

*Kağıthane Redevelopment*

*Kağıthane Redevelopment*

http://www.egeyapigroup.com.tr/devam-projeler.asp


----------



## Jakob

*River Plaza*

*River Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://turkey.cushwakeproperty.com/en/property-type/office/ozdilek-plaza/

*HEIGHT:* 170m & 148m
*FLOORS:* 38fl & 37 fl

River Plaza is located on Buyukdere Street within the district of Levent, the heart of Istanbul’s business district. River Plaza occupies a prominent location within an easy reach of both motorways and bridges connecting Europe and Asia, as well as easy access to both airports.





































Pictures taken by BaybarsKirman:




























http://500px.com/photo/52061564


----------



## Jakob

*Nef Kagithane Housing*

*Nef Kagithane Housing*

http://www.dome.ws/EN/Project/Nef-Kagithane-Housing/709/All/0/1/0/0/0/0/1/


----------



## Jakob

*Third Bosphorus Bridge*

*Third Bosphorus Bridge*



















































http://www.koprufotograflari.com/









http://www.koprufotograflari.com/









http://www.koprufotograflari.com/









http://www.koprufotograflari.com/


----------



## Jakob

*Palladium Tower*

*Palladium Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 180 m
*FLOORS:* 43 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SHCA
*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.palladiumtower.com/

With direct access from the Bosphorus Bridge and on the cross roads of the E5 and TEM highways in the Kozyatagi business district of Istanbul, the 1.7 hectare site makes a highly visible location for the new Palladium Tower. The building provides 49,500 sq m of efficiently planned flexible Grade A office space around a central core, offering floor plates of between 900 and 1,100 sq m suitable for single or multiple tenancies. The design includes naturally ventilated landscaped atria at each level for the benefit of the office occupiers.

A double height Reception Lobby to the office tower is approached from a landscaped drop off area and connects to meeting rooms, fitness, sauna, spa and cafeteria areas - all interior designed by SHCA. Parking for 838 cars is provided below ground.

The external façade has been designed to maximise daylight into the office spaces, whilst maintaining a high degree of thermal insulation. Coloured glass spandrel panels have been oriented horizontally at high levels to provide uninterrupted panoramic views of the Bosphorus sea. The tower has been split by the landscaped atria zones into a composition of elegant stacked forms, working with orthogonal geometry to ensure floor plate efficiency and overall building economy. Façade colour adds interest and expression, whilst external illumination emphasises the building's composition at night. 























































Picture taken by hduru:










Kozyatagi von aydinsert auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 180m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.





















Picture taken by BaybarsKirman:










Istanbul Sunday Run by Schezar, on Flickr'


Istanbul Sunday Run by Schezar, on Flickr


Istanbul Sunday Run by Schezar, on Flickr

https://foursquare.com/srpltrkr









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=99916591&order=date_desc&user=1227986


----------



## Jakob

*New Pedestrian Bridge over the Golden Horn*

*New Pedestrian Bridge over the Golden Horn*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/halicte-sanat-ve-rekreasyon-koprusu/2628


----------



## Syndic

http://nextcity.org/forefront/view/tearing-down-istanbul



> *Can Istanbul Survive Its “Build Anything” Growth Strategy?*
> 
> Historically, building has been a byproduct of economic activity, not its driver. But in emerging cities throughout the developing world, construction is quickly becoming the preferred path to lightning-fast growth. This is certainly the case in Istanbul, a place one commentator recently declared a “constructocracy.” A top-down, government-led building binge is radically transforming the city, as skyscrapers, malls and marinas are thrown up with dizzying speed – not to respond to an existing need, but to stimulate the economy. But without proper planning and management, such unchecked growth threatens to turn Istanbul – and other cities like it – into congested, polluted, unlivable places. David Lepeska dives into the neighborhoods being roiled by Istanbul’s experiment in urban transformation and finds lives upended by a concrete revolution, and a glimpse of the urban future.


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak 1453*

*Maslak 1453*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.maslak1453.com/















































http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/galery/199/sisli_ayazaga.html


----------



## Jakob

*Sutluce Offices*

*Sutluce Offices*

http://www.urasdilekci.com/work/sutluce-offices/


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Center*

*Zorlu Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*Total land area:* 102.000 m²
*Total construction area:* 615.885 m²
*Greenspace:* 120.000 m²
*Jobs created for:* 4000 people 
*Stores:* 200 (approximate)
*Restaurants:* 15 (approximate)
*Performance arts center capacity:* 3.140 people 
*Residences:* 600 (approximate)
*Architect:* Emre Arolat & Tabanlioglu


The starting points for the creation of Zorlu Center were the magnificent and celebrated public spaces that have symbolized İstanbul and the other great cities of the world throughout history. Shaped by a thoroughly modern approach to architecture, Zorlu Center will serve as a bridge at a place where the Asian and European continents join. With its paramount location at one of the finest spots overlooking the Bosphorus and by virtue of the importance given to green infrastructure ( 75,220 m² of greenspace and 120,000 m² of recreational areas and gardens), Zorlu Center is well on its way to becoming an “international center of attraction”.

The Zorlu Center project simultaneously incorporates five separate but fully integrated functions. The 50,000 m² / 3,140-person capacity performance arts center which is planned for the complex will be a masterpiece in its own right. There will be an international-class hotel that will make a valuable and prestigious addition to İstanbul’s tourism industry and a shopping mall bringing together hundreds of world-famous brands and elite restaurants offering different options for different tastes. Both the Tower Residences with their breathtaking views and the Terrace Houses each with its own private garden and terrace have been specially designed to provide their occupants with all of the privileges of convenient access to a modern urban center combined with the feeling that one is not really in the city at all.

The Zorlu Center project is informed by the goals of creating a work of art that people will still be talking about a century from now and to contribute towards making our country an international center of attraction.


----------



## Jakob

*Vartaş Fikirtepe*

*Vartaş Fikirtepe *

http://www.vartasyapi.com/en/project-detail/urban-transformation





































The neighborhoods of Fikirtepe, Dumlupınar, Merdivenköy and Eğitim located between Istanbul Kadıköy-Center and E-5(D-100) Highway were taken into the scope of “Special Project Field” to improve the life quality by changing the physical and social environment.

Works continue in Fikirtepe on five (5) city blocks comprised of three (3) housing block making 76.000 m2 in total and two (2) commercial legend clocks making 36.750 m2 in total.

The construction covering an area of 817.420 m2 in total, which is comprised of 485.660 m2 of housing blocks and 331.760 m2 of commercial blocks, is planned to be made between the years of 2013 and 2016.


Vartaş aims to build approximately 3.800 housing units, 25.700 m2 commercial space and 83.200 m2 of office space by uniting all the parcels and cadastral blocks in the 3+2 building block.


----------



## Jakob

*Yeşilköy Saint Mary Syrian Orthodox Church*

*Yeşilköy Saint Mary Syrian Orthodox Church*

http://www.ergunmimarlik.com.tr/ind...49-yesilkoy-meryem-ana-suryani-kadim-kilisesi


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 42 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu




























Pictures taken by BaybarsKirman:


----------



## Jakob

*Dumankaya Modern*

*Dumankaya Modern*

https://www.facebook.com/dumankaya?fref=ts


----------



## denizpolat

*Selenium Ataköy*










*Merter Nef 13*










http://www.emlaktasondakika.com/Konut-Projeleri/Nef-Merter-nerede--ulasim/haber-71510.aspx


----------



## Jakob

*New Inönü Stadium*

*New Inönü Stadium*

http://www.arkitera.com/haber/index/detay/iste-yeni-inonu-stadyumu/12338


----------



## Jakob

*Skyland Istanbul*

*Skyland Istanbul*

http://skylandistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 284 m, 1 x 180 m
*FLOORS:* - 


Rising at the heart of the key highways of Istanbul in the European side, Skyland Istanbul features a TEM junction to link you with life while linking Istanbul with you.

Located just at the midpoint of all bridges of Istanbul, within close reach of both airports, offering easy transport means thanks to a metro connection, just next to TTNET Arena, Skyland Istanbul is the newest hub of the new Istanbul a haven from the hectic buzz of Maslak and Levent.

Be it the residential tower, the business tower, the international hotel chain or the shopping mall -each one of the centers at Skyland Istanbul is a project in itself. Skyland Istanbul is simply a vibrant hub for 12,000-persons. A new life is about to begin at Skyland Istanbul –a project bound to be mentioned among the iconic buildings of Europe with an architecture that is well-suited to Istanbul.























































https://foursquare.com/metinarolat


----------



## doguorsi2

Well if they would dig a bit more, they could find the magma and change the spinning direction of the planet!


----------



## Jakob

*Orjin Maslak*

*Orjin Maslak*

*HEIGHT:* 60m
*FLOORS:* 13fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOP Architekten





































Saturday Febuary 8; _pictures taken by myself_:





































http://500px.com/photo/58959566


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Tower*

*Nurol Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 142 m
*FLOORS:* 35 fl

Nurol Tower rises at the heart of this town with its unique design and independent units with different sizes creating a brand new world on its own ground, a LEED Gold nominee, environment friendly world.

LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) is an internationally recognized green building certification system developed by the U.S. Green Building Council (USGBC). Nurol Tower matches all the requirements of the LEED Gold certificate with its ecological practices. Thus, Nurol Tower aims to be 40% more efficient in energy saving compared to its competitors. Also, all material used in its construction has been selected from materials with no harm on human health.

Nurol Tower is a friend of the earth, not only in its construction principles but in all its practices.

Nurol Tower Bazaar will make your daily life easier with its shops, restaurants and cafés. The two-story boutique mall covering 6000 square meters offers a selection of 36 shops to meet and welcome your daily entire needs.




























Pictures taken by myself from Cloud 34:


----------



## Jakob

*Reform Maslak Business Center*

*Reform Maslak Business Center*

http://reforminsaat-tr.com/?sayfa=projelerimiz&alt_sayfa=devam_eden_projelerimiz

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl




























Saturday Febuary 8; _pictures taken by myself_:


----------



## Jakob

*Sur Yapi Offices*

*Sur Yapi Offices*

http://www.designboom.com/architecture/tago-architects-sur-yapi-offices-turkey/

*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects

sur yapi, a prominent turkish construction firm has headquartered itself in a mixed use building that reflects the aesthetic values of the company.
designed by istanbul-based tago architects, the high-density, three storey space is primarily relegated to the 2 basement levels, allowing for the
above-ground structure to engage in the dialogue of the landscape. the building is oriented to maximize the generous southlight, while dramatic,
faceted louvers act as a solar shading device. the louvers become part of the dynamic skin of the building, with richly grained, dark wooden slats
complementing slate planes of stone and concrete. material sophistication is an appropriate identifier for the construction company’s center of operations,
but the formal subtraction of the built volume on the western facade is an exuberant gesture that lends an unprecedented elegance to the architectonic makeup.

the deep gash and its smaller complement on the southwestern face are delineated by wood panels and made crisp by generous glazing. at night,
the illuminated boundary of the recessed perimeter emits an impressive yellow glow. the prismatic mass is a synthesis of the elements.
wood, stone and glass meet to create an architecture that exceeds the tectonic limits of a corporate space.


----------



## Jakob

*Merkez District Towers*

*Merkez District Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 69 fl, 56 fl & 42 fl
*ARCHITECT:* GreenbergFarrow


A mixed use complex with over 3,000,000 SF of retail, hotel, and residential space, our proposal for a 750,000 SF site in Sisli, Turkey invited visitors to stroll along tree lined paths and visually interact within the multiple courtyards and staggered terraces. Beneath the tower complex stands a retail and entertainment podium composing of a small Broadway type theatre, movie theatre, skating rink and convention center making the site a destination for people of all ages. Strategically located within walking distance of the city’s town center, the site’s office and hotel towers are set to welcome tenants and clientele alike. 















































http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr616/Bekir_Kurt_ucaktan_istanbul1450.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Kar Maslak Office*

*Kar Maslak Office*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* 2 design

A precisely ordered geometry is being joined to the skyline of Istanbul’s developing downtown Maslak, Kar Maslak Office engages with it surrounding by creating an urban courtyard. The building rises on two wings and energizes the indoor and outdoor activities by creating semi-public areas interacting with its surrounding. Kar Maslak Office, reaching to 57.000 sq.m, seeks to combine with its surrounding while articulating a vibrant vertical element that is conceived as an urban curtain. Instead of creating a single high rise structure, the design goes with a two tiers physical expression to domesticize the building mass. Transforming the vertical energy into a horizontal mobility is a deliberated design approach to bring an alternative building fabric in the particular area. It is a fact that Maslak is developing with high-rises that demonstrate the increasing energy of Istanbul. However, without creating permeable environments interplaying with those assertive buildings, Maslak would not be accessible by pedestrians and there might not be a beating hearth of the city. Kar Maslak Office sets itself as both a critic and an option for the urbanization undergoes in Maslak. The building opens itself, makes itself “tangible” and boosts a public life around it to advocate a more human scale oriented architecture.



















http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=134&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbloom*

*Istanbloom *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 150 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DBArchitects





























Saturday Febuary 8; _pictures taken by myself_:




















101413 - beer and gokarting (12) von nate.cho auf Flickr

Picture taken by Erhan:


----------



## Jakob

*Küçükyalı School*

*Küçükyalı School *

http://www.rgy.com.tr/portfoy/proje_detay.aspx?PID=41

This is an office project to be developed over a 35,521 sqm land in Maltepe, Istanbul. The project site is leased for 49 years. This is very close to RGY's Küçükyalı Shopping Centre and Hotel project, which will also be developed in Maltepe.

The property is located in Maltepe district on the Asian side of Istanbul. Maltepe is a rapidly developing region with increasing residential and commercial investments and a growing population. The property is located directly adjacent to the E-5 Highway and has good transport links to the Bosphorus Bridge, the second bridge and the new Sabiha Gökçen Airport. It is also well served by public buses and minibuses. In addition, the Kadıköy-Kartal metro line (which is expected to transport 70,000 passengers per hour and reduce the commuting time from Kadıköy to Kartal to 30 minutes) is in close vicinity with a metro station at Maltepe currently under construction.


----------



## Jakob

*Quasar Istanbul*

*Quasar Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.quasaristanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -






































Saturday Febuary 8; _picture taken by myself_:


----------



## Jakob

*Doğuş Office Tower*

*Doğuş Office Tower *

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 21fl



















http://www.instavillage.com/p/638204268659913301_353426835/









Picture taken by Jamıryo:


----------



## Jakob

*Faco Tower*

*Faco Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT*: 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM



















Picture taken by mks_vir:









https://foursquare.com/user/64744986


----------



## Numarine

*OKMEYDAN Urban Renewal *


----------



## doguorsi2

uke:


----------



## Jakob

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

Formation of the urban fabric in Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district shares similar motivations with European cities that were developed at the same period. In the beginning of 20th century, the urban movements towards cities resulted in the need for high quality urban residences for the urban bourgeoisie. In Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district, an urban fabric constituted of adjacent buildings which are up to 7-8 storey high created a modern urban space characterized by the notions of density and continuity. This fabric can be conceptualized as a structure that reigns whole district which has an architectural quality, created through the principles of proportion and order. The neighbourhood today, owned by the upper-middle class İstanbul elite, produces urban spaces which are also favored by city habitants of wide social backgrounds.

The plot in which Maçka Hotel will be built, is one of the plots which constitutes this structure. The new building infills its plot and sustains principle of density and continuity. The mass of the building follows Neo-classical/Renaissance order of base-body-coronet which characterizes the existing urban fabric. The building adapts itself to daily uses: the base exposes itself to the ground level, accompanying the life on the street. It creates metasthasis of retail activity from Abdi İpekçi street to relatively calmer Maçka Street. The rooms in the body of the building are exposed to three different sides that circumscribe the plot. The coronet settles on the roof with a set back from the facade and the articulation of mass is completed.

The main entrance of lobby faces Maçka Street. With an opening to Abdi İpekçi Street on the upper level, the lobby creates a passage between two streets. Articulating the lobby space to the daily life of Nişantaşı, this semi-restricted urban shortcut produces a restricted-public space of impermanent encounters between hotel visitors and domestic-upper-middle-class.

The facade articulation of the building is affected by the contrast between Abdi İpekçi and Maçka Streets. Urban fabric at Abdi İpekçi side stands for the structure which the new building is mimetically dependant on. However, when it comes to facade, the mimetic behaviour diminishes and a strong manner of mediaton takes charge. Having spent adequate time with the “found” one, a kind of deep empathy grows, our existence becomes open to its affections. Only way of existance beside it is just when we can start being ourselves again. Vertical proportions of the openings on facade is the most dominant character in visual memory. Parts of facade occupied by each room is divided into three vertical parts, forming a vertically stretched and deepened grid to inherit the massive impact of the the “existing”. The fragments are widened where the room behind gets larger. By this way, the grid becomes heterogeneous. This facade is not an abstraction of the existing urban facade. It is rather an inner dialogue triggered by the tension between new and “found”.

Feeling of containment in urban space, constituted by the début-de-siècle buildings that holds two sides of Abdi İpekci Street, melts into air when you turn the corner and feel the blowing of the wind coming through the Maçka Park. The never-ending rhytms of the building faces, the elegant proportions, which gives world its order, has gone, instead the primordial veird void in which the green valley has been created, starts to magnetize you. This park is a small bit of the huge urban park project of Prost that managed to survive today.

The facade of the hotel that faces Maçka Valley is exposed to ‘nature’ –sun and wind- as well as the Istanbul scene which has been naturalised with the distance brought by the green gap in-between. It builds a perforated screen to protect itself from the south-east sun. The screen is fragmented into smaller louvres to let the visitors manipulate the screen. Thus, facade of Maçka Street becomes a “living facade”, a changing composition due to time of day, weather and user preferences. These louvres resemble the louvres in late Ottoman mansion along Bosphorus, which are opened and closed each and every day, like a part of a daily ritual. The pattern of screen is an exact replica of famous fences at Galata Bridge.

The corner facing south is opened to Bosphorus view. Balconies surrounding the corner acts as a canopy for the storey below, protecting inner facade from the direct sunlight. The corner exists as a third species between two different facade.

Facade of the building displays three different characters affected by the differantiaon of urban spaces surrounding the plot. Rooms placed inside the body of building, are mediated through this facade. Unlike the debut-de-siecle apartments where every part of facade references to one particular order, Macka Hotel unveils milder face of contemporary architecture which tends adaptation more easily.





























Picture taken by eagle in sky:


















Picture taken by eagle in sky:


----------



## Jakob

*Ottomare Suites*

*Ottomare Suites*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ottomare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 116 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl



















http://www.dostinsaat.com/proje-detay.php?pid=124


----------



## denizpolat

*Balance Güneşli*



















http://www.emlaktasondakika.com/Kon...i-projesi-icin-start-verildi/haber-78544.aspx


----------



## denizpolat

*Kılıçoğlu Mermerler Plaza*
http://www.kilicoglugroup.com/tr/proje-detaylari/devam-eden-projeler/kilicoglu-mermerler-plaza
http://www.ergunmimarlik.com.tr/projeler.php?sayfa=projeler&projectid=109

Location























































http://www.propertyturk.net/mermerler-plaza-properties.1067.2.aspx

12 November










https://foursquare.com/v/mermerler-plaza-şantiyesi/5281f88a11d220634d5ab737


----------



## Jakob

*TPKP*

*TPKP *

http://www.gadarchitecture.com/tpkp-project-details-0,0,100134


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250m
*FLOORS:* -






































Pictures taken by kizilirmak:


----------



## Jakob

*Ziraat Bank Towers*

*Ziraat Bank Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 40 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF)

International architecture firm Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF) has shared its design for a new headquarters for Turkey’s largest and oldest financial institution, Ziraat Bank, in a modern, suburban district of Istanbul.

The two-tower, over 400,000m2 Ziraat Bank headquarters will be the centre‐piece of the new Istanbul International Financial Centre (IIFF), exemplifying Istanbul’s status as a global financial centre and Ziraat Bank's position as the country’s leading bank. The new complex, designed in association with locally‐ based architects A Tasarim Mimarlik and planned in tandem with KKS, will reflect the corporate image of financial service buildings currently emerging across the globe, whilst taking inspiration from its rich architectural context.

Drawing on the cultural heritage of Turkey and its great buildings over the course of history, the silhouette of the structure will create a significant architectural presence, distinguishing the new headquarters from its immediate neighbours within the future masterplan. The form of the building and its facade adopts motifs, geometrical patterns and symbols of the Ottoman Empire, including the Ottoman symbol of the Tugra; the seal of the Sultan. The Tugra symbol is prevalent throughout the design.

The podium is designed as a plinth for the towers, organising the interior and exterior spaces to create vibrant and dynamic public realm around the buildings. The towers, of 46 storeys and 40 storeys respectively, will rise from the podium, progressively becoming more transparent as they reach towards the sky. Facades and interior materials are inspired by their locality, combining high quality glass and metal frames to accentuate the building’s geometry.

KPF Managing Principal, Paul Katz commented, “With the support and encouragement of a visionary client, we have designed a modern financial service, high rise which is inspired by the intricacies of Istanbul’s incredible cultural, urban, and historical legacy.”














































https://foursquare.com/onder_unal


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 42 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu





























Picture taken by BaybarsKirman:









Saturday Febuary 8; _pictures taken by myself_:


----------



## Jakob

*Selçuk Pharmaceuticals Headquarters*

*Selçuk Pharmaceuticals Headquarters*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/selcuk-ecza-genel-mudurluk-binasi/3012

*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlıoğlu


----------



## Jakob

*Eurasia Tunnel - Road Tunnel from Asia to Europe*

*Eurasia Tunnel - Road Tunnel from Asia to Europe*

http://www.avrasyatuneli.com/en/



















http://www.panoramio.com/user/7918584


----------



## apinamies

Didn't they already completed tunnel between Europe and Asia? They need another one?


----------



## flypgs

apinamies said:


> Didn't they already completed tunnel between Europe and Asia? They need another one?


The other tunnel is for railways ( Subway,Highspeed Trains ). This tunnel is for cars


----------



## Jakob

*Newada*

*Newada*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.newada.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 104 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl / 21 fl
*ARCHITECT:* GAD Architecture
*VIDEO:* http://vimeo.com/18746711#

Newada is a high-rise luxury residential project, located on the Anatolian side of Istanbul. Although the European side of Istanbul is better known as the business center of Istanbul, the Anatolian side still contains the largest amount of housing. Maltepe is located approximately in the center of the Anatolian part of Istanbul, near the Marmara Sea coastline with spectacular views awaiting the future residents.

Capturing views of the Princess Islands is a major ambition for the project. The 800m long southern border of the site faces the Marmara Sea and is not obstructed by many building, so this affords a unique opportunity to see the Princess Islands.

A building proposal focusing on a modern lifestyle in Istanbul can not be thought of without considering issues of traffic and car circulation. The project site contains a great opportunity in terms of its proximity to several major road connections, including the E5 which allows for ease of access to many coastal areas. This advantage would alleviate most of the traffic issues for the residents.

Original design studies concentrated on solar studies aimed at limiting the shadows of the towers cast on neighboring buildings. In order to achieve this, an adaptive sky exposure plane simulation was prepared with the aid of a grasshopper plug-in for rhinoceros software. Using sliders and coordinate marking boards, the artificial sky exposure plane was simultaneously used to reshape the building to maximize the buildings allocation, and to minimize shadows.

Therefore, the buildings are optimized to obtain the maximum view of the Princess Islands while also obtaining the most sunlight. The balconies surrounding the buildings are located between a semi-open stone facade and a glass inner facade. This provides a cooling effect in the summer and a heat-trapping effect in the winter.

The project contains two blocks on a shared base. The ground level contains shops, including boutiques, dry cleaning, barbers, and residential services accessible to the residents. The project site is partitioned into two zones, by taking advantage of level differences on the site. While the bottom level is used for the main entrance and public spaces, the upper level is used for private gardening and reflecting pools. Ground and basement levels are connected by an active courtyard and stairs, and lobbies have openings into this courtyard. Protection from the elements is provided by a glass & steel structure above.

The site area is 11,872 m², and the total construction area is approximately 50.000m².

Few materials are used in order to provide unity on the site and in the overall detailing. There are four primary materials: stone, concrete, glass and steel. The stone cladding is the main material giving the project its unique charecter.




























https://foursquare.com/scdoruk









https://foursquare.com/scdoruk









https://foursquare.com/scdoruk


----------



## Jakob

*Tarlabasi 360*

*Tarlabasi 360*

http://www.tarlabasi360.com/



















http://www.arkitera.com/haber/19952









http://www.arkitera.com/haber/19952


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Life*

*Nurol Life*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nurollife.com/

*HEIGHT:* 252m
*FLOORS:* 50fl
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Jakob

*Midtown Suites Bomonti*

*Midtown Suites Bomonti *

*FLOORS: * 16fl
*ARCHITECT:* 3R DESIGN FACTORY



















https://foursquare.com/kmlykcn


----------



## Jakob

*Soyak Soho*

*Soyak Soho *

http://www.soyak.com.tr/soho/










http://erdemsp.deviantart.com/art/Landscape-from-Zorlu-Shopping-Mall-in-Istanbul-436454424


----------



## Jakob

*Şan City*

*Şan City*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Source


*LOCATION:*
The site is situated on the previous location of the famous San theatre, which has now disappeared; at the heart of the centre of Istanbul, nearby Taksim, Harbiye and Nisantasi, which are the main prestigious retail areas of the city. 

*DESCRIPTION:*
The project is conceived as an innovative mixed complex with retail, cultural, hotel and office functions.
This development distinguishes itself from other mixed complexes by its specific theme dedicated to fashion and developed in partnership with renowned brands , by its organic, fully modular architecture, that can be adapted to the evolving needs defined by brands. Further typical features of the project are embodied by the presence of a public cultural function (new theatre), the creation of event areas, restaurants and a spa with a rooftop swimming pool surrounded by gardens and offering a panoramic view on Istanbul.
The altitude difference characterising the site allows for the creation of three half buried levels of retail areas and of 6 underground parking levels with room for more than 1600 vehicles.





































Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Dmerdude

NEF 13



Erhan said:


> ...
> *NEF 13 *
> 
> ADDON+’s second project for NEF in Istanbul is a mixed used development with over 48.000m2, comprising offices, retail and residential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEF 03
> *
> Responding directly to the climate and culture of Istanbul, the sustainable residential, office and retail development is conceived to strengthen the city’s role as a centre for living, working, commerce and entertainment, while providing new green spaces for the city to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.addonetwork.pt/


----------



## Dmerdude

Various other NEF projects:



Erhan said:


> ...
> 
> *NEF Maslak
> *PROJE SAHİBİ NEF
> PROGRAM Konut + Ofis + Ticari
> İNŞAAT ALANI 50000 m²
> KAPSAM Konsept
> (MİMARK adıyla, HOM PROJE tarafından)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEF Geylani
> *PROJE SAHİBİ NEF
> PROGRAM Konut
> İNŞAAT ALANI 60000 m²
> KAPSAM Konsept
> (MİMARK adıyla, HOM PROJE tarafından)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hom.com.tr/tagged/projects
> 
> *...*





Erhan said:


> ...
> *Nef Ataköy*
> Proje Konumu: İstanbul-Türkiye
> Yapılan İş: Komple Mekanik Proje
> Proje Boyutu: 180.000 m²
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...*
> *Safi Dolapdere*
> Proje Konumu: Türkiye
> Yapılan İş: Komple Mekanik Tesisat Proje
> Proje Boyutu: 14.000 m²
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dekogroup.com.tr/projeler-2/mekanik-proje.html


----------



## denizpolat

*Ataköy Residences | Pro*




























http://www.urasdilekci.com/work/atakoy-residences/


----------



## denizpolat

*Selenium Ataköy*

http://www.seleniumatakoy.com/


----------



## Demir

*Viaport Marin Tuzla*


----------



## denizpolat

*NEF Ataköy*










http://www.nef.com.tr/nefatakoytalep/default.aspx


----------



## Jakob

*Third Bosphorus Bridge*



















































http://www.koprufotograflari.com/


----------



## Jakob

*Palladium Tower*

*Palladium Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.palladiumtower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 180 m
*FLOORS:* 43 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SHCA


With direct access from the Bosphorus Bridge and on the cross roads of the E5 and TEM highways in the Kozyatagi business district of Istanbul, the 1.7 hectare site makes a highly visible location for the new Palladium Tower. The building provides 49,500 sq m of efficiently planned flexible Grade A office space around a central core, offering floor plates of between 900 and 1,100 sq m suitable for single or multiple tenancies. The design includes naturally ventilated landscaped atria at each level for the benefit of the office occupiers.

A double height Reception Lobby to the office tower is approached from a landscaped drop off area and connects to meeting rooms, fitness, sauna, spa and cafeteria areas - all interior designed by SHCA. Parking for 838 cars is provided below ground.

The external façade has been designed to maximise daylight into the office spaces, whilst maintaining a high degree of thermal insulation. Coloured glass spandrel panels have been oriented horizontally at high levels to provide uninterrupted panoramic views of the Bosphorus sea. The tower has been split by the landscaped atria zones into a composition of elegant stacked forms, working with orthogonal geometry to ensure floor plate efficiency and overall building economy. Façade colour adds interest and expression, whilst external illumination emphasises the building's composition at night. 




























Pictures taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*

*Jumeirah Maçka Hotel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

Formation of the urban fabric in Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district shares similar motivations with European cities that were developed at the same period. In the beginning of 20th century, the urban movements towards cities resulted in the need for high quality urban residences for the urban bourgeoisie. In Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district, an urban fabric constituted of adjacent buildings which are up to 7-8 storey high created a modern urban space characterized by the notions of density and continuity. This fabric can be conceptualized as a structure that reigns whole district which has an architectural quality, created through the principles of proportion and order. The neighbourhood today, owned by the upper-middle class İstanbul elite, produces urban spaces which are also favored by city habitants of wide social backgrounds.

The plot in which Maçka Hotel will be built, is one of the plots which constitutes this structure. The new building infills its plot and sustains principle of density and continuity. The mass of the building follows Neo-classical/Renaissance order of base-body-coronet which characterizes the existing urban fabric. The building adapts itself to daily uses: the base exposes itself to the ground level, accompanying the life on the street. It creates metasthasis of retail activity from Abdi İpekçi street to relatively calmer Maçka Street. The rooms in the body of the building are exposed to three different sides that circumscribe the plot. The coronet settles on the roof with a set back from the facade and the articulation of mass is completed.

The main entrance of lobby faces Maçka Street. With an opening to Abdi İpekçi Street on the upper level, the lobby creates a passage between two streets. Articulating the lobby space to the daily life of Nişantaşı, this semi-restricted urban shortcut produces a restricted-public space of impermanent encounters between hotel visitors and domestic-upper-middle-class.

The facade articulation of the building is affected by the contrast between Abdi İpekçi and Maçka Streets. Urban fabric at Abdi İpekçi side stands for the structure which the new building is mimetically dependant on. However, when it comes to facade, the mimetic behaviour diminishes and a strong manner of mediaton takes charge. Having spent adequate time with the “found” one, a kind of deep empathy grows, our existence becomes open to its affections. Only way of existance beside it is just when we can start being ourselves again. Vertical proportions of the openings on facade is the most dominant character in visual memory. Parts of facade occupied by each room is divided into three vertical parts, forming a vertically stretched and deepened grid to inherit the massive impact of the the “existing”. The fragments are widened where the room behind gets larger. By this way, the grid becomes heterogeneous. This facade is not an abstraction of the existing urban facade. It is rather an inner dialogue triggered by the tension between new and “found”.

Feeling of containment in urban space, constituted by the début-de-siècle buildings that holds two sides of Abdi İpekci Street, melts into air when you turn the corner and feel the blowing of the wind coming through the Maçka Park. The never-ending rhytms of the building faces, the elegant proportions, which gives world its order, has gone, instead the primordial veird void in which the green valley has been created, starts to magnetize you. This park is a small bit of the huge urban park project of Prost that managed to survive today.

The facade of the hotel that faces Maçka Valley is exposed to ‘nature’ –sun and wind- as well as the Istanbul scene which has been naturalised with the distance brought by the green gap in-between. It builds a perforated screen to protect itself from the south-east sun. The screen is fragmented into smaller louvres to let the visitors manipulate the screen. Thus, facade of Maçka Street becomes a “living facade”, a changing composition due to time of day, weather and user preferences. These louvres resemble the louvres in late Ottoman mansion along Bosphorus, which are opened and closed each and every day, like a part of a daily ritual. The pattern of screen is an exact replica of famous fences at Galata Bridge.

The corner facing south is opened to Bosphorus view. Balconies surrounding the corner acts as a canopy for the storey below, protecting inner facade from the direct sunlight. The corner exists as a third species between two different facade.

Facade of the building displays three different characters affected by the differantiaon of urban spaces surrounding the plot. Rooms placed inside the body of building, are mediated through this facade. Unlike the debut-de-siecle apartments where every part of facade references to one particular order, Macka Hotel unveils milder face of contemporary architecture which tends adaptation more easily.





























Pictures taken by eagle in sky:


----------



## Jakob

*Four Winds Residence*

*Four Winds Residence*

http://www.tasyapi.com/fourwinds/index.html

*HEIGHT:* 145 m
*FLOORS:* 45 fl



















Pictures taken by BaybarsKirman:


----------



## Jakob

*Kavacık Office Building*

*Kavacık Office Building*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kavacik-ofis-binasi/3035


----------



## Jakob

*Eclipse Maslak*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.eclipsemaslak.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 36 fl










http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=75&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

*ESAS Aeropark*

*ESAS Aeropark*

http://www.aeropark.com.tr/en/

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/esas-aeropark/2924

Located in Kurtköy, one of the rising regions, home to Sabiha Gökçen International Airport, Aeropark is a mixed project which comprises office, retail and residential area. The Project, with a gross construction area of 55.000 sqm, leasable area of 28.000 sqm with 2.000 sqm street retail, was designed by Tabanlıoglu Architect. 15,000 sqm of the building, consisting of offices and flight simulator and training center, was leased by Pegasus Airlines (www.flypgs.com) and 16.000 sqm of offices was leased by Netas (www.netas.com.tr), Turkish leading telecommunication infrastructure provider. Pegasus HQ will be completed in June 2012, the project will be fully completed at the end of 2013.


----------



## Jakob

*42 Maslak*

*42 Maslak*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*CLICK HERE FOR THE VIDEO*


*FLOORS:* 39 fl
*HEIGHT:* 148m
*ARCHITECT:* Chapman Taylor Architects
*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.42maslak.com

42 Maslak is an ambitious new mixed-use development in the northern outskirts of the European side of Istanbul.

This flagship high-rise concept, developed by the local residential developer Bay Insaat, is one of the largest and most important developments currently under construction in istanbul. The development is situated in the centre of Maslak, on a former textile industry site of 39,000m2, and will bring a new high quality working and living environment to the heart of this ofice and residential district.

The 250,000m2 complex will contain a 5-star hotel, two 42-storey towers with a total heigh of 150m, plus 42 residential units with swimming, fitness and other social facilities. It will also include 16 penthouses and 57,000m2 "A++" office units, complete with leisure, commercial and cultural facilities.





































Picture taken by Jamıryo:


----------



## Jakob

*Skyland Istanbul*

*Skyland Istanbul*

http://skylandistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 284 m & 180 m
*FLOORS:* 75 fl, 70 fl & 44 fl 


Rising at the heart of the key highways of Istanbul in the European side, Skyland Istanbul features a TEM junction to link you with life while linking Istanbul with you.

Located just at the midpoint of all bridges of Istanbul, within close reach of both airports, offering easy transport means thanks to a metro connection, just next to TTNET Arena, Skyland Istanbul is the newest hub of the new Istanbul a haven from the hectic buzz of Maslak and Levent.

Be it the residential tower, the business tower, the international hotel chain or the shopping mall -each one of the centers at Skyland Istanbul is a project in itself. Skyland Istanbul is simply a vibrant hub for 12,000-persons. A new life is about to begin at Skyland Istanbul –a project bound to be mentioned among the iconic buildings of Europe with an architecture that is well-suited to Istanbul.














































https://foursquare.com/user/56635943


----------



## Jakob

*Promesa Seba Tower*

*Promesa Seba Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 110 m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Loft Architects 




























https://foursquare.com/erdemmazhar









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104224008


----------



## Jakob

*Quasar Istanbul*

*Quasar Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.quasaristanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Jakob

*Levent 199*

*Levent 199*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 170m
*FLOORS:* 42 floors
*CONSTRUCTION START:* 2010
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

www.tabanlioglu.com.tr

Thus multi-storey, high-rise office tower is located in the financial district of Istanbul, housing several of the world’s top financial institutions and other service sector leaders.

The complex consists of a 196-metre, major office tower with 47 office floors and garden; offices at floors 2 to 4 being the back wing at street level and below grade, relevant to the contours and backward sloping of the property.

The positioning of the masses naturally introduces 3 interior courts by uplifting the low-rise section and due to the elevation difference of the land. The terraced slope is encircled by garden-offices which have visual access both to the street and the patios.

The form of the tower with two telescoped blocks maximises the amount of perimeter; the structure gives a more fragile impression then one thick standard block and gains more rooms with a view that is supported by glass use on the façade where convenient, not having a massive surface.

Indentations in geometric forms differentiate the four communal areas separating 5 different office zones; there are meeting rooms, maintenance facilities and interior gardens at each notch born out of the intersection of the two blocks. Fritted glass applied at the office levels for sun control also designates the office zones, whereas sheer glass is used at the common areas. Each buffer zone is composed of 2 storeys and a mezzanine. Beside its transparency, the movement on the façade refers to interior functions that make the building genuine and legible from afar. Due to angled façades and forms, the building gives distinct impressions at different perspectives.

Compartments of the low-rise, like the tail of the office block, comprise a zig-zag shaped long main block and 3 smaller blocks connected to each other via bridges. Their irregular forms punctuate the vivid movement of the ground in horizontal term. The roof of these units is designed as green landscape areas. The structural diversity reflects on the positioning of the social areas, like cafes and inner gardens, in the patios sheltered by the pendent console above them. Green zones at courtyards provide a warm, natural and authentic atmosphere at the lower levels and create a view for the high-rise above. Being the main entrance, the transparent entrance box is formed on Büyükdere Street, as the prolongation of the low-rise behind the tower.

A contribution to the developing architectural vocabulary of the Boulevard, ultimately the iconic skyscraper is a powerful yet modest statement of corporate power.




























Picture taken by Erhan:









Pictures taken by BaybarsKirman:


----------



## Jakob

*Renaissance Business Center*

*Renaissance Business Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 185 m
*FLOORS:* 38 fl

Renaissance Tower is located on the Asian side of Istanbul at the intersection of the two major highways that connect the continents. Due to efforts coordinated by the government, the Atasehir area is emerging into a financial center with all necessary infrastructures, as well as residential, retail and varied amenities to support a new world-class commercial development. At the center of this new prime location is the Renaissance Tower.

A fusion of cultural response and sustainable concerns guided the design. Renaissance Tower’s chiseled massing takes cues from Ottoman geometric motifs and draws inspiration from surrounding local landforms. The tower rises from its base and meets the sky gracefully to redefine Istanbul’s skyline, and become a new symbol of the city.

The tower is rotated 33 degrees for optimum solar control as determined through insolation modeling. A stippled golden scrim, tuned to the solar orientation, further reduces heat load. Together, these enable the incorporation of floor-to-ceiling glass while simultaneously achieving ambitious energy efficiency goals. A marriage of performance and ornament, this second skin coveys the spirit and aura of “The East”.

The tower features a four-sided structural glazed unitized glass curtain wall with full-depth shadow boxes, cantilevered metal scrim that provides intermittent shading on three elevations, double height sky gardens with structural glass spanning members, and a hybrid glass wall at the podium. The design is environmentally-friendly, using technologies such as floor-to-ceiling insulating glass to contain heat and maximize natural light, and an automatic daylight dimming system. Facets of the curtain wall to the east, south, and west have been designed with a perforated sunscreen panels as part of a sustainable strategy.

The unique asymmetric shape also gives the building a different appearance from every angle. Environmental emphasis is evident in green spaces laced through the tower. Three groupings of “sky-gardens” are strategically placed at key exposures. These two-story high gardens provide access to fresh air, a thermal buffer between the interior and exterior, and a respite for office workers. A larger exterior garden crowns the tower with a weave of planting and architectural elements. The base of the building is outfitted with varied features: a water garden reflects the tower and sky and a piazza provides a social focus. Taken together, these green spaces temper the insistent vertical stacking and hermetic environments often found in high-rise design.






































Pictures taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Palladium Tower*

*Palladium Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.palladiumtower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 180 m
*FLOORS:* 43 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SHCA


With direct access from the Bosphorus Bridge and on the cross roads of the E5 and TEM highways in the Kozyatagi business district of Istanbul, the 1.7 hectare site makes a highly visible location for the new Palladium Tower. The building provides 49,500 sq m of efficiently planned flexible Grade A office space around a central core, offering floor plates of between 900 and 1,100 sq m suitable for single or multiple tenancies. The design includes naturally ventilated landscaped atria at each level for the benefit of the office occupiers.

A double height Reception Lobby to the office tower is approached from a landscaped drop off area and connects to meeting rooms, fitness, sauna, spa and cafeteria areas - all interior designed by SHCA. Parking for 838 cars is provided below ground.

The external façade has been designed to maximise daylight into the office spaces, whilst maintaining a high degree of thermal insulation. Coloured glass spandrel panels have been oriented horizontally at high levels to provide uninterrupted panoramic views of the Bosphorus sea. The tower has been split by the landscaped atria zones into a composition of elegant stacked forms, working with orthogonal geometry to ensure floor plate efficiency and overall building economy. Façade colour adds interest and expression, whilst external illumination emphasises the building's composition at night. 




























Pictures taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ak-asya.com/

*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*HEIGHT:* 173m 
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 42 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu






























Picture taken by BaybarsKirman:


----------



## Jakob

*Vadi Istanbul*

*Vadi Istanbul*

http://www.vadistanbul.com/
























































http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=137&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

*Lapis Han*

*Lapis Han*

http://www.lapishan.com/














































http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/lapis-han/3065


----------



## Jakob

*Sunny +*

*Sunny +*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/sunny-/3059
*
ARCHITECT:* MArS


----------



## kuniokun

Wow. Much better architecture of Istanbul buildings than a few years ago.


----------



## Jakob

*Now Bomonti*

*Now Bomonti*

http://nowbomonti.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 17fl




























Picture taken today by myself from Cloud 34









http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr621/Bekir_Kurt_ist_ucaktan1501.jpg









Source


----------



## Jakob

*Mira Marina Hotel, Residence and Shopping Center*

*Mira Marina Hotel, Residence and Shopping Center*

*HEIGHT:* 122m, 2 x 89m
*FLOORS:* - 
*ARCHITECT:* delta




























http://500px.com/photo/64499525


----------



## erbse

Will they allow to walk or cycle the bridge?


----------



## Jakob

*Levent 199*

*Levent 199*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 170m
*FLOORS:* 42 floors
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

Thus multi-storey, high-rise office tower is located in the financial district of Istanbul, housing several of the world’s top financial institutions and other service sector leaders.

The complex consists of a 196-metre, major office tower with 47 office floors and garden; offices at floors 2 to 4 being the back wing at street level and below grade, relevant to the contours and backward sloping of the property.

The positioning of the masses naturally introduces 3 interior courts by uplifting the low-rise section and due to the elevation difference of the land. The terraced slope is encircled by garden-offices which have visual access both to the street and the patios.

The form of the tower with two telescoped blocks maximises the amount of perimeter; the structure gives a more fragile impression then one thick standard block and gains more rooms with a view that is supported by glass use on the façade where convenient, not having a massive surface.

Indentations in geometric forms differentiate the four communal areas separating 5 different office zones; there are meeting rooms, maintenance facilities and interior gardens at each notch born out of the intersection of the two blocks. Fritted glass applied at the office levels for sun control also designates the office zones, whereas sheer glass is used at the common areas. Each buffer zone is composed of 2 storeys and a mezzanine. Beside its transparency, the movement on the façade refers to interior functions that make the building genuine and legible from afar. Due to angled façades and forms, the building gives distinct impressions at different perspectives.

Compartments of the low-rise, like the tail of the office block, comprise a zig-zag shaped long main block and 3 smaller blocks connected to each other via bridges. Their irregular forms punctuate the vivid movement of the ground in horizontal term. The roof of these units is designed as green landscape areas. The structural diversity reflects on the positioning of the social areas, like cafes and inner gardens, in the patios sheltered by the pendent console above them. Green zones at courtyards provide a warm, natural and authentic atmosphere at the lower levels and create a view for the high-rise above. Being the main entrance, the transparent entrance box is formed on Büyükdere Street, as the prolongation of the low-rise behind the tower.

A contribution to the developing architectural vocabulary of the Boulevard, ultimately the iconic skyscraper is a powerful yet modest statement of corporate power.





































Pictures taken by BaybarsKirman:


----------



## Jakob

*Sosyal Tesis İkitelli*

*Sosyal Tesis İkitelli*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/sosyal-tesis1/3187


----------



## Jakob

*Pega Kartal*

*Pega Kartal*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://pegakartal.com/default.aspx

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl





































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/106088643


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 180m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.














































http://500px.com/photo/66976823?from=user


----------



## Jakob

*Hi-Fit*

*Hi-Fit*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.dumankayahifit.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32fl & 28 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## InsaatHolding

*Brooklyn Park in Istanbul* 



















http://brooklyn.com.tr/


----------



## Jakob

*Quasar Istanbul*

*Quasar Istanbul*

http://www.quasaristanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Dmerdude

Sembol Istanbul





































http://www.sembolistanbul.com/konut-projeleri/remarketing-1-0.html?gclid=CIqtyMfzj74CFbShtAod1CwAEg


----------



## Jakob

*Renaissance Business Center*

*Renaissance Business Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 185 m
*FLOORS:* 38 fl

Renaissance Tower is located on the Asian side of Istanbul at the intersection of the two major highways that connect the continents. Due to efforts coordinated by the government, the Atasehir area is emerging into a financial center with all necessary infrastructures, as well as residential, retail and varied amenities to support a new world-class commercial development. At the center of this new prime location is the Renaissance Tower.

A fusion of cultural response and sustainable concerns guided the design. Renaissance Tower’s chiseled massing takes cues from Ottoman geometric motifs and draws inspiration from surrounding local landforms. The tower rises from its base and meets the sky gracefully to redefine Istanbul’s skyline, and become a new symbol of the city.

The tower is rotated 33 degrees for optimum solar control as determined through insolation modeling. A stippled golden scrim, tuned to the solar orientation, further reduces heat load. Together, these enable the incorporation of floor-to-ceiling glass while simultaneously achieving ambitious energy efficiency goals. A marriage of performance and ornament, this second skin coveys the spirit and aura of “The East”.

The tower features a four-sided structural glazed unitized glass curtain wall with full-depth shadow boxes, cantilevered metal scrim that provides intermittent shading on three elevations, double height sky gardens with structural glass spanning members, and a hybrid glass wall at the podium. The design is environmentally-friendly, using technologies such as floor-to-ceiling insulating glass to contain heat and maximize natural light, and an automatic daylight dimming system. Facets of the curtain wall to the east, south, and west have been designed with a perforated sunscreen panels as part of a sustainable strategy.

The unique asymmetric shape also gives the building a different appearance from every angle. Environmental emphasis is evident in green spaces laced through the tower. Three groupings of “sky-gardens” are strategically placed at key exposures. These two-story high gardens provide access to fresh air, a thermal buffer between the interior and exterior, and a respite for office workers. A larger exterior garden crowns the tower with a weave of planting and architectural elements. The base of the building is outfitted with varied features: a water garden reflects the tower and sky and a piazza provides a social focus. Taken together, these green spaces temper the insistent vertical stacking and hermetic environments often found in high-rise design.

































































http://500px.com/photo/69186847/sail-away-by-merthan-kortan


----------



## stofzuiger

Jakob said:


> *Pega Kartal*
> *Istanbul, Turkey*
> 
> http://pegakartal.com/default.aspx
> 
> *HEIGHT:* -
> *FLOORS:* 32 fl


What's up with those trees growing from out of the floors? Yet another over exaggerated "green" render or is this a serious plan/idea?


----------



## Jakob

*Rönesans Biz*

*Rönesans Biz*

http://www.ronesansbiz.com/atasehir.html





































http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/galery/355/metropol_istanbul.html


----------



## DelightfulDelight

*Istanbul Marina Residences *

With wonderful view to Marmara Sea and Princess Islands :cheers:


----------



## zkydzy

beautiful scenery


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/















































Picture taken by denking:


----------



## Jakob

*Iller Bank Headquarters*

*Iller Bank Headquarters*

*FLOORS:* 11 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Özer & Ürger















































Pictures taken by denking:


----------



## Jakob

*River Plaza*

*River Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://riverplazaistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 170m & 148m
*FLOORS:* 38fl & 37fl
*ARCHITECT:* -















































Pictures taken by denking:





































http://500px.com/photo/69601829/dark-clouds-in-istanbul-by-volkan-Şeker


----------



## Jakob

*Four Winds Residence*

*Four Winds Residence*

http://www.tasyapi.com/fourwinds/index.html

*HEIGHT:* 145 m
*FLOORS:* 45 fl


----------



## Jakob

*The Signature*

*The Signature*

http://ferkosignature.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120m
*FLOORS:* 32fl


----------



## Jakob

*BUSINIST*

*BUSINIST*

http://www.businist.com/


----------



## Jakob

*Faco Tower*

*Faco Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT*: 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM



















Source









Source


----------



## Jakob

*Fikirtepe 57.ada*

*Fikirtepe 57.ada*

http://www.maritas.net/

*ARCHITECT: * Öncüoğlu + ACP


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 42 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu

Nidakule Levent is the A Plus office project, in Levent, which is one of the most preferred business districts in İstanbul, European Side.
































































https://foursquare.com/v/nidakule-projesi-levent/52f0b9db498e10ebf49ebdbb


----------



## Jakob

*Dedeman Park Levent*

*Dedeman Park Levent*

*FLOORS:* 14 fl
*HEIGHT:* -

http://www.dedeman.com/news/dedeman...eement-for-halk-gyos-first-hotel-project.aspx

Dedeman Hotels & Resorts International rented the hotel at Levent for 10 years with the ongoing construction which is the most important asset of Halk GYO located in the heart of the business world.

Halk GYO considers Levent land for hotel project in its portfolio. Construction of the project is scheduled for completion in 24 months and it gains importance by being the first investment of Halk GYO in tourism sector. As the architecture and the location, the building will be one of the finest examples of city hotels in Mecidiyeköy-Maslak line and aims to meet the need for the “business hotel”. Dedeman Park Levent will take place under the umbrella of Dedeman Park, which is the second brand developed with business hotel concept by Dedeman Hotels & Resorts International. It is expected to host 670 thousand people at Dedeman Park Levent in 10 years. Dedeman Group signed a 10-year lease agreement with Halk GYO for a new hotel project.

The project is designed to be adapted to all new projects and standard in all Dedeman Park Hotels will be carried out by Halk GYO. Hotel building is expected to be completed in 24 months with 240 rooms. The building is leased as turnkey to Dedeman Hotels & Resorts is being built on 2791 square meters area. On the main artery of Mecidiyeköy-Maslak line with the most important business districts, with the location in the middle of the Buyukdere Street the connecting road of the Fatih Sultan Mehmet and Bosphorus bridges, Dedeman Park Levent, will provide a significant contribution to the business hotel management. Dedeman Park Levent will create employment to 60 people and it has Levent Tile Seljuk and Ottoman Miniature touch in its decoration. 24 m2 rooms, 700 m2 of floor space containing meeting rooms with various sizes and Restaurant / Cafe 's will take place in Dedeman Park Levent has 200 person capacity serving with "Traditional Dedeman Hospitality". All rooms are in accordance with the standards set for Dedeman Park hotels, air-conditioning, work desk, direct dial telephone, cable and wireless internet connection, tea and coffee, mini fridge, hair dryer, iron and ironing board, satellite and movie channels, a safety deposit box and good night guarantee will be presented. Dedeman Park Levent building is planned to be an eco-friendly, LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) certification candidate. Criteria set by the Çevre Dostu Binalar Council, buildings with certificate carries the green building title. General Manager of Halk GYO Kazım Şimşek stated that they preferred Dedeman Hotels & Resorts International due to being Turkey’s first international hotel chain and explained their plans for the tourism sector “Our portfolio of current and future, especially the experience gained in Levent project will be transferred to future hotel development projects and throughout the growing tourism potential in İstanbul and Turkey will be used in the projects with the best way aiming to increase Halk GYO’s profitability. Especially some buildings in Halk GYO’s portfolio in İstanbul and their locations and rapidly increasing tourism potential of İstanbul offers important opportunities for investment and development”.


----------



## Jakob

*42 Maslak*

*42 Maslak*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*CLICK HERE FOR THE VIDEO*


*FLOORS:* 39 fl
*HEIGHT:* 148m
*ARCHITECT:* Chapman Taylor Architects
*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.42maslak.com

42 Maslak is an ambitious new mixed-use development in the northern outskirts of the European side of Istanbul.

This flagship high-rise concept, developed by the local residential developer Bay Insaat, is one of the largest and most important developments currently under construction in istanbul. The development is situated in the centre of Maslak, on a former textile industry site of 39,000m2, and will bring a new high quality working and living environment to the heart of this ofice and residential district.

The 250,000m2 complex will contain a 5-star hotel, two 42-storey towers with a total heigh of 150m, plus 42 residential units with swimming, fitness and other social facilities. It will also include 16 penthouses and 57,000m2 "A++" office units, complete with leisure, commercial and cultural facilities.





































https://foursquare.com/42maslak


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak No:1 Commercial Center*

*Maslak No:1 Commercial Center**
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://maslakno1.com/eng/default.asp

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 28 floors
*COMPLETION:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

The project prepared for the office building that is to be situated on the Mecidiyeköy-Maslak axis, near the Istinye junction, where Turkey’s foreign capital takes its most visible form, was conditioned by the tension that came out of the density of its environs, and the tight space allocated. It was the clients' wish that the construction would be a prestigious building, just like all the other surrounding structures which meant to be prominent, but instead give the impression of having been developed with no certain rule, plan or order.

Apart from the other projects along the Büyükdere Avenue, which is the main business district of Istanbul, Maslak No.1 Office Tower was designed to enrich the quality of the typical office space by vertical gardens. In order to accomplish that, a rational office block which was planned over a rational 8.25 x 8.25 m grid, enveloped with a free formed glazing system. The envelope, acting as a secondary facade in south and west directions, is detached from the building up to 17 meters wide letting vertical gardens in 20 meters high. The space in-between two facades was considered as a buffer both for the acoustical and the climatic sense.

The curvilinear plan of the facade formed by the 150x200 cm rectangular modules was designed regarding the perception from the highway. The facade was considered as a silicon glazing system having a translucent film layer over it. The opacity of the film layer diverse, up to the orientation of the curvilinear facade; on southern façade a less transparent pattern was chosen; however in north, almost a transparent film was used.







































https://foursquare.com/creepylord


----------



## Jakob

*NEF Offices Levent 03*

*NEF Offices Levent 03*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* NEF

The architectural adviser for this project is the world-famous HOK architectural group which, since 1955, has received many awards for the projects it has carried out and which was, furthermore, the designer behind London’s new Wembley Stadium. Nef Levent Offices 03 is under construction right next to İstanbul’s business centre, the Kanyon Shopping Mall, in Levent. The building’s modern design is completed with traditional Anatolian architectural features and its external façade is being worked on by an international sculpture artist. Our architects, which come from five of the most globally-respected architectural offices; SOM, RMJM, Fx Fowle, Audrey Matlock and HOK, as well as our country’s premier architectural groups, were selected through an international competition. Construction on the project is currently ongoing.













http://www.nef.com.tr/Nef_offices_levent.php


----------



## Jakob

*Renaissance Business Center*

*Renaissance Business Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 185 m
*FLOORS:* 38 fl

Renaissance Tower is located on the Asian side of Istanbul at the intersection of the two major highways that connect the continents. Due to efforts coordinated by the government, the Atasehir area is emerging into a financial center with all necessary infrastructures, as well as residential, retail and varied amenities to support a new world-class commercial development. At the center of this new prime location is the Renaissance Tower.

A fusion of cultural response and sustainable concerns guided the design. Renaissance Tower’s chiseled massing takes cues from Ottoman geometric motifs and draws inspiration from surrounding local landforms. The tower rises from its base and meets the sky gracefully to redefine Istanbul’s skyline, and become a new symbol of the city.

The tower is rotated 33 degrees for optimum solar control as determined through insolation modeling. A stippled golden scrim, tuned to the solar orientation, further reduces heat load. Together, these enable the incorporation of floor-to-ceiling glass while simultaneously achieving ambitious energy efficiency goals. A marriage of performance and ornament, this second skin coveys the spirit and aura of “The East”.

The tower features a four-sided structural glazed unitized glass curtain wall with full-depth shadow boxes, cantilevered metal scrim that provides intermittent shading on three elevations, double height sky gardens with structural glass spanning members, and a hybrid glass wall at the podium. The design is environmentally-friendly, using technologies such as floor-to-ceiling insulating glass to contain heat and maximize natural light, and an automatic daylight dimming system. Facets of the curtain wall to the east, south, and west have been designed with a perforated sunscreen panels as part of a sustainable strategy.

The unique asymmetric shape also gives the building a different appearance from every angle. Environmental emphasis is evident in green spaces laced through the tower. Three groupings of “sky-gardens” are strategically placed at key exposures. These two-story high gardens provide access to fresh air, a thermal buffer between the interior and exterior, and a respite for office workers. A larger exterior garden crowns the tower with a weave of planting and architectural elements. The base of the building is outfitted with varied features: a water garden reflects the tower and sky and a piazza provides a social focus. Taken together, these green spaces temper the insistent vertical stacking and hermetic environments often found in high-rise design.






































Pictures taken by hduru:




























Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Tema İstanbul*

*Tema İstanbul*

*ARCHITECT:* 2 design

Spreading over an area of approximately 150 hectare where Istanbul’s major transportation facilities meet, a significant project emerges as a new urban destination. Tema Park is adjacent to the city’s spearheading large scale housing developments as well as to the Olympic Stadium and to Kucukcekmece Lake. The project introduces an “urban oasis”including entertainment convention, hotel, leisure, retail and residential facilities. iki design group undertakes the residential part and offers a permeable living environment that is provided with the conceptual elaboration of natural elements of water, soil, fire, wooden and metal. This result in a deliberate spatial sequence consists of 5 different segments which is a clear message that both prestige and modesty could be succeeded together. The design is an example of a considered attempt to celebrate the city and purposefully employs a pluralistic design vocabulary to offer a variety for different householders for their changing preferences. Tema park is a distinctive urban experience while its residential area, stretching to approximately 807.000 sq.m, is likely to renown for recovering once a lost natural asset into a vital urban environment. The design explores the idea that recovery of the site from an abandoned condition into a vibrant “piece of urban” is the function of architecture.




























http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=131&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*

*Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ak-asya.com/

*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*HEIGHT:* 173m 
*ARCHITECT:* - 





































Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## billfranklin

To the readers outside of Turkey: 

The reason most of the new high rises are not as tall as you might like, is that Istanbul, like LA, lies near a very powerful strike slip fault that produces 7.0 to 7.5? earthquakes.

The buildings being designed seem to use clever structural tricks such as different angled surfaces off of vertical. 

Very nice designs being built. I think that Istanbul might be developing it's own style.


----------



## Jakob

*Şişhane Park and Car Park*

*Şişhane Park and Car Park*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/sishane-park-kensel-meydan-ve-yeralti-otoparki/2573


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250m
*FLOORS:* 62 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -
























































http://youtu.be/W3t6AIdADE4?t=1m25s


----------



## Jakob

*Concord Istanbul*

*Concord Istanbul*

http://concordistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 80m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* -










































Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Küçükçekmece City Hall*

*Küçükçekmece City Hall*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kucukcekmece-belediyesi-yeni-hizmet-binasi/2351


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Tower*

*Torun Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 152 m
*FLOORS:* 34 fl


Torun Tower continues to rise in Esentepe, the centre of business world, as the only class A+ office project in the area. With 34 floors and an office area of 66,000 square meters on a land of 15 decares, Torun Tower will bring in the business world office options from 350 square meters to 1,000 square meters.
With a distance as short as 10 m to Gayrettepe Metro Station, Torun Tower offers two different office types as tower and horizontal offices. The tower type office floor in the project will be the largest leasable tower office floor in Istanbul with an average area of 1,700 square meters. The two horizontal office floors formed according to garden and terrace concepts will involve offices from 800 to 1,900 square meters.
Torun Tower which will be completed in the second quarter of 2014 will serve as leasable office area.




























Picture taken by BaybarsKirman:









https://foursquare.com/v/zorlu-center/4e48bb3318a8f9804ce777dc/photos


----------



## Jakob

*İstanbul 216*

*İstanbul 216*

http://istanbul216.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*River Plaza*

*River Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://riverplazaistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 170m & 148m
*FLOORS:* 38fl & 37fl
*ARCHITECT:* -















































https://foursquare.com/v/özdilek-avm/4d74c0a79b28224b827ad90f/photos









https://foursquare.com/v/levent/4c67094b9cedd13acb7b77a1/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Tuzla Marina*

*Tuzla Marina*






http://www.tuzla.bel.tr/icerik/134/69/tuzla-marina-projesi.aspx














































Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Third Bosphorus Bridge*

*Third Bosphorus Bridge*



















































http://www.koprufotograflari.com/

http://500px.com/photo/74343437/bridge-construction-by-nail-Çağrı-yalçın


----------



## Jakob

*Renaissance Business Center*

*Renaissance Business Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 185 m
*FLOORS:* 38 fl

Renaissance Tower is located on the Asian side of Istanbul at the intersection of the two major highways that connect the continents. Due to efforts coordinated by the government, the Atasehir area is emerging into a financial center with all necessary infrastructures, as well as residential, retail and varied amenities to support a new world-class commercial development. At the center of this new prime location is the Renaissance Tower.

A fusion of cultural response and sustainable concerns guided the design. Renaissance Tower’s chiseled massing takes cues from Ottoman geometric motifs and draws inspiration from surrounding local landforms. The tower rises from its base and meets the sky gracefully to redefine Istanbul’s skyline, and become a new symbol of the city.

The tower is rotated 33 degrees for optimum solar control as determined through insolation modeling. A stippled golden scrim, tuned to the solar orientation, further reduces heat load. Together, these enable the incorporation of floor-to-ceiling glass while simultaneously achieving ambitious energy efficiency goals. A marriage of performance and ornament, this second skin coveys the spirit and aura of “The East”.

The tower features a four-sided structural glazed unitized glass curtain wall with full-depth shadow boxes, cantilevered metal scrim that provides intermittent shading on three elevations, double height sky gardens with structural glass spanning members, and a hybrid glass wall at the podium. The design is environmentally-friendly, using technologies such as floor-to-ceiling insulating glass to contain heat and maximize natural light, and an automatic daylight dimming system. Facets of the curtain wall to the east, south, and west have been designed with a perforated sunscreen panels as part of a sustainable strategy.

The unique asymmetric shape also gives the building a different appearance from every angle. Environmental emphasis is evident in green spaces laced through the tower. Three groupings of “sky-gardens” are strategically placed at key exposures. These two-story high gardens provide access to fresh air, a thermal buffer between the interior and exterior, and a respite for office workers. A larger exterior garden crowns the tower with a weave of planting and architectural elements. The base of the building is outfitted with varied features: a water garden reflects the tower and sky and a piazza provides a social focus. Taken together, these green spaces temper the insistent vertical stacking and hermetic environments often found in high-rise design.











































Picture taken by taskula:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## CocoMay

look like Renaissance Tower inspired from a crystal stone. beautiful


----------



## Jakob

*İstanbul Museum of Contemporary Art*

*İstanbul Museum of Contemporary Art*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

Transformation of an existing antrepot building into a contemporary art museum is a progressive step for going public of the customs port area in Karaköy which has been a segregated area in the heart of İstanbul with no public access since its construction in 1960. The museum is planned to house 15.000 art pieces including the most important examples of Turkish painting since late Ottoman to modern period.


Besides its being “a constructive element for modern Turkish architecture” for Sedad Hakki Eldem (a renowned Turkish architect who also is the designer of the building), the structural grid exposed outside the facade has been the most prominent element of the antrepot buildings in urban memory. When transforming the antrepot building into a museum, the reinforced concrete structure is kept as it is, while the walls and slabs are removed in order to obtain a 3D, naked structural grid which will house the ‘containers’ of the new museum. Directed by a curatorial approach, the art objects are to be categorised and collected inside these containers. Overhanging outside the grid in a lively manner, the containers are linked with a network of ramps and bridges. Visitors are going to circulate on this route, having glimpses on the Istanbul view provided by the transparent facade outside the structure.


Visitors enter the museum through a spacious hall enhanced with commercial units, workshop rooms and public facilities. Media-mesh on the back wall of the museum rejuvenates the facade facing the busy road, acting as an interface between the new museum and the city.
























































Pictures taken by Edil Arda:




















Istanbul Modern Museum, Istambul, Turquie von AmiCalmant auf Flickr


Istanbul - Asia meets Europe von brewbooks auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbloom*

*Istanbloom *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 150 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DBArchitects






























DSCF1541.jpg von HerrKrueger auf Flickr

http://500px.com/photo/76514637/beautiful-istanbul-by-frank-rønsholt


----------



## Jakob

*Promesa Seba Tower*

*Promesa Seba Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 110 m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Loft Architects 























































https://foursquare.com/user/70620765


----------



## Jakob

*Kar Maslak Office*

*Kar Maslak Office*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 2design

A precisely ordered geometry is being joined to the skyline of Istanbul’s developing downtown Maslak, Kar Maslak Office engages with it surrounding by creating an urban courtyard. The building rises on two wings and energizes the indoor and outdoor activities by creating semi-public areas interacting with its surrounding. Kar Maslak Office, reaching to 57.000 sq.m, seeks to combine with its surrounding while articulating a vibrant vertical element that is conceived as an urban curtain. Instead of creating a single high rise structure, the design goes with a two tiers physical expression to domesticize the building mass. Transforming the vertical energy into a horizontal mobility is a deliberated design approach to bring an alternative building fabric in the particular area. It is a fact that Maslak is developing with high-rises that demonstrate the increasing energy of Istanbul. However, without creating permeable environments interplaying with those assertive buildings, Maslak would not be accessible by pedestrians and there might not be a beating hearth of the city. Kar Maslak Office sets itself as both a critic and an option for the urbanization undergoes in Maslak. The building opens itself, makes itself “tangible” and boosts a public life around it to advocate a more human scale oriented architecture.



















http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=134&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 42 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu

Nidakule Levent is the A Plus office project, in Levent, which is one of the most preferred business districts in İstanbul, European Side.














































https://foursquare.com/user/51849946









https://foursquare.com/kausonati


----------



## Jakob

*P216 Ofis*

*P216 Ofis*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/p216-ofis/3396


----------



## Jakob

*The Signature*

*The Signature*

http://ferkosignature.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120m
*FLOORS:* 32fl










https://foursquare.com/vs_halil









https://foursquare.com/vs_halil


----------



## Jakob

*Eclipse Maslak*

*Eclipse Maslak*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.eclipsemaslak.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 36 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Galatasaray Office Building*

*Galatasaray Office Building*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 13 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 2design


Not only Turkey’s but also Europe’s one of the most successful sport clubs, Galatasaray represents a pioneering and inspiring identity for Turkish sport culture. Setting on a major route of Istanbul, the project reinterprets Galatasaray’s leading notion in architectural terms and gracefully stands on a horizontally spreading public plaza which animates the street life around it. Galatasaray Office Building interacts with its surrounding like a rising torch and generates vibrancy so does Galatasaray itself in sport. The project, reaching to 17 000 sq.m, distinguishes itself as a slender, smooth and controlled addition to its urban environment and upholds the aesthetic and tactile qualities. The design highlights the longitude proportions that results in a dramatic slim expression like an urban curtain. Horizontal panels nestle into the façade and create dynamism in each level. Galatasaray Office Building reconciles humility and mighty and elaborates those notions not only in architectural terms, but also signifies them as the abiding values of Galatasaray Sport Club. The design offers a pier-like urban atrium in ground which is gently attached to its urban context as if a public gallery to facilitate the pedestrian flow around the building.





























http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=139&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

*Ziraat Bank Towers*

*Ziraat Bank Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 40 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF)

International architecture firm Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF) has shared its design for a new headquarters for Turkey’s largest and oldest financial institution, Ziraat Bank, in a modern, suburban district of Istanbul.

The two-tower, over 400,000m2 Ziraat Bank headquarters will be the centre‐piece of the new Istanbul International Financial Centre (IIFF), exemplifying Istanbul’s status as a global financial centre and Ziraat Bank's position as the country’s leading bank. The new complex, designed in association with locally‐ based architects A Tasarim Mimarlik and planned in tandem with KKS, will reflect the corporate image of financial service buildings currently emerging across the globe, whilst taking inspiration from its rich architectural context.

Drawing on the cultural heritage of Turkey and its great buildings over the course of history, the silhouette of the structure will create a significant architectural presence, distinguishing the new headquarters from its immediate neighbours within the future masterplan. The form of the building and its facade adopts motifs, geometrical patterns and symbols of the Ottoman Empire, including the Ottoman symbol of the Tugra; the seal of the Sultan. The Tugra symbol is prevalent throughout the design.

The podium is designed as a plinth for the towers, organising the interior and exterior spaces to create vibrant and dynamic public realm around the buildings. The towers, of 46 storeys and 40 storeys respectively, will rise from the podium, progressively becoming more transparent as they reach towards the sky. Facades and interior materials are inspired by their locality, combining high quality glass and metal frames to accentuate the building’s geometry.

KPF Managing Principal, Paul Katz commented, “With the support and encouragement of a visionary client, we have designed a modern financial service, high rise which is inspired by the intricacies of Istanbul’s incredible cultural, urban, and historical legacy.”



















https://foursquare.com/user/74806805


----------



## Jakob

*Renovation of Hatice Sultan and Fehime Sultan Palaces*

*Renovation of Hatice Sultan and Fehime Sultan Palaces*

http://www.ypu.com.tr/proje_detayi/proje_cesidi/158


----------



## Jakob

*Meridian Office and Hotel Tower*

*Meridian Office and Hotel Tower*
*
HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl



















https://foursquare.com/baranozcan26/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Ataköy Residence*

*Ataköy Residence*

*ARCHITECT:* MM Proje














































Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Mephisto Book Store*

*Mephisto Book Store*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/mephisto-kitabevi-beyoglu/3414


----------



## Jakob

*Levent 199*

*Levent 199*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 170m
*FLOORS:* 42 floors
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

Thus multi-storey, high-rise office tower is located in the financial district of Istanbul, housing several of the world’s top financial institutions and other service sector leaders.

The complex consists of a 196-metre, major office tower with 47 office floors and garden; offices at floors 2 to 4 being the back wing at street level and below grade, relevant to the contours and backward sloping of the property.

The positioning of the masses naturally introduces 3 interior courts by uplifting the low-rise section and due to the elevation difference of the land. The terraced slope is encircled by garden-offices which have visual access both to the street and the patios.

The form of the tower with two telescoped blocks maximises the amount of perimeter; the structure gives a more fragile impression then one thick standard block and gains more rooms with a view that is supported by glass use on the façade where convenient, not having a massive surface.

Indentations in geometric forms differentiate the four communal areas separating 5 different office zones; there are meeting rooms, maintenance facilities and interior gardens at each notch born out of the intersection of the two blocks. Fritted glass applied at the office levels for sun control also designates the office zones, whereas sheer glass is used at the common areas. Each buffer zone is composed of 2 storeys and a mezzanine. Beside its transparency, the movement on the façade refers to interior functions that make the building genuine and legible from afar. Due to angled façades and forms, the building gives distinct impressions at different perspectives.

Compartments of the low-rise, like the tail of the office block, comprise a zig-zag shaped long main block and 3 smaller blocks connected to each other via bridges. Their irregular forms punctuate the vivid movement of the ground in horizontal term. The roof of these units is designed as green landscape areas. The structural diversity reflects on the positioning of the social areas, like cafes and inner gardens, in the patios sheltered by the pendent console above them. Green zones at courtyards provide a warm, natural and authentic atmosphere at the lower levels and create a view for the high-rise above. Being the main entrance, the transparent entrance box is formed on Büyükdere Street, as the prolongation of the low-rise behind the tower.

A contribution to the developing architectural vocabulary of the Boulevard, ultimately the iconic skyscraper is a powerful yet modest statement of corporate power.



















http://500px.com/photo/73978881/somewhere-in-cloud-by-sergey-sidelnikov


----------



## Jakob

*Vadistanbul*

*Vadistanbul*

*ARCHITECT:* 2design

Cendere Valley in Istanbul incorporates various plots for which different stakeholders has established a partnership to succeed a significant property development in Istanbul. The main motivation behind this collaboration is to give an example of “city making” encouraging a prominent architecture that duly regards the natural assets of Istanbul. The Valley becomes a new urban destination which is particularly open to education facilities, informatics, culture and tourism with supplementary housing units. The beginning of the valley where urban fabric meets with nature has been developed by iki design group is conceived as the gateway to the valley. The design offers 8 separate blocks with approximately 250.000 sq. m size devoting a special attention to meet with the canal at its east. While solid blocks rise up to bring a solemn presence to the site, those with terraces produce a vibrant outlook which combine the forest with the canal. Richness of open spaces involving water elements, soft spaces and walkways help to establish a cohesive whole and enhances the quality of life. The corridors in between the blocks combine the forest with the canal with a precious visual experience. Around the blocks, the idea of “touching to water” results a singular urban experience in Istanbul. The project will expand along the Cendere Valley as an urban bacon and the second stage will accommodate approximately 570 000 sq.m.














































http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=83&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

*N212 Residence*

*N212 Residence*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/n212-residence/3390


----------



## Jakob

*M1 Apartments*

*M1 Apartments*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/m1-apartmani/3419


----------



## Jakob

*Faco Tower*

*Faco Tower
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* SOM

İstanbul Tower, is being constructed by Zincir Yapı A.Ş. on Büyükdere Street which is the most prominent center of finance and work of İstanbul, on the estate of Turgut İlaçları A.Ş.. İstanbul Tower Levent is a special project that is strong enough to reach the sky from four sides while constituting different styles and having a slender silhouette.

İstanbul Tower Levent is the second important project constructed by Zincir Yapı. The construction of İstanbul Tower Levent, is a first in Turkey because the core of the building, as well as its other carrier systems are designed as steel. Furthermore, the building that will possess the quality standard of “LEED Gold” is absolutely designed as nature-friendly and provident focused.

The design which was chosen as result of the competition in which the outstanding architecture companies of world had joined, is a product of American SOM company. The project’s construction, which had been started in 2013, is planned to be completed in 2016.




























Pictures taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob

*Burgan Bank Private Banking*

*Burgan Bank Private Banking*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/burgan-bank-ozel-bankacilik-merkezi/3441


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbloom*

*Istanbloom *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 150 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DBArchitects











Pictures taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob

*St. Regis Hotel*

*St. Regis Hotel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

Formation of the urban fabric in Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district shares similar motivations with European cities that were developed at the same period. In the beginning of 20th century, the urban movements towards cities resulted in the need for high quality urban residences for the urban bourgeoisie. In Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye district, an urban fabric constituted of adjacent buildings which are up to 7-8 storey high created a modern urban space characterized by the notions of density and continuity. This fabric can be conceptualized as a structure that reigns whole district which has an architectural quality, created through the principles of proportion and order. The neighbourhood today, owned by the upper-middle class İstanbul elite, produces urban spaces which are also favored by city habitants of wide social backgrounds.

The plot in which Maçka Hotel will be built, is one of the plots which constitutes this structure. The new building infills its plot and sustains principle of density and continuity. The mass of the building follows Neo-classical/Renaissance order of base-body-coronet which characterizes the existing urban fabric. The building adapts itself to daily uses: the base exposes itself to the ground level, accompanying the life on the street. It creates metasthasis of retail activity from Abdi İpekçi street to relatively calmer Maçka Street. The rooms in the body of the building are exposed to three different sides that circumscribe the plot. The coronet settles on the roof with a set back from the facade and the articulation of mass is completed.

The main entrance of lobby faces Maçka Street. With an opening to Abdi İpekçi Street on the upper level, the lobby creates a passage between two streets. Articulating the lobby space to the daily life of Nişantaşı, this semi-restricted urban shortcut produces a restricted-public space of impermanent encounters between hotel visitors and domestic-upper-middle-class.

The facade articulation of the building is affected by the contrast between Abdi İpekçi and Maçka Streets. Urban fabric at Abdi İpekçi side stands for the structure which the new building is mimetically dependant on. However, when it comes to facade, the mimetic behaviour diminishes and a strong manner of mediaton takes charge. Having spent adequate time with the “found” one, a kind of deep empathy grows, our existence becomes open to its affections. Only way of existance beside it is just when we can start being ourselves again. Vertical proportions of the openings on facade is the most dominant character in visual memory. Parts of facade occupied by each room is divided into three vertical parts, forming a vertically stretched and deepened grid to inherit the massive impact of the the “existing”. The fragments are widened where the room behind gets larger. By this way, the grid becomes heterogeneous. This facade is not an abstraction of the existing urban facade. It is rather an inner dialogue triggered by the tension between new and “found”.

Feeling of containment in urban space, constituted by the début-de-siècle buildings that holds two sides of Abdi İpekci Street, melts into air when you turn the corner and feel the blowing of the wind coming through the Maçka Park. The never-ending rhytms of the building faces, the elegant proportions, which gives world its order, has gone, instead the primordial veird void in which the green valley has been created, starts to magnetize you. This park is a small bit of the huge urban park project of Prost that managed to survive today.

The facade of the hotel that faces Maçka Valley is exposed to ‘nature’ –sun and wind- as well as the Istanbul scene which has been naturalised with the distance brought by the green gap in-between. It builds a perforated screen to protect itself from the south-east sun. The screen is fragmented into smaller louvres to let the visitors manipulate the screen. Thus, facade of Maçka Street becomes a “living facade”, a changing composition due to time of day, weather and user preferences. These louvres resemble the louvres in late Ottoman mansion along Bosphorus, which are opened and closed each and every day, like a part of a daily ritual. The pattern of screen is an exact replica of famous fences at Galata Bridge.

The corner facing south is opened to Bosphorus view. Balconies surrounding the corner acts as a canopy for the storey below, protecting inner facade from the direct sunlight. The corner exists as a third species between two different facade.

Facade of the building displays three different characters affected by the differantiaon of urban spaces surrounding the plot. Rooms placed inside the body of building, are mediated through this facade. Unlike the debut-de-siecle apartments where every part of facade references to one particular order, Macka Hotel unveils milder face of contemporary architecture which tends adaptation more easily.





























Pictures taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak No:1 Commercial Center*

*Maslak No:1 Commercial Center**
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://maslakno1.com/

*HEIGHT:* 112 m
*FLOORS:* 28 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

The project prepared for the office building that is to be situated on the Mecidiyeköy-Maslak axis, near the Istinye junction, where Turkey’s foreign capital takes its most visible form, was conditioned by the tension that came out of the density of its environs, and the tight space allocated. It was the clients' wish that the construction would be a prestigious building, just like all the other surrounding structures which meant to be prominent, but instead give the impression of having been developed with no certain rule, plan or order.

Apart from the other projects along the Büyükdere Avenue, which is the main business district of Istanbul, Maslak No.1 Office Tower was designed to enrich the quality of the typical office space by vertical gardens. In order to accomplish that, a rational office block which was planned over a rational 8.25 x 8.25 m grid, enveloped with a free formed glazing system. The envelope, acting as a secondary facade in south and west directions, is detached from the building up to 17 meters wide letting vertical gardens in 20 meters high. The space in-between two facades was considered as a buffer both for the acoustical and the climatic sense.

The curvilinear plan of the facade formed by the 150x200 cm rectangular modules was designed regarding the perception from the highway. The facade was considered as a silicon glazing system having a translucent film layer over it. The opacity of the film layer diverse, up to the orientation of the curvilinear facade; on southern façade a less transparent pattern was chosen; however in north, almost a transparent film was used.





































Pictures taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 42 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu

Nidakule Levent is the A Plus office project, in Levent, which is one of the most preferred business districts in İstanbul, European Side.





































Picture taken by myself:









http://500px.com/absancakli


----------



## Jakob

*Şan City*

*Şan City*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Source

The site is situated on the previous location of the famous San theatre, which has now disappeared; at the heart of the centre of Istanbul, nearby Taksim, Harbiye and Nisantasi, which are the main prestigious retail areas of the city. 

The project is conceived as an innovative mixed complex with retail, cultural, hotel and office functions.
This development distinguishes itself from other mixed complexes by its specific theme dedicated to fashion and developed in partnership with renowned brands , by its organic, fully modular architecture, that can be adapted to the evolving needs defined by brands. Further typical features of the project are embodied by the presence of a public cultural function (new theatre), the creation of event areas, restaurants and a spa with a rooftop swimming pool surrounded by gardens and offering a panoramic view on Istanbul.

The altitude difference characterising the site allows for the creation of three half buried levels of retail areas and of 6 underground parking levels with room for more than 1600 vehicles.





































Pictures taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob

*Skyland Istanbul*

*Skyland Istanbul*

http://skylandistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 284 m, 1 x 180 m
*FLOORS:* - 


Rising at the heart of the key highways of Istanbul in the European side, Skyland Istanbul features a TEM junction to link you with life while linking Istanbul with you.

Located just at the midpoint of all bridges of Istanbul, within close reach of both airports, offering easy transport means thanks to a metro connection, just next to TTNET Arena, Skyland Istanbul is the newest hub of the new Istanbul a haven from the hectic buzz of Maslak and Levent.

Be it the residential tower, the business tower, the international hotel chain or the shopping mall -each one of the centers at Skyland Istanbul is a project in itself. Skyland Istanbul is simply a vibrant hub for 12,000-persons. A new life is about to begin at Skyland Istanbul –a project bound to be mentioned among the iconic buildings of Europe with an architecture that is well-suited to Istanbul.





































https://tr.foursquare.com/metinarolat


----------



## Jakob

*Orjin Maslak*

*Orjin Maslak*

*HEIGHT:* 60 m
*FLOORS:* 13 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOP Architekten










Pictures taken today by myself:


----------



## Jakob

*Mall of Istanbul*

*Mall of Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.mallofistanbul.com.tr/

Mall of İstanbul, the project that belongs to one of the most prestigious and leader companies in the Real Estate, Torunlar GYO has gone live with USD 370 million capex in a mall, residential and office concept.

“Mall of İstanbul”, the largest “mixed used” project of Turkey has been rewarded in the International Property Award Europe 2011, with Best Mixed Use Development and Best Retail Development Awards.

Approximately 60% of the Mall of İstanbul Project has already been sold within just one year. The Project with a total of 656 thousand m2 construction area will be completed in November 2013 accommodates 150 thousand m2 mall leasable area including entertainment area, 122 thousand m2 residential sellable area, 32 thousand m2 office sellable area and a 300 rooms hotel to be built in the adjacent parcel. 



















http://500px.com/photo/80952965/İstanbul-mall-of-İstanbul-1-by-sabri-keleş









http://500px.com/photo/74207953/mall-of-İstanbul-fisheye-by-fatih-Özdemir


----------



## Jakob

*RG House*

*RG House*

*ARCHITECT:* Erginoğlu & Çalışlar


----------



## Jakob

*Palladium Tower*

*Palladium Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 180 m
*FLOORS:* 43 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SHCA
*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.palladiumtower.com/

With direct access from the Bosphorus Bridge and on the cross roads of the E5 and TEM highways in the Kozyatagi business district of Istanbul, the 1.7 hectare site makes a highly visible location for the new Palladium Tower. The building provides 49,500 sq m of efficiently planned flexible Grade A office space around a central core, offering floor plates of between 900 and 1,100 sq m suitable for single or multiple tenancies. The design includes naturally ventilated landscaped atria at each level for the benefit of the office occupiers.

A double height Reception Lobby to the office tower is approached from a landscaped drop off area and connects to meeting rooms, fitness, sauna, spa and cafeteria areas - all interior designed by SHCA. Parking for 838 cars is provided below ground.

The external façade has been designed to maximise daylight into the office spaces, whilst maintaining a high degree of thermal insulation. Coloured glass spandrel panels have been oriented horizontally at high levels to provide uninterrupted panoramic views of the Bosphorus sea. The tower has been split by the landscaped atria zones into a composition of elegant stacked forms, working with orthogonal geometry to ensure floor plate efficiency and overall building economy. Façade colour adds interest and expression, whilst external illumination emphasises the building's composition at night. 



















Pictures taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob

*Türk Telekom Acıbadem Campus*

*Türk Telekom Acıbadem Campus*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/3410/3510


----------



## Castlesinthesky

Istanbul is RIDICULOUS!(In a good way). These projects are so different and diverse. This thread is definitively one of my favorites


----------



## Jakob

*Zeytinburnu City Hall*

*Zeytinburnu City Hall*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/zeytinburnu-belediyesi-hizmet-binasi/3465


----------



## Jakob

*Levent Life Office*

*Levent Life Office*
*Istanbu, Turkey*

http://www.leventlifeoffice.com/

*HEIGHT:* 80 m
*FLOORS:* 24 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -














































Picture taken by BaybarsKirman:


----------



## Jakob

*Cercle D'orient Reconstruction*

*Cercle D'orient Reconstruction*



















Pictures taken by BaybarsKirman:


----------



## Jakob

*Çukurova Tower*

*Çukurova Tower*

http://www.cukurovatower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 126 m
*FLOORS:* 36 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















Picture taken by myararat04:


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Tower*

*Nurol Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 142 m
*FLOORS:* 35 fl

Nurol Tower rises at the heart of this town with its unique design and independent units with different sizes creating a brand new world on its own ground, a LEED Gold nominee, environment friendly world.

LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) is an internationally recognized green building certification system developed by the U.S. Green Building Council (USGBC). Nurol Tower matches all the requirements of the LEED Gold certificate with its ecological practices. Thus, Nurol Tower aims to be 40% more efficient in energy saving compared to its competitors. Also, all material used in its construction has been selected from materials with no harm on human health.

Nurol Tower is a friend of the earth, not only in its construction principles but in all its practices.

Nurol Tower Bazaar will make your daily life easier with its shops, restaurants and cafés. The two-story boutique mall covering 6000 square meters offers a selection of 36 shops to meet and welcome your daily entire needs.




























Picture taken by Reichberg:









http://500px.com/photo/81702217/İstanbul-turkey-by-murat-Özmen









https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/13132692_kuizFoshCgdyltiv4Pv9uNmAXzRT0IAUKgeOkJY7-ho.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Lasagrada Hotel*

*Lasagrada Hotel *

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/lasagrada-hotel-/3538


----------



## Jakob

*The Signature*

*The Signature*

http://ferkosignature.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl










Pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250 m
*FLOORS:* -

A Global Project rising tall and proud in one of the world’s most unique metropolitan cities.

An innovative concept rising in Ataşehir, a district poised to become one of the world’s leading financial hubs upon the successful completion of the Financial Centre.

Launching what will be one of the tallest towers in Europe, bringing a fresh new concept to the coupling of residential and office buildings whilst also offering a prestigious shopping mall, a 400 meter long retail street and a large recreational complex, Metropol Istanbul will truly be a worthy homage to this vibrant city.














































Pictures taken by kizilirmak:


----------



## Jakob

*Vadi Istanbul*

*Vadi Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.vadistanbul.com/





































Pictures taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 180m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.





































Pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Jakob

*Piri Reis University*

*Piri Reis University*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/piri-reis-universitesi/2167


----------



## Jakob

*AND Plaza*

*AND Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*WINNING PROPOSAL *

*HEIGHT:* 102 m 
*FLOORS:* 26 fl
*ARCHITECT:* HPP Architects

In 2012 HPP won an international competition to design the complex for the Anadolu Plaza in Istanbul's Kozyatagi district. The high-rise is located near the new financial district on the Asian side of the city. Though the building, which will be constructed on a property of 10.600 square meters, is limited by code to a height of ninety-five meters, the divisions in the design of the tower highlight the business center's vertical character. The striking long-distance impact of the building, with its light and shadow effects, is a product of the block-like, fourstory bands along the triangular facade pillars. The tower and a three-story block structure accommodating commercial space will seamlessly integrate into its urban-planning context, with the side facing away from the adjacent highway forming an urban plaza, a feature still rare in this district. With its sustainable design concept, the project is targeting LEED Gold certification.





































https://foursquare.com/v/kozyatağı-anadolu-plaza-şantiyesi/5350e0df498e62c91bf35208


----------



## MoneyTalks

nice towers in Istanbul :cheers:


----------



## Jakob

*River Plaza*

*River Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://riverplazaistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 170m & 148m
*FLOORS:* 38 fl & 37 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -










Pictures taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob

*Avrasya Road Tunnel*

*Avrasya Road Tunnel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.avrasyatuneli.com.tr/en

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/avrasya-tuneli-istanbul-tup-gecit-projesi-istanbul-turkiye/3582

* Asia and Europe to join under the seabed for the first time via a highway tunnel*

The Eurasia Tunnel Project (Istanbul Strait Road Tube Crossing Project), whose foundations were cast on 26 February 2011, will connect the Asian and European sides via a highway tunnel going underneath the seabed. The Eurasia Tunnel will serve the Kazlıçeşme-Göztepe route where vehicle traffic is most intense in Istanbul and will cover a total of 14.6 kilometers.

While 5.4 kilometers of the project will comprise a two-story tunnel to be constructed underneath the seabed using special technology with connecting tunnels to be constructed using other methods, road expansion and improvement works are to be carried out on a total route of 9.2 kilometers on the European and Asian sides. The access roads between Sarayburnu-Kazlıçeşme and Harem-Göztepe will be enlarged. Vehicle underpasses and pedestrian overpasses will be constructed.

Tunnel pass and road improvement-expansion works will cause holistic relief on vehicle traffic. Not only will the travel duration on the route with its highly intensive Istanbul traffic decline from 100 minutes to 15 minutes, but also the privilege of safe and comfortable travel will be experienced. It will also contribute to the reduction of environmental and noise pollution.

Republic of Turkey Ministry of Transport, Maritime Affairs and Communications and General Directorate of Infrastructure Investments (AYGM) commissioned Avrasya Tüneli İşletme İnşaat ve Yatırım A.Ş. (ATAŞ) for the design, construction and operation of the Eurasian Tunnel Project for 24 years and 5 months. The Eurasia Tunnel will be transferred to the state on completion of the operating period.























































http://ulasimturkiye.com/viewtopic....tart=144&sid=3f5452671677d681d74ca6a8743b4a2d


----------



## Jakob

*Quasar Istanbul*

*Quasar Istanbul*

http://www.quasaristanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -




























Pictures taken by Patrick Highrise:


----------



## Jakob

*İstanbul Museum of Contemporary Art*

*İstanbul Museum of Contemporary Art*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

Transformation of an existing antrepot building into a contemporary art museum is a progressive step for going public of the customs port area in Karaköy which has been a segregated area in the heart of İstanbul with no public access since its construction in 1960. The museum is planned to house 15.000 art pieces including the most important examples of Turkish painting since late Ottoman to modern period.


Besides its being “a constructive element for modern Turkish architecture” for Sedad Hakki Eldem (a renowned Turkish architect who also is the designer of the building), the structural grid exposed outside the facade has been the most prominent element of the antrepot buildings in urban memory. When transforming the antrepot building into a museum, the reinforced concrete structure is kept as it is, while the walls and slabs are removed in order to obtain a 3D, naked structural grid which will house the ‘containers’ of the new museum. Directed by a curatorial approach, the art objects are to be categorised and collected inside these containers. Overhanging outside the grid in a lively manner, the containers are linked with a network of ramps and bridges. Visitors are going to circulate on this route, having glimpses on the Istanbul view provided by the transparent facade outside the structure.


Visitors enter the museum through a spacious hall enhanced with commercial units, workshop rooms and public facilities. Media-mesh on the back wall of the museum rejuvenates the facade facing the busy road, acting as an interface between the new museum and the city.
























































Pictures taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob

*Emaar Square*

*Emaar Square *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.emaarsquare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl, 33 fl x 2























































https://foursquare.com/v/emaar-square-şantiye/533aab5d498e39de8679fda3/photos


----------



## Jakob

*GAP Tower*

*GAP Tower*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27fl
*ARCHITECT:* 10 Design










Picture taken by Jamıryo:









https://foursquare.com/v/metrocity/4cb339fa9b34199c94ecb963/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Mermerler Plaza*

*Mermerler Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 24 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Ergun Mimarlik




























Picture taken by eagle in sky:


----------



## Jakob

*Orya Park*

*Orya Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 2 x 34 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Kadir Üçvet



















https://foursquare.com/v/crowne-plaza-istanbul-oryapark/52de7d73498e47b008caaee5/photos


----------



## gerardpique

Istanbul really is in the running for The Most Beautiful City in the World title!!!!


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 42 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu

Nidakule Levent is the A Plus office project, in Levent, which is one of the most preferred business districts in İstanbul, European Side.





































Picture taken by UltrAslanErkan:


----------



## Jakob

*Bomonti Time Residence*

*Bomonti Time Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.bomontitime.com/

*HEIGHT:* 195 m
*FLOORS:* 52 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects














































Picture taken by UltrAslanErkan:


----------



## Jakob

*Ulugöl Automotives*

*Ulugöl Automotives*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/ulugol-otomotiv/3475


----------



## Jakob

*Kiler GYO Kartal Towers*

*Kiler GYO Kartal Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 35 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbloom*

*Istanbloom *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istanbloom.com/"

*HEIGHT:* 150m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DBArchitects











https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/16253445_PUkrIIUlK39leMdyZ8d_TWoW9z3GYATTJfg_ukpw1DA.jpg









https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/92886104_Ajqo4i1Kt4DEQ8ek60CVmvfSXeG8zgKnGjgNsQ7rD64.jpg









Picture taken by Kerom:









https://foursquare.com/v/metrocity/4cb339fa9b34199c94ecb963/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Etiler Residences*

*Etiler Residences*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* - 
*ARCHITECT:* Agence d'Architecture A. Bechu

The rampart urban growth devouring Istanbul has overwhelmed the parks that used to extend down the slopes from the city above and along the bank of the Bosphorus, there where the agency’s project is located. The aim is to re-green this district and recreate the landscape of the river banks. Three heavily lanted tower blocks positioned down the slope of the site and resting on a base containing a shopping centre with terraces and hanging gardens, free the ground level and allow trees and parks to be planted. These avant-garde buildings are designed to be energy-positive.


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250m
*FLOORS:* 62 fl

A Global Project rising tall and proud in one of the world’s most unique metropolitan cities...

Each new step taken, each new milestone set in a city that has hosted countless civilizations has to be worthy of its heritage. A city that has witnessed the rise and fall of ages, is about to inaugurate a project for the new millennia; Metropol Istanbul.

An innovative concept rising in Ataşehir, a district poised to become one of the world’s leading financial hubs upon the successful completion of the Financial Centre.

Launching what will be one of the tallest towers in Europe, bringing a fresh new concept to the coupling of residential and office buildings whilst also offering a prestigious shopping mall, a 400 meter long retail street and a large recreational complex, Metropol Istanbul will truly be a worthy homage to this vibrant city.

An exciting design that evokes architectural admiration...

A story being shaped by the finest; the internationally renowned RMJM at the helm of the conceptual design along with HYDER lending superior engineering knowledge, Metropol Istanbul is destined to be a great success.




























Pictures taken by SEMIX:


----------



## TheMagnificient

:cheers:


----------



## SeMiX

+1 Metropol Istanbul photo
___
In the back Metropol Istanbul.
Project on the front: Leopardus 178m Istanbul http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119101486#post119101486
And also the new financial district (of Istanbul in Anatolian side) is U/C in the center of the photo. (between Metropol and Leopardus towers)


----------



## Jakob

*Promesa Seba Tower*

*Promesa Seba Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 110 m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Loft Architects 



















Pictures taken by SeMiX:


----------



## Jakob

*42 Maslak*

*42 Maslak*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.42maslak.com

*FLOORS:* 39 fl
*HEIGHT:* 148m
*ARCHITECT:* Chapman Taylor Architects

42 Maslak is an ambitious new mixed-use development in the northern outskirts of the European side of Istanbul.

This flagship high-rise concept, developed by the local residential developer Bay Insaat, is one of the largest and most important developments currently under construction in istanbul. The development is situated in the centre of Maslak, on a former textile industry site of 39,000m2, and will bring a new high quality working and living environment to the heart of this ofice and residential district.

The 250,000m2 complex will contain a 5-star hotel, two 42-storey towers with a total heigh of 150m, plus 42 residential units with swimming, fitness and other social facilities. It will also include 16 penthouses and 57,000m2 "A++" office units, complete with leisure, commercial and cultural facilities.



















https://irs3.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/60495030_x2TD1YflrjzkixJcCjuuwkZMkI7HXHeWPP_DvF5kumY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Soyak Plaza*

*Soyak Plaza**
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 160 m
*FLOORS:* 35 floors
*ARCHITECT:* Pei Cobb Freed & Partners

Preparation work is underway for a new project to be located in the Turkish city of Istanbul. The project is being built to be the new headquarters for the Soyak Corporation and will be named the Soyak Plaza with its main centre-piece, a 160 metre tower.

The tower is the work of New York based architects Pei Cobb Freed and Partners. When viewed from the front rises from a square shaped base with an off set podium section, and as it rises it tapers inwards into an almost pyramid like shape before tapering backwards to its peak with asymmetric, sheer facades.

The facades will be fully glazed in two toned glazing which runs in horizontal bands around the tower. The eight storey podium section is partially sunk underground with the above surface portion glazed the same as the tower, this will feature open courtyards. In contrast the top of the tower will feature a 28 metre tall enclosed roof garden which will offer a relaxing place to hang out and give great views of the city below.

With recent seismic events in mind the company insisted the tower be capable of being operational after a major event, the design team employed a technique known as Performance Based Design to enable the tower to withstand a major quake, take an amount of damage in limited, defined zones but still allow for continued occupancy after the event with minimal fuss.

This technique is commonly used on regular buildings but applying the principles to a building with the geometric complexities involved in this tower is somewhat unusual.

The tower will house premium office space along with internal courtyards and winter gardens, the below ground portion will house parking spaces.

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/soyak-kristal-kule/4026


----------



## Jakob

*Vadi Istanbul*

*Vadi Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.vadistanbul.com/

Cendere Valley in Istanbul incorporates various plots for which different stakeholders has established a partnership to succeed a significant property development in Istanbul. The main motivation behind this collaboration is to give an example of “city making” encouraging a prominent architecture that duly regards the natural assets of Istanbul. The Valley becomes a new urban destination which is particularly open to education facilities, informatics, culture and tourism with supplementary housing units. The beginning of the valley where urban fabric meets with nature has been developed by iki design group is conceived as the gateway to the valley. The design offers 8 separate blocks with approximately 250.000 sq. m size devoting a special attention to meet with the canal at its east. While solid blocks rise up to bring a solemn presence to the site, those with terraces produce a vibrant outlook which combine the forest with the canal. Richness of open spaces involving water elements, soft spaces and walkways help to establish a cohesive whole and enhances the quality of life. The corridors in between the blocks combine the forest with the canal with a precious visual experience. Around the blocks, the idea of “touching to water” results a singular urban experience in Istanbul. The project will expand along the Cendere Valley as an urban bacon and the second stage will accommodate approximately 570 000 sq.m.





































http://www.ikidg.com/project_content.aspx?id=137&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

*Manzara Adalar*

*Manzara Adalar *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 40 fl, 38 fl, 37 fl, 22 fl & 17 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Perkins Eastman

http://www.manzaraadalar.com.tr/


----------



## Jakob

*Bomonti Tower*

*Bomonti Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29fl
*ARCHITECT:* DE . X architecture




























https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/3144909_pjAMtP9myQRCO84BxzgUaAuY_j48fPGdrQXxJM1f03I.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Now Bomonti*

*Now Bomonti*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://nowbomonti.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 17 fl




























https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/53534748_nS3_orRWVrKoi4UKfvPv3rdxBNt6RYgwZjX1EZxZa-o.jpg









https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/44710264_8cylifWUqVaTj4nV3XeHGFCsPUIymDBnto9S2DE0KpM.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Kapital Tower*

*Kapital Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 25 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Dinamik 




























https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/11190369_cyNlTDsy9LBuz3NcToMmV_jlF2dCWDGTvBda4P1yATQ.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Okmeydanı*

*Okmeydanı Research Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ipkb.gov.tr/tr/Haber/IPKB,Okmeydani-Egitim-ve-Arastirma-Hastanesini-yeniden-yapiyor/26










Picture taken by Reichberg:


----------



## Jakob

*Karden Güneşli Rezidans*

*Karden Güneşli Rezidans*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* - 
*ARCHITECT:* Ozer / Uger Architects


----------



## Jakob

*Ritim Istanbul*

*Ritim Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ritimistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 39 fl, 36 fl, 34 fl, 18 fl & 9 fl




























https://500px.com/photo/95516743/stop-time-by-yigit-danaci


----------



## SeMiX

Updates good and amazing as always! Thank you Jakob! kay:

(btw. Bomonti district is growing really hard...)


----------



## TAI_TFX

Jakob is the best :applause:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul, Turkey*

*West City*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.batisehir.com/


----------



## Jakob

*Mall of Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.mallofistanbul.com.tr

Mall of İstanbul, the project that belongs to one of the most prestigious and leader companies in the Real Estate, Torunlar GYO has gone live with USD 370 million capex in a mall, residential and office concept.

“Mall of İstanbul”, the largest “mixed used” project of Turkey has been rewarded in the International Property Award Europe 2011, with Best Mixed Use Development and Best Retail Development Awards.

Approximately 60% of the Mall of İstanbul Project has already been sold within just one year. The Project with a total of 656 thousand m2 construction area will be completed in November 2013 accommodates 150 thousand m2 mall leasable area including entertainment area, 122 thousand m2 residential sellable area, 32 thousand m2 office sellable area and a 300 rooms hotel to be built in the adjacent parcel. 





















2014 TURKEY 0267 ISTANBUL 土耳其 伊斯坦布尔 by xuweiyuan, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Emaar Square*

*Emaar Square *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.emaarsquare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl, 33 fl x 2























































Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250m
*FLOORS:* 62 fl

A Global Project rising tall and proud in one of the world’s most unique metropolitan cities...

Each new step taken, each new milestone set in a city that has hosted countless civilizations has to be worthy of its heritage. A city that has witnessed the rise and fall of ages, is about to inaugurate a project for the new millennia; Metropol Istanbul.

An innovative concept rising in Ataşehir, a district poised to become one of the world’s leading financial hubs upon the successful completion of the Financial Centre.

Launching what will be one of the tallest towers in Europe, bringing a fresh new concept to the coupling of residential and office buildings whilst also offering a prestigious shopping mall, a 400 meter long retail street and a large recreational complex, Metropol Istanbul will truly be a worthy homage to this vibrant city.

An exciting design that evokes architectural admiration...

A story being shaped by the finest; the internationally renowned RMJM at the helm of the conceptual design along with HYDER lending superior engineering knowledge, Metropol Istanbul is destined to be a great success.




























http://iconosquare.com/tag/santiye/









Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Skyland Istanbul*

*Skyland Istanbul*

http://skylandistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 284 m, 1 x 180 m
*FLOORS:* - 

Rising at the heart of the key highways of Istanbul in the European side, Skyland Istanbul features a TEM junction to link you with life while linking Istanbul with you.

Located just at the midpoint of all bridges of Istanbul, within close reach of both airports, offering easy transport means thanks to a metro connection, just next to TTNET Arena, Skyland Istanbul is the newest hub of the new Istanbul a haven from the hectic buzz of Maslak and Levent.

Be it the residential tower, the business tower, the international hotel chain or the shopping mall -each one of the centers at Skyland Istanbul is a project in itself. Skyland Istanbul is simply a vibrant hub for 12,000-persons. A new life is about to begin at Skyland Istanbul –a project bound to be mentioned among the iconic buildings of Europe with an architecture that is well-suited to Istanbul.














































https://tr.foursquare.com/v/türk-telekom-arena/4b704315f964a520b10e2de3/photos









https://tr.foursquare.com/v/skyland...4/photos?openPhotoId=549c20b4498e88a5ec6147ed


----------



## Jakob

*Süleyman Şah University*

*Süleyman Şah University*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/suley...a-dumankaya-yerleskesi-fakulteler-1-etap/4205


----------



## Jakob

*Promesa Seba Tower*

*Promesa Seba Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 110 m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Loft Architects 



















https://foursquare.com/v/promesa-levent-kule/4e3160ffc65b93ca1a43be68/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Pega Kartal*

*Pega Kartal*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://pegakartal.com/default.aspx

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl




























http://postimg.org/image/rcc40bxmz/









http://postimg.org/image/h0zr7o5xn/


----------



## Jakob

*Mai Residence*

*Mai Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://mairesidence.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS: * 38 fl & 16 fl




























Pictures taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Kuriş Plaza*

*Kuriş Plaza*

http://kuris.co/plaza.html

*HEIGHT:* 110m
*FLOORS:* 29fl










http://postimg.org/image/5f9h5jg2d/


----------



## East37thStreet

nice developments :cheers:


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Very nice, Istanbul is beautiful


----------



## Jakob

*Mermerler Plaza*

*Mermerler Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 24 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Ergun Mimarlik




























Picture taken by eagle in sky:


----------



## Jakob

*The House Residence*

*The House Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.thehouseresidence.com/bomonti.aspx




























https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/101278599_ExbbH0LgqVy69U3zK0KmSSb8u0bODBCE_lsxJ27ldiE.jpg


----------



## East37thStreet

*Ataköy Sea Pearl*

http://www.seapearlatakoy.com/default.aspx


----------



## East37thStreet

*Bilisim Vadisi ( Know-How & IT & Technology Valley )*

http://www.bilisimvadisi.co/


----------



## Jakob

*Moment Istanbul*

*Moment Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.momentistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl



















http://www.istanbul34gazetesi.com/tum-emek-is-sitesinin-temeli-torenle-atildi/


----------



## Woolkid

The Süleyman Şah University looks just amazing! I hope that there will be more new investments in tourist districts like Fatih or Beyoglu, cos it is not always visible how the city is booming in those parts.


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak 1453*

*Maslak 1453*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.maslak1453.com/
















































20150319_174833 by Baybars Kirman, on Flickr

Source


----------



## Jakob

*Göztepe Park Residence*

*Göztepe Park Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Efekta Architects


----------



## Jakob

*Kartal Tower*

*Kartal Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.kartalkule.com/

*HEIGHT:* 115m
*FLOORS:* 23 fl



















Picture taken by taskula:









Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Ayten Düz

Yapılar çevreleriyle bütünleşemedikçe, kendi içlerinde güzel de olsalar çıkan sonuç güzel olmuyor maalesef


----------



## Ayten Düz

A Luxury Boutique Hotel 10 Karakoy Istanbul








Located in Karaköy, one of the most vibrant and burgeoning districts in the heart of Istanbul, 10 Karaköy, A Morgans Original is a luxury boutique hotel where history meets with modernity.

http://www.3oda1salon.net/projects/a-luxury-boutique-hotel-10-karakoy-istanbul


----------



## Jakob

*Taksim Theater and Maksim Club*

*Taksim Theater and Maksim Club*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Tures





























Source


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Chamber of Commerce*

*Istanbul Chamber of Commerce*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Sepin


----------



## Skywalker1994

*Premier Kampüs Ofis*

*PREMIER KAMPÜS OFIS*
*KAĞITHANE, ISTANBUL*

*Architect: JDS Julien De Smedt*


----------



## Skywalker1994

*Istanbul Inn Ikitelli*

*ISTANBUL INN IKITELLI*
*Ikitelli, Istanbul*


----------



## Skywalker1994

*Projects in Kartal*

*Projects in Kartal*
*Kartal, Istanbul*

*Helis Metro Ofis*


















*Lapis Han*


----------



## Skywalker1994

*Yenitepe Kadıköy*

*YENİTEPE KADIKÖY*
*Kadıköy, Istanbul*

*NUHOĞLU İNŞAAT*


----------



## Skywalker1994

*Varyap Plaza*

*VARYAP PLAZA*
*Pendik, Istanbul*


----------



## Skywalker1994

*İstanbul İnn Küçükyalı*

*İSTANBUL İNN KÜÇÜKYALI*
*Küçükyalı, Istanbul*

*ÜNAL İNŞAAT*


----------



## Skywalker1994

*Nidakule Ataşehir*

*NİDAKULE ATAŞEHİR (30 floors)*
*Ataşehir, Istanbul*

*TAHİNCİOĞLU GAYRİMENKUL İNŞAAT*


----------



## Skywalker1994

*TRI-G*

*TRI-G (24 floors)*
*Bağcılar, Istanbul*

*MARYAPI*


----------



## Skywalker1994

*Projects by NEF in Istanbul*

*Projects by NEF in Istanbul*

*NEF KAĞITHANE 11*


























*NEF FLATS LEVENT*


















*NEF İKİ HALİÇ*


























*NEF RESİDENCE DÖRT LEVENT 09*


























*NEF BEBEKÖY*


















*NEF APARTMENTS KEMERBURGAZ*










*NEF OFFİCES LEVENT*










*NEF KAĞITHANE 03*


























































*NEF MERTER 12*


























*NEF MERTER 13*










*NEF KAĞITHANE 08*










*NEF ATAKÖY 22*


































*NEF ŞİŞLİ 25*


































*NEF POINTS 04*


























*NEF POINTS 06*


----------



## denizpolat

*11:11 - BEYOĞLU, ISTANBUL *


----------



## Jakob

*Kar Maslak Office*

*Kar Maslak Office*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* 2 Design


A precisely ordered geometry is being joined to the skyline of Istanbul’s developing downtown Maslak, Kar Maslak Office engages with it surrounding by creating an urban courtyard. The building rises on two wings and energizes the indoor and outdoor activities by creating semi-public areas interacting with its surrounding. Kar Maslak Office, reaching to 57.000 sq.m, seeks to combine with its surrounding while articulating a vibrant vertical element that is conceived as an urban curtain. Instead of creating a single high rise structure, the design goes with a two tiers physical expression to domesticize the building mass. Transforming the vertical energy into a horizontal mobility is a deliberated design approach to bring an alternative building fabric in the particular area. It is a fact that Maslak is developing with high-rises that demonstrate the increasing energy of Istanbul. However, without creating permeable environments interplaying with those assertive buildings, Maslak would not be accessible by pedestrians and there might not be a beating hearth of the city. Kar Maslak Office sets itself as both a critic and an option for the urbanization undergoes in Maslak. The building opens itself, makes itself “tangible” and boosts a public life around it to advocate a more human scale oriented architecture.



















https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/63771592_d22T6ueXUkx79tBpsHVZNY7kdi-An2h8D3Nr0gJPt30.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak 1453*

*Maslak 1453*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.maslak1453.com/


----------



## Jakob

*Newada*

*Newada*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.newada.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 104 m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl / 21 fl
*ARCHITECT:* GAD Architecture
*VIDEO:* http://vimeo.com/18746711#

Newada is a high-rise luxury residential project, located on the Anatolian side of Istanbul. Although the European side of Istanbul is better known as the business center of Istanbul, the Anatolian side still contains the largest amount of housing. Maltepe is located approximately in the center of the Anatolian part of Istanbul, near the Marmara Sea coastline with spectacular views awaiting the future residents.

Capturing views of the Princess Islands is a major ambition for the project. The 800m long southern border of the site faces the Marmara Sea and is not obstructed by many building, so this affords a unique opportunity to see the Princess Islands.

A building proposal focusing on a modern lifestyle in Istanbul can not be thought of without considering issues of traffic and car circulation. The project site contains a great opportunity in terms of its proximity to several major road connections, including the E5 which allows for ease of access to many coastal areas. This advantage would alleviate most of the traffic issues for the residents.

Original design studies concentrated on solar studies aimed at limiting the shadows of the towers cast on neighboring buildings. In order to achieve this, an adaptive sky exposure plane simulation was prepared with the aid of a grasshopper plug-in for rhinoceros software. Using sliders and coordinate marking boards, the artificial sky exposure plane was simultaneously used to reshape the building to maximize the buildings allocation, and to minimize shadows.

Therefore, the buildings are optimized to obtain the maximum view of the Princess Islands while also obtaining the most sunlight. The balconies surrounding the buildings are located between a semi-open stone facade and a glass inner facade. This provides a cooling effect in the summer and a heat-trapping effect in the winter.

The project contains two blocks on a shared base. The ground level contains shops, including boutiques, dry cleaning, barbers, and residential services accessible to the residents. The project site is partitioned into two zones, by taking advantage of level differences on the site. While the bottom level is used for the main entrance and public spaces, the upper level is used for private gardening and reflecting pools. Ground and basement levels are connected by an active courtyard and stairs, and lobbies have openings into this courtyard. Protection from the elements is provided by a glass & steel structure above.

The site area is 11,872 m², and the total construction area is approximately 50.000m².

Few materials are used in order to provide unity on the site and in the overall detailing. There are four primary materials: stone, concrete, glass and steel. The stone cladding is the main material giving the project its unique charecter.



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Quasar Istanbul*

*Quasar Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.quasaristanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -




























Source


----------



## Jakob

*AND Plaza*

*AND Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 102 m 
*FLOORS:* 26 fl
*ARCHITECT:* HPP Architects

In 2012 HPP won an international competition to design the complex for the
Anadolu Plaza in Istanbul's Kozyatagi district. The high-rise is located near the new financial district on the Asian side of the city. Though the building, which will be constructed on a property of 10.600 square meters, is limited by code to a height of ninety-five meters, the divisions in the design of the tower highlight the business center's vertical character. The striking long-distance impact of the building, with its light and shadow effects, is a product of the block-like, fourstory bands along the triangular facade pillars. The tower and a three-story block structure accommodating commercial space will seamlessly integrate into its urban-planning context, with the side facing away from the adjacent highway forming an urban plaza, a feature still rare in this district. With its sustainable design concept, the project is targeting LEED Gold certification.





































Picture taken by eagle in sky:


----------



## Jakob

*Tango Tower*

*Tango Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.tangokule.com.tr

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 24 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Güngören Industrial Secondary School*

*Güngören Industrial Secondary School*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Hayrettin Yeşiltaş


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250m
*FLOORS:* 62 fl

A Global Project rising tall and proud in one of the world’s most unique metropolitan cities...

Each new step taken, each new milestone set in a city that has hosted countless civilizations has to be worthy of its heritage. A city that has witnessed the rise and fall of ages, is about to inaugurate a project for the new millennia; Metropol Istanbul.

An innovative concept rising in Ataşehir, a district poised to become one of the world’s leading financial hubs upon the successful completion of the Financial Centre.

Launching what will be one of the tallest towers in Europe, bringing a fresh new concept to the coupling of residential and office buildings whilst also offering a prestigious shopping mall, a 400 meter long retail street and a large recreational complex, Metropol Istanbul will truly be a worthy homage to this vibrant city.

An exciting design that evokes architectural admiration...

A story being shaped by the finest; the internationally renowned RMJM at the helm of the conceptual design along with HYDER lending superior engineering knowledge, Metropol Istanbul is destined to be a great success.




























Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Skyland Istanbul*

*Skyland Istanbul*

http://skylandistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 284 m, 1 x 180 m
*FLOORS:* - 

Rising at the heart of the key highways of Istanbul in the European side, Skyland Istanbul features a TEM junction to link you with life while linking Istanbul with you.

Located just at the midpoint of all bridges of Istanbul, within close reach of both airports, offering easy transport means thanks to a metro connection, just next to TTNET Arena, Skyland Istanbul is the newest hub of the new Istanbul a haven from the hectic buzz of Maslak and Levent.

Be it the residential tower, the business tower, the international hotel chain or the shopping mall -each one of the centers at Skyland Istanbul is a project in itself. Skyland Istanbul is simply a vibrant hub for 12,000-persons. A new life is about to begin at Skyland Istanbul –a project bound to be mentioned among the iconic buildings of Europe with an architecture that is well-suited to Istanbul.














































https://tr.foursquare.com/v/skyland-istanbul/515e7863e4b03ca041a8dcc4/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Şişli Municipal Hall*

*Şişli Municipal Hall*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Picture taken by Reichberg:


----------



## Jakob

*Arkadia Apartments*

*Arkadia Apartments*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* IND


----------



## Gallipoli

*Sisli Complex*


----------



## Jakob

*Ritim Istanbul*

*Ritim Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ritimistanbul.com/

*FLOORS:* 39 fl, 36 fl, 34 fl, 18 fl & 9 fl
*HEIGHT:* -





























Pictures taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Kuriş Plaza*

*Kuriş Plaza*

http://kuris.co/plaza.html

*HEIGHT:* 110m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl










Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Chamber of Commerce*

*Istanbul Chamber of Commerce*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* DB Architects





































https://500px.com/photo/106615745/sultanahmet-by-ddp


----------



## Jakob

*The House Residence*

*The House Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.thehouseresidence.com/bomonti.aspx





























That's Asia over there! But I'm in Europe... #Turkey #Bosphorus #Istanbul #view #CityScape #Mosque by gfncourtin, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Fikirtepe Merkez*

*Fikirtepe Merkez*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Adnan Kazmaoğlu





































Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Espadon*

*Espadon*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.safiespadon.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 20 fl










https://500px.com/photo/107421661/espadon-by-faruk-uslu


----------



## Jakob

*Allure Tower*

*Allure Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.allureistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl










https://tr.foursquare.com/v/allure-...9762f6d4?openPhotoId=55408f07498eb6ce7f4b86a8


----------



## Jakob

*DAP Twisted Towers*

*DAP Twisted Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.dapburgukule.com/main.html

*FLOORS:* 19 fl
*HEIGHT:* -










https://500px.com/photo/107421437/dap-burgu-tower-by-faruk-uslu


----------



## Jakob

*Pega Kartal*

*Pega Kartal*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://pegakartal.com/default.aspx

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl




























Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Moment Istanbul*

*Moment Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.momentistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl



















Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Vadi Tower*

*Vadi Tower*

http://www.vadikule.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 22 fl




























http://www.vadikule.com/images/gallery2/1.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Gökdeniz Kartal*

*Gökdeniz Kartal*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.gokdenizkartal.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 29 fl



















http://www.gokdenizkartal.com/santiye.php


----------



## Jakob

*Marmara Tower*

*Marmara Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://marmarakule.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOOR:* 31 fl










Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## denizpolat

*Kılıçoğlu Mermerler Plaza | KOZYATAĞI | 22fl | 95m | T/O*


----------



## Mehderan

*Pearl of Istanbul*
































































*PROJECT DETAIL*

*Location*
Istanbul, Turkey 

*Size*
41.83 Hectares

*Market*
Mixed-Use, Residential, High Rise

*Expertise*
Architecture, Urban Planning and Design, Landscape Architecture

source : http://www.forumstudio.com/page/projects/projectlist/pearl-of-istanbul?e=residential


----------



## Jakob

*GAP Tower*

*GAP Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27fl
*ARCHITECT:* 10 Design



















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/garanti-bankası-genel-müdürlük/4b4b4c56f964a520d59626e3/photos


----------



## Jakob

*The Signature*

*The Signature*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ferkosignature.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120m
*FLOORS:* 31 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Eria Partners




























https://tr.foursquare.com/v/iş-kule...3/photos?openPhotoId=569e17b6498e7fe027a4bc74


----------



## Jakob

*Emaar Square*

*Emaar Square *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.emaarsquare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl, 33 fl x 2










https://tr.foursquare.com/v/emaar-s...2d13e689?openPhotoId=565c10c2498e13577fe1e8f4









https://tr.foursquare.com/v/emaar-s...2d13e689?openPhotoId=565c10c2498e13577fe1e8f4


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 42 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu





































Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good developments.


----------



## Jakob

*Queen Central Park*

*Queen Central Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://queencentralpark.com/l

*HEIGHT:* 195m 
*FLOORS:* 52 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects










https://foursquare.com/user/46292954


----------



## Jakob

*Balance Güneşli*

*Balance Güneşli*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://balancegunesli.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 120 m
*FLOORS:* - 
*ARCHITECT:* Avci Architects & Erkiz Muhendislik



















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/ağaoğlu...a/photos?openPhotoId=56960847498ef4119807fea5


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 180m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.



















Pictures taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Dmerdude

^^

Welcome back Jacob!


----------



## Jakob

*Tri G Rotana*

*Tri G Rotana*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* MAR



















https://foursquare.com/v/mall-of-is...2/photos?openPhotoId=569cc11a498e7bd1150d09b9


----------



## Jakob

*Moment Istanbul*

*Moment Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.momentistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 158m
*FLOORS:* 45 fl



















Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Tower*

*Nurol Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 142 m
*FLOORS:* 35 fl

Nurol Tower rises at the heart of this town with its unique design and independent units with different sizes creating a brand new world on its own ground, a LEED Gold nominee, environment friendly world.

LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) is an internationally recognized green building certification system developed by the U.S. Green Building Council (USGBC). Nurol Tower matches all the requirements of the LEED Gold certificate with its ecological practices. Thus, Nurol Tower aims to be 40% more efficient in energy saving compared to its competitors. Also, all material used in its construction has been selected from materials with no harm on human health.

Nurol Tower is a friend of the earth, not only in its construction principles but in all its practices.

Nurol Tower Bazaar will make your daily life easier with its shops, restaurants and cafés. The two-story boutique mall covering 6000 square meters offers a selection of 36 shops to meet and welcome your daily entire needs.










Pictures taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Atasehir*

*Nidakule Atasehir*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nidakuleatasehir.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 39 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu Architects














































Picture taken by MuhannedM.:


----------



## Jakob

*Helis Wind*

*Helis Wind*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.helisyapi.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Jakob

*Manzara Adalar*

*Manzara Adalar *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.manzaraadalar.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 40 fl, 38 fl, 37 fl, 22 fl & 17 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Perkins Eastman



















http://i.hizliresim.com/52L3El.png


----------



## Jakob

*Third Bosphorus Bridge*

*Third Bosphorus Bridge*
*Istanbul, Turkey*











































Picture taken by Ferruh Aytekin:


----------



## Jakob

*Doğuş Office Tower*

*Doğuş Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.novinkainsaat.com.tr/bakprojeler.php?id=48

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 21 fl



















https://irs0.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/50080378_r5JxUE69PCfnuV_IQVwphcsok3mI_TxAaRFJc4-CU0Q.jpg









https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/12978257_VHWsAF4Dqi0LQECRy-91ZYnqCO1zHbjH5LurtuzovPY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Dedeman Park Levent*

*Dedeman Park Levent*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 14 fl
*HEIGHT:* -

http://www.dedeman.com/news/dedeman...eement-for-halk-gyos-first-hotel-project.aspx

Dedeman Hotels & Resorts International rented the hotel at Levent for 10 years with the ongoing construction which is the most important asset of Halk GYO located in the heart of the business world.

Halk GYO considers Levent land for hotel project in its portfolio. Construction of the project is scheduled for completion in 24 months and it gains importance by being the first investment of Halk GYO in tourism sector. As the architecture and the location, the building will be one of the finest examples of city hotels in Mecidiyeköy-Maslak line and aims to meet the need for the “business hotel”. Dedeman Park Levent will take place under the umbrella of Dedeman Park, which is the second brand developed with business hotel concept by Dedeman Hotels & Resorts International. It is expected to host 670 thousand people at Dedeman Park Levent in 10 years. Dedeman Group signed a 10-year lease agreement with Halk GYO for a new hotel project.

The project is designed to be adapted to all new projects and standard in all Dedeman Park Hotels will be carried out by Halk GYO. Hotel building is expected to be completed in 24 months with 240 rooms. The building is leased as turnkey to Dedeman Hotels & Resorts is being built on 2791 square meters area. On the main artery of Mecidiyeköy-Maslak line with the most important business districts, with the location in the middle of the Buyukdere Street the connecting road of the Fatih Sultan Mehmet and Bosphorus bridges, Dedeman Park Levent, will provide a significant contribution to the business hotel management. Dedeman Park Levent will create employment to 60 people and it has Levent Tile Seljuk and Ottoman Miniature touch in its decoration. 24 m2 rooms, 700 m2 of floor space containing meeting rooms with various sizes and Restaurant / Cafe 's will take place in Dedeman Park Levent has 200 person capacity serving with "Traditional Dedeman Hospitality". All rooms are in accordance with the standards set for Dedeman Park hotels, air-conditioning, work desk, direct dial telephone, cable and wireless internet connection, tea and coffee, mini fridge, hair dryer, iron and ironing board, satellite and movie channels, a safety deposit box and good night guarantee will be presented. Dedeman Park Levent building is planned to be an eco-friendly, LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) certification candidate. Criteria set by the Çevre Dostu Binalar Council, buildings with certificate carries the green building title. General Manager of Halk GYO Kazım Şimşek stated that they preferred Dedeman Hotels & Resorts International due to being Turkey’s first international hotel chain and explained their plans for the tourism sector “Our portfolio of current and future, especially the experience gained in Levent project will be transferred to future hotel development projects and throughout the growing tourism potential in İstanbul and Turkey will be used in the projects with the best way aiming to increase Halk GYO’s profitability. Especially some buildings in Halk GYO’s portfolio in İstanbul and their locations and rapidly increasing tourism potential of İstanbul offers important opportunities for investment and development”.











#Dedeman by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*CCT 163*

*CCT 163*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 34 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

Hawthorn Suites and Hotel Rooms are for sale by Wyndham Group. Great Investment opportunity with the chance of being a shareholder in a hotel. 2 weeks of free stay will be provided during the year and minimum %8 rental income is guaranteed; Type of apartments: Studio / 1+1.










https://www.futurepark.com.tr/


----------



## Jakob

*Steigenberger Istanbul Airport Hotel*

*Steigenberger Istanbul Airport Hotel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 18 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -










https://foursquare.com/v/steigenberger-airport-hotel-istanbul/55475877498e202a5172d318


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250m
*FLOORS:* 62 fl

A Global Project rising tall and proud in one of the world’s most unique metropolitan cities...

Each new step taken, each new milestone set in a city that has hosted countless civilizations has to be worthy of its heritage. A city that has witnessed the rise and fall of ages, is about to inaugurate a project for the new millennia; Metropol Istanbul.

An innovative concept rising in Ataşehir, a district poised to become one of the world’s leading financial hubs upon the successful completion of the Financial Centre.

Launching what will be one of the tallest towers in Europe, bringing a fresh new concept to the coupling of residential and office buildings whilst also offering a prestigious shopping mall, a 400 meter long retail street and a large recreational complex, Metropol Istanbul will truly be a worthy homage to this vibrant city.

An exciting design that evokes architectural admiration...

A story being shaped by the finest; the internationally renowned RMJM at the helm of the conceptual design along with HYDER lending superior engineering knowledge, Metropol Istanbul is destined to be a great success.



















Picture taken by kizilirmak:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul 216*

*Istanbul 216*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istanbul216.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Faco Tower*

*Faco Tower
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM

İstanbul Tower, is being constructed by Zincir Yapı A.Ş. on Büyükdere Street which is the most prominent center of finance and work of İstanbul, on the estate of Turgut İlaçları A.Ş.. İstanbul Tower Levent is a special project that is strong enough to reach the sky from four sides while constituting different styles and having a slender silhouette.

İstanbul Tower Levent is the second important project constructed by Zincir Yapı. The construction of İstanbul Tower Levent, is a first in Turkey because the core of the building, as well as its other carrier systems are designed as steel. Furthermore, the building that will possess the quality standard of “LEED Gold” is absolutely designed as nature-friendly and provident focused.

The design which was chosen as result of the competition in which the outstanding architecture companies of world had joined, is a product of American SOM company. The project’s construction, which had been started in 2013, is planned to be completed in 2016.





























#İstanbulTower by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Skyland Istanbul*

*Skyland Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://skylandistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 284m, 1 x 180m
*FLOORS:* 65 fl & 64 fl 

Rising at the heart of the key highways of Istanbul in the European side, Skyland Istanbul features a TEM junction to link you with life while linking Istanbul with you.

Located just at the midpoint of all bridges of Istanbul, within close reach of both airports, offering easy transport means thanks to a metro connection, just next to TTNET Arena, Skyland Istanbul is the newest hub of the new Istanbul a haven from the hectic buzz of Maslak and Levent.

Be it the residential tower, the business tower, the international hotel chain or the shopping mall -each one of the centers at Skyland Istanbul is a project in itself. Skyland Istanbul is simply a vibrant hub for 12,000-persons. A new life is about to begin at Skyland Istanbul –a project bound to be mentioned among the iconic buildings of Europe with an architecture that is well-suited to Istanbul.





































Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Marmara Tower*

*Marmara Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://marmarakule.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOOR:* 31 fl










Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Galatasaray Office Building*

*Galatasaray Office Building*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 13 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 2design

Not only Turkey’s but also Europe’s one of the most successful sport clubs, Galatasaray represents a pioneering and inspiring identity for Turkish sport culture. Setting on a major route of Istanbul, the project reinterprets Galatasaray’s leading notion in architectural terms and gracefully stands on a horizontally spreading public plaza which animates the street life around it. Galatasaray Office Building interacts with its surrounding like a rising torch and generates vibrancy so does Galatasaray itself in sport. The project, reaching to 17 000 sq.m, distinguishes itself as a slender, smooth and controlled addition to its urban environment and upholds the aesthetic and tactile qualities. The design highlights the longitude proportions that results in a dramatic slim expression like an urban curtain. Horizontal panels nestle into the façade and create dynamism in each level. Galatasaray Office Building reconciles humility and mighty and elaborates those notions not only in architectural terms, but also signifies them as the abiding values of Galatasaray Sport Club. The design offers a pier-like urban atrium in ground which is gently attached to its urban context as if a public gallery to facilitate the pedestrian flow around the building.










http://www.instafotom.com/34aliatk/photo/1174481980319359946_1648635535


----------



## Jakob

*Leopardus*

*Leopardus*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*HEIGHT:* 178 m
*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*ARCHITECT: * Çamoğlu Mimarlık










https://tr.foursquare.com/v/sarphan...792975ca?openPhotoId=563218ab498e5faae0265777


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Life*

*Nurol Life*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nurollife.com/

*HEIGHT:* 252m
*FLOORS:* 50 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Evim Kadıköy*

*Evim Kadıköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.evimkadikoy.com/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 4 x 26 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Concord Istanbul*

*Concord Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://concordistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 5 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*MSLK*

*MSLK*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* GAD Architecture

Designed to the highest of specifications and functional requirements, the project will form part of the fabric of Istanbul and will act as an urban hub that attracts people from the surrounding area. The design controls the circulation through the site from different directions and levels, allowing people to move in between, through connections and access routes.The site can be accessed and navigated via horizontal and vertical axes. At the lowest point of the sloping site the entrance to the underground car park for 348 cars can be found. The ground and first floor comprise of the retail segment which forms the base of the design spanning the entire site and tiers upwards forming terraces for social-retail use and creates pathways that effectively carve the geometric form of the entire building. At the rear end and the highest point of the slope, two towers extend out and upwards, interdependently, unified with one core. At first glance they appear as one building, merging into one another and enlarging in floor space and ceiling height towards the top. The strategy here was to provide a greater amount of floor space that benefited from the vistas in high ceiling, lofty spaces, but also to lessen the impact when looking at the building from the outside. At ground level several local urban spaces have been incorporated into the design evolution. This has been achieved by linking them via sightlines and visual axes to the urban features and access points within the design. The links between the urban spaces and the building is greatly intensified by the vertical and horizontal gardens that flow out from ground level to the helipad at the top of the towers, unifying the balconies on every floor to the urban spaces below. These visual axes centralize the site at the heart of Maslak making it an urban focal point that extends out connecting it to the surrounding urban sprawl.The playful, feminine characteristics of the cladding wraps around the building creating compositions, openings, shelters, identifies the form, plays with natural light to create dimension and change, but also protects the building from solar gains in the summer and heat loss in the winter. Earthy tones mixed with gold and copper express opulence and solidity which is a theme consistent throughout the whole design.The sloping site with a variance of 15 meters, poorly planned streets and a high density of the locality calls for a design that sets a new standard. Istanbul is known for its marvelous geography and the wonders and beauty of its locality, though largely due to dense urban development, few are lucky to catch a view of the infamous Bosphorus strait and the rolling hills that surround the city, the latter an attribute only devoted to Rome. ‘‘We wanted to give this inverted form greater structural stability, therefore we have devised a two legged system that comes from the two towers merging into one another. With this, the top of the building can be much larger than the bottom and this doesn’t affect its structural integrity.’’ Gokhan AvciogluThe unique feature within the design accommodates the changes present within a shifting global culture. A greater focus is put on the theory of relationships, creating and managing them, where interdependent office space is easily merged from one building to the other by using the core as a gateway. The borrowing of space is seen as a kick starter to allow people to form meaningful relationships that can lead to productive working environments which are more ethical in their approach and promote social values that have a fulfilling effect on the users of the building. As industry is rezoned equally to other cities, the demand for higher quality office space increases in Istanbul, the lure of Istanbul still brings in larger and larger corporations including the Turkish Central Bank which is set to relocate from Ankara by 2020.



















https://irs0.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/40983815_MWS8HNfBbpSaCVUbK_2ZYCoLk2HGX6keGldJy8nsOYk.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Brooklyn Park*

*Brooklyn Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://brooklyn.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Yoo Starck*

*Yoo Starck*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 36 fl & 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* MAR



















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/ağaoğlu...a/photos?openPhotoId=56b5f91a498e964c93efec61


----------



## Jakob

*Bomontiada*

*Bomontiada*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.bomontiada.com/

http://xxi.com.tr/projeler/kente-acilmak-isteyen-sahne/


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Istambul esta com obras a todo vapor, impressionante!


----------



## Jakob

*Merosa International Tower*

*Merosa International Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.merosa.com.tr/merosa-towers-umraniye/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 46 fl


----------



## Jakob

*1071 Kadiköy*

*1071 Kadiköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://1071kadikoy.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -










Picture taken by Umut Salamcı:


----------



## OldCopenhagen

*Old design*

Love the historic based design



Jakob said:


> 1.SISLI PLAZA 170m-200m


----------



## Jakob

*Kapital Tower*

*Kapital Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 25 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Dinamik 



















https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/95498610_n0EE65veL_d21HLOZTQTxD0jdzhVnG6HS1s1WcPF4_Y.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Novotel Karaköy*

*Novotel Karaköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=512...ty.com/showthread.php?t=1596129&xtz=-60&abp=1


----------



## Josedc

I just hope all of these new buildings don't clash with the superbly beautiful urban landscape of the city


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Cultural Center*

*Istanbul Cultural Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCITECT:* Adrian Smith

The Istanbul Cultural Center project was designed as an integrated group of cultural buildings that includes an opera house, a concert hall, a theatre, and a cinema designed as state-of-the-art venues that will share back-of-house and public spaces. The primary goal of the center was to allow residents and visitors of Istanbul maximum accessibility to world-class cultural venues and an extensive array of open and enclosed public spaces.

Visitors will walk toward an iconic open observation platform with unmatched views of the sea, Taksim square, and the park. The new area restores the public park, or “the walk,” that historically occupied the site by placing its public cultural buildings under a fully accessible landscaped walkway, which links the public square and park to a new elevated observation platform. The cultural center’s main entrance is also accessed directly from the square through a slightly sloped walkway. This ascending walkway will provide visitors new focused elevated views of the park and the square.

The opera entry and the views to the Takism plaza continue their original axial relationship with the square, while a wide stairway offers elevated views of the plaza at the opera entrance. An exhibition space is visible and accessible from the entrance of the cultural center and is centrally located between the concert and opera hall. It is designed to be used as a public platform for Istanbul, Turkish, or international artists.
The cultural center also invites residents and visitors to access its courtyard directly from the existing street. This is an important open connection at ground level that links the street with the now accessible pedestrian walkway on the east side of the cultural center.

Additionally, a sloping landscaped platform provides public access to outdoor performances. The amphitheater will host all day public events and will act as an invitation to new artists and Istanbul residents to enjoy an unparalleled experience with dramatic views of Takism Square.




























Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Adozer Plaza*

*Adozer Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Öncüoğlu+ACP










https://irs3.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/39907775_vWWJq6aX6wGxJN1OGEd2gPskPMmN4R-84Y_vzFxrMe0.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Banka Merkez Building*

*Banka Merkez Building*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* AS/OS










https://tr.foursquare.com/v/ant-yapi-tfkb-şantiyesi/54645d32498e50ec78b9ac12


----------



## Jakob

*Dalga Residences by Rotana Hotel*

*Dalga Residences by Rotana Hotel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.rotanaresidences.com/residences/dalgaresidencesbyrotana

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -


----------



## Jakob

*Quasar Istanbul*

*Quasar Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.quasaristanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -




























https://irs3.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/149609366_wCh0tAKXbxHEHlI5OmGIv0JUcScETO0bKrheO3DKJrU.jpg









https://irs3.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/67548684_m2vXwgKAb94Xg1JH5xRNrcq7wgPkXCNqBNJBpEBQZKY.jpg









https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/47976009_dl04UItW3neRjL5cy9wc4cXpSw9p7ErSi6xZUGsNKP0.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Center*

*Torun Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.toruncenter.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 43 fl, 43 fl & 39 fl



















https://irs0.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/127990720_zZyLaf1-jMsEiGNr2DIoKWWe-rbqcT1bil4aqCk3j-A.jpg









https://irs0.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/138495661_2gN_KvwzNHIi6_pQLFH6wnoYi2Nb_PaLaR4g5KTEpcA.jpg









https://irs0.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/135825828_iMhSxPWoJPYp2vGX2K2qndlHhxcX7W2F2psQPYEqnRg.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Cumhuriyet Avenue Redevelopment*

*Cumhuriyet Avenue Redevelopment*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/5792/...l-tasarim-projesi-1-kisim-1-etap-kiosk-yapisi


----------



## Jakob

*Queen Central Park*

*Queen Central Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://queencentralpark.com/l

*HEIGHT:* 195m 
*FLOORS:* 52 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects



















https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/63343985_SvWkYJ7NVcM1Li-wErT3nnzjuRpeXg0P8h57JPefkkY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Mermerler Plaza*

*Mermerler Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 95m
*FLOORS:* fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Kılıçoğlu 











_MG_3293 by suigintou13, auf Flickr


Havadan Istanbul by Yakup YILMAZ, auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Emaar Square*

*Emaar Square *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.emaarsquare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl, 33 fl x 2










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Libâdiye-Emar-Şantiye-Sahası/339048979534082?pnref=story


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 180m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.



















https://irs0.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/75075612_RrK67kPb4_1sHYum4JYsKGUMRXXEe1j1pH0d3lOwGCo.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Marina*

*Istanbul Marina*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istmarina.com.tr

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -




























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...RPxroLX2Q2Cv0xkJnQj78WxOz3HUvxMPGwH9wE&type=1


----------



## Jakob

*Swissôtel Kozapark*

*Swissôtel Kozapark*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -

http://www.swissotel.com/news/announcements/swissotel-kozapark-istanbul/

Slated to open in 2019, the project will grow Swissotel’s footprint in one of Europe’s leading travel markets while also strengthening FRHI's presence in Istanbul; a dynamic city that includes the renovated Swissotel The Bosphorus, newly opened Raffles Istanbul and the upcoming Fairmont Quasar, Istanbul, which is currently in development and expected to open in late 2016.

“Istanbul is one of the financial capitals of the world, a top destination for global travellers and a very important market for Swissotel,” said Lilian Roten, vice president, Swissotel Brand. “With the addition of a spectacular new hotel in the city and our planned opening in Bodrum later this summer, Turkey offers great potential for our hotel group and we are delighted with this opportunity to build on our existing presence in the market. This development also strengthens our ongoing relationship with Garanti Koza, our partner on a fashionable new Swissotel being built in Bulgaria’s capital Sofia, and we look forward to bringing our combined experience and expertise to this exciting project."

Swissotel KozaPark Istanbul will feature 160 guestrooms, and guests will enjoy an array of inviting food and beverage options, highlighting local, flavourful fare, as well as access to generous meeting space, including a spacious ballroom. In addition to an indoor and outdoor rooftop pool, a notable leisure offering will be the hotel's extensive spa facility. The brand's signature Pürovel Spa & Sport will feature invigorating Alpine-inspired treatments, exercise classes and leading-edge fitness equipment.

The project will also introduce the first branded Swissotel Residences in Istanbul, offering 450 contemporary one-, two- and three-bedroom luxury residences, all benefiting from Swissotel’s genuine and reliable service.

The Swissotel will be part of KozaPark, a new residential, retail, and entertainment destination at the north border of the Esenyurt district. This innovative mixed-use development is home to the world's largest tennis academy, a draw for international professional players and tennis enthusiasts alike. Of note, the Koza World of Sports complex will host the first-ever ATP Istanbul Open in 2015 and the WTA Istanbul Cup, as well as sports competitions and entertainment events at its 8,000 seat stadium. Other highlights include a 32,000 square metre biological lagoon and extensive outdoor landscaped gardens as well as the Akbati Shopping Mall and several residence towers.










https://tr.foursquare.com/v/koza-wo...1/photos?openPhotoId=5677e4ba498e4c310e00a2ea


----------



## Jakob

*Yenitepe Kadiköy*

*Yenitepe Kadiköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.yenitepe.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 4 x 22 fl




























http://www.yenitepe.com.tr/yenitepe_santiye_galeri.asp#guncel


----------



## Jakob

*Nidapark Seyrantepe*

*Nidapark Seyrantepe*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://tahincioglu.com/devameden-projeler.php

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 2 x 29 fl










Source


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Park*

*Nurol Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nurolpark.com.tr




























Picture taken by i-close:


----------



## Jakob

*Agaoglu Financial Center Office, Residence and Shopping Mall Project*

*Agaoglu Financial Center Office, Residence and Shopping Mall Project*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Dinamik



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Levent Life*

*Levent Life*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://leventlife.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 24 fl










Picture taken by Arkitekt Wars:


----------



## Jakob

*Taksim Acibadem Hospital*

*Taksim Acibadem Hospital*
*Istanbul, Turkey*



















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/dolapde...f/photos?openPhotoId=5620f35c498e6816cc09f1a6


----------



## Jakob

*Sea Pearl*

*Sea Pearl *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.seapearlatakoy.com/en/




























Picture taken by D.E.V.İ.N.:


----------



## Jakob

*Yoo Starck*

*Yoo Starck*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 36 fl & 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* MAR



















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/basın-e...3/photos?openPhotoId=5720a2e1498ebf505483e1a3


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Center*

*Torun Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.toruncenter.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 43 fl, 43 fl & 39 fl



















https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/46756049_QzN7kL9T3oOYCMVsd7PXBGRH8VXLcygDHNpVDWf_SrQ.jpg









https://irs0.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/64497548_nh2KOw2d9pLueDF2O2nJKg5keTC98AGxJ4mkcbIQYng.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Now Bomonti*

*Now Bomonti*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://nowbomonti.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 17 fl










https://irs0.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/26022120_a5Jj7UeV-Ivi1Zpdedsk-W8wJBvk4bS_nCjSUq8GJOM.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Galatasaray Office Building*

*Galatasaray Office Building*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 13 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 2design

Not only Turkey’s but also Europe’s one of the most successful sport clubs, Galatasaray represents a pioneering and inspiring identity for Turkish sport culture. Setting on a major route of Istanbul, the project reinterprets Galatasaray’s leading notion in architectural terms and gracefully stands on a horizontally spreading public plaza which animates the street life around it. Galatasaray Office Building interacts with its surrounding like a rising torch and generates vibrancy so does Galatasaray itself in sport. The project, reaching to 17 000 sq.m, distinguishes itself as a slender, smooth and controlled addition to its urban environment and upholds the aesthetic and tactile qualities. The design highlights the longitude proportions that results in a dramatic slim expression like an urban curtain. Horizontal panels nestle into the façade and create dynamism in each level. Galatasaray Office Building reconciles humility and mighty and elaborates those notions not only in architectural terms, but also signifies them as the abiding values of Galatasaray Sport Club. The design offers a pier-like urban atrium in ground which is gently attached to its urban context as if a public gallery to facilitate the pedestrian flow around the building.










https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/46756049_6WMsFqfyWrRO9VcOvytR5xbkQ9cXUduwBe5VFEmn7XI.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 140m 
*FLOORS:* 27 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu



















Picture taken by Arkitekt Wars:









Picture taken by Arkitekt Wars:


----------



## Jakob

*Quasar Istanbul*

*Quasar Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.quasaristanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/56269690_c_BFxXNEAWwj3PInf8DXnj2zbUk-lEwmPiWR9vQ5FII.jpg









https://irs3.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/73613491_xjwbZ_IPUYYumiLx-PnslNTkOP5tulpVeUoBMwog-9s.jpg


----------



## negro alto

beautiful city. I'd recommend the book "Istanbul" by Pamuk for some insight on the history and development of the city.


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul 216*

*Istanbul 216*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istanbul216.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl










Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Yenitepe Kadiköy*

*Yenitepe Kadiköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.yenitepe.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 4 x 22 fl



















Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Alya Life Residence*

*Alya Life Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.alyalife.com/tr

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 22 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Pırlanta Göztepe*

*Pırlanta Göztepe*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://pirlantagoztepe.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 24 fl, 22 fl & 20 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Brooklyn Park*

*Brooklyn Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://brooklyn.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 3 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Concord Istanbul*

*Concord Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://concordistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 5 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*KentPlus Kadıköy*

* KentPlus Kadıköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.kentplus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 3 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 3 x 25 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Güral Fikirtepe*

*Güral Fikirtepe*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Ergün Architects




























Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Andre_Filipe

In love with this city! :cheers:


----------



## Jakob

*Water Garden*

*Water Garden*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.watergarden.com.tr/




























https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/24542883_1tFCgxQDjrypWIdFXjADt-8POJn-iBrCIJktV1SYCew.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Midtown Suites Bomonti*

*Midtown Suites Bomonti *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 16 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 3RDF










https://tr.foursquare.com/ercancoklar









https://tr.foursquare.com/user/145118449


----------



## Jakob

*Elysium Art*

*Elysium Art *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.elysiumart.com.tr

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 28 fl



















https://foursquare.com/user/75549784


----------



## Jakob

*Queen Central Park*

*Queen Central Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://queencentralpark.com/l

*HEIGHT:* 195m 
*FLOORS:* 52 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects



















http://www.panorobot.com/panorama/OftonElysiumArt/OftonElysiumArt.html









https://foursquare.com/mert_ozsevinc


----------



## Jakob

*Skyland Istanbul*

*Skyland Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://skylandistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 284m, 1 x 180m
*FLOORS:* 65 fl & 64 fl 

Rising at the heart of the key highways of Istanbul in the European side, Skyland Istanbul features a TEM junction to link you with life while linking Istanbul with you.

Located just at the midpoint of all bridges of Istanbul, within close reach of both airports, offering easy transport means thanks to a metro connection, just next to TTNET Arena, Skyland Istanbul is the newest hub of the new Istanbul a haven from the hectic buzz of Maslak and Levent.

Be it the residential tower, the business tower, the international hotel chain or the shopping mall -each one of the centers at Skyland Istanbul is a project in itself. Skyland Istanbul is simply a vibrant hub for 12,000-persons. A new life is about to begin at Skyland Istanbul –a project bound to be mentioned among the iconic buildings of Europe with an architecture that is well-suited to Istanbul.





































Picture taken by i-close:


----------



## Jakob

*Emaar Square*

*Emaar Square*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.emaarsquare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/76364200_QjJT6lRDheTdU6Yhtlqgt6j9ayUdjbyWcNmCcpD6sNU.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250m
*FLOORS:* 62 fl

A Global Project rising tall and proud in one of the world’s most unique metropolitan cities...

Each new step taken, each new milestone set in a city that has hosted countless civilizations has to be worthy of its heritage. A city that has witnessed the rise and fall of ages, is about to inaugurate a project for the new millennia; Metropol Istanbul.

An innovative concept rising in Ataşehir, a district poised to become one of the world’s leading financial hubs upon the successful completion of the Financial Centre.

Launching what will be one of the tallest towers in Europe, bringing a fresh new concept to the coupling of residential and office buildings whilst also offering a prestigious shopping mall, a 400 meter long retail street and a large recreational complex, Metropol Istanbul will truly be a worthy homage to this vibrant city.

An exciting design that evokes architectural admiration...

A story being shaped by the finest; the internationally renowned RMJM at the helm of the conceptual design along with HYDER lending superior engineering knowledge, Metropol Istanbul is destined to be a great success.



















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/metropol-istanbul-şantiyesi/4f647302e4b0b3b4973db024


----------



## Jakob

*Faco Tower*

*Faco Tower
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM

İstanbul Tower, is being constructed by Zincir Yapı A.Ş. on Büyükdere Street which is the most prominent center of finance and work of İstanbul, on the estate of Turgut İlaçları A.Ş.. İstanbul Tower Levent is a special project that is strong enough to reach the sky from four sides while constituting different styles and having a slender silhouette.

İstanbul Tower Levent is the second important project constructed by Zincir Yapı. The construction of İstanbul Tower Levent, is a first in Turkey because the core of the building, as well as its other carrier systems are designed as steel. Furthermore, the building that will possess the quality standard of “LEED Gold” is absolutely designed as nature-friendly and provident focused.

The design which was chosen as result of the competition in which the outstanding architecture companies of world had joined, is a product of American SOM company. The project’s construction, which had been started in 2013, is planned to be completed in 2016.




























Picture taken by efee34:


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 140m 
*FLOORS:* 27 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu



















Picture taken by efee34:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Marina*

*Istanbul Marina*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istmarina.com.tr

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -



















Source


----------



## Jakob

*The Signature*

*The Signature*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ferkosignature.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120m
*FLOORS:* 31 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Eria Partners




























https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/91257251_sDEcyIi0bQrP943oQxRhW6VcOwcx2smagS0Qln1IFf4.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak 1453*

*Maslak 1453*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.maslak1453.com/



















https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/94022377_gv5OP2ob33InvNJdiOP-TER1o009SM9gFGuyaFl9bv8.jpg









https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/94022377_gv5OP2ob33InvNJdiOP-TER1o009SM9gFGuyaFl9bv8.jpg









https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/94022377_gv5OP2ob33InvNJdiOP-TER1o009SM9gFGuyaFl9bv8.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Levent Life*

*Levent Life*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://leventlife.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 24 fl










Picture taken by Christophe Aucan:


----------



## Jakob

*Kapital Maslak Office*

*Kapital Maslak Office*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Dinamik










https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/55378522_Mx-8TLGZN57MdOqeAFJ-ukYZSBT6_0CjmknF5tAY94I.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Moment Istanbul*

*Moment Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.momentistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 158m
*FLOORS:* 45 fl



















Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Marmara Tower*

*Marmara Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://marmarakule.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOOR:* 31 fl










Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*NND 100 Tower*

*NND 100 Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nandayapi.com.tr/sayfalar.asp?LanguageID=1&cid=3&id=41

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl










Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Helis More*

*Helis More*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.helismore.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 31 fl










Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Life*

*Nurol Life*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nurollife.com/

*HEIGHT:* 252m
*FLOORS:* 50 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















Picture taken by gizliuser:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul 216*

*Istanbul 216*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istanbul216.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl










Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Midtown Suites Bomonti*

*Midtown Suites Bomonti *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 16 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 3RDF










https://irs0.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/692538_KP8X3Mg5VX0ZacdIbdGChkmrZJg-gUVawe0iJeEE2ik.jpg


----------



## PortoNuts

Even though some towers are of questionable taste, the sheer amount of construction is jaw dropping. 

That Helis More tower looks good.


----------



## Jakob

*KentPlus Kadıköy*

* KentPlus Kadıköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.kentplus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 3 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 3 x 25 fl



















Picture taken by hakanhan:


----------



## sali_haci

Istanbul is just booming. Is that the biggest construction boom in Europe right now guys, what do you think?

ps Great job, Jacob! :cheers:


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Center*

*Torun Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.toruncenter.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 43 fl, 43 fl & 39 fl



















https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/49506427_4q9BMmq1SErP-8uRnwyV20TZQXvSnSLPGMO2DgoKp5E.jpg


----------



## HRZMSH

*Istanbul Third Bosphorus Bridge (Official: Yavuz Sultan Selim Bridge)*


----------



## Jakob

*Faco Tower*

*Faco Tower
Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM

İstanbul Tower, is being constructed by Zincir Yapı A.Ş. on Büyükdere Street which is the most prominent center of finance and work of İstanbul, on the estate of Turgut İlaçları A.Ş.. İstanbul Tower Levent is a special project that is strong enough to reach the sky from four sides while constituting different styles and having a slender silhouette.

İstanbul Tower Levent is the second important project constructed by Zincir Yapı. The construction of İstanbul Tower Levent, is a first in Turkey because the core of the building, as well as its other carrier systems are designed as steel. Furthermore, the building that will possess the quality standard of “LEED Gold” is absolutely designed as nature-friendly and provident focused.

The design which was chosen as result of the competition in which the outstanding architecture companies of world had joined, is a product of American SOM company. The project’s construction, which had been started in 2013, is planned to be completed in 2016.


































https://irs3.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/89517547_yViILLXrjIXaGa68fNesPrLyrMSKvIQYjt1WOxWZQ_I.jpg









https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/89517547_uFHSftsFlN5GoszB7sd9UPKaOe_L72w5n7zL21ov2PA.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Life*

*Nurol Life*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nurollife.com/

*HEIGHT:* 252m
*FLOORS:* 50 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:









Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*The Address Residence Istanbul*

*The Address Residence Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/emaar-s...2d13e689?openPhotoId=578613ffcd105b8b0c59ccf7


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 140m 
*FLOORS:* 27 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu



















Picture taken by cancan-izmir:









Picture taken by Arkitekt Wars:


----------



## Jakob

*Güral Fikirtepe*

*Güral Fikirtepe*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Ergün Architects




























http://www.evinpark.com/evinpark-platin


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Marina*

*Istanbul Marina*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istmarina.com.tr

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -



















Source


----------



## Jakob

*NND 100 Tower*

*NND 100 Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nandayapi.com.tr/sayfalar.asp?LanguageID=1&cid=3&id=41

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl










Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Le Kule*

*Le Kule*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 21 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Baris Güven










Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Levent Life Office*

*Levent Life Residence*
*Istanbu, Turkey*

http://leventlife.com/

*HEIGHT:* 80 m
*FLOORS:* 24 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -










Picture taken by Arkitekt Wars:


----------



## Jakob

*Fortis Sinanlı*

*Fortis Sinanlı *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://fortissinanli.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*The Signature*

*The Signature*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ferkosignature.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120m
*FLOORS:* 31 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Eria Partners





























Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*KentPlus Kadıköy*

* KentPlus Kadıköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.kentplus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 3 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 3 x 25 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Anatolium Marmara*

*Anatolium Marmara*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.anatolium-marmara.com

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -
























https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/98362081_SNyJ9FB_BtwG04xc2nJyN1qV7Wg6zd2x5pOunLE9Bgg.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Trendist Ataşehir*

*Trendist Ataşehir*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.trendistatasehir.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl x 5 / 33 fl x 3










http://www.kyapi.com/yeni-projeler/trendist-atasehir.1.aspx









http://www.kyapi.com/yeni-projeler/trendist-atasehir.1.aspx


----------



## Jakob

*Alya Life Residence*

*Alya Life Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.alyalife.com/tr

*HEIGHT:* 80m
*FLOORS:* 22 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Business Istanbul*

*Business Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.businessistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -




























Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Midtown Suites Bomonti*

*Midtown Suites Bomonti *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 16 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 3RDF










https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/47791745_uPZxOz284afaNQjDvR0ere6YzQz2DEAVbsiVLLDxBTA.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250m
*FLOORS:* 62 fl

A Global Project rising tall and proud in one of the world’s most unique metropolitan cities...

Each new step taken, each new milestone set in a city that has hosted countless civilizations has to be worthy of its heritage. A city that has witnessed the rise and fall of ages, is about to inaugurate a project for the new millennia; Metropol Istanbul.

An innovative concept rising in Ataşehir, a district poised to become one of the world’s leading financial hubs upon the successful completion of the Financial Centre.

Launching what will be one of the tallest towers in Europe, bringing a fresh new concept to the coupling of residential and office buildings whilst also offering a prestigious shopping mall, a 400 meter long retail street and a large recreational complex, Metropol Istanbul will truly be a worthy homage to this vibrant city.

An exciting design that evokes architectural admiration...

A story being shaped by the finest; the internationally renowned RMJM at the helm of the conceptual design along with HYDER lending superior engineering knowledge, Metropol Istanbul is destined to be a great success.



















https://www.instagram.com/bugrasanli07/


----------



## Jakob

*Business Istanbul*

*Business Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.businessistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -




























Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Life*

*Nurol Life*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nurollife.com/

*HEIGHT:* 252m
*FLOORS:* 50 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -










Picture taken by DOOMNES:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul 216*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istanbul216.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 3 x 32 fl










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Anatolium Marmara*

*Anatolium Marmara*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.anatolium-marmara.com

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -
























https://de.foursquare.com/v/mayayıl...2405b961?openPhotoId=5863997ca598b313197a3bf6


----------



## Jakob

*Yenitepe Kadiköy*

*Yenitepe Kadiköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.yenitepe.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 4 x 22 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Marina*

*Istanbul Marina*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istmarina.com.tr

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -



















https://www.instagram.com/m_i_lek/


----------



## Jakob

*Elite Concept*

*Elite Concept*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://eliteconcept.com.tr/en

*HEIGHT:* 3 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Moment Istanbul*

*Moment Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.momentistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 158m
*FLOORS:* 45 fl



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208191926543686&set=pcb.10208191963704615&type=3&theater


----------



## Jakob

*Manzara Adalar*

*Manzara Adalar *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.manzaraadalar.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 40 fl, 38 fl, 37 fl, 22 fl & 17 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Perkins Eastman



















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzAw_t_XEAACFLV.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Marmara Tower*

*Marmara Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://marmarakule.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOOR:* 31 fl










https://www.facebook.com/marmarakul...743060639059/1820396058207090/?type=3&theater


----------



## Jakob

*Evim Kadıköy*

*Evim Kadıköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.evimkadikoy.com/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 4 x 26 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## PortoNuts

Jakob said:


> *Eurasia Tunnel - Road Tunnel from Asia to Europe*


Incredible stuff going on in Istanbul. :applause:

Even though some projects are of questionable taste, just the massive scale is enough to dazzle anyone.


----------



## Jakob

*Kapital Maslak Office*

*Kapital Maslak Office*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Dinamik










https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/43835488_T0M2bNPrrXz9rjCUsyC3Jz1WzRV9Yl6A5NpAS5GCJEw.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Evinpark Platin Rezidans*

*Evinpark Platin Rezidans*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.evinpark.com/evinpark-platin

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Ergün Architects




























Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Koza Park*

*Koza Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.kozapark.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 7 x 42 fl




























https://www.instagram.com/mahmoud.rabee/


----------



## Jakob

*Fortis Sinanlı*

*Fortis Sinanlı *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://fortissinanli.com/

*HEIGHT:* 5 x 80 fl
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*DKY Kartal*

*DKY Kartal*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://dkykartal.com/










https://twitter.com/search?q=dky kartal&src=typd&lang=tr


----------



## Jakob

*The Mandarins*

*The Mandarins*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.themandarins.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Concord Istanbul*

*Concord Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://concordistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 5 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture tken by Edil Arda:


----------



## MikeVegas

Amazing amount of projects and I can't find fault really with any of them.


----------



## Jakob

*Skyland Istanbul*

*Skyland Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://skylandistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 284m, 1 x 180m
*FLOORS:* 65 fl & 64 fl 

Rising at the heart of the key highways of Istanbul in the European side, Skyland Istanbul features a TEM junction to link you with life while linking Istanbul with you.

Located just at the midpoint of all bridges of Istanbul, within close reach of both airports, offering easy transport means thanks to a metro connection, just next to TTNET Arena, Skyland Istanbul is the newest hub of the new Istanbul a haven from the hectic buzz of Maslak and Levent.

Be it the residential tower, the business tower, the international hotel chain or the shopping mall -each one of the centers at Skyland Istanbul is a project in itself. Skyland Istanbul is simply a vibrant hub for 12,000-persons. A new life is about to begin at Skyland Istanbul –a project bound to be mentioned among the iconic buildings of Europe with an architecture that is well-suited to Istanbul.










Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 140m 
*FLOORS:* 27 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/134712879_CP2hLCJFoxWC_Qrfa2D4kEW_fonzl55hZ9klptL-pPY.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/134712879_UHf_-11NBOorqKT2TQbNW39LLCgntrrfpI-ZtvK7FI8.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Now Bomonti*

*Now Bomonti*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://nowbomonti.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 17 fl










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/102363361_h4S5myCEkLQEjf6ubEbHJXO8mWOVDHIHmx8O0FdTaSw.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Fairmont Residence and Quasar Istanbul*

*Fairmont Residence and Quasar Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.fairmont.com/istanbul/

http://www.quasaristanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -




























Picture taken by DOOMNES:









Picture taken by Woody:


----------



## Jakob

*Bulgarian Foundation TaşYapı Project*

*Bulgarian Foundation TaşYapı Project*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -



















http://sislihayat.com/sislinin-kalbine-tas-gibi-coken-insaat-2/


----------



## Jakob

*Nurol Life*

*Nurol Life*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nurollife.com/

*HEIGHT:* 252m
*FLOORS:* 50fl
*ARCHITECT:* -











Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

*KentPlus Kadıköy*

* KentPlus Kadıköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.kentplus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 3 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 3 x 25 fl










Picture taken by hakanhan:









Picture taken by hakanhan:


----------



## Jakob

*Business Istanbul*

*Business Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.businessistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

*Maslak 1453*

*Maslak 1453*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.maslak1453.com/



















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/150676222_6sFJBCXJXh6zx2o_aTrvSjU-aK6yL3TGC_ne8x2PY7Q.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/150676222_osZQN_NZEaExL_M1Wj8EAg5zvkT1FrAB8TbcBGQLZxg.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/174633345_qa9A5f3vwhu-FM_68HUnAbqrK2nj1uFQhSONpvR5038.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Nissa O2 Residence*

*Nissa O2 Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nissao2residence.com/

*HEIGHT:* 134m
*FLOORS:* 37 fl










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/146041397_cszKePH9MqTKvm5kWCKWCdyErX3xiZzL7hKpgn04_tU.jpg


----------



## Edil Arda

Various project photos from Fikirtepe, Kadıköy, by own photos,

Here is the basic masterplan for Fikirtepe urban renewal,









Some info,
https://www.propertyturkey.com/news/fikirtepe-urban-transformation-building-a-new-istanbul-city
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/re...leased-with-gentrification-project-2011-01-18 

*KentPlus*,


























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138723552

*Pırlanta Göztepe*,


























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138723613

*1071 Kadıköy*,








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138723672

*Business*,


























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138723784

*Concord*,

















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138723824

*İstanbul 216*,

















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138723881

*Alya Life*,








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138723973

*Yenitepe Kadıköy*,












































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138723927


----------



## Jakob

*Emaar Square*

*Emaar Square*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.emaarsquare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl, 2 x 33 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -










Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

*Manzara Adalar*

*Manzara Adalar *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.manzaraadalar.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 40 fl, 38 fl, 37 fl, 22 fl & 17 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Perkins Eastman



















https://de.foursquare.com/v/iş-gyom...c74baaba?openPhotoId=58b2f11cf22995176aecec4b


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Tower 205*

*Istanbul Tower 205
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istanbultower205.com/

*HEIGHT:* 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM

İstanbul Tower, is being constructed by Zincir Yapı A.Ş. on Büyükdere Street which is the most prominent center of finance and work of İstanbul, on the estate of Turgut İlaçları A.Ş.. İstanbul Tower Levent is a special project that is strong enough to reach the sky from four sides while constituting different styles and having a slender silhouette.

İstanbul Tower Levent is the second important project constructed by Zincir Yapı. The construction of İstanbul Tower Levent, is a first in Turkey because the core of the building, as well as its other carrier systems are designed as steel. Furthermore, the building that will possess the quality standard of “LEED Gold” is absolutely designed as nature-friendly and provident focused.

The design which was chosen as result of the competition in which the outstanding architecture companies of world had joined, is a product of American SOM company. The project’s construction, which had been started in 2013, is planned to be completed in 2016.
















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/38390644_pMHoH8ej-X3ZjxHhfNwwDz5tMUFABmn7B9VUBt-Blpg.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*The Signature*

*The Signature*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ferkosignature.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120m
*FLOORS:* 31 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Eria Partners





























Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Queen Central Park*

*Queen Central Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://queencentralpark.com/l

*HEIGHT:* 195m 
*FLOORS:* 52 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects



















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/163503368_2HmXLWheqvxydrEdeEdxyxUyNMjJqOBzrNOVJRPV9Y0.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Alya Life Residence*

*Alya Life Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.alyalife.com/tr

*HEIGHT:* 80m
*FLOORS:* 22 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Alya Park*

*Alya Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.alyapark.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 13 fl










Picture taken by anarchitecture:









Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

*Third Airport*

*Third Airport *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.igairport.com/



















Source


----------



## Jakob

*Evinpark Platin Rezidans*

*Evinpark Platin Rezidans*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.evinpark.com/evinpark-platin

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Ergün Architects




























Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Avrupa Office Tower*

*Avrupa Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 33 fl










Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

*GalataPort*

*GalataPort*
*Istanbul, Turkey*


Salıpazarı Cruise Port as known as GalataPort project is the much-debated in public with the HaliçPort Project and Haydarpaşa Port Project.

Galataport Project had been started in 2002 before the İstanbul 1th Regional Board Conservation of Cultural and Natural Properties approved it in 2005. Afterwards, 6th Council State had cast the first stone in 2006 due to declaring the cancellation decision of the project. In 2007, Kemal Unakıtan who is the then minister of finance announced the tender was canceled and the Galataport project had returned from the Regional Board Conservation of Cultural and Natural Properties. After the İstanbul Branch of Chamber of Environmental Engineers had file an appeal for the project, the final decision was validation of Galataport.

According to details of the project, Galataport will be spread on a large area among 112.447 m² and beyond the cruise port which is main purpose of the project, it will also be used as cultural and trade area. The total amount of the project is 702 million Turkish Liras. 13.221 m² is allocated for fair and congress center, and 11.000 m² for art space. In the project, Mimar Sinan University has excluded, but İstanbul Modern where still has contract, will allegedly be move the Karaköy Paket Postanesi during the construction of its new building. Besides Karaköy Paket Postanesi will be a restaurant after its restoration. 1-2-6-7 numbered storehouses and will be demolished as well as the 3 no storehouse where has been used by İstanbul Modern.

There are many objection due to it will be separated the locals and the cost side, but also the real aim is an unearned income.




























Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

*Kar Plaza*

*Kar Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/212542444_GAmMbe7mgUf6bsUqu14mQOmUPHUgDH7W5u9BY7DPfr0.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Skyland Istanbul*

*Skyland Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://skylandistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 284m, 1 x 180m
*FLOORS:* 65 fl & 64 fl 

Rising at the heart of the key highways of Istanbul in the European side, Skyland Istanbul features a TEM junction to link you with life while linking Istanbul with you.

Located just at the midpoint of all bridges of Istanbul, within close reach of both airports, offering easy transport means thanks to a metro connection, just next to TTNET Arena, Skyland Istanbul is the newest hub of the new Istanbul a haven from the hectic buzz of Maslak and Levent.

Be it the residential tower, the business tower, the international hotel chain or the shopping mall -each one of the centers at Skyland Istanbul is a project in itself. Skyland Istanbul is simply a vibrant hub for 12,000-persons. A new life is about to begin at Skyland Istanbul –a project bound to be mentioned among the iconic buildings of Europe with an architecture that is well-suited to Istanbul.










Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

*Renewal of Yapı Kredi Bankası Apartments*

*Renewal of Yapı Kredi Bankası Apartments*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Doğan Tekeli










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/84514071_zph8V2R-_iFQIesXvBi4OPQWeruyGUimJ1BTtW-lvR8.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Çamlıca TV Tower*

*Çamlıca TV Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 365m










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Emaar Square*

*Emaar Square*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.emaarsquare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl, 2 x 33 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Fortis Sinanlı*

*Fortis Sinanlı *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://fortissinanli.com/

*HEIGHT:* 5 x 80 fl
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Alya Life Residence*

*Alya Life Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.alyalife.com/tr

*HEIGHT:* 80m
*FLOORS:* 22 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Yenitepe Kadiköy*

*Yenitepe Kadiköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.yenitepe.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 4 x 22 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Concord Istanbul*

*Concord Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://concordistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 5 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Midtown Suites Bomonti*

*Midtown Suites Bomonti *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 16 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 3RDF










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/31621138_17c8j90GKFxnBjTAzX1rySrSg36PQjm7a1v_ABHyl94.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 180m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.



















Picture taken by cagataydnmez:


----------



## Jakob

*The Mandarins*

*The Mandarins*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.themandarins.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Third Airport*

*Third Airport *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.igairport.com/














































https://www.facebook.com/igairport/...209214597907/1836208913297935/?type=3&theater


----------



## Jakob

*Elite Concept*

*Elite Concept*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://eliteconcept.com.tr/en

*HEIGHT:* 3 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Business Istanbul*

*Business Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.businessistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Water Garden*

*Water Garden*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.watergarden.com.tr/



















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/27039520_MlJrPfAIs62nNCq8XpqH1JPVDlaZnPtgUumAZfYYlik.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/141585842_hrRji6WrLwOLaqF3egs4G-9yHdzeutAWX-qcniMY8ao.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/25376568_vAPDBOIfUsJOlPaF1P796EW3_zYIfv37MurUAslXhoE.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/110497249_lqFyIdmOU7azj3sevgzPm09p8yjg1lWU-51cp1mowvs.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/95209967_sY-XrsNXii4ipD2TcZgLYOKV0kUK9rAqBR0LCS-rHyE.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/334382249_1QaHaxQf1Fsp0QZJRTsps4hybGq1Nyhn71cYSjtZEho.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Okmeydanı Research Center*

*Okmeydanı Research Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ipkb.gov.tr/tr/Haber/IPKB,Okmeydani-Egitim-ve-Arastirma-Hastanesini-yeniden-yapiyor/26










Picture taken by Reichberg:


----------



## Jakob

*Arsan Tower*

*Arsan Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 116m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Ergün Architects










http://www.haldizinsaat.com.tr/proj...usum-projesi-88-konut-1-ticari-unite-185.html


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Tower 205*

*Istanbul Tower 205
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istanbultower205.com/

*HEIGHT:* 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM

İstanbul Tower, is being constructed by Zincir Yapı A.Ş. on Büyükdere Street which is the most prominent center of finance and work of İstanbul, on the estate of Turgut İlaçları A.Ş.. İstanbul Tower Levent is a special project that is strong enough to reach the sky from four sides while constituting different styles and having a slender silhouette.

İstanbul Tower Levent is the second important project constructed by Zincir Yapı. The construction of İstanbul Tower Levent, is a first in Turkey because the core of the building, as well as its other carrier systems are designed as steel. Furthermore, the building that will possess the quality standard of “LEED Gold” is absolutely designed as nature-friendly and provident focused.

The design which was chosen as result of the competition in which the outstanding architecture companies of world had joined, is a product of American SOM company. The project’s construction, which had been started in 2013, is planned to be completed in 2016.
















Picture taken by ozyland:









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/49156619_jNaDQZXmOtw3ES-iLoUDLo5UwqQYQHvTLAdl_w0unPY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Anatolium Marmara*

*Anatolium Marmara*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.anatolium-marmara.com

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl
























https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/30545013_Fc8P568L8ot1fcXQjV_d0cWtdDl920Jm-3etjkaf9Oc.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Ritim Istanbul*

*Ritim Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ritimistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 39 fl, 36 fl, 34 fl, 18 fl & 9 fl










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/7561226_Lo1pTsEmUXvsq1TR6PAuc9LT7J-Wh83hHLwOWi-Gpsw.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/30545013_YZSPojNrLxuRmMdkL6YJY8qdTZJVNiPhJNJQehjwTrw.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/92362193_yHbMfwEr5i2RoMTUNrpExKjJkAhswyfO2FGRbavjqr0.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Swissôtel Kozapark*

*Swissôtel Kozapark*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 63 fl

http://www.swissotel.com/news/announcements/swissotel-kozapark-istanbul/

Slated to open in 2019, the project will grow Swissotel’s footprint in one of Europe’s leading travel markets while also strengthening FRHI's presence in Istanbul; a dynamic city that includes the renovated Swissotel The Bosphorus, newly opened Raffles Istanbul and the upcoming Fairmont Quasar, Istanbul, which is currently in development and expected to open in late 2016.

“Istanbul is one of the financial capitals of the world, a top destination for global travellers and a very important market for Swissotel,” said Lilian Roten, vice president, Swissotel Brand. “With the addition of a spectacular new hotel in the city and our planned opening in Bodrum later this summer, Turkey offers great potential for our hotel group and we are delighted with this opportunity to build on our existing presence in the market. This development also strengthens our ongoing relationship with Garanti Koza, our partner on a fashionable new Swissotel being built in Bulgaria’s capital Sofia, and we look forward to bringing our combined experience and expertise to this exciting project."

Swissotel KozaPark Istanbul will feature 160 guestrooms, and guests will enjoy an array of inviting food and beverage options, highlighting local, flavourful fare, as well as access to generous meeting space, including a spacious ballroom. In addition to an indoor and outdoor rooftop pool, a notable leisure offering will be the hotel's extensive spa facility. The brand's signature Pürovel Spa & Sport will feature invigorating Alpine-inspired treatments, exercise classes and leading-edge fitness equipment.

The project will also introduce the first branded Swissotel Residences in Istanbul, offering 450 contemporary one-, two- and three-bedroom luxury residences, all benefiting from Swissotel’s genuine and reliable service.

The Swissotel will be part of KozaPark, a new residential, retail, and entertainment destination at the north border of the Esenyurt district. This innovative mixed-use development is home to the world's largest tennis academy, a draw for international professional players and tennis enthusiasts alike. Of note, the Koza World of Sports complex will host the first-ever ATP Istanbul Open in 2015 and the WTA Istanbul Cup, as well as sports competitions and entertainment events at its 8,000 seat stadium. Other highlights include a 32,000 square metre biological lagoon and extensive outdoor landscaped gardens as well as the Akbati Shopping Mall and several residence towers.










Picture taken  by Rakim Gökgöz


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Ataşehir North Tower*

*Nidakule Ataşehir North Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nidakuleatasehirkuzey.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Aukett Swanke 



















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/91247591_qQ_vE7n9Jz4mc2QTcdnQ27AYm9L0n0CIKG5Zu_hQwSo.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*KentPlus Kadıköy*

* KentPlus Kadıköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.kentplus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 3 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 3 x 25 fl










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Kartal Tower*

*Kartal Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.kartalkule.com/

*HEIGHT:* 115m
*FLOORS:* 23 fl










https://tr.foursquare.com/v/kartal-...5a77d79f?openPhotoId=59294aaa16fa0415c7bdfbe0


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Marina*

*Istanbul Marina*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istmarina.com.tr

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -










http://www.emlakgyo.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=883









http://www.emlakgyo.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=883









http://www.emlakgyo.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=883









http://www.emlakgyo.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=883


----------



## Jakob

*Now Bomonti*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://nowbomonti.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 17 fl










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/134712879_3TV2arlAZb18cWrULXBRCLawZkiAs6IHhH8rDUgMhAY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*The Address Hotel and Residence*

*The Address Hotel and Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/turkey/the-address-residence-istanbul.aspx

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Queen Central Park*

*Queen Central Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://queencentralpark.com/l

*HEIGHT:* 195m 
*FLOORS:* 52 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Vakif Bank Headquarters*

*Vakif Bank Headquarters*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 200m & 100m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

One of the biggest state-owned banks of Turkey, Vakıfbank plans to have its headquarters building in İstanbul. The Bank would like a reference to the ancient heritage. With the decision on Islamic patterns born out of mathematical wisdom, referring to the design motives shouldn’t be superficial but should be the basis of the main structure. Therefore instead of ornamental façade applications, the origin of the form and the construction will conclude in an oriental vision by the structural formation. Patterns on the elevation are born out of the main form of the construction.










https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=e00e8db14eddb0ef174ffd4f1dc4219e&oe=59A41232


----------



## Jakob

*Sea Pearl*

*Sea Pearl *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.seapearlatakoy.com/en/




























Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Transform Fikirtepe*

*Transform Fikirtepe*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.transformfikirtepe.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 27 fl, 2 x 26 fl



















http://www.haldizinsaat.com.tr/dcms-sites/haldizinsaat.com.tr/uploads/2017/06/13.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Ilbank Headquarters*

*Ilbank Headquarters*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27 fl



















https://twitter.com/beyond_istanbul/status/874546329896329216


----------



## Jakob

*Ağaoğlu My New Work*

*Ağaoğlu My New Work*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.agaoglumynewwork.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 23 fl



















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/133741060_gr-jb0Hp67I9gFGC3aI6grw64Vdbc42VVUdbLANlXw0.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Sembol Istanbul*

*Sembol Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.symbolistanbul.com

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 45 fl, 43 fl & 37 fl 



















http://sadadglobal.com/sites/default/files/for_project/IMG_9192-1.JPG









http://sadadglobal.com/sites/default/files/for_project/IMG_9193-1.JPG









http://sadadglobal.com/sites/default/files/for_project/IMG_9190-1.JPG


----------



## Jakob

*Haliç Shores Redevelopment*

*Haliç Shores Redevelopment*
*Istanbul, Turkey*










Picture taken by Kadıkoylu:









Picture taken by Kadıkoylu:


----------



## Jakob

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.tahincioglu.com/projeler/kucukyali-projesi/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Evrenol Architects

The Project is designed in order to enrich the city at the urban scale, considering its favored location that has a facade to D100(E5) motorway and a direct connection to Küçükyalı metro station. Within a very a short time, Nidapark Küçükyalı Project will bring a new energy to the district with its perfect planned mix use program which will prosper the everyday life of the users, and will be a center of attraction with its aesthetical values and modern infrastructure.





























https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBtjU-pXkAEQcEp?format=jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*

*Nidakule Levent Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 140m 
*FLOORS:* 27 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tahincioglu










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/134712879_RNNm8aDr2Y_RlqFXcXKcjglQu3n_X8tmNa7u2wfZJz8.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/134712879_BXxNziEwI76g-pCX4rGNLs3OHXNCu97lozHJsF203_c.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Avrupa Office Tower*

*Avrupa Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 33 fl










Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Tower 205*

*Istanbul Tower 205
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istanbultower205.com/

*HEIGHT:* 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM

İstanbul Tower, is being constructed by Zincir Yapı A.Ş. on Büyükdere Street which is the most prominent center of finance and work of İstanbul, on the estate of Turgut İlaçları A.Ş.. İstanbul Tower Levent is a special project that is strong enough to reach the sky from four sides while constituting different styles and having a slender silhouette.

İstanbul Tower Levent is the second important project constructed by Zincir Yapı. The construction of İstanbul Tower Levent, is a first in Turkey because the core of the building, as well as its other carrier systems are designed as steel. Furthermore, the building that will possess the quality standard of “LEED Gold” is absolutely designed as nature-friendly and provident focused.

The design which was chosen as result of the competition in which the outstanding architecture companies of world had joined, is a product of American SOM company. The project’s construction, which had been started in 2013, is planned to be completed in 2016.










https://tr.foursquare.com/v/4-levent/4b60804af964a5200dea29e3/photos


----------



## Jakob

*NND 100 Tower*

*NND 100 Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nandayapi.com.tr/sayfalar.asp?LanguageID=1&cid=3&id=41

*HEIGHT:* 98m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl










http://www.sarica.com.tr/?sayfa=referanslar&alt=detay&id=112









http://www.sarica.com.tr/?sayfa=referanslar&alt=detay&id=112


----------



## Jakob

*Ağaoğlu My New Work*

*Ağaoğlu My New Work*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.agaoglumynewwork.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 23 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Divan Residence at G Tower*

*Divan Residence at G Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://gtower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl



















https://foursquare.com/wyndhamistanbul/photos


----------



## Jakob

*NG Residences*

*NG Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ngresidence.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 28 fl & 26 fl










https://www.facebook.com/pages/212-Agaoglu-My-Office/210738638959618


----------



## Jakob

*Bumerang Tower*

*Bumerang Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.bumerangkartal.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl










https://www.facebook.com/pg/Bumerang-Kartal-1272771676115935/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Jakob

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.tahincioglu.com/projeler/kucukyali-projesi/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Evrenol Architects

The Project is designed in order to enrich the city at the urban scale, considering its favored location that has a facade to D100(E5) motorway and a direct connection to Küçükyalı metro station. Within a very a short time, Nidapark Küçükyalı Project will bring a new energy to the district with its perfect planned mix use program which will prosper the everyday life of the users, and will be a center of attraction with its aesthetical values and modern infrastructure.











http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1521


----------



## Jakob

*Quasar Istanbul*

*Quasar Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.quasaristanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat










http://www.emrearolat.com/gallery/mixed-use-in-mecidiyekoy-quasar-toruncenter/









http://www.emrearolat.com/gallery/mixed-use-in-mecidiyekoy-quasar-toruncenter/









http://www.emrearolat.com/gallery/mixed-use-in-mecidiyekoy-quasar-toruncenter/









http://www.emrearolat.com/gallery/mixed-use-in-mecidiyekoy-quasar-toruncenter/









http://www.emrearolat.com/gallery/mixed-use-in-mecidiyekoy-quasar-toruncenter/









http://www.emrearolat.com/gallery/mixed-use-in-mecidiyekoy-quasar-toruncenter/









http://www.emrearolat.com/gallery/mixed-use-in-mecidiyekoy-quasar-toruncenter/


----------



## Jakob

*Propa Vista*

*Propa Vista*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.propavista.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 33 fl










https://twitter.com/canozcicek


----------



## Jakob

*Adozer Plaza*

*Adozer Plaza*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Öncüoğlu+ACP



















Picture taken by my firend from Spine Tower:


----------



## Jakob

*The Signature*

*The Signature*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ferkosignature.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120m
*FLOORS:* 31 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Eria Partners





























Picture taken by my friend, who lives at Istanbloom Tower:









Picture taken by my friend, who lives at Istanbloom Tower:


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 180m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.



















Picture taken by my friend, who lives at Istanbloom Tower:


----------



## Jakob

*Emaar Square*

*Emaar Square*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.emaarsquare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl, 2 x 33 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -










Picture taken by ahmet ozkul:


----------



## Jakob

*Nidakule Tower Finacial Center*

*Nidakule Tower Finacial Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.nidakulefinansmerkezi.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 19 fl



















http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob

*Golden Tulip*

*Golden Tulip*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.goldentulipskartal.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 28 fl



















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/135435872_q_xwZJdzEayx1tid8cau-VMHcGGjV7i-THtsqNcgzzg.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Asfor Kartal*

*Asfor Kartal*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.asforkartal.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27 fl










Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.tahincioglu.com/projeler/kucukyali-projesi/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Evrenol Architects

The Project is designed in order to enrich the city at the urban scale, considering its favored location that has a facade to D100(E5) motorway and a direct connection to Küçükyalı metro station. Within a very a short time, Nidapark Küçükyalı Project will bring a new energy to the district with its perfect planned mix use program which will prosper the everyday life of the users, and will be a center of attraction with its aesthetical values and modern infrastructure.










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1521


----------



## Jakob

*Third Airport*

*Third Airport *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.igairport.com/














































http://www.bagimsizhavacilar.com/bir-havalimani-ugruna-iki-havalimani-batiyor/


----------



## Jakob

*Atakent24*

*Atakent24*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://atakent24.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 20 fl










http://politamimarlik.com/atakent24-yukseliyor


----------



## Jakob

*Express24*

*Express24*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.express24.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27 fl



























https://www.instagram.com/p/BdCposvHQHL/?tagged=basinekspres


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 180m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/132489317_Cu6KUuSBLQQ2LvKrV8fo0uao6vRLnCgzGbqLorwymEA.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/37965882_jmTjKkd6fyVhxUJK94F7gjcjMt9eB13U_ZSQ5CoVVcU.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Skyland Istanbul*

*Skyland Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://skylandistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 284m, 1 x 180m
*FLOORS:* 65 fl & 64 fl 

Rising at the heart of the key highways of Istanbul in the European side, Skyland Istanbul features a TEM junction to link you with life while linking Istanbul with you.

Located just at the midpoint of all bridges of Istanbul, within close reach of both airports, offering easy transport means thanks to a metro connection, just next to TTNET Arena, Skyland Istanbul is the newest hub of the new Istanbul a haven from the hectic buzz of Maslak and Levent.

Be it the residential tower, the business tower, the international hotel chain or the shopping mall -each one of the centers at Skyland Istanbul is a project in itself. Skyland Istanbul is simply a vibrant hub for 12,000-persons. A new life is about to begin at Skyland Istanbul –a project bound to be mentioned among the iconic buildings of Europe with an architecture that is well-suited to Istanbul.










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/56307917_RNR3YsbXUqQJpNp77bpiDUPIu2MMB2_NZn5Y15vwcUY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Çamlıca TV Tower*

*Çamlıca TV Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 365m










https://www.ntv.com.tr/galeri/ekono...YoFoWFI1E0SIraCe5SXgiQ/TlVrpxFO8UeBsIFxGbmXnQ


----------



## Jakob

*Nivo İstanbul*

*Nivo İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://nivoistanbul.net



















https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/nivoistanbul/


----------



## Jakob

*Terrace Lotus*

*Terrace Lotus*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.terracelotus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 150m
*FLOORS:* 40 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Yenitepe Kadiköy*

*Yenitepe Kadiköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.yenitepe.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 4 x 22 fl



















Picture taken by meycan:









Picture taken by meycan:


----------



## Jakob

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.tahincioglu.com/projeler/kucukyali-projesi/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Evrenol Architects

The Project is designed in order to enrich the city at the urban scale, considering its favored location that has a facade to D100(E5) motorway and a direct connection to Küçükyalı metro station. Within a very a short time, Nidapark Küçükyalı Project will bring a new energy to the district with its perfect planned mix use program which will prosper the everyday life of the users, and will be a center of attraction with its aesthetical values and modern infrastructure.



















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/155335743_9il7lyyvDAw6IFDpneVVKo6MDS5fIESHobDiCXDFz2U.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Kontek Düet*

*Kontek Düet *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://kontekduetciftehavuzlar.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27 fl & 24 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Evim Kadıköy*

*Evim Kadıköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.evimkadikoy.com/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 4 x 26 fl



















Picture taken by meycan:


----------



## Jakob

*Concord Istanbul*

*Concord Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://concordistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 5 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul 216*

*Istanbul 216*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istanbul216.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 6 x 32 fl










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Transform Fikirtepe*

*Transform Fikirtepe*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.transformfikirtepe.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 27 fl, 2 x 26 fl



















http://www.haldizinsaat.com.tr/proje/transform-fikirtepe-1080-konut-12-ticari-unite-183.html


----------



## Jakob

*Third Airport*

*Third Airport *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.igairport.com/














































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibec5fWbIqw


----------



## Jakob

*The Mandarins*

*The Mandarins*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.themandarins.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by oakenfold:


----------



## Jakob

*Babacan Premium*

*Babacan Premium*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.babacanpremium.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 43 fl & 3 x 25 fl










https://tr.foursquare.com/toriumavm/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Okmeydanı Research Center*

*Okmeydanı Research Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ipkb.gov.tr/tr/Haber/IPKB,Okmeydani-Egitim-ve-Arastirma-Hastanesini-yeniden-yapiyor/26










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/403882939_eEk1LvLvlxW2GXCHUnVPdu6zcHKwOXJV07dMLbIwx5g.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Fortis Sinanlı*

*Fortis Sinanlı *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://fortissinanli.com/

*HEIGHT:* 5 x 80 m
*FLOORS:* -










Picture taken by oakenfold:


----------



## Jakob

*Reconstruction of Beyazit Square*

*Reconstruction of Beyazit Square*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://www.ibb.istanbul/News/Detail/34426


----------



## Jakob

*Polat Basın Ekspres Residence & Office Tower*

*Polat Basın Ekspres Residence & Office Tower *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Metex



















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/446844709_hbcDkWPALxIOZP73Z4slcioLmiHPniTXWyy_LHm8CH8.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Evinpark Platin Rezidans*

*Evinpark Platin Rezidans*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.evinpark.com/evinpark-platin

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Ergün Architects




























Picture taken by oakenfold:


----------



## Jakob

*AND Pastel*

*AND Pastel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://www.andpastel.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 43 fl




















http://www.emlaktakibi.com/ProjePanosu


----------



## Jakob

*Ilbank Headquarters*

*Ilbank Headquarters*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Royal Garden Kartal*

*Royal Garden Kartal*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://royalgardenkartal.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl & 20 fl



















Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

*Helis More*

*Helis More*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.helismore.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 31 fl










Picture taken by Farmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Yenitepe Kadiköy*

*Yenitepe Kadiköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.yenitepe.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 4 x 22 fl










http://www.yenitepe.com.tr/#santiye-4









http://www.yenitepe.com.tr/#santiye-4









http://www.yenitepe.com.tr/#santiye-4


----------



## Jakob

*Terrace Lotus*

*Terrace Lotus*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.terracelotus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 150m
*FLOORS:* 40 fl



















https://twitter.com/meydan_erdem/status/959823924732325889


----------



## Jakob

*Antrepo 5 Painting and Sculpture Museum*

*Antrepo 5 Painting and Sculpture Museum*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

Existing antrepot building (Antrepo No.5) in Karaköy will be transformed into Mimar Sinan Fine Arts University Museum of Painting and Sculpture in 2015. Lighting design will cover exibition areas that will host more than 15.000 art pieces including the most important examples of Turkish painting since late Ottoman to modern period.



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Emaar Square*

*Emaar Square*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.emaarsquare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl, 2 x 33 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -










https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/gökdelen/


----------



## Jakob

*GalataPort*

*GalataPort*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Salıpazarı Cruise Port as known as GalataPort project is the much-debated in public with the HaliçPort Project and Haydarpaşa Port Project.

Galataport Project had been started in 2002 before the İstanbul 1th Regional Board Conservation of Cultural and Natural Properties approved it in 2005. Afterwards, 6th Council State had cast the first stone in 2006 due to declaring the cancellation decision of the project. In 2007, Kemal Unakıtan who is the then minister of finance announced the tender was canceled and the Galataport project had returned from the Regional Board Conservation of Cultural and Natural Properties. After the İstanbul Branch of Chamber of Environmental Engineers had file an appeal for the project, the final decision was validation of Galataport.

According to details of the project, Galataport will be spread on a large area among 112.447 m² and beyond the cruise port which is main purpose of the project, it will also be used as cultural and trade area. The total amount of the project is 702 million Turkish Liras. 13.221 m² is allocated for fair and congress center, and 11.000 m² for art space. In the project, Mimar Sinan University has excluded, but İstanbul Modern where still has contract, will allegedly be move the Karaköy Paket Postanesi during the construction of its new building. Besides Karaköy Paket Postanesi will be a restaurant after its restoration. 1-2-6-7 numbered storehouses and will be demolished as well as the 3 no storehouse where has been used by İstanbul Modern.

There are many objection due to it will be separated the locals and the cost side, but also the real aim is an unearned income.



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Central Bank of the Republic of Turkey (CBRT)*

*Central Bank of the Republic of Turkey (CBRT)*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*ARCHITECT:* HPP international




























http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.tahincioglu.com/projeler/kucukyali-projesi/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Evrenol Architects

The Project is designed in order to enrich the city at the urban scale, considering its favored location that has a facade to D100(E5) motorway and a direct connection to Küçükyalı metro station. Within a very a short time, Nidapark Küçükyalı Project will bring a new energy to the district with its perfect planned mix use program which will prosper the everyday life of the users, and will be a center of attraction with its aesthetical values and modern infrastructure.



















http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1521#gallery-1-8


----------



## Jakob

*KARAT 34*

*KARAT 34*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.karat34.com.tr/



















http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=978


----------



## Jakob

*Queen Central Park*

*Queen Central Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://queencentralpark.com/l

*HEIGHT:* 195m 
*FLOORS:* 52 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/11482479_Pn6w3UnGISipzhZnwepx51F6ogr8rEuUgRdIFYR6sj4.jpg


----------



## erbse

Istanbul really is becoming a mess. They need to protect their historical architecture and quarters better and limit the construction of skyscraper to selected areas! :colbert:
And they're really ruining a great classical waterfront with GalataPort.

The city is becoming less and less appealing from a visitor's side imho, also taking into account the political and security issues. I've read tourist numbers and flight arrivals already plummeted.


----------



## BlueBalls

Thanks for keeping us updated Jacob!


----------



## Jakob

*Halk Bank Headquarter Buildings*

*Halk Bank Headquarter Buildings*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 34 fl

Two office towers, one with 46 floors and the other with 34 floors. The project also comprises 3 buildings each with 8 floors. Halk GYO office towers will be designed as a Class A office complex to the highest standards. Upon completion the project will significantly meet a much felt need for Class A office spaces to the global standards in the Istanbul real estate market. The project will serve as a hub for the state banks of Turkey, such as Halkbank, Vakıfbank, Ziraat Bank, as well as financial institutions, such as Banking Regulation and Supervision Agency (BRSA) and Capital Markets Board (CMB).A goodwill agreement has been signed with Halkbank, for the project. According to the agreement, Halkbank will lease a specific area, according to their own needs and demands, in accordance with the appraisal value which will be determined by a real estate appraisal company approved by Capital Markets Board of Turkey, after the completion of the Project of which construction permits have been granted.



















http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob

*Ofis Karat Bakırköy*

*Ofis Karat Bakırköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://ofiskaratbakirkoy.com/



















http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1814


----------



## Jakob

*Okmeydanı Research Center*

*Okmeydanı Research Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ipkb.gov.tr/tr/Haber/IPKB,Okmeydani-Egitim-ve-Arastirma-Hastanesini-yeniden-yapiyor/26










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Tower 205*

*Istanbul Tower 205
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istanbultower205.com/

*HEIGHT:* 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM

İstanbul Tower, is being constructed by Zincir Yapı A.Ş. on Büyükdere Street which is the most prominent center of finance and work of İstanbul, on the estate of Turgut İlaçları A.Ş.. İstanbul Tower Levent is a special project that is strong enough to reach the sky from four sides while constituting different styles and having a slender silhouette.

İstanbul Tower Levent is the second important project constructed by Zincir Yapı. The construction of İstanbul Tower Levent, is a first in Turkey because the core of the building, as well as its other carrier systems are designed as steel. Furthermore, the building that will possess the quality standard of “LEED Gold” is absolutely designed as nature-friendly and provident focused.

The design which was chosen as result of the competition in which the outstanding architecture companies of world had joined, is a product of American SOM company. The project’s construction, which had been started in 2013, is planned to be completed in 2016.










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/86122478_NiP86pe5hilxfv484GFXhivrmFUIsre2OryLR4nPV8s.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 180m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/40126712_s0BxFUwljroTz1UszfalBKUFak54kVjj4RNnAdR9n5M.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Avrupa Office Tower*

*Avrupa Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 33 fl










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/167130326_6qOCrJqXn9VmwwPSzdNu3vb1L2QaFYUs7nqx6UOAMfk.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*The Address Hotel and Residence*

*The Address Hotel and Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/turkey/the-address-residence-istanbul.aspx

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl











https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/129581451_1hjfK87eT0BvbEB8h3DiQQ_7C6P8T9K6-lX8l782kwE.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Skyland Istanbul*

*Skyland Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://skylandistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 284m, 1 x 180m
*FLOORS:* 65 fl & 64 fl 

Rising at the heart of the key highways of Istanbul in the European side, Skyland Istanbul features a TEM junction to link you with life while linking Istanbul with you.

Located just at the midpoint of all bridges of Istanbul, within close reach of both airports, offering easy transport means thanks to a metro connection, just next to TTNET Arena, Skyland Istanbul is the newest hub of the new Istanbul a haven from the hectic buzz of Maslak and Levent.

Be it the residential tower, the business tower, the international hotel chain or the shopping mall -each one of the centers at Skyland Istanbul is a project in itself. Skyland Istanbul is simply a vibrant hub for 12,000-persons. A new life is about to begin at Skyland Istanbul –a project bound to be mentioned among the iconic buildings of Europe with an architecture that is well-suited to Istanbul.










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/215052278_y2og8M5syf4EO6P7jGQ1V4HyzwfQyZJLZZCgu7ZZiRU.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/75636182_3eQLMETxc6erQOhNOiAdrfzJVsEPc-lteWYIAbFffPw.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/75636182_VXSgBJq99zZLxivhwJ4mUbTHoO53ZkhlxEDAygCg8_A.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Central Bank of the Republic of Turkey (CBRT)*

*Central Bank of the Republic of Turkey (CBRT)*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*ARCHITECT:* HPP international




























http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.tahincioglu.com/projeler/kucukyali-projesi/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Evrenol Architects

The Project is designed in order to enrich the city at the urban scale, considering its favored location that has a facade to D100(E5) motorway and a direct connection to Küçükyalı metro station. Within a very a short time, Nidapark Küçükyalı Project will bring a new energy to the district with its perfect planned mix use program which will prosper the everyday life of the users, and will be a center of attraction with its aesthetical values and modern infrastructure.



















http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1521


----------



## Jakob

*Antrepo 5 Painting and Sculpture Museum*

*Antrepo 5 Painting and Sculpture Museum*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

Existing antrepot building (Antrepo No.5) in Karaköy will be transformed into Mimar Sinan Fine Arts University Museum of Painting and Sculpture in 2015. Lighting design will cover exibition areas that will host more than 15.000 art pieces including the most important examples of Turkish painting since late Ottoman to modern period.



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Topkapi City Museum*

*Topkapi City Museum*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Salon Architects

Istanbul City Museum, to be established by the Istanbul Metropolitan Municipality, will tell the 8.000 years old story of the city in different perspectives to the citizens and the guests. The museum is designed as a centre of attraction reflecting the past, the present as well as the future situations of the city.

The museum building, which has a closed form with the impression of being carved out of a solid mass, has a low profile that communicates but also avoids any hierarchical competition with the historic walls nearby. Massive slits on this mass invite visitors to a journey where they can follow the urban story of Istanbul as if they are wandering through the cracks of an archaeological finding.

Istanbul City Museum carries the abstract traces of the city’s strong geography. The structure, formed by a split of a whole and penetrated by a pedestrian bridge from this cleft, emulates the discrete morphology of the city, recalling the qualities of the Istanbul topography separated by the sea. The museum serves a holistic and unusual experience that appeals to the senses not only by its fragmented form but also by means of its courtyard, the terrace garden and varied openings.

The cyclic movement of the exhibition scenario shapes the spiral movement of the circulation as the major design element within the cubic form of the museum. The structure, which is perceived as a solid and massive prism from the outside, reflects the surprising and dynamic character of Istanbul by accommodating open and spiral movements inside.

The austere but at the same time dynamic facades are built by the geometric abstraction of the historical layers and unique topography of Istanbul. They are engraved with textures of historical layers resembling the tectonic structure of the topography. These facades also make it possible for the humble yet monumental museum building to present itself without overshadowing the rich history of Topkapi district.

The building is located in an existing underused park. Praxis Landscape undertook the concept of the landscape project by creating a scenario that links the museum circulation to the existing park. It was a joint decision by the architectural and landscaping team that the museum plaza is to be an attraction point extending to the park and bringing together both the museum and the park visitors.

The perspectives of the visitors approaching from two separate entry points and traces of the building’s projection define the main layout of the plaza. Open spaces inside the museum, courtyards and terraces were designed with reference to the unique elements of Istanbul landscape.





































https://ibbqr.ibb.gov.tr/istanbul-topkapi-kent-muzesi-insaati/


----------



## Jakob

*Express24*

*Express24*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.express24.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27 fl










https://www.instagram.com/polita_mimarlik/?hl=en


----------



## Jakob

*Polat Basın Ekspres Residence & Office Tower*

*Polat Basın Ekspres Residence & Office Tower *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Metex



















https://tr.foursquare.com/212istanbulavm?openPhotoId=5b0ece9f112c6c002c8ace3d


----------



## Jakob

*Teras Towers*

*Teras Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.dapyapi.com.tr/projeler/insaati-devam-eden-projeler/teras--kule

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 31 fl










http://artintas.com/projeler2.php?id=43


----------



## Jakob

*Almina Tower*

*Almina Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.alminatower.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 33 fl










http://elevenestate.com/estate/apartment-for-sale-in-istanbul-with-sea-view/


----------



## Jakob

*Piyalepaşa İstanbul*

*Piyalepaşa İstanbul *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://www.piyalepasa.com.tr/





































Picture taken by arthistory:


----------



## Jakob

*Tri G Rotana*

*Tri G Rotana*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* MAR



















www.hotels.com


----------



## Jakob

*Optimist*

*Optimist Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.optimistresidence.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by meycan:


----------



## Jakob

*Fortis Sinanlı*

*Fortis Sinanlı *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://fortissinanli.com/

*HEIGHT:* 5 x 80 fl
*FLOORS:* -










Picture taken by meycan:


----------



## the runner

I read in the papers that many projects in Istanbul are `on hold`


----------



## Jakob

*Sheraton Residence*

*Sheraton Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl



















https://www.facebook.com/Ergenç-Haf...m_rI7xzA59bSL3FM46DVWlfdNTpDG8zNXvGtfVXWCIgXw


----------



## Jakob

*Third Airport*

*Third Airport *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.igairport.com/














































https://www.facebook.com/pg/igairport/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Anatolium Marmara*

*Anatolium Marmara*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.anatolium-marmara.com

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 45 fl










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Adam Tower*

*Adam Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://www.dapyapi.com.tr/adam-kule

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl










https://tr.foursquare.com/v/dap-yapı-adam-kule/553f7716498ee3f1dcdb4d29/photos


----------



## Jakob

*ALTOWER*

*ALTOWER*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://altower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Bumerang Tower*

*Bumerang Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.bumerangkartal.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Arsan Tower*

*Arsan Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://mesakoz.com/

*HEIGHT:* 116m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Royal Garden Kartal*

*Royal Garden Kartal*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://royalgardenkartal.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl & 20 fl










https://www.instagram.com/p/BjW6fRohKA9/?hl=en&taken-by=kartalprojeleri


----------



## Jakob

*Transform Fikirtepe*

*Transform Fikirtepe*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.transformfikirtepe.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 27 fl, 2 x 26 fl



















Picture taken by meycan:


----------



## Jakob

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.tahincioglu.com/projeler/kucukyali-projesi/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Evrenol Architects

The Project is designed in order to enrich the city at the urban scale, considering its favored location that has a facade to D100(E5) motorway and a direct connection to Küçükyalı metro station. Within a very a short time, Nidapark Küçükyalı Project will bring a new energy to the district with its perfect planned mix use program which will prosper the everyday life of the users, and will be a center of attraction with its aesthetical values and modern infrastructure.



















http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1521


----------



## Jakob

*AND Pastel*

*AND Pastel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://www.andpastel.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 43 fl



















https://www.instagram.com/kartalprojeleri/?hl=en


----------



## Jakob

*Tuna Taksim Complex*

*Tuna Taksim Complex*
*Istanbul, Turkey*




























Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Marina*

*Istanbul Marina*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istmarina.com.tr

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=883#gallery-1-8


----------



## Jakob

*Adim Istanbul*

*Adim Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.adimistanbul.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 3 x 32 fl










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=894


----------



## Jakob

*Halk Bank Headquarter Buildings*

*Halk Bank Headquarter Buildings*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 34 fl

two office towers, one with 46 floors and the other with 34 floors. The project also comprises 3 buildings each with 8 floors. Halk GYO office towers will be designed as a Class A office complex to the highest standards. Upon completion the project will significantly meet a much felt need for Class A office spaces to the global standards in the Istanbul real estate market. The project will serve as a hub for the state banks of Turkey, such as Halkbank, Vakıfbank, Ziraat Bank, as well as financial institutions, such as Banking Regulation and Supervision Agency (BRSA) and Capital Markets Board (CMB).A goodwill agreement has been signed with Halkbank, for the project. According to the agreement, Halkbank will lease a specific area, according to their own needs and demands, in accordance with the appraisal value which will be determined by a real estate appraisal company approved by Capital Markets Board of Turkey, after the completion of the Project of which construction permits have been granted.



















http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob

*Excellence*

*Excellence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://excellencekosuyolu.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 26 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Akros Istanbul*

*Akros Istanbul*
*Istanbu, Turkey*

http://www.akrosistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 125m
*FLOORS:* 35 fl



















https://www.instagram.com/akros_istanbul/?hl=en


----------



## Jakob

*Moment Istanbul*

*Moment Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.momentistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 158m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl










https://www.instagram.com/istmarina_uguruygun/


----------



## jain ladda

*Future Istanbul 2020 : Tallest Building Projects and Proposals*


----------



## Jakob

*Teras Towers*

*Teras Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.dapyapi.com.tr/projeler/insaati-devam-eden-projeler/teras--kule

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 31 fl










https://www.instagram.com/gommdah/


----------



## Jakob

*Gümüş Panorama*

*Gümüş Panorama*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.gumuspanorama.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl, 27 fl & 16 fl










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwq66wx0GuM&app=desktop


----------



## Jakob

*Karaköy Pier*

*Karaköy Pier*
*Istanbul, Turkey*




















http://www.enbursa.com/galeri/iste-yeni-karakoy-iskelesi-8667/2.html









http://www.enbursa.com/galeri/iste-yeni-karakoy-iskelesi-8667/2.html


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Tower 205*

*Istanbul Tower 205
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istanbultower205.com/

*HEIGHT:* 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM

İstanbul Tower, is being constructed by Zincir Yapı A.Ş. on Büyükdere Street which is the most prominent center of finance and work of İstanbul, on the estate of Turgut İlaçları A.Ş.. İstanbul Tower Levent is a special project that is strong enough to reach the sky from four sides while constituting different styles and having a slender silhouette.

İstanbul Tower Levent is the second important project constructed by Zincir Yapı. The construction of İstanbul Tower Levent, is a first in Turkey because the core of the building, as well as its other carrier systems are designed as steel. Furthermore, the building that will possess the quality standard of “LEED Gold” is absolutely designed as nature-friendly and provident focused.

The design which was chosen as result of the competition in which the outstanding architecture companies of world had joined, is a product of American SOM company. The project’s construction, which had been started in 2013, is planned to be completed in 2016.










Picture taken by BEDESTENLİ:









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/71726645_CiQFtynVgbb0QarzFmd7lmk3DZuJhzJ1wWzGEuqEJxU.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Kuriş Plaza*

*Kuriş Plaza *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 110m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl










Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## KarenBridges

Are there any projects in construction for the old part of the town?


----------



## Jakob

Hi Karen,

Actually, there is a lot going on in all parts of the city. But I can only share those projects of which I have photos. It's hard to find pictures of all projects. But I am giving my very best!


----------



## Jakob

*The Address Hotel and Residence*

*The Address Hotel and Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/turkey/the-address-residence-istanbul.aspx

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/127295304_NQ4VyO3hLKrY0-P_jiC3PCKkcNb-kLnh_p7wVfYX_DY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Propa Vista*

*Propa Vista*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.propavista.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 33 fl










http://www.emlaktakibi.com/ProjePanosu


----------



## Jakob

*Almina Tower*

*Almina Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.alminatower.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -










https://www.instagram.com/coldwellbankerbse/


----------



## Jakob

*Teras Towers*

*Teras Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.dapyapi.com.tr/projeler/insaati-devam-eden-projeler/teras--kule

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 31 fl










https://www.instagram.com/gommdah/


----------



## Jakob

*Gümüş Panorama*

*Gümüş Panorama*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.gumuspanorama.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl, 27 fl & 16 fl










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwq66wx0GuM&app=desktop


----------



## Jakob

*Ataşehir Modern*

*Ataşehir Modern*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.atasehirmodern.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 46 fl, 34 fl & 26 fl










https://www.instagram.com/varan.as_hakan.oguz/?hl=en


----------



## Jakob

*Prava Kartal*

*Prava Kartal *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.pravakartal.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 29 fl










http://www.emlaktakibi.com/ProjePanosu


----------



## Jakob

*Dekon Senkron*

*Dekon Senkron*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.dekonsenkron.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Gül Proje Express*

*Gül Proje Express *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.gulprojeexpress.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 31 fl & 20 fl



















https://de.foursquare.com/v/mall-of-istanbul/5364e49a11d2560b1fc8e672/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Arsan Tower*

*Arsan Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://mesakoz.com/

*HEIGHT:* 116m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl



















https://www.facebook.com/metotconst...214035418627658/?type=3&source=48&__tn__=EH-R


----------



## Jakob

*Marmara Tower*

*Marmara Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://marmarakule.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOOR:* 31 fl










http://www.emlaktakibi.com/ProjePanosu


----------



## Jakob

*Toya Next*

*Toya Next*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://toyanext.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS: *35 fl, 23 fl & 17 fl 



















https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/216318850/212-agaoglu-my-office/?hl=en


----------



## Jakob

*Vakif Bank Headquarters*

*Vakif Bank Headquarters*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 200m & 100m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

One of the biggest state-owned banks of Turkey, Vakıfbank plans to have its headquarters building in İstanbul. The Bank would like a reference to the ancient heritage. With the decision on Islamic patterns born out of mathematical wisdom, referring to the design motives shouldn’t be superficial but should be the basis of the main structure. Therefore instead of ornamental façade applications, the origin of the form and the construction will conclude in an oriental vision by the structural formation. Patterns on the elevation are born out of the main form of the construction.




















https://www.facebook.com/EntegreProjeYonetim/?__tn__=,g


----------



## Jakob

*Rönesans Maltepe*

*Rönesans Maltepe*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ronesansmaltepe.com/tr/




















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/piazza/5ab259952d2fd932f804c0f5/photos


----------



## wakka12

Why does every tower have a low rise podium joining them? is that some kind of planning regulation/?


----------



## Jakob

The podium level accomodates the logistic, leisure, parking and commercial facilities. Traditionally, Turkish towers and skyscrapers are built on plots transformed from industrial zones to residential and commercial areas and, therefore, on rather large lands. Hence the podium levels.


----------



## Jakob

*Divan Residence at G Tower*

*Divan Residence at G Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://gtower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl



















https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/maryapi/?hl=en


----------



## Jakob

*Terrace Lotus*

*Terrace Lotus*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.terracelotus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 150m
*FLOORS:* 40 fl



















https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/gökdelen/?hl=en


----------



## Jakob

*ALTOWER*

*ALTOWER*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://altower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl



















Picture taken by Farmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Ziraat Bank Towers*

*Ziraat Bank Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 40 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF)

International architecture firm Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF) has shared its design for a new headquarters for Turkey’s largest and oldest financial institution, Ziraat Bank, in a modern, suburban district of Istanbul.

The two-tower, over 400,000m2 Ziraat Bank headquarters will be the centre‐piece of the new Istanbul International Financial Centre (IIFF), exemplifying Istanbul’s status as a global financial centre and Ziraat Bank's position as the country’s leading bank. The new complex, designed in association with locally‐ based architects A Tasarim Mimarlik and planned in tandem with KKS, will reflect the corporate image of financial service buildings currently emerging across the globe, whilst taking inspiration from its rich architectural context.

Drawing on the cultural heritage of Turkey and its great buildings over the course of history, the silhouette of the structure will create a significant architectural presence, distinguishing the new headquarters from its immediate neighbours within the future masterplan. The form of the building and its facade adopts motifs, geometrical patterns and symbols of the Ottoman Empire, including the Ottoman symbol of the Tugra; the seal of the Sultan. The Tugra symbol is prevalent throughout the design.

The podium is designed as a plinth for the towers, organising the interior and exterior spaces to create vibrant and dynamic public realm around the buildings. The towers, of 46 storeys and 40 storeys respectively, will rise from the podium, progressively becoming more transparent as they reach towards the sky. Facades and interior materials are inspired by their locality, combining high quality glass and metal frames to accentuate the building’s geometry.

KPF Managing Principal, Paul Katz commented, “With the support and encouragement of a visionary client, we have designed a modern financial service, high rise which is inspired by the intricacies of Istanbul’s incredible cultural, urban, and historical legacy.”










Picture taken by Ibrahim Karaman:


----------



## Jakob

*Toya Next*

*Toya Next*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://toyanext.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS: *35 fl, 23 fl & 17 fl 



















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/ağaoğlu-my-office-212/4e27b4c9aeb75df8caa5308a/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Avrupa Yamanevler*

*Avrupa Yamanevler*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl, 2 x 35 fl, 4 x 34 fl, 27 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SPDO



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Evim Kadıköy*

*Evim Kadıköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.evimkadikoy.com/

*HEIGHT:* 4 x 80m
*FLOORS:* 4 x 26 fl



















Pictute taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*The Address Hotel and Residence*

*The Address Hotel and Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/turkey/the-address-residence-istanbul.aspx

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/127647161_oNGF1UINmkWZQdADcUo6jsyWh-PuxCyFO8ms1gM9ihw.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Dekon Senkron*

*Dekon Senkron*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.dekonsenkron.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Rönesans Biz Ataşehir*

*Rönesans Biz Ataşehir*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ronesans.com/tr/

*HEIGHT: * -
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Luxin Kadıköy*

*Luxin Kadıköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://luxinkadikoy.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 28 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Optimist Residence*

*Optimist Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.optimistresidence.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Mina Towers*

*Mina Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.minatowers.com/

*HEIGHT:* 6 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by meycan:


----------



## Jakob

*Transform Fikirtepe*

*Transform Fikirtepe*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.transformfikirtepe.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 27 fl, 2 x 26 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Uplife Kadiköy*

*Uplife Kadiköy*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.uplifekadikoy.com/

*HEIGHT:* 3 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by meycan:


----------



## Jakob

*Concord Istanbul*

*Concord Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://concordistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 5 x 80m
*FLOORS:* -










Picture taken by meycan:


----------



## Jakob

*Metropol İstanbul*

*Metropol İstanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.metropolistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 250m
*FLOORS:* 62 fl

A Global Project rising tall and proud in one of the world’s most unique metropolitan cities...

Each new step taken, each new milestone set in a city that has hosted countless civilizations has to be worthy of its heritage. A city that has witnessed the rise and fall of ages, is about to inaugurate a project for the new millennia; Metropol Istanbul.

An innovative concept rising in Ataşehir, a district poised to become one of the world’s leading financial hubs upon the successful completion of the Financial Centre.

Launching what will be one of the tallest towers in Europe, bringing a fresh new concept to the coupling of residential and office buildings whilst also offering a prestigious shopping mall, a 400 meter long retail street and a large recreational complex, Metropol Istanbul will truly be a worthy homage to this vibrant city.

An exciting design that evokes architectural admiration...

A story being shaped by the finest; the internationally renowned RMJM at the helm of the conceptual design along with HYDER lending superior engineering knowledge, Metropol Istanbul is destined to be a great success.










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=355


----------



## Jakob

*Nidapark Küçükyalı*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.tahincioglu.com/projeler/kucukyali-projesi/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Evrenol Architects

The Project is designed in order to enrich the city at the urban scale, considering its favored location that has a facade to D100(E5) motorway and a direct connection to Küçükyalı metro station. Within a very a short time, Nidapark Küçükyalı Project will bring a new energy to the district with its perfect planned mix use program which will prosper the everyday life of the users, and will be a center of attraction with its aesthetical values and modern infrastructure.




















http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1521#gallery-1-5









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1521#gallery-1-5


----------



## Jakob

*KARAT 34*

*KARAT 34*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.karat34.com.tr/



















http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=978


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul New Airport*

*Istanbul New Airport*
*Istanbul, Turkey*


----------



## Jakob

*Vakif Bank Headquarters*

*Vakif Bank Headquarters*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 200m & 100m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

One of the biggest state-owned banks of Turkey, Vakıfbank plans to have its headquarters building in İstanbul. The Bank would like a reference to the ancient heritage. With the decision on Islamic patterns born out of mathematical wisdom, referring to the design motives shouldn’t be superficial but should be the basis of the main structure. Therefore instead of ornamental façade applications, the origin of the form and the construction will conclude in an oriental vision by the structural formation. Patterns on the elevation are born out of the main form of the construction.



















http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri


----------



## Jakob

*Esas Aeropark*

*Esas Aeropark*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 8 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

The site is located at the Asian side of İstanbul, between two parallel roads, one being the highway to İstanbul’s second international airport Sabiha Gökçen. The main construction consists of 2 separate blocks with 7 and 9 floors, respective to the site topography. Besides the office and residential floors, the anchor of the building is Pegasus Airlines. Above the Pegasus’ office, which has a direct entrance at the street level, there are office floors of the ESAS. The uppermost floors of the rear building are designed as residential units between 60 to 120sqm, to be rented by airline professionals and long term visitors. The facing building will be let for other offices. Soft curves of each two building, location of spaces and their connection arcs create an elegant flow; the major reason of the form comes from the idea of breaking the strong north-east wind. Curvilinear parallel facades of the two buildings produce a semi-sheltered, 20 meters wide pedestrian link that forms an integral part of the network of neighborhood connections. One of the attraction points of the modest complex is the “simulation zone” which is located below ground at the upper elevation; having transparent glass openings on top, the curious passers-by are welcome to take a look at. Conceptually the building is a permeable and transparent workspace with the choice of visibility and interaction with the existing surroundings.


----------



## Jakob

*Ziraat Bank Towers*

*Ziraat Bank Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 40 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF)

International architecture firm Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF) has shared its design for a new headquarters for Turkey’s largest and oldest financial institution, Ziraat Bank, in a modern, suburban district of Istanbul.

The two-tower, over 400,000m2 Ziraat Bank headquarters will be the centre‐piece of the new Istanbul International Financial Centre (IIFF), exemplifying Istanbul’s status as a global financial centre and Ziraat Bank's position as the country’s leading bank. The new complex, designed in association with locally‐ based architects A Tasarim Mimarlik and planned in tandem with KKS, will reflect the corporate image of financial service buildings currently emerging across the globe, whilst taking inspiration from its rich architectural context.

Drawing on the cultural heritage of Turkey and its great buildings over the course of history, the silhouette of the structure will create a significant architectural presence, distinguishing the new headquarters from its immediate neighbours within the future masterplan. The form of the building and its facade adopts motifs, geometrical patterns and symbols of the Ottoman Empire, including the Ottoman symbol of the Tugra; the seal of the Sultan. The Tugra symbol is prevalent throughout the design.

The podium is designed as a plinth for the towers, organising the interior and exterior spaces to create vibrant and dynamic public realm around the buildings. The towers, of 46 storeys and 40 storeys respectively, will rise from the podium, progressively becoming more transparent as they reach towards the sky. Facades and interior materials are inspired by their locality, combining high quality glass and metal frames to accentuate the building’s geometry.

KPF Managing Principal, Paul Katz commented, “With the support and encouragement of a visionary client, we have designed a modern financial service, high rise which is inspired by the intricacies of Istanbul’s incredible cultural, urban, and historical legacy.”










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri


----------



## quimporte

*Prestigious award for a Geneva engineer*

Jean-François Klein, T Engineering Office, Geneva, received the “IABSE Outstanding Structure Award 2018” for the Yavuz Sultan Selim bridge in Istanbul.










Engineers: T-ingénieurs

Press (french): Tribune de Genève


----------



## Jakob

*Antrepo 5 Painting and Sculpture Museum*

*Antrepo 5 Painting and Sculpture Museum*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

Existing antrepot building (Antrepo No.5) in Karaköy will be transformed into Mimar Sinan Fine Arts University Museum of Painting and Sculpture in 2015. Lighting design will cover exibition areas that will host more than 15.000 art pieces including the most important examples of Turkish painting since late Ottoman to modern period.



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*KARAT 34*

*KARAT 34*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.karat34.com.tr/



















http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=978#gallery-1-4


----------



## Jakob

*Adim Istanbul*

*Adim Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.adimistanbul.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 3 x 32 fl










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=894


----------



## Jakob

*Çiftçi Towers*

*Çiftçi Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.ciftcitowers.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 180m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 45 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

The Çiftçi Towers Project which we are a partner of, consists of two towers, each with 10 floors underground and 45 above ground, built on a base of 25,000 m², located in Zincirlikuyu, the most valuable site in İstanbul, over a total construction site of 292,000 m². Our project incorporates a parking space of approximately 2,500 vehicles, residential area of 84,000 m², office area of 10,000 m², shopping center area of 68,000 m², as well as depot and technical floors. The design of the project is performed by John McAslan, a British architect. The facades will be covered with aluminum and terracotta panel systems. Heating and cooling will be provided with central systems of fan coils.










https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...ZrMkKCdKpOPNYm1ubFFixb1Z0JHW9tnkcJGPfkJSs.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Kapital Maslak Office*

*Kapital Maslak Office*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Dinamik










https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...87yLLncUvOLSyQHKuPqVPEgr9wg1NJwEBcN2VMO3g.jpg


----------



## Rixos

Istanbul New Airport ( 3rd Airport )

:cheers:



TÖKKEN said:


>


----------



## Rixos

*Vadi Istanbul
*


----------



## Rixos

*WATERGARDEN ISTANBUL*


----------



## Jakob

*Kontek Düet*

*Kontek Düet *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://kontekduetciftehavuzlar.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27 fl & 24 fl



















https://www.instagram.com/istanbulun.apartmanlari/


----------



## Jakob

*Ortaköy Cultural Center*

*Ortaköy Cultural Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://arkiv.com.tr/proje/ortakoy-kultur-merkezi-afife-jale-sahnesi/9837









http://arkiv.com.tr/proje/ortakoy-kultur-merkezi-afife-jale-sahnesi/9837









http://arkiv.com.tr/proje/ortakoy-kultur-merkezi-afife-jale-sahnesi/9837


----------



## Jakob

*Fortis Sinanlı*

*Fortis Sinanlı *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://fortissinanli.com/

*HEIGHT:* 5 x 80 fl
*FLOORS:* -



















Picture taken by oakenfold:


----------



## Jakob

*AND Pastel*

*AND Pastel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://www.andpastel.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 43 fl



















https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...Fxq3zlkHY8FaFqGgM1r1vOpCmTWGU5xeWoCE1rdFU.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Kapital Maslak Office*

*Kapital Maslak Office*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Dinamik



















https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...AQy_6OggJRcIQ-aPRB6vUwu7naBrwLkxPA9C4LI7I.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Çamlıca Radio Tower*

*Çamlıca Radio Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 369m



















https://twitter.com/NTVPara/status/1080373167531704320


----------



## Jakob

*Toya Next*

*Toya Next*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://toyanext.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS: *35 fl, 23 fl & 17 fl 



















https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...foursquare.com/v/a%C4%9Fao%C...aa5308a/photos


----------



## Jakob

*Polat Basın Ekspres Residence & Office Tower*

*Polat Basın Ekspres Residence & Office Tower *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Metex










https://www.facebook.com/metotconstruction/


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Tower 205*

*Istanbul Tower 205
Istanbul, Turkey*

http://istanbultower205.com/

*HEIGHT:* 220 m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* SOM

İstanbul Tower, is being constructed by Zincir Yapı A.Ş. on Büyükdere Street which is the most prominent center of finance and work of İstanbul, on the estate of Turgut İlaçları A.Ş.. İstanbul Tower Levent is a special project that is strong enough to reach the sky from four sides while constituting different styles and having a slender silhouette.

İstanbul Tower Levent is the second important project constructed by Zincir Yapı. The construction of İstanbul Tower Levent, is a first in Turkey because the core of the building, as well as its other carrier systems are designed as steel. Furthermore, the building that will possess the quality standard of “LEED Gold” is absolutely designed as nature-friendly and provident focused.

The design which was chosen as result of the competition in which the outstanding architecture companies of world had joined, is a product of American SOM company. The project’s construction, which had been started in 2013, is planned to be completed in 2016.










https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...wcip1seut_JfoCf8uVTPtLmaUnR2H2a71TkczyQVY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Nidapark Bomonti*

*Nidapark Bomonti*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://www.nidaparkbomonti.com/tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -



















https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...0lDuUPXw3g6np4ihMKa1qKIkJ3Dzl8qVTnLtEksug.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Ziraat Bank Towers*

*Ziraat Bank Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 40 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF)

International architecture firm Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF) has shared its design for a new headquarters for Turkey’s largest and oldest financial institution, Ziraat Bank, in a modern, suburban district of Istanbul.

The two-tower, over 400,000m2 Ziraat Bank headquarters will be the centre‐piece of the new Istanbul International Financial Centre (IIFF), exemplifying Istanbul’s status as a global financial centre and Ziraat Bank's position as the country’s leading bank. The new complex, designed in association with locally‐ based architects A Tasarim Mimarlik and planned in tandem with KKS, will reflect the corporate image of financial service buildings currently emerging across the globe, whilst taking inspiration from its rich architectural context.

Drawing on the cultural heritage of Turkey and its great buildings over the course of history, the silhouette of the structure will create a significant architectural presence, distinguishing the new headquarters from its immediate neighbours within the future masterplan. The form of the building and its facade adopts motifs, geometrical patterns and symbols of the Ottoman Empire, including the Ottoman symbol of the Tugra; the seal of the Sultan. The Tugra symbol is prevalent throughout the design.

The podium is designed as a plinth for the towers, organising the interior and exterior spaces to create vibrant and dynamic public realm around the buildings. The towers, of 46 storeys and 40 storeys respectively, will rise from the podium, progressively becoming more transparent as they reach towards the sky. Facades and interior materials are inspired by their locality, combining high quality glass and metal frames to accentuate the building’s geometry.

KPF Managing Principal, Paul Katz commented, “With the support and encouragement of a visionary client, we have designed a modern financial service, high rise which is inspired by the intricacies of Istanbul’s incredible cultural, urban, and historical legacy.”










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob

*Sheraton Residence*

*Sheraton Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl



















https://www.facebook.com/Ergenç-Haf...m_rI7xzA59bSL3FM46DVWlfdNTpDG8zNXvGtfVXWCIgXw


----------



## Jakob

*Queen Central Park*

*Queen Central Park*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://queencentralpark.com/l

*HEIGHT:* 195m 
*FLOORS:* 52 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects










https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...giiAEi8Isaob3i7ZLx10pIigYjg2c4kvCjQIX2Apc.jpg









https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...8UwVfKnpxgvxDVjwPCoIcoQ8YbFdSRty5NWgnR828.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Halk Bank Headquarter Buildings*

*Halk Bank Headquarter Buildings*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 34 fl

two office towers, one with 46 floors and the other with 34 floors. The project also comprises 3 buildings each with 8 floors. Halk GYO office towers will be designed as a Class A office complex to the highest standards. Upon completion the project will significantly meet a much felt need for Class A office spaces to the global standards in the Istanbul real estate market. The project will serve as a hub for the state banks of Turkey, such as Halkbank, Vakıfbank, Ziraat Bank, as well as financial institutions, such as Banking Regulation and Supervision Agency (BRSA) and Capital Markets Board (CMB).A goodwill agreement has been signed with Halkbank, for the project. According to the agreement, Halkbank will lease a specific area, according to their own needs and demands, in accordance with the appraisal value which will be determined by a real estate appraisal company approved by Capital Markets Board of Turkey, after the completion of the Project of which construction permits have been granted.










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob

*Fortis Sinanlı*

*Fortis Sinanlı *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://fortissinanli.com/

*HEIGHT:* 5 x 80 fl
*FLOORS:* -










Picture taken by oakenfold:


----------



## Jakob

*Akros Istanbul*

*Akros Istanbul*
*Istanbu, Turkey*

http://www.akrosistanbul.com/

*HEIGHT:* 125m
*FLOORS:* 35 fl



















https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/akrosistanbul/


----------



## Jakob

*Kapital Maslak Office*

*Kapital Maslak Office*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Dinamik



















https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...Osw-bBr7Lc1s0U3tUGkcoPfxstVv15bn04Y3W-o9A.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Manzara Adalar*

*Manzara Adalar *
*Istanbul, Turkey*


*WINNING PROPOSAL*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 40 fl, 38 fl, 37 fl, 22 fl & 17 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Perkins Eastman

http://www.manzaraadalar.com.tr/










http://www.emlaktakibi.com/ProjePanosu


----------



## Jakob

*New Atatürk Cultural Center*

*New Atatürk Cultural Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlıoğlu Architects

The new contemporary culture center will appeal to a general public greater than other facilities have previously been possible to accommodate. Although it will mainly serve as a new opera house, the center will also have venues ranging from cinema and theater to exhibition halls, cafes and restaurants. 

The Atatürk Cultural Center will be built to accommodate performances of international stature and designed to contemporary requirements and current technologies. As a very comprehensive urban structure, the center is also expected to be a major attraction for the city’s residents and thousands of tourists visiting from around the world. 

Preservation, restoration, and a new 21st century design provide the foundation and future for this great social experiment and public project that will serve generations of visitors and future populations of Turkish citizens. 























































https://www.ntv.com.tr/turkiye/atat...m-havadan-goruntulendi,07z25LFzVk6sSBfkFIH4eA


----------



## Jakob

*Swissôtel Kozapark*

*Swissôtel Kozapark*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -

http://www.swissotel.com/news/announcements/swissotel-kozapark-istanbul/

Slated to open in 2019, the project will grow Swissotel’s footprint in one of Europe’s leading travel markets while also strengthening FRHI's presence in Istanbul; a dynamic city that includes the renovated Swissotel The Bosphorus, newly opened Raffles Istanbul and the upcoming Fairmont Quasar, Istanbul, which is currently in development and expected to open in late 2016.

“Istanbul is one of the financial capitals of the world, a top destination for global travellers and a very important market for Swissotel,” said Lilian Roten, vice president, Swissotel Brand. “With the addition of a spectacular new hotel in the city and our planned opening in Bodrum later this summer, Turkey offers great potential for our hotel group and we are delighted with this opportunity to build on our existing presence in the market. This development also strengthens our ongoing relationship with Garanti Koza, our partner on a fashionable new Swissotel being built in Bulgaria’s capital Sofia, and we look forward to bringing our combined experience and expertise to this exciting project."

Swissotel KozaPark Istanbul will feature 160 guestrooms, and guests will enjoy an array of inviting food and beverage options, highlighting local, flavourful fare, as well as access to generous meeting space, including a spacious ballroom. In addition to an indoor and outdoor rooftop pool, a notable leisure offering will be the hotel's extensive spa facility. The brand's signature Pürovel Spa & Sport will feature invigorating Alpine-inspired treatments, exercise classes and leading-edge fitness equipment.

The project will also introduce the first branded Swissotel Residences in Istanbul, offering 450 contemporary one-, two- and three-bedroom luxury residences, all benefiting from Swissotel’s genuine and reliable service.

The Swissotel will be part of KozaPark, a new residential, retail, and entertainment destination at the north border of the Esenyurt district. This innovative mixed-use development is home to the world's largest tennis academy, a draw for international professional players and tennis enthusiasts alike. Of note, the Koza World of Sports complex will host the first-ever ATP Istanbul Open in 2015 and the WTA Istanbul Cup, as well as sports competitions and entertainment events at its 8,000 seat stadium. Other highlights include a 32,000 square metre biological lagoon and extensive outdoor landscaped gardens as well as the Akbati Shopping Mall and several residence towers.



















https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...bRcrkRoywiMTX2Tcy6Ce8-sQHStLObW0kWzH4nu6w.jpg


----------



## JorgenHans

*Istanbul International Financial District*


----------



## Jakob

*Babacan Premium*

*Babacan Premium*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.babacanpremium.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 43 fl & 3 x 25 fl



















https://www.facebook.com/pg/babacanyapi/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Jakob

*AND Pastel*

*AND Pastel*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://www.andpastel.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 43 fl




















https://www.ekoyapidergisi.org/6247-yeni-nesil-mahalle-and-pastelde-yasam-basladi.html


----------



## Jakob

*Avangart Istanbul*
*Itanbul, Turkey*

http://www.avangartistanbul.com/










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1353


----------



## Jakob

*Kuzey Yaka*

*Kuzey Yaka*
*Istanbul, Turkey*










http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/kuzeyyakasi-ofisleri









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/kuzeyyakasi-ofisleri









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/kuzeyyakasi-ofisleri









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/kuzeyyakasi-ofisleri


----------



## Jakob

*Topkapi City Museum*

*Topkapi City Museum*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Salon Architects

Istanbul City Museum, to be established by the Istanbul Metropolitan Municipality, will tell the 8.000 years old story of the city in different perspectives to the citizens and the guests. The museum is designed as a centre of attraction reflecting the past, the present as well as the future situations of the city.

The museum building, which has a closed form with the impression of being carved out of a solid mass, has a low profile that communicates but also avoids any hierarchical competition with the historic walls nearby. Massive slits on this mass invite visitors to a journey where they can follow the urban story of Istanbul as if they are wandering through the cracks of an archaeological finding.

Istanbul City Museum carries the abstract traces of the city’s strong geography. The structure, formed by a split of a whole and penetrated by a pedestrian bridge from this cleft, emulates the discrete morphology of the city, recalling the qualities of the Istanbul topography separated by the sea. The museum serves a holistic and unusual experience that appeals to the senses not only by its fragmented form but also by means of its courtyard, the terrace garden and varied openings.

The cyclic movement of the exhibition scenario shapes the spiral movement of the circulation as the major design element within the cubic form of the museum. The structure, which is perceived as a solid and massive prism from the outside, reflects the surprising and dynamic character of Istanbul by accommodating open and spiral movements inside.

The austere but at the same time dynamic facades are built by the geometric abstraction of the historical layers and unique topography of Istanbul. They are engraved with textures of historical layers resembling the tectonic structure of the topography. These facades also make it possible for the humble yet monumental museum building to present itself without overshadowing the rich history of Topkapi district.

The building is located in an existing underused park. Praxis Landscape undertook the concept of the landscape project by creating a scenario that links the museum circulation to the existing park. It was a joint decision by the architectural and landscaping team that the museum plaza is to be an attraction point extending to the park and bringing together both the museum and the park visitors.

The perspectives of the visitors approaching from two separate entry points and traces of the building’s projection define the main layout of the plaza. Open spaces inside the museum, courtyards and terraces were designed with reference to the unique elements of Istanbul landscape.





































https://www.newtecnic.com/istanbul-city-museum-turkey


----------



## Jakob

*NG Residence*

*NG Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.ngresidence.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 28 fl & 26 fl










https://www.facebook.com/pg/ngresidencee/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Jakob

*Levent Offices*

*Levent Offices*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Dilekci Architects



















https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...SWUqCsKr4Ztp5FqvZtr3juzR-AI0HO_FbhiMc-wLY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Transform Fikirtepe
Istanbul, Turkey*

Transform Fikirtepe

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 27 fl, 2 x 26 fl



















Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

*Mandarin Oriental Bosphorus 
Istanbul, Turkey

ARCHITECT: *Erol Sevimlisoy

7-Star Mandarin Oriental Hotel, which is located in Kuruçeşme, İstanbul and aimed to enrich contemporary Bosphorus architecture with its eaves, bay windows, wooden shutters and proportionally filled spaces faithful to traditional Bosphorus Civil Architecture, has been designed by Architect Erol SEVİMLİSOY, Architect – Interior Designer Emrah SEVİMLİSOY for Esta Gayrimenkul. 




























Source


----------



## Jakob

*The Peninsula Istanbul
Istanbul, Turkey*

Set along the banks of the stunning Bosphorus – the meeting point of East and West in the beautiful historic city – The Peninsula Istanbul will soon welcome its first guests. The hotel, located in Istanbul’s historic Karaköy district, will anchor a new waterfront revitalization project called Galataport, to include a promenade, museums and art galleries, restaurants, boutiques, and a cruise ship port. The heritage property is also within walking distance to many of Istanbul’s most dazzling historic landmarks, such as Galata Tower, Galata Bridge and the famous Sultanahmet District.

Featuring classical-inspired architecture, The Peninsula Istanbul offers lush landscaped gardens and swimming pools, one of which overlooks the Bosphorus. Many of its 177 opulent guestrooms and suites also have sweeping water views. Guests can savour sublime local and international cuisine at a choice of sophisticated restaurants, before indulging in the ancient Turkish tradition of hammam steam baths at the decadent The Peninsula Spa.

The Peninsula Istanbul also features a one-storey shopping arcade, with a total of nine retail shops providing over 750 sq m shopping spaces to guests of exquisite taste. The Peninsula Arcades around the globe house many international luxury brands, offering exquisite luxury shopping with unparalleled hotel experiences. 



















Source


----------



## BenFerro

*Mandarin Oriental Etiler Hotel & Residences








*


----------



## BenFerro

*Istanbul International Financial Center ( IIFC )








*


----------



## BenFerro

*Metropol Istanbul








*


----------



## Jakob

*Roya Nova
Istanbul, Turkey*

www.royanova.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 100m 
*FLOORS:* 31 fl 



















Source


----------



## BenFerro

*
Watergarden Istanbul* with view to Atasehir


----------



## offline

29 Mayıs University Elmalıkent Dormitory, Ümraniye









29 Mayıs Üniversitesi Elmalıkent Erkek Öğrenci Yurdu


Az-Uz Mimarlık ve Tasarım İşliği tarafından tasarlanan ve 2019’da inşa edilen yurt yapısı İstanbul Ümraniye’de bulunuyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

Alageyik Apartment, Kadıköy









Alageyik Apartmanı


Ergün Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan ve 2016 yılında inşa edilen apartman, İstanbul Kadıköy’de Bağdat Caddesi yakınlarında bulunuyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

Complex İstanbul, Bağcılar









Complex İstanbul


Atölye Kolektif tarafından tasarlanan “Complex Istanbul” öncelikli hedefi spor turizmi olan çok amaçlı etkinlik programına sahip özel bir yatırım projesi kapsamında gerçekleştirilmiş, mevcut bir otelin ek binası olarak planlanmış.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

FİLE Headquarters, Çekmeköy









FİLE Genel Merkez Binası


Proje alanı, İstanbul Çekmeköy İlçesi’nde oldukça merkezi bir konumda yer almaktadır.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

Galata Apartment, Beyoğlu









Galata Apartmanı


We’re tarafından tasarlanan Galata Apartmanı, Galata Kulesi’ne açılan sokaklardan biri olan Serdar-ı Ekrem’in diğer ucunda bir bitiş yapısı olarak yer alıyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

Gümüşyan Mansion Restoration, Beşiktaş









Gümüşyan Konağı Restorasyonu


Abbasağa Parkı’nın üst kotunda, güneye bakan ana giriş kapısı karşısında bulunan yapı, Pervititch haritalarında 9 numaralı paftada 'Villa Ipranosian' adıyla yer alıyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

İstiridye Apartment, Etiler









İstiridye Apartmanı


CM Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan İstiridye Apartmanı, Etiler’de bulunuyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Istanbul Technical University Information Technologies Office Building, Sarıyer *









İTÜ Bilgi İşlem Daire Başkanlık Binası


Yapı, İTÜ Rektörlüğü’nün “Bilgi İşlem Daire Başkanlığı, BİDB” ve “Avrasya Yer Bilimleri Enstitüsü, AYBE” birimlerini barındırmaktadır.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Kemerlife XXIII Residential Project, Kemerburgaz*









Kemerlife XXIII Konut Projesi


İstanbul Kemerburgaz’da bulunan konut projesi kpm Kerem Piker Mimarlık tarafından tasarlandı.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Liv Marmara, Beylikdüzü*








Liv Marmara


Proje alanı İstanbul’un Beylikdüzü ilçesinde, Ambarlı Limanı’na erişim için kullanılan Limanyolu caddesi üzerinde kat sınırlaması ve yüksek emsali bulunan bir yapı adasıdır.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Özyeğin University Faculty of Architecture and Design Building, Çekmeköy*









Özyeğin Üniversitesi Mimarlık ve Tasarım Fakültesi Binası


BG Architects ve ARK-itecture tarafından tasarlanan Özyeğin Üniversitesi Mimarlık ve Tasarım Fakültesi 2019 yılında inşa edildi.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Süper Enerji Office, Beşiktaş*








Süper Enerji Ofisi


Erginoğlu & Çalışlar Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan 5 katlı yapı, bir kısmı açık ofis olarak düzenlenmiş çalışma alanları ve dinlenme alanları ile farklı kotlara ve yönlere yerleştirilmiş dört terastan oluşuyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*İyziPark, Altunizade*









İyziPark - Arkitera


6.000 metrekare büyüklüğünde bir yaşam alanı içerisindeki dört binadan oluşan, İstanbul Altunizade’de yer alan İyziPark ofis projesi, Ahmet Alataş Workshop (AAW) tarafından tasarlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

*3s Firuze, Küçükçekmece*








3s Firuze Konakları - Arkitera


Küçükçekmece Gölü'nün batısında kalan yamacın tepesinde İstanbul Üniversitesi Avcılar Kampüsü'nün hemen sırtında yer alan konut projesi Ergün Mimarlık tarafından tasarlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

*Beşiktaş Dikilitaş Youth Center*








Beşiktaş Dikilitaş Gençlik Merkezi - Arkitera


Beşiktaş Gençlik Merkezi öğrenci yurdu ve yeraltı otoparkı yapısı Beşiktaş ilçesi Dikilitaş mahallesinde yapıldı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## Jakob

*Tarlabaşı Urban Renewal*
*Istanbul, Turkey*










Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Frenchlover

Jakob said:


> *Tarlabaşı Urban Renewal*
> *Istanbul, Turkey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Very Haussmanian style. That could have been built in Paris at the beginning of the 20th century.


----------



## BenFerro

Halk Bank Building Complex at Istanbul International Financial Center ( IIFC )


----------



## offline

*Garanti Technology Campus *








Garanti Teknoloji Kampüsü - Arkitera


ERA Şehircilik Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan yerleşke, Garanti'nin teknolojik altyapısını oluşturmak, yazılım geliştirmek ve 7/24 IT merkezi işlevini yerine getirmek üzere inşa edildi.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

*AND Pastel*









AND Pastel - Arkitera


AND Gayrimenkul tarafından gerçekleştirilen AND Pastel projesi, 2014'te yapılan ön planlama çalışmaları ile başlamış. 2015 yılında düzenlenen uluslararası çağrılı yarışmaya katılan beş firma arasından HPP Architects’in proje teklifi uygulanmak üzere seçilmiş.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

...


----------



## offline

...


----------



## offline

*Kalamış Park Collective Renewal Project *








Kalamış Parkı Kolektif Dönüşüm Projesi - Arkitera


İstanbul’un Kadıköy İlçesi’nde, Kalamış Atatürk Parkı’nda bulunan ve yaklaşık 3.400 m² alana yayılan Kalamış Parkı Kolektif Dönüşüm Projesi, Nike ve Onaranlar Kulübü iş birliği, Kadıköy Belediyesi desteği ile hayata geçti.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

Beylikdüzü Djemevi and Cultural Center









Beylikdüzü Fatma Ana Cemevi ve Kültür Merkezi - Arkitera


Beylikdüzü Belediyesi’nin 2015 yılında açtığı yarışma ile projesi elde edilen ve 2020 yılında tamamlanan Beylikdüzü Fatma Ana Cemevi, 9016 Mimarlık tarafından tasarlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

Teras Towers 31 x 2 fl



http://www.dapyapi.com/




















Gayrimenkul Danışmanlığı | Keller Williams Türkiye | KW Turkiye


Keller Williams Türkiye, gayrimenkul sektöründe uzman gayrimenkul danışmanlık franchise firmasıdır. KW Turkiye




www.kwturkiye.com


----------



## BenFerro

*TAKSIM SQUARE RENEWAL *

3 projects made it into Final

*Bünyamin Derman and Team








*



























*Kutlu İnanç Bal and Team*





































*Şerif Süleyman and Team*


----------



## BenFerro

*Istanbul International Financial Center ( IIFC )* Construction Update September 2020





 ( Drone Footage )


----------



## offline

İstanbul skyline















ödüllü fotoğraf – Atlas







www.atlasdergisi.com


----------



## Edil Arda

Edil Arda said:


> _Başakşehir Çam & Sakura City Hospital_,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Başakşehir Çam ve Sakura Şehir Hastanesi | Rönesans Holding
> 
> 
> Başakşehir Çam ve Sakura Şehir Hastanesi Projesi, Sağlık Bakanlığı tarafından Kamu Özel İşbirliği modeli ile yapılan Türkiye'nin en büyük 3. sağlık yatırım projesi olup, İstanbul ve çevre illere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronesans.com


*Award of Merit, Health Care: Başakşehir Pine and Sakura City Hospital*

Located near a seismically active fault, the hospital needed to meet the highest seismic-safety standards. The resulting design produced the largest base-isolated building in the world. The 2,068 triple-friction pendulum isolators allow the complex to safely shift horizontally more than two ft during an earthquake.

The 1,021,265-sq-m complex was built in just 32 months, officially opening its doors in May 2020. Despite the breakneck pace, the project maintained a strong safety record, achieving a lost-time injury frequency rate of 0.14 for its more than 10,000 workers.









Award of Merit, Health Care: Basaksehir Pine and Sakura City Hospital


This project’s name, meaning “pine and cherry blossom,” is symbolic of the close collaboration between the Turkish firm Rönesans Healthcare Investment and Japanese collaborator Sojitz Corp. on this public-private partnership.




www.enr.com


----------



## BenFerro

RITIM ISTANBUL


----------



## offline

*Silivri Secondary School*








Silivri Ortaokulu - Arkitera


İSMEP (İstanbul’un Sismik Riskten Arındırılması Projesi) kapsamında, yıkılıp yeniden inşa edilen okullardan biri olan Silivri Ortaokulu, Uygur Mimarlık tarafından tasarlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## BenFerro

*Batisehir Istanbul*


----------

